# The I Love BWV (yes, Hallways and Clown Pool too!) Thread



## kathleena

OK, so here is a thread just for BWV lovers to discuss our favorite place in the world.  I'll start:

I just got back from 8 days in a SV Studio #4081.  It was perfect (except for the little kids next door watching cartoons every day at 6:30am).  Had a great view of the fireworks over the Inn.  The sleep sofa was the new style, very comfy and so easy to open.  I had a terrible cold so was coughing all night - I slept on the sofa so I wouldn't wake DH so much.  With the old style sofa, I never would have lasted the week!  And the queen bed is now a pillowtop!  Yay!!!!!

But what I loved the most - the lobby at Christmas.  New decorations this year - still the same style old blown glass - but so much more too.  They have added ribbons and bow and cute decorative ornaments.

And they also had entertainment in the lobby - we listened to a quartet of guitarists - they appeared to be High School age.  They were wonderful.

And that great BoardWalk entertainment.

Oh and the bakery has counter service credit meals.  They have a great fruit plate with yogurt and my DH loved the roast beef sandwich.  They had other stuff also.  You can take the more expensive desserts as either the dessert or a snack credit.  I sure had my fill of fruit tarts this week!  And the fruit plate was great for breakfast!

Let's talk BoardWalk!


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

kathleena said:
			
		

> Let's talk BoardWalk!



I'm here for you.  

We were there at Thanksgiving and noticed the new decorations as well.  My 6'4" DS loved the new pull out sofa so much he wants one for his room at home.  I have to agree that it is a huge improvement over the one before.  We will be back next week and can't wait.

And it is so nice either walking and/or jogging around Crescent Lake.

HBC


----------



## LisaS

We just got back a few days ago. The lobby decorations were beautiful! We checked out the holiday decorations at several resorts this trip and the BW lobby was one of the prettiest!  I think my DH got tired of hearing me say "Just look at those beautiful ornaments" every time we walked through the BW lobby.    On our last day when we were waiting for the DME bus to take us to the airport, I ran back into the lobby for one last look!


----------



## mickey mouse lover

We stayed at Board Walk Villas in May. I dearly loved it. We had a good view. We were looking over the back entrance from where you drive in  where we could see the comings and goings of everybody. We also could see some of the boardwalk and lake. It just gave you a good feeling to be there. But, hey, it's Disney. Don't you get a good feeling everywhere there?


----------



## pixiechick

We own at BCV, but we   Boardwalk!  We used up our points before deciding to take a Christmas trip.  Thanks to an AP discount, we'll be staying on the Inn side later this week.

We've already planned for our Christmas slide out of the "scary clown's" mouth!
Can't wait, it's my favorite resort.


----------



## NMW

BWV is our hands down favorite!!  We usually go early Dec, but this year we went in late Oct and missed the Christmas decorations.  I've been so bummed about it, DH and I watched our DVD's from our Dec 2005 trip to make me feel better.  We are going back to Dec in 2007!  

The new sleeper sofas are great.  My kids said it was very comfy and better than the old kind.  Our king mattress was pillow-top also and very nice.  

As usual, the room was spotless, housekeeping brought extra towels and pillows about 15 minutes after my call, every CM in the lobby was awesome, oh and the bellmen were great too! 

We did standard view this time and I thought I'd miss the boardwalk view so much.  I really didn't.  We were on the 4th floor and faced the entrance and Epcot.  We really thought it was nice and it was WAY less points.      We are doing a 2 bdr boardwalk view in Dec 2007, but that's mostly for my kids.  They love watching the friendship boats and the people on the boardwalk.  

I have never minded the hallways.  I'd much rather be inside one huge building than walking outside from building to building.  That's the one thing that bothers me about the POLY and swayed me to agree with DH that yes, Epcot resorts are the best-he never wants to stay anywhere else!

We went into the DVC sales center one afternoon.  The very hot topic was the AKL.  It's all anyone was asking the guide about.  The guide was very nice and tried to talk to DH about adding on at SSR.  DH told him that he will ONLY buy more BWV points-he laughed and offered to get our guide on the phone for us!


----------



## gtrist4life

The Boardwalk is our home resort and we'll there again in March! Even though it's just two nights I can't wait to show the Out-laws....I mean In-laws  our home away from home. I know they'll like sitting in the big comfy chair in the entrance way   and we really like Luna Park, Leaping Libations, and the quiet pool too!


----------



## WDWLVR

BWV is our home resort and our favorite as well.  We have a 2 night stay in a one bedroom standard view for both before and after the Member cruise in October.

To me the furnishing just say welcome home and I feel so comfortable there.  

Love being able to walk to Epcot and MGM.  

We love trying other resorts as well even non DVC ones (just came back from the Poly). Yet I love staying at Boardwalk and I'm looking forward to October.


----------



## KristineN

You guys made my day!!

We just put in an offer for 100 points at BWV. It was fun to read all the positive comments about the place.

Cross your fingers for me that it passes ROFR.

Kristine


----------



## crazywig

BWV is our home resort as well. we just got back from a 1br standard view (#4103, so those weren't my kids Katheen!    ) the new sofabeds are really nice, my teenage niece slept on it all week with no complaints. 

for me, it's the location. i love being able to walk right over to Epcot at any time. it's become my second favorite park .  Boardwalk view is the best.

oh, we stayed two nights at the Yacht Club prior to moving over to BWV, and man, they got some hallways over there too   .


----------



## KristineN

how long would you say the walk is over to epcot?


----------



## crazywig

hrm...10 mins from the boatdock to the Int'l gateway? maybe not even that long. generally we're pushing strollers so we tend to walk fast.

it's funny you ask because every trip i swear i'm going to time it and i never remember!


----------



## disney junky

I just want to add my support to this thread....love it.


----------



## kathleena

Kristine - sending PD for your ROFR passing!   

And the walk to the IG is short!!!!!!  I've never timed it either, but I know it's always over quickly.   If a boat isn't visible at or near the YC/BC, then you better off walking!


----------



## KristineN

I wonder if it is comparable to the walk from the Dolphin to MGM?? I did that a couple of times...I have to tell you guys that I found it to be a sorta long walk...although maybe because it was very hot then.


----------



## KristineN

Thank you so much! We are soooo excited. (But nervous, I HATE the waiting game)




			
				kathleena said:
			
		

> *Kristine - sending PD for your ROFR passing!   *
> 
> And the walk to the IG is short!!!!!!  I've never timed it either, but I know it's always over quickly.   If a boat isn't visible at or near the YC/BC, then you better off walking!


----------



## crazywig

i'd say the walk from the Swan to MGM is considerably longer than from BWV to the gateway.


----------



## Juliet25

BWV is my home resort, but I haven't visited yet.  I took a trip to BCV and waved "hello," but I didn't have a chance to see it up close.  However, we are going "home" in May.

Glad to hear good things about it.  TBH, we chose this resort for the SV room option, otherwise we couldn't afford to stay in a one-bedroom very often!


----------



## rie'smom

We chose BWV as our home resort even though we've never been to any of the DVC places. On our May trip,we went past the boardwalk in a launch. My hubby said he liked the look of it. I was totally shocked when he gave me points for Christmas. My first trip home in scheduled for the end of May as a 7th graduation present for my daughter. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## KristineN

I am excited to hear that!



			
				crazywig said:
			
		

> i'd say the walk from the Swan to MGM is considerably longer than from BWV to the gateway.


----------



## Tigger031266

The BWV is the best place simply in the world.  We bought at BCV and SSR but when we were ready to add on again, I had no interest in any other hotel.  

The Boardwalk is the amazing.  I can feel the atmosphere and hear the sounds.  Just a short stroll to the countries of Epcot.  

If I could, I would trade all my points for BWV points.


----------



## Tink-n-Belle

Our Family loves the BWV too.  We even paid extra to make it our "HOME".

I love the BW view!! However, the standard view rooms aren't too bad either.   

Love the lower points for the standard view rooms!

Love the location!!

I love the pool slide and hot tub!

COmmunity Hall!

4 Minute boat ride to Epcot!

The BW entertainment!

The bakery, sweet shop & pizza counter!!

Love going out on the boardwalk to watch illuminations (the days we go home early)

All the hustle and bustle of the BW!!!


----------



## kathleena

KristineN said:
			
		

> I wonder if it is comparable to the walk from the Dolphin to MGM?? I did that a couple of times...I have to tell you guys that I found it to be a sorta long walk...although maybe because it was very hot then.



It's definately much shorter than that!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

We own at SSR, but have only stayed at OKW and BWV.

We spent a week at BWV in a 1BR standard view room in August, 2006. We really enjoyed our stay.

Someday when we add on, I'd like to think BWV could be in my future.  For now, I know I can rent/trade points.


----------



## dis-happy

Thanks for the great TR Kathleena!  We stayed in room 4083 a couple of weeks ago and loved the location (our first time in a SV room)---I think it may have been the connecting 1 b/r to your studio!  I loved watching the fireworks and hearing the music the one night we were in the room during that time.  The BWV's are the best!!!!


----------



## LisaS

Here are a couple of photos of the lobby, taken last Wednesday. The photos don't really do it justice -- the lobby decorations were gorgeous! The garlands were just loaded with beautiful ornaments.


----------



## jiggerj

Thank you so much for sharing and posting the pics LisaS!  They are BEAUTIFUL!   

I love getting up VERY early and strolling the Boardwalk...Peaceful, quiet with the occasional friendly jogger doing their morning runs.  Walking into the Bakery first thing and having a cup of coffee and bringing back Breakfast Burritos for my sleepy family.

I also love the BellVue Lounge!  Great place for a quiet drink and a wonderful area to get together with other DVC owner friends.   

After all the "quietness" of the morning I love the "busy-ness"  of the eve.  Sitting on your Boardwalk View balcony with Spaceship Earth illuminatied while the arcade games are being played. Sitting and relaxing in your pajamas with a nice drink of choice watching Illuminations....

sniff...sniff....I wanna go home NOW!


----------



## Cinderella2004

jiggerj said:
			
		

> I love getting up VERY early and strolling the Boardwalk...Peaceful, quiet with the occasional friendly jogger doing their morning runs.  Walking into the Bakery first thing and having a cup of coffee and bringing back Breakfast Burritos for my sleepy family.
> 
> 
> After all the "quietness" of the morning I love the "busy-ness"  of the eve.  Sitting on your Boardwalk View balcony with Spaceship Earth illuminatied while the arcade games are being played. Sitting and relaxing in your pajamas with a nice drink of choice watching Illuminations....
> 
> sniff...sniff....I wanna go home NOW!



Sounds fabulous!!! I love to do this too.  Although our first trip to the Boardwalk isn't until February.  I can't wait!!!

Does anyone know what a garden/pool view is???  Is that good?  My DH's boss gave us her points this year for our trip. I'm sooooooo excited, I can hardly breathe...lol!!!


----------



## Granny

Well, I hope I'm able to post on this thread after being on the VWL Lover's thread too!  I am an owner at BWV, and a firm believer of BWYWTSTM so that should be good credentials I hope.   

BWV has a great ambience (yes, we're all about theming) and of course the location is super too.  The Boardwalk itself is lovely, and I enjoy how it comes to life especially right after Illuminations lets out.  

We will be sorely disappointed if they close ESPN Club, but I don't want negatives in this post.

All in all, it is such a lovely resort, and the long hallway thing is way overblown.  Probably helps that I'm not toting little ones after a long day in the parks though. 





			
				Cinderella2004 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what a garden/pool view is???  Is that good?  My DH's boss gave us her points this year for our trip. I'm sooooooo excited, I can hardly breathe...lol!!!


Wow, your DH's boss should qualify for Boss of the Year award!  A Garden/Pool view is a Preferred View class that means you will have a view of one of the pools or the canal that runs along the BWV down towards MGM.  They are lovely views and I'm sure you will have a great trip and enjoy the BWV completely!


----------



## Cinderella2004

Granny said:
			
		

> Wow, your DH's boss should qualify for Boss of the Year award!  A Garden/Pool view is a Preferred View class that means you will have a view of one of the pools or the canal that runs along the BWV down towards MGM.  They are lovely views and I'm sure you will have a great trip and enjoy the BWV completely!




Thank you for that!!!!  I'm so excited to go.  DH did a whole bunch of extra work for her that put a hardship on our family, so that was part of the deal.  I'm glad to see all the positive things about VWL, as we'll be staying there the second half of our trip!


----------



## UConnJack

I own BWV and love it there too (as well as most of the other DVC resorts).  And I do like the BWV pool, but I think on of the funniest things I've ever read on this board was somebody's compliant about "the clown vomitting kids into the pool"!!!!


----------



## Boston5602

Tink-n-Belle said:
			
		

> Our Family loves the BWV too.  *We even paid extra* *to make it our "HOME"*!!




Us too , we didn't want anywhere else.


----------



## CarnotaurDad

There is nothing like spending an evening on your balcony overlooking the Boardwalk.  My wife and I are social creatures, but we LOVE being able to watch everyone on the boardwalk and relax in our PJs sipping a drink.

BWV is awesome!


----------



## slp87

We've stayed at BWV 3 times in standard view rooms.  We love the feeling of being in the middle of it all.  Being so close to our favorite park Epcot is the best and being just steps away from all the activity on the Boardwalk is great.  We've always had wonderful rooms and never had any problems with noise, even when we were next door to the vending room.  We don't mind the walks from the elevators, and usually use the stairs to get to the pool or bus stop.  The hallways have a very distinct smell, I think it maybe like coppertone suntan lotion, but every once in a while I'll smell it at home and it takes me back.


----------



## dsnymomof4

We love BW too!  DH and I just got back from a 3-night stay at BC and we a ctually spent more time over at the BW than at our our resort!  I just love the atmosphere over there.  There's always something going on.  The lobby is beautiful - especially at Christmas.  We walked over one morning and got coffee and danish from the bw bakery and sat by the lake and enjoyed a beautiful morning.  It was so nice.  I can't wait to go back!


----------



## bwvBound

BWV is the closest timeshare to the Dolphin Hotel.  Whoo-hoo!  I _love_ that backdoor leading from the far end of the interior hallway out toward the Swan/Dolphin saving countless steps each day of our visit.

(Sure, I know this isn't the average post -- but is why _I_ enjoy BWV.)


----------



## Inkmahm

We bought BWV earlier this year and our first trip home was 12/7 to 12/11.  We had a wonderful one bedroom- 5011.  Board walk view and top floor, no smoking.  Exactly what I'd requested.   No problems at all (other than the missing Christmas tree our first day), we really enjoyed the villa.  We'll be back next December as we're taking my husband's whole family to the BWV with us.


----------



## speakupjc

We love the BWV.  It is perfect - great location, close to great restaurants and a beautiful view.  We always seem to return to it and consider it our home although we officially own at SSR.


----------



## kathleena

I love this thread!  Thanks for joining in the lovefest everyone

BWV ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## byoung

Just got back on the 13th, studio 4005 excellent fireworks view.


----------



## Mich Mouse

We love our home at the BWV!!!

More photos please!!!  I loved the ones that were posted.


----------



## Forever a Princess

Another BWV lover here!


----------



## jekjones1558

Can't tell you how many tough times the prospect of an upcoming BW view room has got me through.  Falling asleep while looking at illuminated Spaceship Earth--priceless.


----------



## KristinU

jekjones1558 said:
			
		

> Can't tell you how many tough times the prospect of an upcoming BW view room has got me through.  Falling asleep while looking at illuminated Spaceship Earth--priceless.



Uh oh...I just booked our first BW view.  We usually stay standard view and have also had pool view, but September 2007 will be our first Boardwalk view...I'm nervous that it will be like staying in a 1BR after thinking that a studio will always be enough - will we never go back?!?!?  I already have addonitis, so I'm guessing the BW view room will just aggravate my condition


----------



## Ms.Mouse

We bought into BWV's and went on our first trip in Sept.   There are soooo many things I love about BWV's and the BW, itself:

Waking up and walking to the BW Bakery for coffee and muffin and just sitting on the BW and watching people pass by..And watching the birds&ducks come in for food people throw out to them

Watching the BW entertainment

Having the ability to walk to MGM and EPCOT.... Or take the boat if desired...

Loved the quiet pool AND the clown slde!!!

Loved everything about it and am glad we bought there!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We're just back from a great BWV standard studio stay.  We took advantage of the walkability to MGM and Epcot during this holiday season.  

Each time we stay, we find new reasons to love the resort.  Took some time to enjoy some of the music on the green by a local college/high school choir.
Enjoyed the Italian sandwiches and fruit/yogurt platter from the Boardwalk bakery.

Getting our luggage from our ME experience and getting BWV tree #1 was easy as pie, and very very fast and friendly.  Wonderful stay, fabulous resort!

Bobbi


----------



## kathleena

I stayed twice on the BW view and then have switched to the standard view.  After four stays there, I miss the BW view, so I'm going back on my next trip.  While I love the lower points, I miss the spectacular BW view.

Hi Bobbi - I knew you'd probably check in when you got back.  Glad to hear you had a great trip.  I thought of you on the 15th - the day we checked out.  I seemed to recall you were checking in around then?


----------



## bobbiwoz

You've a great memory! Yes, we checked in on the 15th.  What a great everything....we landed around 10AM, checked in, room wasn't ready, but we went to Epcot.  By 2PM, we were in our room, and within 15 minutes we had all bags and Christmas tree.

We will try the Boardwalk view eventually.  We're having another 4 generation trip in October at VWL, but because we're out of VWL points to use, I have the first 2 days for DMom/Sis at BWV Boardwalk view, so in case we can't get them into the VWL for the entire trip, they will be the first in our family to get the view.  Either way, it will be a special trip. (If we do get them into VWL, someone on Boardwalk view waitlist will surely be happy, too!)

Bobbi


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just subscribing....


----------



## Lexxiefern

Count me in as another BWV lover!  I don't want to book anywhere else. I book the boardwalk view the most and even though I really enjoy the standard view and saving the points from it, if the boardwalk view is available I just have to book it!  

One of my favorite things is the clown slide. I know many people knock it, but it is a great slide   My DH loves being so close to the ESPN club, he goes every night. I love the lobby, the decor of the rooms, walking or taking the boat to Epcot and MGM, watching the fireworks from my balcony, chocolate croissants from the bakery, community hall (although I don't utilize it as much as I should), the playground is great for my kids, room service is yummy.

But mostly it is that great feeling I get when we drive up to the resort   and if we stay anywhere else I miss BWV.


----------



## LSchrow

MHO:
staying at the BWVs is total immersion, staying anywhere else is just "being on the outside looking in".

& we tried soooo hard to love the other resorts as much, but the tug in the heart when i see the BW is just too much for us to consider elsewhere (my eyes glaze over & there is an audible sigh everytime i see the BW   ).

btw, we own at BWV, BCV, & SSR.


----------



## snowbunny

rie'smom said:
			
		

> We chose BWV as our home resort even though we've never been to any of the DVC places. On our May trip,we went past the boardwalk in a launch. My hubby said he liked the look of it. I was totally shocked when he gave me points for Christmas.


 
You are so lucky!! 

We took our first trip home this past October and we so impressed with the Boardwalk. It is just a beautiful resort. It amazes me that people will complain about something like long hallways...the line for Pirates is a long hallway, too  

One afternoon my DD and I walked over to the BC to go to Beaches and Cream. Have to say in our opinion what we saw of the BC - including SAB - did not live up to the hype. We were totally happy as we walked back home to the BWV


----------



## VLee

My mother and I just returned from a five day trip to VWL earlier this week.  We have already planned another family trip, with my two sisters for next October during the Food and Wine Festival and have booked a Boardwalk View 1 Bedroom for 8 nights.

Since my mother has a little trouble walking, we need a room closer to elevators.  Can someone tell me if the Boardwalk View rooms are closer than Standard rooms to elevators?   Also, can you see any Epcot Illuminations from the Boardwalk View rooms?  

I am assuming it would be better for her to catch the boats to Epcot or MGM since that would cut down on the walk.  We did fine last week, but just took it slow and rested often.  She will be 79 by October and thoroughly enjoyed our Christmas visit...

Also, does Boardwalk offer refillable mugs anywhere?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## DebbieB

VLee said:


> My mother and I just returned from a five day trip to VWL earlier this week.  We have already planned another family trip, with my two sisters for next October during the Food and Wine Festival and have booked a Boardwalk View 1 Bedroom for 8 nights.
> 
> Since my mother has a little trouble walking, we need a room closer to elevators.  Can someone tell me if the Boardwalk View rooms are closer than Standard rooms to elevators?   Also, can you see any Epcot Illuminations from the Boardwalk View rooms?
> 
> I am assuming it would be better for her to catch the boats to Epcot or MGM since that would cut down on the walk.  We did fine last week, but just took it slow and rested often.  She will be 79 by October and thoroughly enjoyed our Christmas visit...
> 
> Also, does Boardwalk offer refillable mugs anywhere?
> 
> Thanks for any input.



There are boardwalk view rooms close to the elevator and standard view close to the elevator, just as there are rooms that are far for both views.  I would put in a medical request for close to the elevator.   I had a boardwalk view 1 bedroom about 6 or 7 doors from the elevator, it was on the corner facing the boat dock (5051).

You should be able to see some of Illuminations from all the boardwalk views.  Better views are up higher and farther from the elevator.  When I was there in October, I could also see Wishes in the direction of the Yacht Club (room 4041).

The mugs can be bought and refilled at the bakery.  I'm not sure if they fill them at the pool bar.   If you have a 1 bedroom, I would just buy liters of pop/soda and put them in the fridge.

Love the Boardwalk!!!


----------



## kathleena

Lexxiefern said:


> But mostly it is that great feeling I get when we drive up to the resort   and if we stay anywhere else I miss BWV.




Ahhhhhhh.  I just love the drive up to the resort.  When I finally see that big white entrance and the BOARDWALK across it.   Home........Home.......

OK, now I'm dreaming.......


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

kathleena said:


> Ahhhhhhh.  I just love the drive up to the resort.  When I finally see that big white entrance and the BOARDWALK across it.   Home........Home.......
> 
> OK, now I'm dreaming.......



I know the feeling you just seem to leave all your troubles behind

BTW nice to see fellow Mainah and DVCer on here. we do our 1st BWV trip in Feb. 2/13 - 3/2 can't wait


----------



## KristineN

Hi everyone...

Just wanted to let you guys know that after only 1 week, we officially heard that Disney has waived their ROFR on our BWV contract!! We are EXCITED!!!


----------



## kathleena

Disney MAINEiac said:


> I know the feeling you just seem to leave all your troubles behind
> 
> BTW nice to see fellow Mainah and DVCer on here. we do our 1st BWV trip in Feb. 2/13 - 3/2 can't wait



Love your screen name!  

Have fun on your trip!!!!!


----------



## Buckalew11

I just got back from WDW on 12/19. We didn't stay DVC this trip because it was a last minute trip (stayed at CBR). We went over to BWV, S/D, Y&BC to see at the Christmas decorations. 

I fell in love with what I saw at BWV. We went in the open DVC unit and checked it out. The Christmas decorations in BW were beautiful and breathtaking. My mom and I just stood in awe of the beauty! We also went to the GF which was also very pretty but my mom said, I love this place--it is even prettier than the GF! 
I actually cried in the lobby--I just sat in one of the big beautiful chairs and tears rolled. I could not believe that I actually own DVC and maybe one day will get lucky enough to stay at BWV (or maybe add some points on from there!)
Mom was funny. She knows nothing about DVC or WDW resorts but she made the comment, I like it better here than at CBR. CBR just seems so far out. I like being on this side--where the action is! LOL You'd have to know my 69yo mother, but I thought it was funny that even she can tell there's a difference. I think she'd make a great DVCer!!


----------



## LisaS

KristineN said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that after only 1 week, we officially heard that Disney has waived their ROFR on our BWV contract!! We are EXCITED!!!


Congratulations Kristine!  You have excellent taste in resorts! It's a great combination: BWV when you want to be in the middle of the action and close to Epcot and MGM, VWL when you want a more laid back vacation in the woods just a boatride away from the MK.  Welcome home again -- now we're neighbors twice over!


----------



## Lady V

Hey!!  Count me in!!  We stayed at the BW this past summer in  pool view room and I fell in love!!  We are going to SS for the first time In a couple of days and I hope I am just as happy!  I just love the action, the slide, the lobby, the bakery, the closeness to Epcot and MGM, and pretty much everything!!!


----------



## dwelty

I am an SSR owner.  We just got back from our first trip home (Stayed at SSR)  We loved the relaxed feel of that resort.  We also toured the other DVC properties just to get a feel for the places we could stay.  I had heard alot of hype about Beach Club, and While I agree they have a spectacular pool, I was dissapointed in the lobby.  It just seemed kind of plain to me.  The lobby of the Boardwalk, however, was beautiful!  Really top notch!  I think it has the best lobby of all DVC resorts.  Great central location as well.  If we ever add on at another resort it will be there. You Boardwalk owners should be proud!


----------



## kathleena

KristineN said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that after only 1 week, we officially heard that Disney has waived their ROFR on our BWV contract!! We are EXCITED!!!




Welcome Home!!!!!!


----------



## kaseyC

kathleena said:


> Ahhhhhhh.  I just love the drive up to the resort.  When I finally see that big white entrance and the BOARDWALK across it.   Home........Home.......
> 
> OK, now I'm dreaming.......



I just get the biggest, goofiest smile on my face when we drive up to the entrance.  My Dh though, starts thinking about how much closer he is to the Spoodles Pizza Window!  We love the BW and are very happy we bought our points there.  We will be back in June sharing our fav place with the Inlaws.


----------



## psu4glory

we are also proud owners at BWV and enjoyed our first trip home this past Thanksgiving.....what a phenomenal resort!

we did not have the good fortune to stay in a BW view room, but had a very nice studio (4132) with a spectacular view of the quiet pool, the canal, and the Swan/Dolphin.  can't wait for our 1st BW view experience!

we were only 2 or 3 doors short of being the last room in the hallway...yet the walk didn't seem to bother us.  i think the whole 'long hallway' thing is blown out of proportion...being able to walk to epcot or mgm in less than 10 mins is a fantastic perk (we saw illuminations 3 times that week!)...and my DW's new 'heaven-on-earth' is the BW Bakery - supplanting the previous owner of said moniker, Ghirardelli's at DTD!


----------



## amybethchristiansen

Ok, we own at SSR, but are staying at BWV this time for our first trip using our DVC.  My ds is very excited about the slide.  My dd wants to go on as well, but she is only 2.  Will she be allowed on?  It spits into a pool, right?  If so, is there a lifeguard at the bottom.  If not, will I be allowed to catch her?  I just want them both to be able to go on, even if they are little


----------



## dwelty

amybethchristiansen said:


> Ok, we own at SSR, but are staying at BWV this time for our first trip using our DVC.  My ds is very excited about the slide.  My dd wants to go on as well, but she is only 2.  Will she be allowed on?  It spits into a pool, right?  If so, is there a lifeguard at the bottom.  If not, will I be allowed to catch her?  I just want them both to be able to go on, even if they are little



This is kind of a "post Hijack" since you have changed the subject of this post, but I can answer your question.  Just got back from SSR and they allowed me to wait at the bottom of the slide and catch my 3 year old as long as I stood to one side until I saw her coming down.  They also allowed her to use the water wings we purchased at home for her.  I can only say that your 2 year old might be a little afraid once he/she gets to the top and realizes how high it really is.  Don't be suprised if they chicken out.  Good luck!


----------



## GGjertsen

Be careful with the kids on the clown slide.  The lifegaurds from what I can tell leave it up to the parents discretion on whether the kid can go down the slide.   The slide is long and kids can get turned over face down very easily.  I saw a family let their kid go down  who obviously shoud not have gone down and the child came out the end face down and was coughing up water on their back for the next several minutes.   The lifegaurds will also not let you wait on the bottom of the slide at the Boardwalk.


----------



## Chloe'sMom

subscribing.


----------



## keishashadow

It's my 2nd fav thus far (WL #1), luv them each in their own special way lol.

We thought the view from our standard room was acceptable - mostly sky & discreet parking lot.  I wouldn't want to deal w/light & noise from BW area, so I guess we'll keep stretching our points.  

Honestly, must admit, we don't tend to sit on the balcony when it's hot (although I do enjoy sipping my coffee in the am there).  

After last experience w/roaches @ BC; i shall continue to keep the sliders shut.


----------



## KatiebugsMom

Well DH and I are SSR owners however we will be leaving in 3 weeks from today for a 10 day stay at BWV w. 1 bedroom BW view.  This is going to be my dream come true on many levels.....See BWV was my DVC tour on my honeymoon and also on other trips when we would walk through the property I always felt like we were sneaking around and did not belong there because we were staying at All Stars...well this time we ARE DVC'ers now, we ARE staying at BWV and belong there annnnnndddddd I worked very hard for 10 days straight calling MS everyday to ensure my BW view, I want coffee on my balcony every morning and feel like a million doing it.

So pay no attention to the blubbering woman getting off the ME bus Sat. Jan 20th in front of BWV, because her dream just came true.............


----------



## perdidobay

I love my VWL...but I also love my BWV for entirely different reasons... DH and I own points at both, slightly more at VWl. We arrive at BWV a week from today, and I am so looking forward to walking down those long halls! I am one of the few, I guess, who likes being on the far end of the resort.  we can go down the back stairs and are in MGM Studios in no time flat! Also, it's short stumble back to our room from Jellyrolls each evening!


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*Nancy* 

I love the Boardwalk Villas, already have my Spring (March) trip and Fall (October) trips reserved. Can't wait until Food & Wine Festival (Party of the Senses) and MNSSHP this year.

I also hope to stay there this August but have to wait until 7 month window to use some of my VWL points to complete the reservation.

If you will be there October 20-25 2007 would love to meet-up again.

Beckie


----------



## eeyore0616

I love this thread!  I'm a new BWV owner (purchased in October) and just completed my reservation today for our first trip home the week after Thanksgiving in 2007 for a 2 bedroom BWV.  We stayed there in 2005 with a cash reservation and just fell in love with the atmosphere.  

I'm so excited to be able to sit on the balcony watching the friendship boats, and visiting the Boardwalk Bakery!

Tracy in NY


----------



## kathleena

eeyore0616 said:


> I love this thread!  I'm a new BWV owner (purchased in October) and just completed my reservation today for our first trip home the week after Thanksgiving in 2007 for a 2 bedroom BWV.  We stayed there in 2005 with a cash reservation and just fell in love with the atmosphere.
> 
> I'm so excited to be able to sit on the balcony watching the friendship boats, and visiting the Boardwalk Bakery!
> 
> Tracy in NY



Welcome Home!!!!!  You picked a great time of year!


----------



## kathleena

psu4glory said:


> we were only 2 or 3 doors short of being the last room in the hallway...yet the walk didn't seem to bother us.  i think the whole 'long hallway' thing is blown out of proportion...being able to walk to epcot or mgm in less than 10 mins is a fantastic perk (we saw illuminations 3 times that week!)...



I agree!  WDW is all about walking (for those of us who can walk, I know some can't or struggle!).  When I checked in on 12/7, I asked to be put far from the elevators.  She says - it's a long walk - I said, I don't care, put me there!

She said I was, but she was wrong, I could have been much further away!


----------



## kathleena

amybethchristiansen said:


> Ok, we own at SSR, but are staying at BWV this time for our first trip using our DVC.  My ds is very excited about the slide.  My dd wants to go on as well, but she is only 2.  Will she be allowed on?  It spits into a pool, right?  If so, is there a lifeguard at the bottom.  If not, will I be allowed to catch her?  I just want them both to be able to go on, even if they are little



Your dd2 can go on the slide, but she will have to go down alone.  She can go down with a lifejacket on (free at the Community Hall, you can get sign them out for your whole stay).

There is no lifeguard in the water at the bottom, they sit over to the side.  I suggest that you or another adult go before her, then you will have to get out of the way a bit (they will tell you to move), and then she goes, and then the next adult goes.  So she will be an adult sandwich!

When you see her come down the last turn, you can move quickly over into the slide "wash" and get her.  Lots of parents do it, and we did it with my DGD when she was 4.

Have fun, and enjoy the BWVs!


----------



## kathleena

KatiebugsMom said:


> 10 day stay at BWV w. 1 bedroom BW view.




Sweeeeeet!


----------



## kathleena

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> *Nancy*
> 
> I love the Boardwalk Villas, already have my Spring (March) trip and Fall (October) trips reserved. Can't wait until Food & Wine Festival (Party of the Senses) and MNSSHP this year.
> 
> I also hope to stay there this August but have to wait until 7 month window to use some of my VWL points to complete the reservation.
> 
> If you will be there October 20-25 2007 would love to meet-up again.
> 
> Beckie



I think that might be a date!  I have my ressie for Oct 17th-24th right now, I will likely keep it there.  Just waiting to decide what I want to do for Dec 07 and Jan 08.

I'm trying to remember which trip we connected - was it Oct 05 or earlier than that?


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

We are taking DW's extended family (SILs, BILs, DNeice8  , & DNephews9,6   ) on our first trip "home" to BWV in April. We reserved a 2 BR BW view and studio. We can't wait to be able to do the early morning routine of coffee and the paper on the balcony looking at the BW and SE.   Reading this thread has got me homesick and we haven't been there yet as DVC members. We fell in love with BW a few years ago when we were there our first night at WDW when we strolled around Crescent Lake, played miniature golf, and listened to the strolling saxophone quartet as they walked along the boardwalk. It was magical!


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*Nancy*

I believe it was October 2005 MooseMeet during Hurricane Wilma. Remember our private viewing of IllumiNations when it was raining so hard the rain extinguished the fireworks before they could go off...then all we had was smoke and steam. I have never laughed so hard in my life walking back to the viewing area in all the rain and lightning. I just knew I was going to die. 

I have never been so happy to own at BWV when we were able to be back in our room in 10 minutes. 

Oh what a night!

Beckie


----------



## WendyinNC

I just put in for a BWV contract. Now I'm more excited than ever. I hope I get it! I love the idea of being able to walk to parks. DH really doesn't like to ride the bus. On our last visit to the YC he even walked through Epcot in order to ride the monorail to the MK and always walked to Epcot and MGM rather than taking the boat. He actually beat us when we rode the boat.


----------



## PinkTink63

I'll take the scary clown and all!   I love the Kiester Coaster!   I love the theming, hallways, location and all!  Can't wait to go back.  I really hope to be there at Christmas some year!


----------



## kathleena

WendyinNC said:


> I just put in for a BWV contract. Now I'm more excited than ever. I hope I get it! I love the idea of being able to walk to parks. DH really doesn't like to ride the bus. On our last visit to the YC he even walked through Epcot in order to ride the monorail to the MK and always walked to Epcot and MGM rather than taking the boat. He actually beat us when we rode the boat.



ROFR PD on it's way!!!!


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

Tigger031266 said:


> The BWV is the best place simply in the world.  We bought at BCV and SSR but when we were ready to add on again, I had no interest in any other hotel.
> 
> The Boardwalk is the amazing.  I can feel the atmosphere and hear the sounds.  Just a short stroll to the countries of Epcot.



Amen!  

The Boardwalk rocks!  -- and I miss it every day!


----------



## Boardwalker

My people, I have found you!!!
There is something so special about the Boardwalk Villas.  
I love the cheerful colors in the rooms, the crisp blues and whites especially.
Walking down the "long hall way" I can hear the joke my brother made the first time we stayed there.  He pretended to pick up a stick and drag it down the railing slats painted on the hallway walls, making the "thump thump thump" noise all the way to our room.  
The best part of all is the view of the Spaceship Earth all lit up from your bedroom window.
I love the rolling piano on the Boardwalk.  
I love walking to EPCOT and walking back from MGM.  
I love the good humor everyone shares there, from the door man to the front desk people and even the other guests.  
And the atmosphere is relaxed but not sloppy, elegant but not stuffy, friendly but not intrusive.  
It is such a wonderful place.


----------



## mlill

We just got back from 12 magical days in a Boardwalk view 2-Bedroom villa for Christmas. (We also stayed a few nights at the Grand Floridian at the beginning of our trip, and it just can't compare to BWV!) We usually stay in a standard view BWV room to save on points, but now we are just spoiled rotten. I don't know if we'll be able to do anything but a Boardwalk view room in the future! We love the Boardwalk!!!  

-Michelle & family


----------



## kaseyC

Boardwalker said:


> And the atmosphere is relaxed but not sloppy, elegant but not stuffy, friendly but not intrusive.
> It is such a wonderful place.



What a great description of the BW.  Exactly how we feel about the atmosphere.


----------



## chainkid

I've been a member since late 199o's at BWV and HH. I got addonitis quickly after joining. I now own 602 BWV points. I recently sold HH and bought more BWV because for me I never want to stay anywhere else. I fell in love hard on my first trip paying by cash. I was suppose to have a BWV one bedroom but because I got in late they were all gone. they gave me two studios with a the Village green view. I like this view as well as any I've had and it was a truly wonderful trip since the holiday decorations were up the day after we arrived. Since then I've stayed in every type of Villa including the grand villa and each trip is more wonderful than the last. We have had family members suffer a fewglitchesalong the way but it happens with every resort.  I don't think you could find a better location. I'm truly mystified why BC sells for more on Resale as this resort doesn't appeal to me in the same way. If I didn't own at BW, my next choice would be BC but only if BW wasn't available.


----------



## icouldlivethere

I'm resurrecting this old thread because I just purchased a BWV contract and am awaiting my first trip home.  I purchased sight unseen and can't wait until we can go try it out.  I hope some of you BWV owners and lovers will share your stories of why you love BWV so much to tide me over until I'm able to see it for myself.


----------



## jekjones1558

> I hope some of you BWV owners and lovers will share your stories of why you love BWV so much to tide me over until I'm able to see it for myself.



We like being near lots of activities.  During the daytime it is fun to watch people and Friendship boats coming and going on the BW.  In the evening we enjoy watching the performers and the higher Epcot fireworks.  If you book a BW view room, you can see all of this from your balcony.  Because Epcot is only an 8 minute or so walk, I often go over to watch Illuminations if we are back at our room in the evening (I have an annual pass).  The 20 minute walk to Studios is very peaceful.  The lobby of the BW in Nov. and Dec. is just lovely.  (Wait until you see the garland!)  The main pool has a fun slide and the quiet pool offers a relaxing alternative.  There are multiple activities at Community Hall.  We have been generally very pleased with the CMs at the front desk and we even have a favorite mousekeeper.
If we are in the mood for a quiet escape, we usually book OKW.  But that is an exception for us.  We bought BWV very impulsively--on the spur of the moment in about 2 hours--and really knew nothing about timeshares or DVC.  We feel very lucky that it turned out so well and that BWV is still our favorite of all the DVC resorts (and we have added BWV points many times!)


----------



## LSchrow

many of the preceeding descriptions describe the BWVs so perfectly, that there is little to add......
but there is something about the BWVs that *no* other resort has. it totally envelops you, from the moment you see the "B O A R D W A L K" archway, to those painful moments when you watch the resort disappearing in the distance on your last day  (seriously, i would probably wind up in a severe depression every time we left, if we didn't own there & knew we would be back ).
we've had fun & greatly enjoyed the other resorts ~ by comparison, BWVs are the only one that i can remember every step, every sight, every smell from our vacations there. when someone mentions going to WDW, i don't think of the castle or the parks, but of the BW lobby, our view of the BW & lake, holding hands with DH in the gazebo, drinks in front of BRG while we chat & people watch.
even washing clothes in the laundry room (when in a studio) means special times for us: we sit by the pool for those few hours, relaxing & maybe going for a swim depending on our mood, chatting with other guests (this is where one sees the big difference between the BW & BC: even in the evening, BC's SAB is busy and loud with swarms of people. at the BW pool you feel like you're swimming and/or visiting with family & friends, at BC you feel like you're "hitting" a water park with tons of total strangers  ).
btw, we own at BCVs & SSR also, & have stayed at most of the deluxes. while they are all beautiful, there is no other resort in all of WDW that does to us what BWVs does  (btw, SSR, GF, & YC come the closest, BC/BCVs hershey park type atmosphere is okay for a very short visit, but nothing "special" in our opinion).
hth


----------



## disyady

We just completed an addon for BWV and we will be staying for 6 nights in a 1 bed villa in August.  This thread has gotten me so excited about my first ever Boardwalk stay - thanks everyone!  Does anyone have any recent photos of a 1 bedroom villa to share????  TIA


----------



## Island Mouse

The "BOARDWALK" archway sign does it for me every time.  As soon as I see that I know I am home and my vacation has begun.  I also enjoy the nice leisurely walks to and from the studios or world showcase.  I feel at peace strolling along the shores of cresecent lake.  To me, the Boardwalk is a wonderful place.


----------



## Laurabearz

I love being able to walk over to Epcot every night for dinner.

I love driving up to the Resort and seeing the enterance.

I love the carpet as I walk down the long hallway

I love thinking about Richyams when I am on the balcony and reach in to grab a beer from the fridge.

I love Boardwalk View

I love Standard View

I love hitting the BellVue Room on the way back from the parks for a stiff one.

I love thier Christmas Decorations! Way way more to my liking that Wilderness lodge.

I love that I have 11 month window


----------



## flemdog

You are all making me want to go back.  It has been two years since we went and stayed at the BWV and we are looking at going again this year.  I get so excited about going that my DH thinks I am more of a kid than our daughter!!


----------



## jenna

I own at SSR but DH & I have ressies here in June!  This thread has gotten me even more excited about our upcoming trip!!


----------



## melanie18

I love that I will be there in 11 days!


----------



## icouldlivethere

jekjones1558 said:


> Because Epcot is only an 8 minute or so walk, I often go over to watch Illuminations if we are back at our room in the evening (I have an annual pass).
> We feel very lucky that it turned out so well and that BWV is still our favorite of all the DVC resorts (and we have added BWV points many times!)



I just loved reading your descriptions of everything you love about BWV!!  I know being able to go watch Illuminations until the very end without having to worry about catching a bus back to my room was a big reason why I was drawn to BWV.  I love Illuminations but my DH always wants to leave before its over so he can get to the bus stop before the crowd.  Now I'll be able to go whenever I want and stay to the very end.   I can't wait to go!



LSchrow said:


> btw, we own at BCVs & SSR also, & have stayed at most of the deluxes. while they are all beautiful, there is no other resort in all of WDW that does to us what BWVs does  (btw, SSR, GF, & YC come the closest, BC/BCVs hershey park type atmosphere is okay for a very short visit, but nothing "special" in our opinion).
> hth



All of these wonderful descriptions are making me think we made the right choice for us!



Island Mouse said:


> The "BOARDWALK" archway sign does it for me every time.  As soon as I see that I know I am home and my vacation has begun.  I also enjoy the nice leisurely walks to and from the studios or world showcase.  I feel at peace strolling along the shores of cresecent lake.  To me, the Boardwalk is a wonderful place.


 
I'm glad to hear that even though there is a lot of activity at the BW that there are peaceful times and places also!



Laurabearz said:


> I love that I have 11 month window



I love that you love the BW!!  Your love of the BW is very contagious!!


----------



## JandD Mom

I agree with everything that has been said.  I am so happy I have that 11 month window!


----------



## popstar7867

Hi Everyone!  After reading this thread I am even more excited to be vacationing at the Boardwalk!  We will be in a standard studio in 4 days!  Although I really wished we had waitlisted for a Boardwalk View!  We own a majority of our points at SSR and did a small add on at AKV, but after this vacation I'm thinking Boardwalk will also be at the top of our list!!!  You all don't even understand how excited I am to be going back to Disney, staying at the Boardwalk, and being so close to hollywood studios and epcot!!!!!  I never in a million years thought I'd be able to vacation at a deluxe disney resort!! I love DVC!   Does anyone know if Boardwalk is the first stop or only stop on the Magical Express?  I get so antsy once that plane lands!


----------



## mr. figment

We fell in love with BWI during our honeymoon. During that trip we toured the DVC preview center at SSR and were very tempted to join. Fast forward a few years, I find this website and learn about resale. When we figured out we could buy in where we wanted to the most, DVC was even more tempting. We pulled the trigger and are proud BWV owners. We are looking forward to our 
Boardwalk view in December. I love strolling on Boardwalk in the morning or the evening. The Big River Grill is one of favorite restaurants. The walk to Epcot or Hollywood Studios is great. The resort has such wonderful feel to it.


----------



## keishashadow

and the standard points are just icing on the cake


----------



## PSC

popstar7867 said:


> Hi Everyone!  After reading this thread I am even more excited to be vacationing at the Boardwalk!  We will be in a standard studio in 4 days!  Although I really wished we had waitlisted for a Boardwalk View!  We own a majority of our points at SSR and did a small add on at AKV, but after this vacation I'm thinking Boardwalk will also be at the top of our list!!!  You all don't even understand how excited I am to be going back to Disney, staying at the Boardwalk, and being so close to hollywood studios and epcot!!!!!  I never in a million years thought I'd be able to vacation at a deluxe disney resort!! I love DVC!   Does anyone know if Boardwalk is the first stop or only stop on the Magical Express?  I get so antsy once that plane lands!



Popstar7867 - bad news, the Magical express bus stops at Boardwalk last.  Sometimes you have to wait a little longer for the best things!  I'll be at BWV with my DW and good friends in 4 days as well!  We're all so excited!  Here's a regulars secret.  Breakfast at the Belle View Lounge is the same as what is available at the Boardwalk Bakery, just shorter lines.  See you next week!


----------



## Ellen

We just came back and Boardwalk was the first stop on Magical Express. Have a good time.
Ellen


----------



## popstar7867

PSC said:


> Popstar7867 - bad news, the Magical express bus stops at Boardwalk last.  Sometimes you have to wait a little longer for the best things!  I'll be at BWV with my DW and good friends in 4 days as well!  We're all so excited!  Here's a regulars secret.  Breakfast at the Belle View Lounge is the same as what is available at the Boardwalk Bakery, just shorter lines.  See you next week!


As long as that Bus gets me to Boardwalk I'm all good!  I get so antsy once we land!!!  We are staying May 4-10!  I can't wait!  Although I still don't feel like it's only 3 days away!  Work has been so crazy too so it's a much needed vaca!  I own a Dance Studio and the madness of getting our recital together has completely drained me!  Boardwalk here I come!


----------



## LSchrow

popstar7867 said:


> We are staying May 4-10!  I can't wait!



DH & i will be at the BWVs may 3-10.
if you see a LGMH (it's actually a luggage tag) on the bag of a woman that looks like she just died & went to heaven, say "hi"


----------



## alldiz

Just back from BWV last week....

I have to say the place is AWESOME......I really liked it.....in fact I might have to add on there 

IMO that is the best pool for kids and there parents who don't want to chase them 
I always got the table by the pool slide....watched DD walk up those stairs  , wait her turn and then come down100 times.
Really great vibe to the place.
Kerri


----------



## tammymacb

Good Morning Folks!

I'm heading for BWV on Monday morning.  My dh and I are driving down for a 3 nite adult getaway with my sister and her DH.

We cannot wait!   

Love the Boardwalk!


----------



## popstar7867

LSchrow said:


> DH & i will be at the BWVs may 3-10.
> if you see a LGMH (it's actually a luggage tag) on the bag of a woman that looks like she just died & went to heaven, say "hi"


I most definitely will!! I will have my red Mickey luggage and will  most likely be decked out in my disney clothes most likely being followed by my boyfriend who is embarrassed of me lol! lol  I'm such a disney dork!!!  Have a great vacation if we don't see you!


----------



## GoofyDad13

ICLT - Thank you for starting this thread back up, I refused to read it until I closed on our purchase at BWV.  I sooooo want to get there, and want this to be our first DVC stay.  We are waitlisted for last week of December for any kind of studio.

Thank you all for posting, makes me even even happier this is our home resort.


----------



## UncleRay

We like the Board Walk Buskers!


----------



## DisFlan

We like the Buskers - and everything else.  We fell in love with BWV as soon as we saw it.  In fact, we bought it before we'd seen one of the villas.

I first walked through the lobby back when my son was there on the College Program.  We sat in the rockers and he told me how much he liked it and how much he wished we could all stay at the BW as a family, and that he'd be getting married someday and etc. etc.  So we bought it!  

He did get married (a CP gal) and we've stayed as a family several times, as well as with extended family.  And we still love it.

DisFlan


----------



## DeeCee735

We were there last week, just DH and I. The Cinderella Carriage pulled up on the lawn waiting for the bride (who was having pics taken in the BW lobby). My husband and I looked at each other, and both agreed we just might wind up _forcing_ our DD to get married there! Either that or we may renew or vows there (how I would LOVE to finally (after 24 years of marriage) have my Disney wedding...)


----------



## javamom

I adore the Boardwalk!  We ate at the Flying Fish, and spent a few hours at Jellyrolls.  When I walked through the lobby on our last trip, I knew, that if we ever did buy DVC, it would be at the Boardwalk.  Which of course is exactly what happened, once we decided to actually buy (that was the hard part).


----------



## popstar7867

12 more hours and I'll be at the Boardwalk! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dgaston

DH and I were lucky enough to get a preferred view studio for our F & W (and maybe space shuttle launch) in October.  I have waitlisted for BW view, but it'll be fine just to be so close to Epcot.  One of the quirky things I like about BWV studios is the cabinet in the bathroom vanity area.  I like to be able to tuck things out of view.


----------



## naf917

We bought at SSR last year and made our first trip home in Dec. We will be making our first trip to BWV on August 17-23 in a 2BR pool/garden view, with my DSis and her family. 

After reading most of the posts on this thread I can't wait to get there and see for myself what eveyone else here seems to already know.


----------



## gtrist4life

We'll be at the BWV in just about 30 days, can't wait! But I hope the humidity can hold off until we leave


----------



## Gee Wally

I'm so happy to come across this thread.

My wife surprised me for my 50th birthday ( still a kid at heart   ) with a trip August 21-29 staying in a 2 bedroom  villa. We have never stayed in a deluxe before so this is big doings for my family of 5. DS 15, DS 10, DD 10. Sounds like it will be great for the kids and me and the bride.

I'm sure in the upcoming weeks I'll have some dumb questions for you all. But by the sounds of things here, it'll be a vacation of a lifetime!


wally


----------



## DVC Mike

I love the Boardwalk View rooms!

http://i235.*************************************DCLAPR08061.jpg

http://i235.*************************************DCLAPR08062.jpg

http://i235.*************************************DCLAPR08063.jpg


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ellen said:


> We just came back and Boardwalk was the first stop on Magical Express. Have a good time.
> Ellen



And I just came back and the ME route from the airport was Caribbean, Boardwalk, and Beach Club. So there doesn't seem to be a pattern set in stone.

Bobbi


----------



## icouldlivethere

Thanks for the awesome pics!!  Can't wait to make my first trip home!!


----------



## Camster0307

DVC Mike said:


> I love the Boardwalk View rooms!
> 
> http://i235.*************************************DCLAPR08061.jpg
> 
> http://i235.*************************************DCLAPR08062.jpg
> 
> http://i235.*************************************DCLAPR08063.jpg



Little bit of heaven - here on Earth! 

Proud BWV owners since 2000!


----------



## dis2cruise

a question i have always wondered about the board walk is the noise from the bw area does it get really crazy at night??


----------



## jekjones1558

> a question i have always wondered about the board walk is the noise from the bw area does it get really crazy at night??



With the balcony doors open you will definitely hear noise.  At night I always close the balcony doors and often the drapes, which also serve to clock noise.  With this strategy I have never been bothered by BW noise.  I have never been on a ground floor room next to JellyRolls, however, so maybe someone who has will post regarding that possibility.


----------



## Laurabearz

dis2cruise said:


> a question i have always wondered about the board walk is the noise from the bw area does it get really crazy at night??



If your close to the game booths, you will hear the game buzzers even with the doors closed. Not really loud, but one of my children(5 at the time) did comment how hard it was to go to sleep knowing there were so many people having fun outside.

Those games close up at the latest 11 pm. 

IMO the noise is fine... As My Dh says, if your tired you will fall asleep. lol


----------



## LisaS

dis2cruise said:


> a question i have always wondered about the board walk is the noise from the bw area does it get really crazy at night??


The only time it's a problem is if you get a group coming out of Jellyrolls at closing time (2am) who continue partying out on the boardwalk for 5-10 minutes before heading back to their rooms. It doesn't happen every night fortunately!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

dis2cruise said:


> a question i have always wondered about the board walk is the noise from the bw area does it get really crazy at night??



This past April, we had a room right next to Big River Grill, 2nd. flr. The bar closed there at 1:30p. A couple of nights it got really loud about 2a. I think someone complained, and never heard anymore noise after that. We tried the standard view for one night.Not impressed. I just loved the bw view so much, I'll have to remember to close the drapes as well! The view is still worth some noise!!


----------



## BWVNUT

BWV Dreamin said:


> ..... The view is still worth some noise!!



ABSOLUTELY!!!


----------



## LisaS

BWV Dreamin said:


> The view is still worth some noise!!


I agree!! I love that view!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Oh this is wonderful, here's the thead for Dodie!

Bobbi


----------



## DeeCee735

I just got back last Tuesday from a long weekend with a friend. Actually the BW was my favorite part of the whole trip! The heat was overwhelming, the parks crowded....but waking up at the BW, having our champange breakfast with petite fours and fruit for breakfast and just relaxing (DH & kids stayed home, this was just me and my girlfriend) was so awesome! Walking down to the boardwalk, eating lunch and drinking beer at Big River Grille, stopping in the store for alittle shopping and sitting in the shade watching the boats go by -  what's not to love?!

We have a family trip coming up this January and I'm already counting down the days. I'm hoping it's cold actually - I'm so sick of trying to do parks in the heat -it's just not enjoyable, and I'm hoping it doesn't rain too much. We got a 2 bedroom standard view! Our first 2 bedroom at BW since buying in 2000! We are SIKED!


----------



## twinklebug

Do we have a Boardwalk groupies icon? I'll join! Only been there once, but trying to decide if we really _need_ to stay in our AKV home in June (the kids so want to try the new swim area) or if I can convince the kids BW is where we want to be


----------



## DeeCee735

Our BW view...


http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b7d736b3127ccec277f2f1d33500000010O08AYtGrZy4Ztwe3nwc/cC/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b7d736b3127ccec27718df525e00000010O08AYtGrZy4Ztwe3nwc/cC


----------



## VTNuke

I love BWV.  It is our home resort and it will be very difficult to get me to stay at most of the other DVC locations.

As MK is our main interest with our kids being little, BLT may temp me a few times.


----------



## Dodie

bobbiwoz said:


> Oh this is wonderful, here's the thead for Dodie! Bobbi



Thank you so much for finding and bumping this! It's exactly what I was looking for! I'm so excited about our first BWV stay in May!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dodie said:


> Thank you so much for finding and bumping this! It's exactly what I was looking for! I'm so excited about our first BWV stay in May!



Dodie, icouldlivethere found it!

Bobbi


----------



## Weluvdisny

I'm so sad. We stayed on someone's points this past January at BW and loved it so much that we bought into it.  But before we bought, we rented again and could only get SSR.  I want to go back to BW soooo bad this time.  We're going to go over for a visit but I think that will just make me more homesick.  We're on a waitlist but because it's F&W I don't see it coming through.

Anyone going down that can give us a live feed?  I LOVE those!!


----------



## LisaS

Weluvdisny said:


> I'm so sad. We stayed on someone's points this past January at BW and loved it so much that we bought into it.  But before we bought, we rented again and could only get SSR.  I want to go back to BW soooo bad this time.  We're going to go over for a visit but I think that will just make me more homesick.  We're on a waitlist but because it's F&W I don't see it coming through.
> 
> Anyone going down that can give us a live feed?  I LOVE those!!


WDWguru has a webcam set up at BWV this week: http://www.tivogirl.com/dislive/


----------



## TheDISneyFamily

I love BWV!  10 more days until we see the view in my signature again.  

Thanks for bumping this thread!  Have a great week everyone!


----------



## cindymouse6

We have our BW contract up for sale.... my husband has had reservations listing it, but I insisted we sell to buy BLT points.... boy, you guys are making me totally rethink the idea!!!  We have 4 kids and stay at BCV for the pool and OKW for the size of the room (not anymore...bad experience last July).  We decided BCV and BLT will be our big trip each year and settle for OKW or SSR the other trips.... but BW is stunningly beautiful at Christmas....

I always get a room plum at the end of the hall and the walking is so dreaded with 4 little ones... but hey, smallest is 6 and all are older... and these days, you practically can't get into a resort unless it's your home resort....

hmmmmmm....... how to come up with cash for BLT.... I had no idea you could rent points till I found this site.... that is way cool.... hey, I should rent to my family.... you know, the ones I have been giving points to for FREE!!!!!

signed,
reconsidering...


----------



## jade1

LisaS said:


> WDWguru has a webcam set up at BWV this week: http://www.tivogirl.com/dislive/



Thanks, the sound is great this time.


----------



## Weluvdisny

Thanks for the link!   Had it on all night!!


----------



## Melani

WendyinNC said:


> I love the idea of being able to walk to parks. DH really doesn't like to ride the bus. On our last visit to the YC he even walked through Epcot in order to ride the monorail to the MK .



Has anyone else done this?

I was wondering how long a hike it is from BWV to Epcot monorail?

I am so sick of the bus.  That is the #1 reason we're buying DVC.  To be able to afford to stay somewhere we don't have to take the bus to every single time!


----------



## Cherta

Melani said:


> Has anyone else done this?
> 
> I was wondering how long a hike it is from BWV to Epcot monorail?
> 
> I am so sick of the bus.  That is the #1 reason we're buying DVC.  To be able to afford to stay somewhere we don't have to take the bus to every single time!




I did this a few times while we stayed at the YC back in March.  I know it's more "efficient" to take the bus (although from what I've read lately, maybe not so much anymore), but I didn't mind the walk (took about 15-20 minutes at the most) and I felt more in "control" of my time.  The one day we did go to AK, it took 35-40 minutes for the bus to arrive (and we caught the bus from AKL after having dinner at Boma).  It was that experience (along with the ability to access three out of the four parks by foot) that prompted me to buy points at BWV.


----------



## backyardponder

15 to 20 minutes


----------



## Melani

That sounds better than standing for 20 minutes with a screaming baby on a lurching bus.  

I'd rather push her for 20 and be able to leave her in the stroller when we board the monorail, than have to fold up that stroller one more time (after you've removed all the piles of stuff you've draped over it)


----------



## LisaS

Melani said:


> I was wondering how long a hike it is from BWV to Epcot monorail?


We do that frequently. As others have said, it takes around 20 minutes or so. The monorail is more fun than the bus and we don't mind the walk through Epcot. Of course it only makes sense to do this if you have an AP or a park hopper ticket. Going into Epcot through the IG is quick but depending on the time of day, coming back into Epcot through the main entrance can be very slow with long lines for both the bag check and to get your ticket scanned so we usually take the bus back to the resort rather than coming back through Epcot.


----------



## jade1

We have worked in a walk through EPCOT before to get to the monorail (not always). For example we have stopped for lunch at EPCOT CS (there are so many), then hit SE then the monorail. Take some pic's on the way. It's effort for sure, but things we enjoy doing (more than waiting for and riding a bus anyway).

Did watch the BW live web cam this am again-very fun.


----------



## Budshark

cindymouse6 said:


> We have our BW contract up for sale.... my husband has had reservations listing it, but I insisted we sell to buy BLT points.... boy, you guys are making me totally rethink the idea!!!  We have 4 kids and stay at BCV for the pool and OKW for the size of the room (not anymore...bad experience last July).  We decided BCV and BLT will be our big trip each year and settle for OKW or SSR the other trips.... but BW is stunningly beautiful at Christmas....
> 
> I always get a room plum at the end of the hall and the walking is so dreaded with 4 little ones... but hey, smallest is 6 and all are older... and these days, you practically can't get into a resort unless it's your home resort....
> 
> hmmmmmm....... how to come up with cash for BLT.... I had no idea you could rent points till I found this site.... that is way cool.... hey, I should rent to my family.... you know, the ones I have been giving points to for FREE!!!!!
> 
> signed,
> reconsidering...



Dear reconsidering  

We have struggled with this as well.  Luckily we were able to buy into BLT (we had been planning for over a year) without selling our BWV.  Of course, the wife LOVES VWL and BCV.  So the question becomes, with all the resales what do we do.

We have come to the conclusion (I think) that the commission, and loss on the BWV resale is too much to justify selling it.  We do love BWV despite its quirks (no inside CS, difficult to refill mugs, long hallways, distant parking) - but she would rather have one of the others to go with BLT.  I am now watching for a small VWL resale and will perhaps, over time, acquire enough points elsewhere that I can justify getting rid of BWV.  But I'm not willing to sell my BWV just because... a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush... 

Chris


----------



## bobbiwoz

People are wondering where this is....here 
Bump!
Bobbi


----------



## Kickapoo Joie Juice

Just wanted to say that we spent our 15th wedding anniversary at BWV, top floor, epcot view, for the first time at BWV and it was an AWESOME vacation!   

We almost bought BWV from disney about 10 years ago and chickened out.  We later bought VWL, and while we love VWL and feel like it's our home, we also wish we had a BWV "home" now.


----------



## Melani

We are still waiting to close and I'm getting very anxious.

We want to book a trip for Memorial Day week 2009.  How hard do you think it will be to get a studio after the 7 month window opens?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Melani said:


> We are still waiting to close and I'm getting very anxious.
> 
> We want to book a trip for Memorial Day week 2009.  How hard do you think it will be to get a studio after the 7 month window opens?



We're close to that window right now!  I'm hope to book something tomorrow at the 7 month window for my DSis, for one night after our DCL cruise. I hope we both get what we want!  In the past, at 7 months I was able to get a studio at BCV for Memorial day weekend.  I think BWV will be possible.  I hope you close soon, and if nothing is available, do waitlist!

Bobbi


----------



## chaoscent

Thanks for bumping this up.   
Penny


----------



## Melani

bobbiwoz said:


> I'm hope to book something tomorrow at the 7 month window for my DSis, for one night after our DCL cruise. I hope we both get what we want!
> Bobbi




Did you try to book today?

What was available?

Still no word and I emailed my agent 2 days ago asking for an update!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!  I wasn't trying for BWV this time...my family has a room at Kidani and I was hoping to get DSis there, but there were no studios with savannah view available there.  She could have gotten one at Jambo, but I thought she would rather be with us in Kidani, so I booked her standard view.  I know that I bought AKV for the animials, savannah view, and it looks like the other owners at AKV did too!

Bobbi


----------



## photobob

I've stayed there twice and really have enjoyed it. I'd like to do an add on there at some point! The area is fantastic and the we like the kiester coaster!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Someone was asking for this, so here's a bump!
Bobbi


----------



## annnewjerz

Thanks for the bump!


----------



## bobbiwoz

annnewjerz said:


> Thanks for the bump!



Some of my favorite people are from NJ!  You're welcome!

Bobbi


----------



## zumbergc

We are staying for the first time in may, and wondering where the washer/dryers are?  Since its both dvc and regular, are they at the pool area?

Thanks


----------



## twinklebug

zumbergc said:


> We are staying for the first time in may, and wondering where the washer/dryers are?  Since its both dvc and regular, are they at the pool area?
> 
> Thanks



I think it might be best if someone PMs the answer to you... there have been complaints about non-dvc folk using the DVC laundry rooms for the 'free machines' after they read about them on these and other similar boards.


----------



## DVC Mike

I love BWV!

My favorite thing is to get a boardwalk view room and relax on the balcony in the early morning with a cup of coffee, watching as the lights turn off at YC/BC, the sun rises, and the boardwalk slowly comes to life (i.e., a line forms at Boardwalk Bakery!).


----------



## TheDISneyFamily

DVC Mike said:


> I love BWV!
> 
> My favorite thing is to get a boardwalk view room and relax on the balcony in the early morning with a cup of coffee, watching as the lights turn off at YC/BC, the sun rises, and the boardwalk slowly comes to life (i.e., a line forms at Boardwalk Bakery!).



I couldn't agree more!  

These are from a couple days ago...


----------



## rie4630

Thanks for the beautiful pictures.


----------



## Pocahantas

We're staying at BWV in February.  I have stayed there once but this will be the first time for my husband and daughter.  We are really excited since we will have a boardwalk view!!


----------



## zumbergc

Ok, since someone mentioned why they won't post where the dvc laundry is at BWV.

If i ask at the front desk, do the CMs all know where those particular laundry is?

I've read about the AKV ones, and that the Cm's didn't all know where they were etc?  

Could someone PM me the locations.  is it listed somewhere on the members site?  

Thanks,


----------



## Pocahantas

I am interested in finding out where the laundry is as well since we do plan to do a couple of batches while there in February.  Can someone PM me that info please?


----------



## bobbiwoz

It's not a secret.  It's in the hall across from the gym.  As you walk to the elevators on the ground floor, the hall is to the left of the elevators, and the laundry is just on the left in that hall.

Bobbi


----------



## Pocahantas

Thanks Bobbi!


----------



## dec5girl

Yipppeeee!  A BWV thread.  I just started a thread last week asking if there is a BWV lovers thread and nobody answered.  I am happy to join you all and LOVE to talk about BWV!


----------



## bobbiwoz

dec5girl said:


> Yipppeeee!  A BWV thread.  I just started a thread last week asking if there is a BWV lovers thread and nobody answered.  I am happy to join you all and LOVE to talk about BWV!



We're having our first Boardwalk view stay ever beginning tomorrow night! I'm thrilled, and looking forward to the view.  It's our first BWV visit this year, but we're going back for NYE!

Bobbi


----------



## Glampire31

I love the BWV too.... I want to stay there on my next trip.


----------



## Glampire31

I love the BWV's too.... I want to stay there on my next trip....


----------



## Melani

Do you think the Availability section of this board is accurate?

We want to book a studio for Memorial Day week, but our contract still hasn't closed yet.  Right now they show some studios still open for those dates.

Any experience with that?

The contract says we must close by Dec. 8th or else?  I don't know if I'll have any hair left by then.


----------



## athenna

I returned from my 1st ever BWV stay on 11/4...As a die hard SSR lover, I do want to admit that walking to Epcot's WS was amazing! Walking back (or staggering, hey it was F & W ya know ) was sooooo much better than having to wait for a bus....Our view was stunning also....We had a prefered view (not a BW view) and it was lovely to look over at the Swan & Dolphin and the pool area.
Going up to the room at 2am after Jellyrolls was better than taking a bus or 2 also 
Glad I was able to try BWV


----------



## korzmom

its our favorite and cant wait to be welcomed home again in march..we have a trip coming up here in 2 weeks but staying at pop because of last minute booking,but hey its still disney! i'll definetly be coming over for a visit though to see the choc display..or the gingerbread..what is it this year? 
  I LOVE THE BOARDWALK


----------



## dec5girl

athenna said:


> I returned from my 1st ever BWV stay on 11/4...As a die hard SSR lover, I do want to admit that walking to Epcot's WS was amazing! Walking back (or staggering, hey it was F & W ya know ) was sooooo much better than having to wait for a bus....Our view was stunning also....We had a prefered view (not a BW view) and it was lovely to look over at the Swan & Dolphin and the pool area.
> Going up to the room at 2am after Jellyrolls was better than taking a bus or 2 also
> Glad I was able to try BWV



I completely agree!  The walk from Epcot to my Boardwalk Home is so beautiful it is one of my favorite things!  It sure beats waiting for a bus.


----------



## Melani

How can I search this thread instead of asking ? that may have already been answered?
When I try to use "Search this tread" it always jumps to the main search page.

I'd like to know how's the walk to  or boat to Hollywood from BWV?


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

Melani said:


> I'd like to know how's the walk to  or boat to Hollywood from BWV?



To walk is easy, You just go through the pool area (or down one of the back staircases) to the walk-way along the canal, turn left on it and follow it all the way to the end.  At the end, just bear right and walk to the studios entrance.  To boat you can either walk out to the main dock right on the Boardwalk or walk over to the swan/dolphin dock and get on the boat there.  From the BWV, the boat goes over to the Yacht/Beach Club dock so by going over the bridge to the Swan/Dolphin dock you can either catch a boat you may have missed or cut out  some time on the boat.  If we take the boat from the Studios, which is rare, we always get off at the Swan/Dolphin and walk back over the bridge.  It saves a lot of time.

HBC


----------



## Melani

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> To walk is easy, You just go through the pool area (or down one of the back staircases) to the walk-way along the canal, turn left on it and follow it all the way to the end.  At the end, just bear right and walk to the studios entrance.  To boat you can either walk out to the main dock right on the Boardwalk or walk over to the swan/dolphin dock and get on the boat there.  From the BWV, the boat goes over to the Yacht/Beach Club dock so by going over the bridge to the Swan/Dolphin dock you can either catch a boat you may have missed or cut out  some time on the boat.  If we take the boat from the Studios, which is rare, we always get off at the Swan/Dolphin and walk back over the bridge.  It saves a lot of time.
> 
> HBC



Thanks, do you happen to know:

Which rooms are closer to these back stairs by the pool for walking?  
Which are are closest to Swan/Dolphin boat launch?

Is it pretty easy to request particular areas?


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

Melani said:


> Thanks, do you happen to know:
> 
> Which rooms are closer to these back stairs by the pool for walking?
> Which are are closest to Swan/Dolphin boat launch?
> 
> Is it pretty easy to request particular areas?



It's not an easy request but it is easy to learn how to get in and out. 

When we have a standard view room, we always request far from the elevators.  This puts us down toward the end of the hallway and closest to the exit for the Studios.  A Boardwalk view room will put you closest to the Swan and Dolphin.  No matter where you are, you are within easy access to one of the exit stairways that you can use to get down to either the Boardwalk or to the walk way along the canal.  The vast majority of the rooms are pool/garden view and they could be anywhere.  But no matter where they are located, a stairway will be nearby.  Learn to use them if you are able because they will save you lots of time coming and going (you can't enter them from the Boardwalk, only exit).

HBC


----------



## drusba

Rooms farthest from elevators (both standard and preferred quiet pool view)) put you closest to a stairway exit that is shorestt for the walk to Studios. As to the cross over bridge to Swan Dolphin boat launch, any rooms in the Luna Park area or boardwalk view put you close to an exit from which the walk to the bridge is fairly short. Note I would not get overly concerned about how close a room is to S/D or walk to studios unless you feel an extra 70 to 100 yards in any particular direction is just too much to deal with.


----------



## dec5girl

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> It's not an easy request but it is easy to learn how to get in and out.
> 
> When we have a standard view room, we always request far from the elevators.  This puts us down toward the end of the hallway and closest to the exit for the Studios.  A Boardwalk view room will put you closest to the Swan and Dolphin.  No matter where you are, you are within easy access to one of the exit stairways that you can use to get down to either the Boardwalk or to the walk way along the canal.  The vast majority of the rooms are pool/garden view and they could be anywhere.  But no matter where they are located, a stairway will be nearby.  Learn to use them if you are able because they will save you lots of time coming and going (you can't enter them from the Boardwalk, only exit).
> 
> HBC



I completely agree.  We use stairs all the time.  I always tell myself that is how I'm walking off all the food I'm eating, but going up the stairs.

You can enter them from the other side, not the Boardwalk side.  If you come from Swan/Dolphin and you stay to the right after the bridge there is a door near the end of the building that you can enter.  There are several of them along the "canal" side of the building that you can enter and exit.


----------



## Melani

Thank you.

It just looked so big and sprawling on the map.


----------



## marko

I have a question for those who have stayed in a BW view villa. Can you see Illuminations from the balcony of villas on the lower floors or do you need to be on the 4th or 5th floor?


----------



## jekjones1558

I have stayed on all floors except the first floor.  I could always see Illuminations, but the higher floors had a better view.  I know that even standing on the BW itself you can see some of the high fireworks.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We just had our first BWView and DH thought it was too noisy.  We did have a good balcony for people watching/view.  For the points and convenience of being on the Boardwalk, I think our BWV stays will continue to be standard view whenever available.

Bobbi


----------



## heaven2dc

bobbiwoz said:


> We just had our first BWView and DH thought it was too noisy.  We did have a good balcony for people watching/view.  For the points and convenience of being on the Boardwalk, I think our BWV stays will continue to be standard view whenever available.
> 
> Bobbi



I'm also joining in on BWV lovers  

I will have my first BW view in 3 weeks and can't wait to see which floor I'll end up on.  Your husband thought it was too noisy - did you like at all? (I wondered about the noise too but thought if I got a 4th or 5th floor it wouldn't be too bad).  Which floor were you on and where was it located above?


----------



## bobbiwoz

heaven2dc said:


> I'm also joining in on BWV lovers
> 
> I will have my first BW view in 3 weeks and can't wait to see which floor I'll end up on.  Your husband thought it was too noisy - did you like at all? (I wondered about the noise too but thought if I got a 4th or 5th floor it wouldn't be too bad).  Which floor were you on and where was it located above?



We were on the third floor, right next to a GV, so it was over the restaurant (Big River Grill).  The boat blows it's horn in the mornings, I think it was around 6 something that woke DH up.  I sort of noticed it, but was able to fall back to sleep, DH couldn't.  At night the voices seem to float up from the restaurant, and again, I could fall asleep, but apparently some voices woke DH up, during the night, but he says that may have come from inside the resort.

DH has never mentioned noise when we've stayed in Standard View,  so I won't book BWView any more for stays with him. I do go solo, and with friends, and I did enjoy the people watching, especially in the morning!  I think the room was 3031, a dedicated studio.

Bobbi


----------



## LSchrow

we norm wind up in studios **31 or **29 (3rd, 4th or 5th floor) ~ above BRG.
the view from any of them is beautiful  . i use a sound machine, so am not bothered by the noise as some might be (for comparison: even with the sound machine, we had difficulty sleeping at the BCVs. the yelling in the hallways ~on more than one trip ~ was just not conducive to a "good night's sleep" we find the BW view rooms quieter during the late evening & early morn).

the arcade sounds can be obtrusive, but we found closing the drapes & turning on the sound machine a great help. 
since we prefer using the stairwells (unless dressed up of course), the 3rd floor is our personal fave ~ else, climbing 5 flights after walking all day can actually be painful. the higher the floor, the (slightly) better views of the fireworks, & (slightly) worse views of the BW activities.

BW view is literally the *only* DVC or reg resort room category we are non-negotiable on (we will change our dates if it is not available); it's more than just a view, it's total immersion


----------



## dec5girl

We have only used BW view also.  It is a MUST for our family.  We were awoken once when a very loud person left one of the clubs at the end of the Boardwalk at 2:00 AM, but nothing else has ever woken us up.  I start each day and end each day on my balcony and it is truly one of my favorite parts of going to WDW!


----------



## Ronald Duck

Three weeks from tomorrow we'll be arriving in that beautifully-decorated lobby for our first stay . We'll be in a Standard View 1-bedroom.

We are DVC owners but we're staying on a DVC friend's points. Does anyone know (or can anyone guess) whether we'll be able to get free internet?

Also, I'm the designated "morning mug man" in our family, and I'm assuming that if all you want are coffee refills, the Boardwalk Bakery is still the most convenient place.  Am I right?  Does anyone know when BWB opens?  And when do the inevitable lines get long?

Thanks...


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Ronald Duck said:


> Three weeks from tomorrow we'll be arriving in that beautifully-decorated lobby for our first stay . We'll be in a Standard View 1-bedroom.
> 
> We are DVC owners but we're staying on a DVC friend's points. Does anyone know (or can anyone guess) whether we'll be able to get free internet?
> 
> Also, I'm the designated "morning mug man" in our family, and I'm assuming that if all you want are coffee refills, the Boardwalk Bakery is still the most convenient place. Am I right? Does anyone know when BWB opens? And when do the inevitable lines get long?
> 
> Thanks...


If you are staying on your friends points, you get free internet. The BWB opens at around 6:30a (not for sure, but its early). Lines are long around 8:00a for sure. I don't know about the mug thing, but if you've gotten it there before, then thats the only one I know of at Boardwalk. Have a great trip!!


----------



## jekjones1558

I think the Belle Vue Lounge (lobby level, over the Flying Fish) has coffee and rolls in the morning, if you don't want to go outside.  I don't know what time it opens.  All of this is assuming that BVL hasn't been affected by cutbacks in staffing around WDW.
I also can't wait to see that garland in the lobby.  One day I am going to see how they put it up or take it down without breaking those hundreds of ornaments.  Maybe I'll luck out and see it come down on our trip over New Year's, since we don't leave WDW until Jan. 6.


----------



## DVC Mike

Since I get up early, I am usually the first in line at the Boardwalk Bakery each morning. I just must have my morning latte and blueberry muffin!


----------



## Ronald Duck

DVC Mike said:


> Since I get up early, I am usually the first in line at the Boardwalk Bakery each morning. I just must have my morning latte and blueberry muffin!



I'll gladly stand in a line for one of their glazed cinnamon rolls (yike...I hope they still carry them )


----------



## Weluvdisny

I'm sure this has been asked before but does anyone know how many preferred BW rooms there are?  We are looking to book a 2 bedroom and a studio and would love to have them with a BW view.  I've seen the map that shows where all the preferred/preferred BW/stanard rooms are located but that doesn't give a figure as to how many rooms there are of each?


----------



## Ronald Duck

Weluvdisny said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before but does anyone know how many preferred BW rooms there are?  We are looking to book a 2 bedroom and a studio and would love to have them with a BW view.  I've seen the map that shows where all the preferred/preferred BW/stanard rooms are located but that doesn't give a figure as to how many rooms there are of each?



No guarantees on this, but I did a room inventory search on a DVC site and came up with 27 Studios with a Preferred Boardwalk View (_probably_ right), and 13 2-bedroom lockoffs (_possibly_ right, but seems kind of low).  I couldn't get it to work for 2-bedroom dedicateds.


----------



## jekjones1558

> I couldn't get it to work for 2-bedroom dedicateds.



There are no 2-bedroom dedicated rooms at BWV.


----------



## Uncle Remus

okay, we need more posts in this thread.  

I'm wantin' to know all the scoop, I got reservations at BWV in May.


----------



## icouldlivethere

I'm at the BWV's right now for our very first trip home.  We bought sight unseen and I'm not at all disappointed.  I just love the location!  It's so convenient to go to both Epcot and DS and there is so much to do here.  We have a dedicated studio with a garden/pool view in room 3062.  Tomorrow we have to move to SSR and we'll see how we like that.  

I'm very happy with my choice of BWV for our home resort.  Love it, love it, love it!!!!  Can't wait to come back in March for the Flower and Garden Show when I have a standard view studio booked.


----------



## bobbiwoz

icouldlivethere said:


> I'm at the BWV's right now for our very first trip home.  We bought sight unseen and I'm not at all disappointed.  I just love the location!  It's so convenient to go to both Epcot and DS and there is so much to do here.  We have a dedicated studio with a garden/pool view in room 3062.  Tomorrow we have to move to SSR and we'll see how we like that.
> 
> I'm very happy with my choice of BWV for our home resort.  Love it, love it, love it!!!!  Can't wait to come back in March for the Flower and Garden Show when I have a standard view studio booked.




I'm guessing that our F&G trips may be around the same time.  I'll be with DGF's in sv 2 bedroom!  I'm glad you're happy with your home resort!

Bobbi


----------



## heaven2dc

I will be there in 9 days and have a boardwalk view in a 1-bedroom villa (I can't believe it! - down to the single digit dance now  ).  I've stayed twice - once in 1997 in a one-bedroom villa overlooking the quiet pool and this last February in a studio above Wyland Gallery.  I absolutely love BWV and can't wait til I can buy into DVC timeshare!


----------



## cdhheidi

Hi Everyone!

We are in process of purchasing 100 pts through TTS at BWV, we passed ROFR and are SO excited! What a great Christmas gift!

I know it is not a huge # of points but since we live in Idaho, we don't plan on visiting more than every 2-3 yrs anyway.    We fell in love with BWV when we did a cash stay a year and a half ago, and being soon to be owners is a dream come true.

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Ronald Duck

cdhheidi said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We are in process of purchasing 100 pts through TTS at BWV, we passed ROFR and are SO excited! What a great Christmas gift!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!!!



*Congratulations and Merry Christmas!*

We just got back from our first stay at BWV.  We had a wonderful time and I took LOTS of pics...over the next week I'll post some of them in this thread!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I am hoping to stay with my 4 sisters next year for a few nights at Boardwalk for the first time .I wanted to purchase the dining plan but have heard there is no counter service lunchs there. So my question is; where do you go for lunches if you are not going to the parks certain days?Does BCV have counter service meals? TIA


----------



## homesick187

The walk to MGM is about a mile.  The walk to EPCOT is much shorter.  We did it in July with 10 and 12 yr olds in 5 min from BCV pool.  No complaints even from the kids.


----------



## homesick187

I posted this in response to a question that I can't find now.....maybe too much eggnog..."kids, don't drink and post"


----------



## DebbieB

Ronald Duck said:


> No guarantees on this, but I did a room inventory search on a DVC site and came up with 27 Studios with a Preferred Boardwalk View (_probably_ right), and 13 2-bedroom lockoffs (_possibly_ right, but seems kind of low).  I couldn't get it to work for 2-bedroom dedicateds.



All 7 grand villas are boardwalk view, they take up alot of the space.


----------



## BWVNUT

mickeys girl 52 said:


> I am hoping to stay with my 4 sisters next year for a few nights at Boardwalk for the first time .I wanted to purchase the dining plan but have heard there is no counter service lunchs there. So my question is; where do you go for lunches if you are not going to the parks certain days?Does BCV have counter service meals? TIA



The BW bakery has CS lunch options - there are 3 or 4 different sandwiches, a chicken caesar salad and a fruit plate...I haven't heard this has changed, last time I was at BW was July, but someone else may report differently.  Also, yes BC has CS options as well - Hurricane Hannahs outside by the pool which has hamburgers, sandwiches, chicken nuggets and salad, and inside at the BC Marketplace there are sandwiches and salad similar to the BW Bakery.


----------



## DVC Mike

We'll be back at BWV in March and for the very first time we won't be staying in a boardwalk view room. I'm interested to see how if we'll enjoy BWV in a standard view room, as the great view is one of the main reasons we enjoy BWV so much.


----------



## Ronald Duck

Here's a virtual walk from our (standard-view, 4th-floor) villa down to the boardwalk...all photos taken last week.


----------



## Judique

Thank you for the great pictures! We'll be checking in tomorrow night for our annual Holiday visit. I was feeling a bit under the weather and thought about cancelling, but now I am ready to get packed and go! The pictures gave me a great pick me up.


----------



## jekjones1558

Ronald Duck,
Where were you when you took the photo that has Leaping Libations in the background?  I am drawing a blank...


----------



## bobbiwoz

Great Great Great photos!!!  Thank you...I am so psyched about this upcoming BWV vacation!  

Bobbi

PS.  I saw those wonderful themed light fixtures for the first time last month, but didn't have my camera...thank you especially for that picture...up until I sae them, I thought that only VWL had light fixtures of note!


----------



## Ronald Duck

jekjones1558 said:


> Ronald Duck,
> Where were you when you took the photo that has Leaping Libations in the background?  I am drawing a blank...



I was in the first floor hallway, near the elevators and across from Muscles and Bustles.  We often went down that way to enjoy the pool area and get through to the Boardwalk.


----------



## Ronald Duck

Judique said:


> Thank you for the great pictures! We'll be checking in tomorrow night for our annual Holiday visit. I was feeling a bit under the weather and thought about cancelling, but now I am ready to get packed and go! The pictures gave me a great pick me up.



I'm betting that getting there will be just what the doctor ordered.  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Ronald Duck

bobbiwoz said:


> I saw those wonderful themed light fixtures for the first time last month, but didn't have my camera...thank you especially for that picture...up until I sae them, I thought that only VWL had light fixtures of note!



I hadn't explored BWV before, but I was surprised and pleased to see the fixtures, too.  I thought of WL right away!

Have a glorious New Year's celebration there


----------



## LisaS

DVC Mike said:


> We'll be back at BWV in March and for the very first time we won't be staying in a boardwalk view room. I'm interested to see how if we'll enjoy BWV in a standard view room, as the great view is one of the main reasons we enjoy BWV so much.


I'll be interested to read your report and see some photos. We opted for a standard view for our next trip as well so that we could stay an extra day.


----------



## Melani

homesick187 said:


> I posted this in response to a question that I can't find now.....maybe too much eggnog..."kids, don't drink and post"



I posted that question.  That's good to know, I'll start doing laps around the neighborhood to get in shape.

Maybe next Christmas we can share some of that eggnog at BWV. 

We are in the process of closing now.  Can't wait to get in the system so I can book that trip at the 11 month window.


----------



## hygienejean

Love those pictures RonDuck!

We are another BWV lovin' family!  Definitely our favorite resort on property.  We are taking our first standard veiw trip in April.  We have always had that wonderful BW view.  (Had a GV twice)I am looking forward to checking out the standard view...love the low points...but I am worried I'll be wistful of that wonderful lake view...


----------



## Ronald Duck

hygienejean said:


> I am looking forward to checking out the standard view...love the low points...but I am worried I'll be wistful of that wonderful lake view...



I'm sure you'll miss the lake/boardwalk view some, BUT our standard view room views were lovely, from sunrise to great views of Illuminations over the BWI across the way.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We extended our last stay by one night, so we switched from BW view to standard for that one night. Others have had good luck, but we absolutely hated our standard view view. We were on the third floor, right across from the elevators (1 bedroom). Nope, gonna pay the points for bw view!


----------



## hygienejean

I will look forward to the sunrise and the possibility of it being quieter on the SV side.  I won't be missing that basketball bouncing till 10:00 every night. 

I wasn't aware that they changed the pullouts...Are they the same print?  Bigger?  or just more comfy? 



Ronald Duck said:


> I'm sure you'll miss the lake/boardwalk view some, BUT our standard view room views were lovely, from sunrise to great views of Illuminations over the BWI across the way.


----------



## heaven2dc

I was there 12/13-12/20/08 with boardwalk view (1-bedroom) and loved my view!   I was put in room 2001 when I arrived and wasn't happy with it (the view was great but it was so noisy with Jellyrolls next door - kept hearing the music and people outside til almost 2 a.m. even with the doors closed & tv on low).  They moved me the next day to room 3041 and it was much better.  Room 2001 was so far from the elevator (even tho it had stairs right next to the room, with an ankle brace and stroller, it was too hard to get up & down).  I would have liked a larger balcony since only one person could comfortably sit out there (one balcony for the living room and one for the bedroom).

I will post pics as soon as I can figure out how from the memory card    I also converted another non-Disney believer (my daughter's fiance).  He can't quit talking about what a great trip he had and esp the view from the room.  He sat out on the balcony the first night til 1 a.m. just taking it all in.


----------



## Melani

I know I've asked how bad's the walk to HS from BWV & someone was even kind enought to post a map.

So when I saw this I thought I'd share it.

I was looking for info on the Star Wars Weekend and I saw a video clip from '07.  At the very end, Bob keeps the KartKam on for the ride/walk back from HS to Dolphin.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/Photos/Start-Wars-weekends-07/index.htm


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm glad this has come up! Love the pictures!!! Can't wait to be staying at BWV in March!!! Standard view, we've been fine with what we've had, actually very pleased.  This particular BWV stay is with DGF and it's about visiting and being together and seeing the F&G show at Epcot together! 

Bobbi 

PS. DH comes at the end of the week, and we have Concierge AKV booked for then. Yes, a long weekend stay, Thursday to Sunday, 2 safaris booked!!!


----------



## AKV707

Love BWV.  Our last trip was there.  I think we were in 5064, a dedicated pool view studio.  Great view of the Swan, and 2 doors from the elevators! We were not concerned with the legendary hallways if we were not near the elevators because we are AKV owners!

BWV was great, and in a few years, we will do an add on there.


----------



## Weluvdisny

I just booked today to start our trip during Marathon week.  I wanted to get Standard View but I was worried about the getting the rest of my stay (I can't book it until 7 months because I gave some points to a friend and transferred SSR, duh!) with the same view. So I just took Garden view.  Where is Garden view?


----------



## danv3

New BWV owner here...thought I would subscribe for updates. We're looking forward to our first trip home in October (hopefully!)  *fingers crossed*


----------



## AKV707

Garden/pool view can be the pool, the croquet lawn or the village green.  All really nice views.


----------



## Disney Princess

We closed on our BWV purchase last fall and recently booked our first stay for January 3-January 9.  So excited to watch this site for updates!!


----------



## BWVNUT

Can't wait to be walking those long hallways next Sunday!!!


----------



## Degli

We are staying in a preferred view Wednesday and Thursday night. What should we request as for a room close to the lobby? We don't want the long halls scenario. Sad to say that we probably won't to be spending too much time at the villas, so what room request would make sense as to hauling luggage in and out for the short stay?


----------



## jekjones1558

Degli said:


> We are staying in a preferred view Wednesday and Thursday night. What should we request as for a room close to the lobby? We don't want the long halls scenario. Sad to say that we probably won't to be spending too much time at the villas, so what room request would make sense as to hauling luggage in and out for the short stay?



If you are staying in a studio, ask for Village Green.  These overlook the grassy area between the boat dock and the lobby.  They are very close to the elevator.  I think that all of those rooms are studios, however, so no help if you're not in a studio.


----------



## Degli

jekjones1558 said:


> If you are staying in a studio, ask for Village Green.  These overlook the grassy area between the boat dock and the lobby.  They are very close to the elevator.  I think that all of those rooms are studios, however, so no help if you're not in a studio.



Is the Village Green a preferred view? Yes, we are in a studio. Thanks


----------



## jekjones1558

Degli said:


> Is the Village Green a preferred view? Yes, we are in a studio. Thanks



Yes, VG is preferred view.


----------



## Karmadog

We will be staying at BWV at the end of May for the first time. I was suprised that I was able to get 10 nights with a BW view at 7 months out. WE - CAN - NOT - WAIT!!!


----------



## Degli

Leaving for BWV in a few hours. Can't wait, although we'll be getting in around 8:30pm. Guess we'll get dinner and then the hot tub I hope. Hopefully it will be nice weather. Bye!


----------



## heaven2dc

Degli - have a great trip!!  I'm so jealous (I went in December - was my third visit to BWV and I absolutely loved it.  Boardwalk view - room 3041 was perfect!).  I had to cancel our September trip due to the economy - cutbacks in salary but will dream of returning in 2010 hopefully!


----------



## abk96

We LOVE BWV too!!!!

heaven2dc:  we stayed in 3041 for our very first stay at BWV in 07.

We have a BW view this summer too and can't wait.  We booked a 2 bedroom this time because my mom will be with us.  

We're all very excited about returning to the BWV.


----------



## MikeNY

We've tried to stay at BWV a few times, with no luck finding availability.  Going to try again this November.  We're *very* tempted to buy some BWV points, but are watching our dollars carefully these days.


----------



## bobbiwoz

MikeNY said:


> We've tried to stay at BWV a few times, with no luck finding availability.  Going to try again this November.  We're *very* tempted to buy some BWV points, but are watching our dollars carefully these days.



If you try between the F&W and Thanksgiving, you may be lucky!  I hope whenever you want it for, you get it!

Bobbi


----------



## schimj

Just thought I'd throw my name onto the list as well.  DW & I bought a resale contract to use on our Honeymoon.  We spent it in a SV Studio w/ an obstructed parking lot view, and loved it.  We were there for 4 Nights/5 Days in late Jan, and had a great time.  It was in the middle of a bit of a cold snap, so it was nice to be in a room with such easy access to everything, since we sometimes grew tired of parks and wanted to go back for a rest.  The room was very nice too...it was only our 2nd stay in a DVC studio, so not sure how it is compared to all studios, but we liked the set up of it much more than the one we stayed at on Xmas eve in OKW...the flow of the room was much better.  We were right near one of the quiet pools, so we did that one the few times we were in the mood for a swim, we walked over to the clown pool once, but it was a bit chaotic right then, so we went back to the quiet pool.  We look forward to spending many happy vacations at our home resort as well as others, but so far, I think our home was a great choice for what we love the most about WDW.


----------



## mickeys girl 52

bobbiwoz said:


> If you try between the F&W and Thanksgiving, you may be lucky!  I hope whenever you want it for, you get it!
> 
> Bobbi



  Bobbi , I don;t post on here much but I am reading daily morning and night and love the Dis boards. I have to say you are always giving the nicest and most encouraging posts. You seem like a breath of fresh air. Just wanted you to no it is really appreciated.


----------



## Pocahantas

We will be checking into BWV in 10 days and I can hardly wait.  I can almost taste the Sangria from Spoodles!


----------



## Disney Princess

mickeys girl 52 said:


> Bobbi , I don;t post on here much but I am reading daily morning and night and love the Dis boards. I have to say you are always giving the nicest and most encouraging posts. You seem like a breath of fresh air. Just wanted you to no it is really appreciated.



You figured Bobbi out - she is one of the sweetest and most considerate on these boards!    for Bobbi!!

I hope everyone who is going to BWV soon has a great time.  Please bring back pictures.  I am longing for a fix!!!


----------



## palhockeymomof2

abk96 said:


> We LOVE BWV too!!!!
> 
> heaven2dc:  we stayed in 3041 for our very first stay at BWV in 07.
> 
> We have a BW view this summer too and can't wait.  We booked a 2 bedroom this time because my mom will be with us.
> 
> We're all very excited about returning to the BWV.



too funny  ..we've been in 3041 as well..love BWV...will be back for F & W in Oct.....we were able to  move our August reservation to BCV to be with my sister & brothers families ...but we will miss the Boardwalk view


----------



## simmons_m

We are looking forward to our first trip in a 2bdrm BV view in March of 2010. 
Any recomendations for a room request?
Also, how important is the 11 month window?
Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## Melani

We were not able to get the BWV for our first trip home in May (because we booked after the 7 months mark).  We're at VWL.  

My kids have the page of the Dream book with the Clown slide on the bedroom bb.  How crazy would it be to pool hop over there on a lunch break from HS or Epcot?  I like going back to the room to relax & let the kids swim for a few, but they really want to do the clown.  

Other than being dripping wet when we head back to HS or Epcot, do you think this idea could work in real life?


----------



## jekjones1558

Melani said:


> We were not able to get the BWV for our first trip home in May (because we booked after the 7 months mark).  We're at VWL.
> 
> My kids have the page of the Dream book with the Clown slide on the bedroom bb.  How crazy would it be to pool hop over there on a lunch break from HS or Epcot?  I like going back to the room to relax & let the kids swim for a few, but they really want to do the clown.
> 
> Other than being dripping wet when we head back to HS or Epcot, do you think this idea could work in real life?



Sure this could work!  Bring a plastic bag for the wet suits.  There are plenty of pool towels available to dry the kids off and bathrooms to change.  Bring your lunch from Epcot or DHS or grab something at the BW Bakery or the Spoodles window or the kiosk on the BW or get something at the pool bar.  
Did you waitlist for BWV?  There is certainly a chance your WL could work, since there are still 3 months to go.


----------



## heaven2dc

simmons_m said:


> We are looking forward to our first trip in a 2bdrm BV view in March of 2010.
> Any recomendations for a room request?
> Also, how important is the 11 month window?
> Thanks,
> Mike




I don't own at DVC (yet  ) but from what the DVC'r who rented me points for my Dec 2008 trip, the 11 month window is important especially if you are hoping for a Boardwalk view.  He was able to get me Boardwalk view and even at 11 months, the CM told him she was surprised there were any left!  I orginally was put in room 2001 waaayyy down by Jellyrolls (very noisy at night even w/door shut & tv on low) and it was a very long haul to the elevator (especially with wearing a foot brace).  There were stairs right by the room but it was a little scary coming in alone so I asked to be moved the next day and I got room 3041.  Great view - only 1 small complaint in that the balconies were very small (this is a 1-bedroom).  

As far as recommending a room, are you reserving a studio or 1-bedroom?  I went on DVCnews.com and found under "room finder" for BWV some great recommendations for room views.  I was told by the CM at BWV that many DVC'rs request the same room over and over again & if available, they try to honor their requests.  We've requested preferred view in the past and so far the views we've had were 1) in 1997 over the quiet pool (you can see ToT), 2) Jan 2008 above Wayland Galleries (this room had a HUGE balcony which we absolutely loved plus still could see the boats coming in the dock and Epcot fireworks above BWI) and 3) Dec 2008 a boardwalk view.  

I hope to go in March 2010 as well - can we book that far in advance now or do we have to wait til April?


----------



## AshleyMWC

We will be coming "home" to the Boardwalk for the first time this October for our 2 week Disneymoon  and I just HAD to share my excitement that our 2 wait-listed nights just came through!!! We are in a preferred view studio Oct 12-18, and then moving to a 1BR standard view the 18-25!!! Ahhh, we are just so excited!


----------



## MikeNY

AshleyMWC said:


> We will be coming "home" to the Boardwalk for the first time this October for our 2 week Disneymoon  and I just HAD to share my excitement that our 2 wait-listed nights just came through!!! We are in a preferred view studio Oct 12-18, and then moving to a 1BR standard view the 18-25!!! Ahhh, we are just so excited!



Congratulations Ashley on your upcoming wedding and happy to hear you got your room request!


----------



## DVC Mike

We're just 3 weeks away from going back to BWV.


----------



## danv3

danv3 said:


> New BWV owner here...thought I would subscribe for updates. We're looking forward to our first trip home in October (hopefully!)  *fingers crossed*



Update: As of this week, we've got reservations for our first trip home the last week of October!  w00t!  

Just wish it was sooner...


----------



## Disney Princess

DVC Mike said:


> We're just 3 weeks away from going back to BWV.



Lucky you!


----------



## DorothyPoppins

Subscribing! Hubby and I are checking in to BWV for the first time in October and can't wait! Happily time flies when you are trying to lose weight!


----------



## Degli

My hubby just fell in love with BWV. We were only there for 2 nights but he loved all the action, restaurants, walking distance to Epcot. He says we are staying there the next visit although the kiddies love VWL. I said, well, we'll just have to split our stay!


----------



## Mr Man

Honest mistake on my part.......two windows open.......I realize "Grandstand" is at SSR.    I am a firm believer in keeping the CB stuff to the CB.  Please consider this a mea culpa.

I am actually posting in here because we are counting down to our trip to BWV Villas in 17 days.  Thanks to everyone who posted info.

I will pass on what I find while there.

This will be our first stay at BWV. We cannot wait.


----------



## jekjones1558

Get off our thread, Mr. Man!  Do your grandstanding elsewhere.


----------



## heaven2dc

jekjones1558 said:


> Get off our thread, Mr. Man!  Do your grandstanding elsewhere.




 

Mr. Man - hope you love the BWV!


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

DVC Mike said:


> We're just 3 weeks away from going back to BWV.



We will get to POR on the 20th, and then on to BWV on the 21st.

We will miss you by 1 day.  

It is really for the best.

Had we met, your contagious enthusiasm would have cost us thousands of dollars in more DVC points.

Have a safe trip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Mickey'sApprentice said:


> We will get to POR on the 20th, and then on to BWV on the 21st.
> 
> ...
> 
> Have a safe trip!



I'm checking into BWV with 4 DGFs on the 21st. DSis and I will be at AKV on the 20th. 

Bobbi


----------



## dizney4us

There will be 11 of us checking into BWV on Sunday!  I am so excited, it will be the first time staying at Boardwalk for my parents and siblings~I know they are going to love it!


----------



## Boardwalker

I have been spending all of my points at BWV since 1998, with one exception, at OKW for a quick trip with very little notice.  I liked the bigger rooms, but it just wasn't right. 
I am a BWV diehard.
I am SO looking forward to planning my 50th birthday party in October of 2010, hoping for a 3BR but won't be unhappy with a few 2BRs if I have to... I am a little worried about it, as I couldn't quite follow the threads about the ability to walk your reservation (?) to get the dates you want since the change in booking policy, but what will be, will be.  
What I like best about the Boardwalk are the views. When I get a room where I can see the Spaceship Earth, I contemplate baracading the door and never leaving. If you are walking down the hall one day and see security dragging someone kicking and screaming from their room, please say hi, it will most likely be me.
Speaking of halls, if you think they are long you haven't looked for a stair way out.  But don't tell the others, because then they will all want to stay at  our resort.
 I have never understood how people could stay in the standard view rooms. I know it is a big draw for some of you, but it is like just wanting your life to be long.  I get the idea of getting more time out of your timeshare, but could never do without the view of Crescent Lake. I love the performers at night and the joggers in the morning... and the corresponding wine or coffee, as the mood strikes me.  (I barely have the energy to get into the bubble tub at the end of a Disney day; I marvel at the joggers and the people in the health club.)  I was delighted when they split the Boardwalk view from the Pool view, as  watching the kids on the vomiting clown scared me. Even the view of the Tower of Terror wasn't good enough, and that is my favorite ride.
Oddly enough, I enjoy looking at the pictures of the Miss Americas in the Ice Cream store.  Spoodles was once my favorite restaurant, back when it was tapas.  I loved the Chicken Dijon sandwich at the Big River, but it is gone.  I think the changes in the food service area have not been so great over the years.  I really miss the original chocolate frosted doughnuts from the bakery. They were crisp on the outside like good oldfashioned doughnuts. Now they have crispy creme tendencies, with the sugar glaze that gets way too sticky sweet.
I used to like to visit my Boardwalk a few times a year, but now am saving my points for bigger trips. DVC has served me well with it's flexibility.  I've taken a girl scout troop, a family reunion and mostly just my favorite people.
And now I notice when I am at Disney, I find myself staring at people wondering if they are the people I saw in the little pictures of the Disboard posters.  I swear I saw a few matches, but there were no lime green Mickeys in sight and I didn't want to scare people.  On my Birthday trip, I am hoping  to find a way to meet some of you.  That sounds like fun.
See you at the Boardwalk, but not for 194 days or so.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Boardwalker said:


> I have never understood how people could stay in the standard view rooms. I know it is a big draw for some of you, but it is like just wanting your life to be long.  ..:



I have a picture of a beautiful egret wading in the pond just outside our standard view studio that I took this December that tells me that life is special, no matter where you stay.  

Bobbi


----------



## PSC

DVC Mike said:


> We're just 3 weeks away from going back to BWV.





Mickey'sApprentice said:


> We will miss you by 1 day.
> 
> It is really for the best.
> 
> Had we met, your contagious enthusiasm would have cost us thousands of dollars in more DVC points.




DVC Mike 

I'll be at BWV with you and will also be at WDW during your May trip.  Please don't dare me to buy more points if you meet me at the pool!  I'm pretty sure that I won't have any extra "thousands of dollars" for more points this year.


----------



## DebbieB

Boardwalker said:


> I have never understood how people could stay in the standard view rooms. I know it is a big draw for some of you, but it is like just wanting your life to be long.  I get the idea of getting more time out of your timeshare, but could never do without the view of Crescent Lake.



I bought DVC in late 1999 and my first BWV reservation was not for over a year, December 2000.  I made my reservation right at 11 months.   When I bought, my guide said the boardwalk view assignments were done by date of reservation, so I had an excellent chance (this was before the boardwalk view category).   The trip finally comes....we are over the quiet pool.   Since I was having a hard time stretching my points, I chose to book standard view for the next 3 years, figuring to take the lower points vs the gamble of getting the pool vs boardwalk view.  I didn't have a problem with standard view, I was happy to have more points to use.   Then the boardwalk view became guaranteed in 2004.  Of course I booked it.   After that, there was no turning back, I had to have the boardwalk view.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DebbieB said:


> Then the boardwalk view became guaranteed in 2004. Of course I booked it. After that, there was no turning back, I had to have the boardwalk view.


Just so totally agree here....we booked one night a standard view 1 bdrm. after having the whole previous week a BW view....oh it was such a let down. Like you said, no going back. If my only choices are SSR, OKW, or BWV standard, only then will I take a standard view. If one is a view person, there just isn't any better. I am curious to see what lake view at BLT ends up being compared to BW view. That would be its only competition.


----------



## Boardwalker

bobbiwoz said:


> I have a picture of a beautiful egret wading in the pond just outside our standard view studio that I took this December that tells me that life is special, no matter where you stay.
> 
> Bobbi



Don't tell DVC, they will up the points required and call them  Nature View rooms. 
I thought you only had a view of the back side of a pillar or the parking lot with Standard View.
I realize that everyone does Disney differently, and I am grateful that those of you who do it wrong aren't taking up space in my favorite rooms.  
I understand there are even people who use the pools instead of waiting in line for the rollercoasters.    It takes all kinds.


----------



## PKWallaby

Getting excited reading all the I  LOVE BWV entries...

we are 27 days away from check-in at another beautiful, but not BWV villa, then moving on the 22nd to BWV for 9 nights...all Boardwalk View...CAN'T WAIT!!! 

Keep the good thoughts rolling


----------



## bobbiwoz

PKWallaby said:


> Getting excited reading all the I  LOVE BWV entries...
> 
> we are 27 days away from check-in at another beautiful, but not BWV villa, then moving on the 22nd to BWV for 9 nights...all Boardwalk View...CAN'T WAIT!!!
> 
> Keep the good thoughts rolling




Hey, my DGF's and I are checking in on the 22nd too!  I am so glad you're "doing it right" with the BW view!!!  I just don't learn,  and usually book standard. 

Bobbi


----------



## PKWallaby

bobbiwoz said:


> Hey, my DGF's and I are checking in on the 22nd too!  I am so glad you're "doing it right" with the BW view!!!  I just don't learn,  and usually book standard.
> 
> Bobbi




Bobbi:  That is too cool!  Perhaps we will pass in the hall(you know, the really long one!), we'll be the 2 adults and 2 kids with Wisconsin SNOW White tans, you can't miss us!!! 

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## disneymomof2boyz

We are going to BWV from April26-May1st!! We are renting points and SSR was all that was available, but asked to be waitlisted for BWV, and we just found out today that it came through!!
So, this will be our first time staying at BWV, so please feel free to hand out the advice. We are staying in a studio with a pool/garden room. What does that mean exactly?? Can we request a Boardwalk view room once we get there since they are the same amount of points? Is there a specific building that is better than others, or closer to the bus stop?
Please load me with all the info!


----------



## bobbiwoz

disneymomof2boyz said:


> We are going to BWV from April26-May1st!! We are renting points and SSR was all that was available, but asked to be waitlisted for BWV, and we just found out today that it came through!!
> So, this will be our first time staying at BWV, so please feel free to hand out the advice. We are staying in a studio with a pool/garden room. What does that mean exactly?? Can we request a Boardwalk view room once we get there since they are the same amount of points? Is there a specific building that is better than others, or closer to the bus stop?
> Please load me with all the info!



Have a great time...there is only one building at BWV...and you'll have a pool garden view.  The Boardwalk View is a different category, same points, but no crossover, you book either one.  

Bobbi

PS.  The Village Green area is as close as pool/garden gets to the Boardwalk view.  There are dedicated studios there that have wonderful large balconies, and a pretty good view of the Boardwalk.  You do hear the boats...part of the charm, I think.  You may ask your renter to request Village Green area if you'd like it.  It's close to the elevators as well.


----------



## bobbiwoz

PKWallaby said:


> Bobbi:  That is too cool!  Perhaps we will pass in the hall(you know, the really long one!), we'll be the 2 adults and 2 kids with Wisconsin SNOW White tans, you can't miss us!!!
> 
> Enjoy your stay!



Do you still have snow in Wisconsin?  Here's hoping we do see each other!  I try to remember to wear my Disboard pin...it says: bobbiwoz! 

Bobbi


----------



## disneymomof2boyz

bobbiwoz said:


> Have a great time...there is only one building at BWV...and you'll have a pool garden view.  The Boardwalk View is a different category, same points, but no crossover, you book either one.
> 
> Bobbi
> 
> PS.  The Village Green area is as close as pool/garden gets to the Boardwalk view.  There are dedicated studios there that have wonderful large balconies, and a pretty good view of the Boardwalk.  You do hear the boats...part of the charm, I think.  You may ask your renter to request Village Green area if you'd like it.  It's close to the elevators as well.



Thanks Bobbi! 

I will definitely ask for the Village Green area when we check in. Another question: how are the busses at the Boardwalk, and are the busses the quickest way to get to the MK?? If I remember correctly when I was at the MK last year I saw that Boardwalk/Swan/and Dolphin all shared busses...does this make them super packed?


----------



## PKWallaby

bobbiwoz said:


> Do you still have snow in Wisconsin?  Here's hoping we do see each other!  I try to remember to wear my Disboard pin...it says: bobbiwoz!
> 
> Bobbi



Do we still have snow??...why yes we do...lots of it, along with windchills of 15 to 20 below this very morning...next Wednesday can't come soon enough! 

I will keep an eye open for any DIS pins...it would be neat to run into a fellow Disboarder.

*disneymomof2boyz*As far as the bus sharing, from our experience (having been there usually during spring break) the buses tend to start at BWV, then proceed to Swan/Dolphin, YC and BC...but we never really ran into a lot of crowded buses.  Even if they change the order, they normally are fairly good at keeping a steady supply of buses coming (at least from our experience...YMMV!)

Have fun planning for and staying at BWV...it really is an incredible resort...we love the option of walking or riding a boat to either Epcot or DHS, and the excitment of walking on the Boardwalk at night can't be beat! 

I have a great map somewhere that I will try to find and post...it helps you get a good feel of the layout of the whole Boardwalk/Beach/Yacht area.
Now off to find it...


----------



## PKWallaby

Let's see if this works:


http://mosa.unity.ncsu.edu/photos/misc/epcotdvc.html


My thanks to the map creator...and sorry if I wasn't supposed to share (but we're among friends here, right? )


----------



## PKWallaby

disneymomof2boyz said:


> We are going to BWV from April26-May1st!! We are renting points and SSR was all that was available, but asked to be waitlisted for BWV, and we just found out today that it came through!!
> So, this will be our first time staying at BWV, so please feel free to hand out the advice. *We are staying in a studio with a pool/garden room. *What does that mean exactly?? Can we request a Boardwalk view room once we get there since they are the same amount of points? Is there a specific building that is better than others, or closer to the bus stop?
> Please load me with all the info!



*disneymomof2boyz*  If you are able to open the map I posted, the "preferred view/water & garden view rooms are those on the left side of the villas, as you look at the aerial view...see how the villas are sort of shaped like a "number three" shape from above...the sections facing the left, or the canal are water/garden view, along with a few rooms facing the "Village Green" which is the courtyard area to the right of the villas...these are not directly facing the Boardwalk, but are about where the pink "walking path" line crosses the green villa outline.

Boy, that sure sounds clear as mud!   I have another map with the 3 Room View Classifications color coded (it is really slick!)...but I can't figure out how to post or attach a link to it 'cause, well, I'm technically challenged...perhaps another Diser will help us out...


----------



## disneymomof2boyz

Thank you PK Wallaby!!
Believe it or not, I actually understood what you explained!!
Another question:
Personal opinion, which restaurant is better: Spoodles or Big River Grill and Brewery?
Thanks again!


----------



## jekjones1558

Granny posted this great graphic:




The Village Green rooms are those represented by the little piece of red stripe between the blue and green and stripes.


----------



## penguins1

All,

I am actively seeking a BW resale contract... going to start small (75 pts or so).  I found this thread yesterday:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2148733

It got me very scared!  BW is not represented well at all there. 

All of you BWV lovers please get on that thread and show your support!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

penguins1 said:


> All,
> 
> I am actively seeking a BW resale contract... going to start small (75 pts or so). I found this thread yesterday:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2148733
> 
> It got me very scared! BW is not represented well at all there.
> 
> All of you BWV lovers please get on that thread and show your support!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!


 Ignore that thread!! This is the year of BWV bashing..... go with what YOU like, not other posters. It is a sold out resort that has maintained its value very well, and is always hard to book October - December. That tells you something!


----------



## bobbiwoz

penguins1 said:


> All,
> 
> I am actively seeking a BW resale contract... going to start small (75 pts or so).  I found this thread yesterday:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2148733
> 
> It got me very scared!  BW is not represented well at all there.
> 
> All of you BWV lovers please get on that thread and show your support!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!



I had a great spring break at BW in a 2 bedroom standard view, one that was close to the elevators, on the third floor.  People have talked about noise from ME luggage containers bothering them at this location, and I was apprehensive, but no, we had no bother from anything like that.  It was an easy walk to the boat/bus stop/boardwalk.  Busses to/from parks were very good...absolutely no probems regarding the villa or the resort for me or my 4 DGFs!  The view? Well, I've had much better standard view views, but in the early morning on a few days, I had my coffee and enjoyed sitting outside. As I said, this was March, and it was rather chilly/rainy some of the mornings, so that too kept us off the balcony.

My DGF's voted and picked BWV as the place they most wanted to spend the spring break. We own points there and I booked this at 11 months out, and am glad I did!

Good luck and Pixie dust as you look for a contract to buy!  I look forward to welcoming you home as a BWV neighbor!!!

Bobbi


----------



## annnewjerz

So, Bobbi so graciously bumped this thread for me back in November before we were even close to our 11 months out and I just wanted to give an update.

We are renting points from a fellow DISer and have booked our stay from December 13-18 in a Standard View Studio. I added an additional night after we booked at POP with a AAA discount and it just solidified how great a deal we are getting at BWV. 

1 night at POP with AAA discount = $87 per night!!!
5 nights at BWV without a discount = $95 per night!!!

Really, how can you beat it? For an additional $50 total on our trip, we are getting the entertainment, the TS variety and the proximity to Epcot and DHS. I'm sure we will love POP as well (haven't stayed there yet), but this will be our first trip staying anything other than Value and in case I haven't mentioned it yet....I CAN'T WAIT!!!!! 

Now, I do have a few questions:

1. When you rent points, do you also get the free internet access?? If not, no biggie---just figured it was worth finding out!
2. Free laundry, are we able as renters to take advantage of this (not like I really plan to do laundry on our vacation anyway) 
3. Where can we get our refillable mugs filled up at? I know at the Values you do it at the food court, but without a food court....do we go to the lounge, the bakery, leaping libations??? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks,
Ann


----------



## ferastu

Just had our first stay at BWV (SSR owners) from 4/10-17 in a standard view 1-bedroom.

Overall, we loved it. BWV is a great resort.
- Quick walk to Epcot
- Quick walk to several different snacks
- Entertainment/Dining on boardwalk/beach club area are all great.

A couple of negatives that wouldn't stop me from going back there
- Bus service. Although buses came quickly they were always crowded. More crowded than the SSR buses when we stayed in Xmas '06.
- The kiosk that serves french fries closed earlier than it should have (11pm) on our last night there. All during our walk back from Epcot my wife and son were looking forward to some fries. However, the kiosk was closed @10:25 when we got there. The pizza window and other kiosks were still open though.


----------



## ferastu

annnewjerz said:


> 1. When you rent points, do you also get the free internet access?? If not, no biggie---just figured it was worth finding out!
> 2. Free laundry, are we able as renters to take advantage of this (not like I really plan to do laundry on our vacation anyway)
> 3. Where can we get our refillable mugs filled up at? I know at the Values you do it at the food court, but without a food court....do we go to the lounge, the bakery, leaping libations???
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Ann



1. According to the page that pops up when you connect it is only free for DVC members.
2. We stayed in a 1 bedroom and did our own laundry. I wasn't aware of any free laundry available to those in a studio.
3. There are signs where they sell the mugs that let you know where refills are available. I don't remember all of them but the bakery and leaping libations are included.


----------



## PinkTink63

ferastu said:


> 1. According to the page that pops up when you connect it is only free for DVC members.
> 2. We stayed in a 1 bedroom and did our own laundry. I wasn't aware of any free laundry available to those in a studio.
> 3. There are signs where they sell the mugs that let you know where refills are available. I don't remember all of them but the bakery and leaping libations are included.



If you are staying in the Villas, you are entitled to use the free laundry facilities, even if it is a studio.


----------



## wdwnut

There was a laundry room down the hall to the left of the elevators.  I know there was a sign for it.


----------



## Bethpremier

jekjones1558 said:


> Granny posted this great graphic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Village Green rooms are those represented by the little piece of red stripe between the blue and green and stripes.



I was looking at this map.  My understanding is that all villas are on one side of the resort and the regular inns are on the other side.  We are going to need a 2 bedroom here and want a great view.  What should we ask for?


----------



## LSchrow

Bethpremier said:


> I was looking at this map.  My understanding is that all villas are on one side of the resort and the regular inns are on the other side.  We are going to need a 2 bedroom here and want a great view.  What should we ask for?



the highlighted areas are the Boardwalk Villas (DVC). the Boardwalk Inn is the building mirrored to the right (not DVC).
"great view" would normally be Boardwalk view. BW view is a catagory, not a request, so you would know upon booking if you have it (unless you waitlist, of course). we've booked BW view 11 months in advance (to the day) & still have had to waitlist a few days during busy times, so expect to waitlist if you are within 7 months.

many of the pool/garden views are nice (as well as some standard ~ the green marked "corner" rooms are wonderful!). some have views of the quiet pool, luna park, swan/dolphin, & the waterway to DHS.

hth


----------



## heaven2dc

Bethpremier said:


> I was looking at this map.  My understanding is that all villas are on one side of the resort and the regular inns are on the other side.  We are going to need a 2 bedroom here and want a great view.  What should we ask for?




First of all, when will you be going?  And will you be using points (either by renting from a DVC owner or using yours if you are one)?  

If you are using points or paying full rack rate (or even with a discount), I would recommend asking for a Boardwalk view.  They are hard to get under 11 months (meaning you have to book 11 months in advance to snag one of these or at least the 7 month window).  You simply cannot beat the Boardwalk view but be sure to ask for an upper floor and close to the elevator.  They put me in room 2001 back in December and it was close to Jellyrolls and was noisy until after 2 a.m. (at least for me even tho I had the tv on low, I could hear the music til 1 a.m. and then a bunch of girls outside til after 2 a.m.).  The walk to the elevator was too long since I was wearing a foot brace.  They moved me the next morning to room 3041 (these were both 1-bedrooms) and I had a great view plus so much closer to the elevator.  Someday I'd like to stay on the 5th floor!

If you can't get a boardwalk view, then definitely ask for a preferred water/garden view.  The preferred water view will have you overlooking one of the pools and the canal.  In January 2008 we asked for preferred water/garden view and they put us on the 3rd floor above Wyland Galleries and could still see Crescent Lake and Illuminations above the Boardwalk Inn side.  If you stay on the villas side overlooking the boardwalk, you can see both Wishes & Illuminations each night.  I can't give any info on the Boardwalk Inn side as I haven't stayed on that side but I know the rooms are updated and are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Bethpremier

Lschrow-I see it all now.  I dont know where my brain was when I was looking at the map.  We are planning on renting points and the individual suggested letting her book us in a 2 bedroom at her home resort and then she would put us on a waitlist for a 2 bedroom for Boardwalk.  This should give us close to a year to get what we want. Yes?

Heaven2dc-We are renting points from a most wonderful person.  We would really love  a view of Epcot.  Ive seen some people who had a view of the Eiffel tower and watched the fireworks break the sky over this structure at night.  I would love to have this kind of view but I dont even know if something like that is feasible for a 2 bedroom.  To make us happy, I just want a gorgeous view of something at least besides a tree or a quiet pool.  I would settle for the type of room you described for January 2008.  

Could either of you tell me what area of the map above (line color either blue, red, or green) would be the best choice for me?


----------



## heaven2dc

Bethpremier said:


> Lschrow-I see it all now.  I dont know where my brain was when I was looking at the map.  We are planning on renting points and the individual suggested letting her book us in a 2 bedroom at her home resort and then she would put us on a waitlist for a 2 bedroom for Boardwalk.  This should give us close to a year to get what we want. Yes?
> 
> Heaven2dc-We are renting points from a most wonderful person.  We would really love  a view of Epcot.  Ive seen some people who had a view of the Eiffel tower and watched the fireworks break the sky over this structure at night.  I would love to have this kind of view but I dont even know if something like that is feasible for a 2 bedroom.  To make us happy, I just want a gorgeous view of something at least besides a tree or a quiet pool.  I would settle for the type of room you described for January 2008.
> 
> Could either of you tell me what area of the map above (line color either blue, red, or green) would be the best choice for me?



In answer to your question above, the best choice is the blue area (when you tell the person you are renting points from, don't say "blue area" - request Boardwalk View.  You haven't said when it is exactly you are going and in order for the DVC person you are renting from to get Boardwalk View, you have to make that reservation 11 months in advance.  For instance, if you were not going until January 29, 2010.  If you are going sooner thant that, then you will have to be put on a wait list for that view.  You can get a 2 bedroom in any of the blue, red or green areas so I would put in my request right away for the "blue area" which is boardwalk view.  If that isn't available, then ask for preferred water/garden view. Hope this is of help to you!  I would definitely ask the person you are renting from more about this. 

Here's a pic of the Boardwalk view you would get from a 2 bedroom (this is courtesy of one of our fellow Diser's (DISfamily):  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbiiTfyX5lE
Plus one of the fireworks from the 2-bedroom Boardwalk View (we watched both Wishes & Illuminations each night from our 1-bedroom in December and it was awesome!):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3qcuCiYqiQ&feature=related

(DISfamily - hope you don't mind me sharing your video!!)


----------



## LSchrow

beth~ when are you going?
since the person you are renting from doesn't own at BWVs, they will need to wait until 7 months prior to try for a BW view (BWV owners can book at 11 months). what is their "home" resort? (b/c you might prefer booking BWVs preferred view ~ which is the easiest to get ~ and waitlisting for just the BW view). 
fair warning: depending upon when you're going, BW view can be sometimes be very difficult to get, even exactly at the 7 month mark (during F&WF, holidays). however, it is worth every moment of trying, absolutely no other view in WDW can compare IMHO


----------



## Bethpremier

We are planning on going June 6-10, 2010.  Im open to as many suggestions you guys can give me for what to do.  The home resort of the person I am renting from is SSR.  Thanks again so much!

PS. heaven2dc I owe you one for those vids.
     lSchrow I want to do everything I can to get the BW view


----------



## disneymomof2boyz

We just returned from a GREAT stay at BWV! I was a little scared after some of the reviews that I read here on the DIS, but I loved BWV so much that we're actually thinking of buying resale. 

We stayed in room 2052, which was a studio and very conveniently located right off the lobby floor, and it wasn't too far down the hallway. The room was impecable, and smelled clean as soon as we walked in. The carpet was even semi-damp as I think that they had just shampooed the carpet prior to us arriving. We checked in around 12 pm, and our room wasn't ready right away, but it was ready around 2pm. The pictures do not do the room justice, I was expecting much worse, but it wasn't bad at all. It isn't my personal taste in decor, but it's a vacation...I'm not re-decorating my house. 

The only complaint that I have is the bus service. It was WAY off this past week. I have stayed at values and moderates, and I can honestly say that this was the worst bus service of all the resorts that I have previously stayed at. The fact that it stops at the Swan and Dolphin doesn't help either. One day we left the room at 3:55pm to Magic Kingdom, and pulled into Magic Kingdom at 4:50pm. One hour is too much of a wait for me. The boat ride and walk to Epcot and DHS was great and I love the nightly atmosphere of the Boardwalk. 

BWV's were great, and hopefully we will be returning shortly!


----------



## hygienejean

We just came back from another wonderful trip to the BWV's.  We were UPGRADED from a standard view 1 bed to a pool view 1 bed!   How great was that?  We were in 5090 and it was a clean, well taken care of room.  As always we had top notch service.  The grounds were beautiful and the kids adored to pool.  Can't wait to go back next year!    We LOVE the BWV!!!!


----------



## tink4ever

I love this thread!! We are booked for a 2BD pool/garden view room  from July 30- August 8th and I requested to be close to the elevator but could someone tell me of a great 2 bd they have stayed in??  We have never stayed at BWV yet and would love to get some tips on a great room.  Thanks


----------



## hygienejean

tink4ever said:


> I love this thread!! We are booked for a 2BD pool/garden view room  from July 30- August 8th and I requested to be close to the elevator but could someone tell me of a great 2 bd they have stayed in??  We have never stayed at BWV yet and would love to get some tips on a great room.  Thanks



I would also suggest that you request a room on the top (5th) floor.  You will have an AWESOME view and be further away from the pesky noise from the BW.  If you are on the 2nd floor, you will hear it.  (Just my experience)  

I don't have a specific room per se but near the elevators and 5th floor would be my requests.  Have a fabulous time!


----------



## MKCP84

Love these boards.  Have been a lurker for many years and decided to "chime in".  We had a great time at BWV the end of March with our last prior stay in June of 2008.  We got the exact same room #4123 both times.  What are the chances of that happening?  Not a bad room except for the 260 steps to the elevator.


----------



## Melani

5 MORE DAYS !!!

I forgot, what type of coffee filters do I bring for a studio?


----------



## DebbieB

Bethpremier said:


> We are planning on going June 6-10, 2010.  Im open to as many suggestions you guys can give me for what to do.  The home resort of the person I am renting from is SSR.  Thanks again so much!
> 
> PS. heaven2dc I owe you one for those vids.
> lSchrow I want to do everything I can to get the BW view



You have to specifically book the boardwalk view.   Since the member owns at SSR, they can't book until the 7 month mark which may make it difficult   You can ask them to waitlist it if not available when booking.


----------



## jekjones1558

Melani said:


> 5 MORE DAYS !!!
> 
> I forgot, what type of coffee filters do I bring for a studio?


Basket type, 10 - 12 cup size.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Melani

We loved it!

I just added an extra day to our Christmas trip just so we could spend an evening on the boardwalk hanging out.

And I didn't think the hallways were too long.  We were in 2113.


----------



## Nicoal13

Any reports from recent visitors to the BWV? We're staying there for the first time in September, hoping for a renovated 1 bed standard view. I'd love to get one of those really big rooms on the corner.


----------



## supersuperwendy

We are HUGE BWV fans! We've stayed there twice once in a studio and once in a 2 bedroom.  We have a trip planned for next may with friends to AKV.  I'm debating on trying to switch to BWV instead!  I LOVE the boardwalk area and I think it may be a nice atmosphere for first time visiters!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Bethpremier said:


> I was looking at this map.  My understanding is that all villas are on one side of the resort and the regular inns are on the other side.  We are going to need a 2 bedroom here and want a great view.  What should we ask for?




We've stayed with a Pool View and a BW view.  I found them both to be nice.  I did like sitting on my balcony early in the morning and watch the workers prep the boardwalk for the day!


----------



## mickeymyfavorite

Id love more about BWV, we will be staying there for the first time 9/1-9/6 and I booked a Studio Pool/Garden view.


----------



## bobbiwoz

mickeymyfavorite said:


> Id love more about BWV, we will be staying there for the first time 9/1-9/6 and I booked a Studio Pool/Garden view.



My favorite garden view is on the Village green.  There are dedicated studios in that area, and it's close to the elevators, and you see a bit of the lagoon.
Have a great time!

Bobbi


----------



## BWV Dreamin

bobbiwoz said:


> My favorite garden view is on the Village green. There are dedicated studios in that area, and it's close to the elevators, and you see a bit of the lagoon.
> Have a great time!
> 
> Bobbi


 Hi Ms. Bobbi....is requesting a "dedicated" studio possible? Is the Village Green area the only area that has "dedicated" studios? I am going to be booking a standard studio for Nov. 2010.....was wondering if there were any "dedicated" on the standard side?


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWV Dreamin said:


> Hi Ms. Bobbi....is requesting a "dedicated" studio possible? Is the Village Green area the only area that has "dedicated" studios? I am going to be booking a standard studio for Nov. 2010.....was wondering if there were any "dedicated" on the standard side?



I don't know if you can request dedicated, but there are dedicated on the "standard" side.  We had 4 studios requested with our 2 bedroom for a GG and 3 of the 4 studios were dedicated, and they were near the standard 2bedroom.  We have had dedicated studios about 50% of the time at BWV, and that has not been noted on the reservation.

Bobbi


----------



## toniosmom

Thinking about an December 4-11, 2010 trip to BWV.  I am not a BWV owner, so in your experience, what's the chance of getting a 2BR BW View at 7 months at that time of year?  I, of course, can book my AKV home and then waitlist BWV if necessary.  Just curious.


----------



## Boardwalker

Please, I am confused by the term "dedicated" in this situtation.  
I have only heard it applied a 2BR that can not be broken into a 1BR and a studio. 
What is a dedicated studio?  Is it one without a connecting door?  Is the benefit a security issue or are there any other differences, like size or layout?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Boardwalker said:


> Please, I am confused by the term "dedicated" in this situtation.
> I have only heard it applied a 2BR that can not be broken into a 1BR and a studio.
> What is a dedicated studio?  Is it one without a connecting door?  Is the benefit a security issue or are there any other differences, like size or layout?



BWV has dedicated studios and 1 bedrooms only.  Yes, they do not connect to another villa and thus can only be studios or 1 bedrooms.  Some 1 bedrooms have very different and wonderful layouts.  If you do a search, maybe someone willl find the pictures.  Many dedicated studios have a "deacon" bench.  Something to hold packages, or in some cases it could be a bed for a small child.  At one time, people could book a "studio" plus I understand, but that's no longer the case.  I've had one of these with the bench around 5 times out of maybe 12 "studio only" stays.

Bobbi


----------



## jekjones1558

toniosmom said:


> Thinking about an December 4-11, 2010 trip to BWV.  I am not a BWV owner, so in your experience, what's the chance of getting a 2BR BW View at 7 months at that time of year?  I, of course, can book my AKV home and then waitlist BWV if necessary.  Just curious.



Sorry to say that it will probably be very tough to get a BW view 2 bedroom because that is a VERY popular time for DVCers.  BW view rooms are often hard to get at 7 months and early December is particularly difficult.  Nevertheless, you have nothing to lose by booking AKV and waitlisting.  If you call at 9:00 exactly 7 months out you may get at least some of the days.  Good luck!


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

I'm so happy we are staying in a 1bd @BWV from 12/14 to 12/18.  I can't wait this will be our first stay.  I love reading all the post and I know we will have a good time.


----------



## DebbieB

toniosmom said:


> Thinking about an December 4-11, 2010 trip to BWV.  I am not a BWV owner, so in your experience, what's the chance of getting a 2BR BW View at 7 months at that time of year?  I, of course, can book my AKV home and then waitlist BWV if necessary.  Just curious.



You have little chance of getting a boardwalk or standard view for those dates, that is one of the most popular weeks of the year for BWV (I have it booked this year).  Possibly pool/garden might be available.


----------



## MissMet

I'll be staying in a 2-bedroom bw view in just a little over a month & I am sooooooo worried I'm gonna be moved due to the rehab!! 

I just read a report of someone in a 2-bed bw view being moved. This will be my first time with a bw view, so I'm really excited!

Anyone else been moved because of the rehab???


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MissMet said:


> I'll be staying in a 2-bedroom bw view in just a little over a month & I am sooooooo worried I'm gonna be moved due to the rehab!!
> 
> I just read a report of someone in a 2-bed bw view being moved. This will be my first time with a bw view, so I'm really excited!
> 
> Anyone else been moved because of the rehab???


 You would have been notified by now. Others that were to be moved were notified back in the spring.


----------



## sixcats

We booked a 2 bedroom boardwalk view exactly 11 months out.  Checked in online for a stay from 7/20-26.  We were bumped from our view at the front desk, they only mentioned it after we had the keys and were about to walk away.  No notification at all.  My husband met another group that were also moved to a pool/garden view without being told.


----------



## cberhorst

DebbieB said:


> You have little chance of getting a boardwalk or standard view for those dates, that is one of the most popular weeks of the year for BWV (I have it booked this year).  Possibly pool/garden might be available.



Is there a particular reason it is especially busy that week, or is it busy all of December because of Christmas?  Just wondering if there is something going on that week that I might want to avoid???!!???


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

cberhorst said:


> Is there a particular reason it is especially busy that week, or is it busy all of December because of Christmas?  Just wondering if there is something going on that week that I might want to avoid???!!???



Early December is just a popular time for DVC members.

1. The annual "condo" meeting or whatever its called is usually that week.
2. The weather is almost always nice.
3.  The point charts are very favorable.
4. The Christmas decorations are already up.
5. Overall park attendance is down. 

You may have much better luck the NEXT week. From what I understand, its EARLY December that gets the DVC push.

Good Luck! The Boardwalk View is spectacular!


----------



## DebbieB

cberhorst said:


> Is there a particular reason it is especially busy that week, or is it busy all of December because of Christmas?  Just wondering if there is something going on that week that I might want to avoid???!!???



It's just a popular time with the Christmas shows & decorations.  I like that week because I still have time after I get home to get ready for Christmas.   Plus it's before the big crowds hit.   Awesome time to go - I went around that time from 1998 to 2004, then 2007.   I alternate now with Food & Wine.


----------



## soozaay

just joinin'! goin' back to wdw in october 2010 and are going to try and get a grand villa.  can't get enough of reading all about bwv!


----------



## MOM POPPINS

I was able to get a standard view for our spring break trip March 14-19.  I called this am.. computers where down was told to call back in an hour.   

I called back and the standard and boardwalk view were both were available.  I booked the standard to save the 30 points but I am so tempted to call back and change to the boardwalk view.  We love staying at the Boardwalk!


----------



## soozaay

has anyone stayed in a grand villa? i'd love to see photos from the interior of one...we're going to try and get a ressie for one in october 2010.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Here is a link to a video of the grand villa. 



You might have to register to view it.  

oh it looks like disboards has blocked the link... well go to 

http://www.eyes on ears.com/forum/disvid_show.php?do=tube&tubeid=16&t=97#watch 

but remove the spaces... 

the site is www. eyes on ears . com and you go to the video library and go to Disney resorts and you will see the link.


----------



## soozaay

MOM POPPINS said:


> Here is a link to a video of the grand villa.
> 
> 
> 
> You might have to register to view it.
> 
> oh it looks like disboards has blocked the link... well go to
> 
> http://www.eyes on ears.com/forum/disvid_show.php?do=tube&tubeid=16&t=97#watch
> 
> but remove the spaces...
> 
> the site is www. eyes on ears . com and you go to the video library and go to Disney resorts and you will see the link.


 

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iggipolka

twinklebug said:


> I think it might be best if someone PMs the answer to you... there have been complaints about non-dvc folk using the DVC laundry rooms for the 'free machines' after they read about them on these and other similar boards.



What? The washing machines are free? I thought that they were coin operated?


----------



## jekjones1558

Iggipolka said:


> What? The washing machines are free? I thought that they were coin operated?


The old BWV machines had coin slots but you didn't have to put any coins in them.  The new ones are HE units with no slots to worry about.  They do require HE detergent and when I was last there (January) the soap dispenser only had regular detergent.  Hopefully someone who has been there more recently will post about whether the dispensers have been updated.


----------



## Iggipolka

Woohoo! I just booked a stay in a BWV Studio for August 29 - September 5th for me and my 3 month old. I've never stayed at BWV and we are really looking forward to it!
Does the Studio come with a Pack-n-Play?


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

Iggipolka said:


> Woohoo! I just booked a stay in a BWV Studio for August 29 - September 5th for me and my 3 month old. I've never stayed at BWV and we are really looking forward to it!
> Does the Studio come with a Pack-n-Play?



YES!!!

All DVC units are supposed to have a "pack-n-play."

IF its not there...call the front desk!


----------



## annnewjerz

Bumping this up.


----------



## MamaCrush

DH and I leave tomorrow for our first BWV stay!    

Although I've been to Disney many times, I've not ever been "rained in".  But looking at the weather forecast, this may be the case.  Is there anything in particular at BWV that you would recommend for us in case we get more rain than sun???

Thanks!


----------



## JennisDisneyMom

MamaCrush said:


> DH and I leave tomorrow for our first BWV stay!
> 
> Although I've been to Disney many times, I've not ever been "rained in".  But looking at the weather forecast, this may be the case.  Is there anything in particular at BWV that you would recommend for us in case we get more rain than sun???
> 
> Thanks!




Make sure to get a room right above the brewery...then take the sheets off of the bed and shimmy down the balcony and have a few beers!!


----------



## heaven2dc

MamaCrush said:


> DH and I leave tomorrow for our first BWV stay!
> 
> Although I've been to Disney many times, I've not ever been "rained in".  But looking at the weather forecast, this may be the case.  Is there anything in particular at BWV that you would recommend for us in case we get more rain than sun???
> 
> Thanks!



I'm so jealous!!  I LOVE the BWV resort - you will fall in love for sure!  Now as far as entertainment if you get rained out, I love sitting on the balcony (as long as it's covered ) and people watching but guess that's really only good if you have a boardwalk view.  Do you know what view you have?  

Altho I like JennisDisneyMom's idea   You can always go to ESPN if you're a sports enthusiest or Jellyrolls is always fun in the evening.  Otherwise I say be sure to take a couple ponchos and head over to Epcot and windowshop or sit in a covered area sipping a nice drink and people watch (can you tell I like to be lazy and people watch? )

In any event, HAVE FUN!!!!  Hope you are planning on taking lots of pics as I can't wait to see how the rooms look now that most have been renovated.


----------



## MamaCrush

heaven2dc said:


> I'm so jealous!!  I LOVE the BWV resort - you will fall in love for sure!  Now as far as entertainment if you get rained out, I love sitting on the balcony (as long as it's covered ) and people watching but guess that's really only good if you have a boardwalk view.  Do you know what view you have?
> 
> Altho I like JennisDisneyMom's idea   You can always go to ESPN if you're a sports enthusiest or Jellyrolls is always fun in the evening.  Otherwise I say be sure to take a couple ponchos and head over to Epcot and windowshop or sit in a covered area sipping a nice drink and people watch (can you tell I like to be lazy and people watch? )
> 
> In any event, HAVE FUN!!!!  Hope you are planning on taking lots of pics as I can't wait to see how the rooms look now that most have been renovated.




Thanks so much!  And JDM-- I'm way ahead of you on that brewery thing!  Great idea about hanging out at World Showcase.  We tend to short-change that since it's not as exciting to our kids as Test Track!  Our view is a garden/pool view and I've requested a room close to transportation.  So we'll see.  I can't wait!!


----------



## MamaCrush

In less than 12 hours DH and I will be hitting the road for our first ever adult only trip to The World!  We're staying at BWV for the first time and can't wait.  

Could someone tell me how long of a walk it is to Epcot from BWVs?  And is the path/route clearly marked??  Thanks!


----------



## jekjones1558

MamaCrush said:


> In less than 12 hours DH and I will be hitting the road for our first ever adult only trip to The World!  We're staying at BWV for the first time and can't wait.
> 
> Could someone tell me how long of a walk it is to Epcot from BWVs?  And is the path/route clearly marked??  Thanks!


 7 minute walk.  Just follow the BW past ESPN, over the bridge and to the right.  You won't miss it!  Have a great time!


----------



## JennisDisneyMom

MamaCrush said:


> In less than 12 hours DH and I will be hitting the road for our first ever adult only trip to The World!  We're staying at BWV for the first time and can't wait.
> 
> Could someone tell me how long of a walk it is to Epcot from BWVs?  And is the path/route clearly marked??  Thanks!



The boat ride to Disney Stuidos or EPCOT is a great perk to staying that the Boardwalk...the ride is always very relaxing.  But, walking to either park has always been faster than the boat ride for us.


----------



## mickeymyfavorite

We just got back from a wonderful stay at BWV! I love this place we plan on going back to the world soon and looking to be able to stay there again.  

For all that raved about the BWV you were all right!!


----------



## Mila78

...


----------



## Luckymommyx2

I'm so excited.  I just got off the phone with MS!!  I booked a 2bd and a studio for the end of January!!  This is the first time I've ever traveled with the in-laws and it's their first time to WDW.  Now the fun starts...planning!!


----------



## heaven2dc

Mila78 said:


> I just booked a BWV Standard Studio for May 2010. I'm sooo excited to finally stay there. I didn't think it would be my cup of tea until I stayed at the BCV last year (during the only week in a 5 month period where it absolutely downpoured for the 7 straight days we were there) and realized that there was alot more action at the Boardwalk and it was nice to see the live performers there at night.
> 
> I can't wait!!!



You will love the BWV!  Here's some pixie dust that maybe they will upgrade you to a preferred room (altho any room at BWV is great!) 



Luckymommyx2 said:


> I'm so excited.  I just got off the phone with MS!!  I booked a 2bd and a studio for the end of January!!  This is the first time I've ever traveled with the in-laws and it's their first time to WDW.  Now the fun starts...planning!!



This should be a fun trip with the in-laws (and possibly interesting as well )!  Hope you have a great time!  Have you ever stayed at BWV before?  And did you book standard or preferred rooms?  or even better yet, boardwalk views?  We stayed in a boardwalk view this past December and loved it!  Watching Illuminations and Wishes from your balcony at night was awesome - we are also renting points again from a DVC owner for Nov 28-Dec 4, 2010 for a 2 bedroom & 2 studios so am anxious to hear how you liked your rooms.


----------



## Luckymommyx2

Yes, we stayed at the BWV's for our first DVC stay several years ago.  We have a preferred water view booked because it was the only thing left.  Some day I would like to try a BW view, especially seeing so many webcam streams from there!  
I'm cautiously optimistic about taking the in-laws.  We've never traveled with friends or family before and they've been bugging to go with us for some time.  (They live in FL but they didn't want to go by themselves!)   We booked BWV's so we could walk, take the boats to EPCOT and HS and we're still close enough that if they need to take a break they can head back to the room.  This is a one time only trip taking them, not the start of shared vacations, so I'm making the best of it--hey we're going back to WDW!  
Now I'm just hoping for good weather here in the northeast so we have no delays and smooth flights.  
I'll give you a report when we get back!


----------



## jrl153

Booked a 1br BV in March, first time at BWV.  Can't wait!


----------



## korzmom

we have a 2 bedroom in may at bwv..i cant wait,that time of year is so beautiful there.and the flower and garden show is my favorite.


----------



## heaven2dc

I just wanted to tell everyone that I was reading a Diser's live TR this morning and she posted pics of the scaffolding on the rooms overlooking the Boardwalk   She did post some pics of the updated rooms and they are awesome!  Flat screen tv's, no more amoires (sp) and I think the sofas look new (this was in a one bedroom villa w/preferred view overlooking the canal).  I love the new color scheme and lamp in the living room is so cute - can't wait until 2010!!  (here's a link to her thread if interested http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2295437&page=2 - hope you don't mind MissMet!)


----------



## heaven2dc

I can't be the only BWV (and Clown Pool) fan left, am I?!!  I'm bumping this in hopes of some more new pics (we got our boardwalk view rooms reserved yesterday and am sooo excited).


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

We love everything about the Boardwalk!

We own there and have stayed there on all three trips since joining.

We are going with friends (January) and family (July), and decided to stay elsewhere for these trip. Animal Kingdom and Beach Club Villas respectively.

It will be interesting to see how different resorts stack up to the Boardwalk.

Dh is already itching to stay in a renovated room!


----------



## Disney Princess

We check in on Sunday for the first time together!  My husband has never stayed on property and he is sooooooooo excited!  We can't wait!!


----------



## Melani

Well you may not see much of the renovations in this photo except for the curtains, you can see the fireworks from bed in SV studio #4097.


----------



## DebbieB

1 bedroom, room 4041:






Sorry it's blurry, I got a new camera from QVC that turned out to be crap.


----------



## cdhheidi

No pics here, but I just booked our stay in a one bedroom standard (12 glorious nights!) next November/December. It will be our first stay since becoming DVC members, and I am having a BALL already planning for our stay! We fell in love with BWV when we stayed there after a disasterous several days at AKL a few years ago. And now we are going HOME!   (am I happy? LOL!)

Boys will be 13 and 16, and the youngest will have his service dog with us for the first time as well.


----------



## BWVNUT

We leave tomorrow!  Can't wait to get home!!


----------



## momof2cutegirls

Booked this week by renting points...

You all have got me (and my husband who isn't the biggest WDW fan) so excited about this trip!  Can't wait to learn more abou BWV through this thread!


----------



## heaven2dc

BWVNUT said:


> We leave tomorrow!  Can't wait to get home!!



How exciting - you will actualy be at BWV today!  Hope you send some pics our way of the new renovations!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Have great BWV vacations all of you lucky people! 

Bobbi


----------



## tay72699

We are also BWV fans. Just returned from a last minute Christmas at the Boardwalk trip (that was our 3rd stay at BWV) and have our May 2010 booked in a studio preferred view. There is just so much to do there...my DD(10) has passed up a day at the parks just to hang out there!


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

heaven2dc said:


> How exciting - you will actualy be at BWV today!  Hope you send some pics our way of the new renovations!



We leave tomorrow, which is actually the day after the day that the previous poster said he was leaving tomorrow, because well its today instead of yesterday isn't it. So our tomorrow is actually tomorrow, but his tomorrow is actually today.

Anway, wish us luck on our 1st non-WDW DVC Trip away from our beloved Boardwalk Villas.


----------



## Melani

tay72699 said:


> We are also BWV fans. Just returned from a last minute Christmas at the Boardwalk trip (that was our 3rd stay at BWV) and have our May 2010 booked in a studio preferred view. There is just so much to do there...my DD(10) has passed up a day at the parks just to hang out there!



We're going back in May too.

One thing I did not expect to use was the Community Hall, but we spent 2 evenings hanging out there. The kids really liked playing games ^ coloring.  It was a good break from the crowds at the parks.

The only regret I have is that I did not discover the *Cheesecake Brownie* at the Bakery until our last night there.


----------



## annnewjerz

Had to go all the way back and use the Search function to find this thread!! 

We stayed at the BWV on rented points for our first time in December and LOVED it. I'm planning another trip there for November of this year as long as I can get a studio at the 7 month mark. Wish me luck!

Here are some photos I took during our trip.


----------



## n_buchan

Wow great pictures.   We're booked for 26th December to 4th Jan - and can't wait.   We are waitlisted for a Studion for the 28th -31st January (we have booked a 1BR incase we don't get the waitlist).   Does anyone know the chances of us getting out waitlist for this time?

Thanks


----------



## mamaprincess

I actually prefer Boardwalks Christmas decor to WL's. It's just so pretty.  What a gorgeous resort and the location is great!  Hoping to convince DH to try it one day during Christmas.  I was able to book it last Christmas for a few days, but DH wasn't really interested.  Perhaps now that it's being rennovated, he'll come around and try a split stay.


----------



## heaven2dc

bump


----------



## ercrbc

Can I join this thread now?  DH and I just passed ROFR on a BWV contract.  We are thrilled!  I love the pics and info on this thread, I am so excited BWV is our new "home"


----------



## disneychic

Ooohhh how I miss the Boardwalk Villas (and I was just there in February!)


----------



## GopherHockey

Welcome Home!!!


----------



## KarenDVC4

I have been reading these boards for months and actually just officially joined so I am new at this.  I have gone on many vacations to Wildnerss Lodge Villas and never wanted to stay anywere else.  My DH always wanted to stay at an Epcot resort but I refused.  We bought into WLV last year and stayed at the BC just to try another resort.  We walked over to BWV and I LOVED IT.  IT was so nice to  walk to Epcot.  We bought a small 60 point resale at BWV last fall and are going to stay there for the first time this October for Food and Wine..another new experience for us as we have never gone for this.  I am so excited!  This is a Mom and Dad trip only..feeling a little guilty leaving the kids at home.   They will come on the big Christmas trip.   Can't wait!


----------



## zumbergc

We have a standard 1 bedroom ressie in april.  Where is a good location to request for a standard view room.

Can someone post that pic that shows where the standard, prefer, and water view room sections are of the bwv.  

TIA


----------



## javamom

It must be my week for unearthing threads.

But I love 'Ol Pennywise the creepy clown ;-)  See you in 4 months!


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Yeah!  We will be there from May 16-21st!  I can't wait!  All the kiddos and  DD's 20 boyfriend and the Inlaws!


----------



## bobbiwoz

It will be our DGC's first encounter with BWV...1 night June 26th, before our VB trip.  Until this time, I was rather concerned about the studio having it's own door, I think they're (and we're) ready for it.  They're excited about the slide.

Bobbi


----------



## PinkTink63

javamom said:


> But I love 'Ol Pennywise the creepy clown ;-)  See you in 4 months!



LOL!I do too!  I'll be there in 3 months!  And I couldn't help but notice that I'm also Steph!


----------



## Ms. WDW

_How on earth did I miss *THIS* thread???  *I LOVE BWV*.  We actually bought sight un-seen here back in 1998!  

Already have a 1 BR unit waiting for me when I take my yearly *"Mommy Only"* trip in October!!  Can't wait...._


----------



## KarenB

We just got back from our first stay at BWV....loved the location. We were in a studio/boardwalk view. I have to think we got the best room of all villas  . The walk down the hallway was worth it!

Karen


----------



## Disney Princess

We are going back "home" in about a month!  We are taking my parents with us, and everyone is excited to be back!


----------



## heaven2dc

KarenB said:


> We just got back from our first stay at BWV....loved the location. We were in a studio/boardwalk view. I have to think we got the best room of all villas  . The walk down the hallway was worth it!
> 
> Karen



Do you have any pics you can share of the studio?  We are going after Thanksgiving this year and have a 2-bedroom villa reserved (we originally also had 2 studios but due to car problems, had to cancel those 2 rooms - for now, anyway.)  We've stayed in Room 3041 (1-bedroom) w/boardwalk view and it was awesome.  Room 2001 was definitely too far from the elevator since I was wearing a foot brace but the stairway was right next to the room (got a little noisy the first night from JellyRolls and mostly the girls hanging outside screaming and laughing which is how we ended up moving to Room 3041).  I agree - the walk down the hallway is worth the boardwalk view.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Can you have a boardwalk view and still be near an elevator?  We requested to be near an elevator, so I'm curious.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Camping Griswalds said:


> Can you have a boardwalk view and still be near an elevator?  We requested to be near an elevator, so I'm curious.



Nearest the elevator in the BW direction are villas that face the Village Green.  Most if not all of these are "pool/garden" view.  However, it's not far after those that the BW facing villas are, so you could have a relatively short walk to your villa.

Bobbi


----------



## jeniamt

Can anyone point me in the direction of a thread or website that would have a bunch of pictures of BWVs?  I would especially like to see pics of the 2 bdrooms and grand villas. We are going to purchase resale and think we've narrowed it down to BWVs but have never actually seen the inside of the villas!


----------



## jekjones1558

Here is a link to multiple photos:

http://allears.net/acc/g_bwv.htm

Studio 5015 pictures and 1 bedroom 5017 pictures together will make a 2 bedroom.


----------



## wilma-bride

We are heading to BWV in just over 3 months.  Really pleased to have got a studio there for 5 nights as it was our stay on rented points back in Feb 07 that spurred us into buying DVC 

Last time we stayed at BWV it was far too cold to use the pool so I'm determined to have a go on the 'scary clown' slide this time


----------



## cj9200

jeniamt said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of a thread or website that would have a bunch of pictures of BWVs?  I would especially like to see pics of the 2 bdrooms and grand villas. We are going to purchase resale and think we've narrowed it down to BWVs but have never actually seen the inside of the villas!



We stayed in a Grand Villa in January.  I did a trip report and the link below shows some pics of the room.  You have to scroll down a bit.  It was an unbelievable room.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35148230&postcount=82


----------



## heaven2dc

cj9200 said:


> We stayed in a Grand Villa in January.  I did a trip report and the link below shows some pics of the room.  You have to scroll down a bit.  It was an unbelievable room.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35148230&postcount=82



Oh my goodness!!  How did I miss your TR and your Grand Villa pics?!!  Now I know what type of rooms are in the yellow area of the building when you are standing out by Thimbles & Threads way up on the upper floors.  Is that right?  I know there are grand villas down towards the boat ramp on the upper floors.  We have a 2-bedroom villa boardwalk reserved for late November and can't wait!


----------



## DebbieB

Camping Griswalds said:


> Can you have a boardwalk view and still be near an elevator?  We requested to be near an elevator, so I'm curious.



Most of the rooms closest to the elevator are grand villas.   There is a 1 bedroom on the corner facing the Village Green that is classified as boardwalk view.   The handicapped rooms are also closer to the elevator.   Most of the lockoffs are far.


----------



## jekjones1558

X051 rooms face Village Green and are classified as 1 bedroom BW view.  2047/2049 is a 2 bedroom HA lock-off (don't know about X047/X049 rooms but suspect that they are not HA lock-offs).  These are closest BW view rooms to the elevators.  Next down the hall are the GVs.  Then come the X041 1 bedrooms.  Then most are 2 bedroom lock-offs with a few dedicated rooms scattered among them.  If "close to elevator" is really important to you, then BW view is probably not a good choice.  A compromise might be to request a lower floor BW view room so you can use stairs rather than rely on trips to the elevator.  While the upper floors may have a slightly better fireworks view of both Illuminations and Wishes, I think that the upper floor view is not really than much better than lower floors (JMHO, but I have stayed in a LOT of BW view rooms).  Of course those who need the elevators for strollers or wheelchairs or ECVs will not be helped by stairs.


----------



## SassyLassy

A little over 4 months until we go to the BWV 1 bedroom suite for our first family trip!!  We have 2 LO's so we are praying for a room on a higher floor (requested and crossing our fingers we get it) and hopefully away from the elevators.  Im just nervous that loud noise at night might wake the kids!!  That would NOT be good


----------



## Judique

jekjones1558 said:


> X051 rooms face Village Green and are classified as 1 bedroom BW view.  2047/2049 is a 2 bedroom HA lock-off (don't know about X047/X049 rooms but suspect that they are not HA lock-offs).  These are closest BW view rooms to the elevators.  Next down the hall are the GVs.  Then come the X041 1 bedrooms.  Then most are 2 bedroom lock-offs with a few dedicated rooms scattered among them.  If "close to elevator" is really important to you, then BW view is probably not a good choice.  A compromise might be to request a lower floor BW view room so you can use stairs rather than rely on trips to the elevator.  While the upper floors may have a slightly better fireworks view of both Illuminations and Wishes, I think that the upper floor view is not really than much better than lower floors (JMHO, but I have stayed in a LOT of BW view rooms).  Of course those who need the elevators for strollers or wheelchairs or ECVs will not be helped by stairs.



We stayed in 2051 in January and it is a one bedroom with 2 balconies. The living room balcony is tiny with a roof canopy over it - barely room for 2 small chairs. you see down and a bit of the Village Green. The master bedroom balcony is huge and you have a great view! Plus plenty of room for your 20 closest friends to come by for a glass of wine, if you want them traipsing through your bedroom to the balcony .


----------



## momof2cutegirls

Any suggestions as to room requests for a Standard View Studio?


----------



## junglejoy

What are my chances of getting a 2 bedroom - any view - in Dec at the 7 month mark?  Dec 22-31 to be exact...

Is there anywhere in DW where we could get a 2 bedroom at this time?  I just realized we _need_ to go to DW for Christmas but fear we'll have to not stay @ DVC.


----------



## jeniamt

jekjones1558 said:


> Here is a link to multiple photos:
> 
> http://allears.net/acc/g_bwv.htm
> 
> Thanks for your response.  I checked 'em all out!
> 
> Studio 5015 pictures and 1 bedroom 5017 pictures together will make a 2 bedroom.





cj9200 said:


> We stayed in a Grand Villa in January.  I did a trip report and the link below shows some pics of the room.  You have to scroll down a bit.  It was an unbelievable room.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35148230&postcount=82



Wow, thanks for letting me in on your amazing TR.  I read the whole thing and enjoyed every second of it!  I'm now working on your NYE TR from the year before.  Your writings are truly some of the most fun reports I've ever read.  And that GV!  Wow, amazing.  

We are pretty sold on BWV b/c we want to be near Epcot and want the possiblity of renting a GV one day.  I really wish they had dedicated 2brs and I don't love the theming... only b/c I'm from the mid-Atlantic so it seems a little too familiar to me.  We've stayed at BCVs b/f and loved it.  We loved the pool and the location but no GV so I guess its out.  Anyway, thanks for listening to my rant!


----------



## jeniamt

whoops... my message of thanks ended up in the middle of the quote.  Should have previewed!  Oh, well... thanks again!


----------



## cj9200

heaven2dc said:


> Oh my goodness!!  How did I miss your TR and your Grand Villa pics?!!  Now I know what type of rooms are in the yellow area of the building when you are standing out by Thimbles & Threads way up on the upper floors.  Is that right?





jeniamt said:


> Wow, thanks for letting me in on your amazing TR.  I read the whole thing and enjoyed every second of it!  I'm now working on your NYE TR from the year before.  Your writings are truly some of the most fun reports I've ever read.  And that GV!  Wow, amazing.
> 
> We are pretty sold on BWV b/c we want to be near Epcot and want the possiblity of renting a GV one day.  I really wish they had dedicated 2brs and I don't love the theming... only b/c I'm from the mid-Atlantic so it seems a little too familiar to me.  We've stayed at BCVs b/f and loved it.  We loved the pool and the location but no GV so I guess its out.  Anyway, thanks for listening to my rant!



You have the location right.  We signed on at the Boardwalk the first weekend it opened.  Can not see ourself owning at any other place.  Don't get me wrong, the other resorts are great it is just that Boardwalk feels like home.  You can't beat the location.  Beach Club is my favorite summer resort because I hear they have a kind of a cool pool.

Thanks for the kind words on the TR.  The Grand Villa was amazing.  The girls had a great time.  I had lots of vodka.


----------



## jeniamt

cj9200 said:


> You have the location right.  We signed on at the Boardwalk the first weekend it opened.  Can not see ourself owning at any other place.  Don't get me wrong, the other resorts are great it is just that Boardwalk feels like home.  You can't beat the location.  Beach Club is my favorite summer resort because I hear they have a kind of a cool pool.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words on the TR.  The Grand Villa was amazing.  The girls had a great time.  I had lots of vodka.



Vodka=GOOD

Plus, I was telling DH about what you said about Tambu lounge and he said that's on his short list.  I can't count how many times I've been to WDW but we have never even stepped foot on the Poly's grounds.  Unless I went in the early 70's and just can't remember!


----------



## loveswdw

I'm bumping this thread! We'll be checking into a 1BR SV BWV on June 6th, our first stay at BWV.

We toured BWV way back in 1999. Our DVC guide took us up and showed us a GV and my DH says, "Wow...I guess this IS how the other half lives!" We would've loved to have bought right then but just didn't think we had the money. We did buy in March 2003 at BCV and DH has always wanted to stay at BWV. So this trip I decided to make his wish come true. I booked SV to save some points but figured it would still be a great choice. I so hope that BWV lives up to his expectations! We love BCV and OKW so hoping that BWV will rank up there too!


----------



## vacationbug

Hi experts,

Our WL just came thru this afternoon - it wasn't there this morning, I checked! (first time for a WL too! ) And we've landed a Garden/pool view. 

Can anyone tell me if this is generally nice?  We're not fussy, just excited and happy to be able to experience this "new to us" resort.

Also, if you please, do I call MS to "fix" the ME reservations now so that they go to the "correct" resort? 

Looking forward to your advise/responses!


----------



## dizney4us

vacationbug said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Our WL just came thru this afternoon - it wasn't there this morning, I checked! (first time for a WL too! ) And we've landed a Garden/pool view.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is generally nice?  We're not fussy, just excited and happy to be able to experience this "new to us" resort.
> 
> Also, if you please, do I call MS to "fix" the ME reservations now so that they go to the "correct" resort?
> 
> Looking forward to your advise/responses!



We had a pool view in February and we thought it was very nice!  We had a high floor and could see the tower of terror and fireworks at Hollywood Sudios.  I would call disney to make sure they send you the correct ME luggage tags.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Boardwalker

With that view you could be overlooking all of the daytime action in the pool area, or be on a quieter canal view.  How bad could either of those be? They beat where I live everyday by far. 
As much as the Boardwalk View is just right for my night owl self, there are times when a rowdy bunch of revelers will wake me as they get thrown out of JellyRolls. You won't have to deal with that. And you can join in the fun on the Boardwalk at night, or not, as you wish.  
You will have the best of both worlds... fun during the day,  but more private and quiet at night.
I just love the BWV, so I am in no way impartial, but I bet you have a fantastic time. The Boardwalk is unique.  The location is perfect.  The evening entertainment is fun and free, and the rooms are so comfortable.


----------



## vacationbug

*Disney4us* and *Boardwalker* - Thanks much for your input!!!!  

We're really excited and this will be a trip of "firsts" (first time without the kids, first time getting a WL, first time at BWV...)  Wheee! 

A quiet reoom with a nice view will be fine with us, and we can have the nite-life too!  We soooo need a vacation!  29 days!


----------



## korzmom

we just got back on saturday and i am so ready to go back. we had a 2 bedroom standard view and it was newly remodeled,everything was like new. you'll be hooked.have a great time- I'M SO JEALOUS.


----------



## vacationbug

*Korzmom *- I am sure from your post that your recent trip sure beats the Pittsburgh weather today, huh?  

Glad to hear that you had a wonderful time - welcome back (??) 

We're in an "east sub" of the 'burgh....


----------



## TheDISneyFamily

We just got back from a Mother's Day/End of Flower & Garden Festival vacation & we had a wonderful time!  The 1st half of the trip was at BWV & we got one of those *123 standard view dedicated 1-bedroom villas with the wrap around balcony!  LOVED IT! Here are some pictures...


----------



## Weluvdisny

TheDISneyFamily- Love the pictures!!  We're looking forward to our first trip with NO KIDS in January!!!  Are there any studio rooms like this or are they all 1-bedroom?  We have a standard studio room reserved so I was just wondering if there's any chance of getting a room in this area.


----------



## korzmom

we were 2 stories down 2109 and 2111 (2 bedroom) i really like this view and for the diff in points i'm not complaining. to answer welovedisney - yes a standard studio will have the same veiw. 
vacationbug- our weather here sucks today,i want to go back to my happy place already! how far east we're in the irwin area.


----------



## bobbiwoz

TheDISneyFamily , I just love your pictures!!!!Thank you for posting them!


----------



## heaven2dc

TheDISneyFamily said:


> We just got back from a Mother's Day/End of Flower & Garden Festival vacation & we had a wonderful time!  The 1st half of the trip was at BWV & we got one of those *123 standard view dedicated 1-bedroom villas with the wrap around balcony!  LOVED IT! Here are some pictures...



Loved the pics of your room!  If I had to have a standard view w/1-bedroom, I would love to get this room.  We have a 2-bedroom boardwalk view for our trip the end of November and can't wait!  Hope we get as great a view as you did back in December 2006 (I love watching that video!).


----------



## jimmytammy

We just got back from our 1st trip to BWV and loved it!  We were in a 1 bed standard, 2nd floor overlooking water/parking lot.  Great room!  We own at VWL, and it is most definite #1 in our hearts, but BWV has quickly become a _very_ close 2nd.

We are already in planning stages for a Mar. 2011 trip and cant wait!

If anyone is going to BWV soon, could I ask a favor?  DS loved the clock radio in the 1 bed that played Ipods.  We were hoping to get him the exact same one for his Bday but cant find it.  We have looked on Disney sites but cant run across it.  It was one of those deals you could purchase through Disney.  So if you could PM me and leave some info, I would greatly appreciate it!

And if yall dont mind, would love to join your group here.  Though I dont own pts at BWV, I love your resort.  We have stayed at SSR, OKW and BCV as well, but they IMO dont hold a candle to BWV!


----------



## gojoe

Sounds crazy but after having diner at Flying Fish and strolling around for the evening we fell in love. We were staying at Port Orleans French Quarter at the time. When I came home I did some research about DVC, thanks to the boards. 6 months later we became members, Boardwalk is our home. We had never set foot in a room or stopped at a kiosk to hear a spiel. Our intentions were to go to different resorts each time we went. Well that hasn't happened. Maybe someday but for now Boardwalk is our home.


----------



## korzmom

jimmytammy- you can go to DisneyResortCollection.com it sells for $100.00 and its the docking larm clock radio for ipod. they also have space saver ipod alarm clock and its $50.00 .hope this helps.


----------



## vacationbug

Korzmom:  Our son goes to Pitt Greensberg, we live in Edgewood.  Enjoy our weather today - I want to go walking at lunch time!  

24 days until our "couples retreat" at the BWV!  Oh so excited!  Thinking of slipping over to Swan and trying Kimonos for a treat (now on the TIW card our expires at the end of July).  Has any one ever gone and if so, did you agree/disagree with the reviews??


----------



## LoveKermit

I started reading this a while ago, but never subscribed.  So, here I am.

My in-laws bought BWV, we are assoc members, last fall.  DH, DD and I went "home" first in Jan.  The ILs the week after.  Loved it!

We will only stay somewhere different _maybe_ when DD is older and we are not stroller dependent or if DH and I go alone or maybe for a last minute trip and OKW is more available.  I know it will be tough getting DH to stay anywhere else.

The ILs have a res for March 2011, spring break, for all of us.  But I think we will bail and "take" my mom next August instead.  She'd like to go with DD and DH can get off work.  And despite being Aug, it may be a little less crowded than spring break. 

Just have to break the news to the in-laws.....

Loved the pictures of the corner room.


----------



## kimpossible

gojoe said:


> Sounds crazy but after having diner at Flying Fish and strolling around for the evening we fell in love. We were staying at Port Orleans French Quarter at the time. When I came home I did some research about DVC, thanks to the boards. 6 months later we became members, Boardwalk is our home. We had never set foot in a room or stopped at a kiosk to hear a spiel. Our intentions were to go to different resorts each time we went. Well that hasn't happened. Maybe someday but for now Boardwalk is our home.



The same happen to us.  We were staying at AKL (before there were DVC rooms there)  decided to go to the BW for an evening, well, less then 3 months later we were passing ROFR.  It's not Disney to us unless we spend at least part of our trip at the BWV.


----------



## salemk

Will be staying at BWV for first time in Dec. Does anyone know where if any would be a good room location for Illuminations. I know there is no clear view.


----------



## WAHkoMom

cj9200 said:


> We stayed in a Grand Villa in January.  I did a trip report and the link below shows some pics of the room.  You have to scroll down a bit.  It was an unbelievable room.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35148230&postcount=82



Great pictures!  I was always curious about the rooms behind those double doors.   

Thanks for posting!


----------



## javamom

salemk said:


> Will be staying at BWV for first time in Dec. Does anyone know where if any would be a good room location for Illuminations. I know there is no clear view.



Generally speaking: the farther the walk, the better the view.  Request an upper floor.

Enjoy!!


----------



## jimmytammy

korzmom said:


> jimmytammy- you can go to DisneyResortCollection.com it sells for $100.00 and its the docking larm clock radio for ipod. they also have space saver ipod alarm clock and its $50.00 .hope this helps.



Thanks korzmom!

We checked out that site before and kept coming up empty.  Just tried again and still nothing.  The one for 100.00 is the one we were hoping for.  I did some checking and found that were made exclusively for WDW resorts, but you would think since they advertised for them in the catalog in the room, they would be available


----------



## korzmom

that is so weird. why do they even have a catalog then? i dont know . i just got a bedspread from the boardwalk - i bought it through the site ownthemagic.com maybe you can find it there,i didnt look at all the items for sale just wanted that bedspread! maybe do a google search on it. good luck.


----------



## spny

We'll be staying at BWV next week for the first time - this thread is getting me even more enthusiastic!


----------



## bonrea

We went to WDW for the Summer Nightastic fun and stayed a BWV.  DH shot some great video and we wanted to share it here.
Visit our Website for the TR and check out the June TR under Vacations.  Here is the link to the Sunrise video he put together:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q38bMd6j_Ds


----------



## javamom

Thanks for posting that video, it made my morning!  I sipped my coffee at my laptop and pretended to be sitting on the balcony of my villa.


----------



## chaoscent

Heading to BW Villas on Monday. Can't waitPenny


----------



## bobbiwoz

chaoscent said:


> Heading to BW Villas on Monday. Can't waitPenny



Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## heaven2dc

korzmom said:


> that is so weird. why do they even have a catalog then? i dont know . i just got a bedspread from the boardwalk - i bought it through the site ownthemagic.com maybe you can find it there,i didnt look at all the items for sale just wanted that bedspread! maybe do a google search on it. good luck.



Thanks for sharing this website!  I didn't even know you could purchase Disney resort and park items (used but still...).  I have to order a Boardwalk bedspread.  I also like the Animal Kingdom Lodge one too.


----------



## LSchrow

bonrea said:


> We went to WDW for the Summer Nightastic fun and stayed a BWV.  DH shot some great video and we wanted to share it here.
> Visit our Website for the TR and check out the June TR under Vacations.  Here is the link to the Sunrise video he put together:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q38bMd6j_Ds



please PLEASE never take that down.......
that's the view i go to sleep dreaming of every night, the total silence broken only by the birds and thumping joggers, then the voices of families on their way to the bakery, the scent of freshbaked goodies,  and the view of spaceship earth in our own "backyard".....life doesn't get any better than that


----------



## chaoscent

bobbiwoz said:


> Enjoy your stay!!


 Thank you, Will do, making my shirt today and then packing. 
Can't wait.


----------



## BWVNUT

bonrea said:


> We went to WDW for the Summer Nightastic fun and stayed a BWV.  DH shot some great video and we wanted to share it here.
> Visit our Website for the TR and check out the June TR under Vacations.  Here is the link to the Sunrise video he put together:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q38bMd6j_Ds



Glorious!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bonrea

LSchrow said:


> please PLEASE never take that down.......



No plans to ever take any of my videos off YouTube.  Unless they do.  I hope not.  They are on my channel at www.youtube.com/bonrea2000


----------



## bonrea

We like the BWV but the distance to anything is a bit overwhelming and no easy access counter service.  The Flying Fish was FANTASTIC.  Check the Trip Reports on my Website.


----------



## bonrea

heaven2dc said:


> Thanks for sharing this website!  I didn't even know you could purchase Disney resort and park items (used but still...).  I have to order a Boardwalk bedspread.  I also like the Animal Kingdom Lodge one too.



Here is another: http://mousesurplus.myshopify.com/
I also did some Googling and found this page: http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#h...XcygSRiYEGAAAAqgQFT9B2aaU&fp=27bbc7ac893a2f89


----------



## FindingFigment

Just read through this thread.  Trying to figure out where we want to buy.  Right now I'm really loving BWV!

This thread hasn't been touched in almost 5 months.   Is BWV losing it's appeal?  I know their prices have been down over the last 6 months so I'm just wondering.


----------



## cdhheidi

We stayed at BWV for 12 nights in Nov/Dec, and it was wonderful...  Except that we were all sick at various times (colds of various sorts, the miserable kind that you dont want to get out of bed with). 

It was the perfect place for us though. We had our son's service dog (in training) with us, and they put us in a room on the ground floor so we could walk out on our patio and potty him right on the grass... and we had a marvelous view of Epcot fireworks every night! Got to work with the dog so he became less upset with the fireworks each night, so by the end of our stay he was not upset at all and didn't even flinch once.  

We were just a short distance from where you borrow/rent the DVD's and games so when we didn't feel like doing anything, we had plenty of easy entertainment, the food was easy to get to on the boardwalk when we were hungry (and with a kitchen I did some easy cooking too a few times). 

I would not trade Boardwalk for any other location. We took some time a couple of days and checked out the decor at the other hotels...  nice for Christmas, lovely in fact. But... none can beat this location, not in my book! The boats or a walk to Epcot, the bikes, an easy walk around the lake when the weather is nice (it was COLD when we were there!), and entertainment along the boardwalk. Perfect for our family with 2 teenage boys including one special needs and our special friend Stirling!


----------



## Melani

We love BWV so much, that even though we also own at BLT, we've booked our next trip all at BWV -
9 days, our longest trip yet.


----------



## bobbiwoz

FindingFigment said:


> Just read through this thread.  Trying to figure out where we want to buy.  Right now I'm really loving BWV!
> 
> This thread hasn't been touched in almost 5 months.   Is BWV losing it's appeal?  I know their prices have been down over the last 6 months so I'm just wondering.



I don't think it's losing it's appeal!  Decorations at Christmas time are out of this world, beautiful.  We stayed there over NYE, and I can't tell you how many times I saw people who were just entering the lobby with "wow" in their expressions and smiles on their faces!

I wouldn't give up our BWV points for anything!


----------



## AKV707

We love BWV too. That is why we did an add on there. Our next two trips will be there as well. Can't wait! BW view, here we come!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

We stayed at BWV in December.  It was amazing.  That location can't be beat!  We own at BLT, but if we add on , I would lean heavily towards BWV!  I'm just not going to decide until I stay at BCV....BOTH of those locations are amazing!


----------



## LSchrow

FindingFigment said:


> Just read through this thread.  Trying to figure out where we want to buy.  Right now I'm really loving BWV!
> 
> This thread hasn't been touched in almost 5 months.   Is BWV losing it's appeal?  I know their prices have been down over the last 6 months so I'm just wondering.



gosh, no!!!!
i don't think the BWV's could ever lose their appeal for us! we still book *all *of our 2-3 trips a year there, and have been doing so since they opened (the cash price for a 2 bdrm is what finally got us to buy dvc - OUCH).
we did try almost all the other mods, deluxes, and dvc's both before and after the bwv purchase (adding on at bcv and ssr), but we have yet to find any other place at WDW, or for that matter, anywhere we've traveled over the world, that offers such a selection of exciting or serene things to do, has a view that brings me to tears every time, and simply, makes us feel so completely and utterly happy 
there are a few other resorts (SSR, GF, YC) that we really do enjoy, but they will always be runners-up to the "showplace of the shore"


----------



## FindingFigment

Thanks for the feedback!  I'm glad to hear the  for BWV is alive and well.  I've decided that is where I want to own so now I just need to find a small contract I can afford.  Wish me luck!


----------



## psac

In general I think this thread was stale because there is a combined BWV/BWI thread in the main Resorts forums.  That thread is fairly active with posts every few days.  In general, we just stayed at the Inn side in November and loved it.  We're now in the final stages of buying a DVC Resale at BWV because of that great stay.  (We actually hope to make our first stay at BLT, but then after that, we're happy to have BWV as our home.)


----------



## cman

We just returned from a 9 day trip yesterday.  Our 3rd in the last 6 years.  Each time we go it confirms to us our choice to buy at BWV.

The 3 trips were large family trips - 10 - 16 people each time - and we gotten Boardwalk views and we just love the atmosphere of the boardwalk.

The past trip we were 10 people so we decided to get a grand villa.  WOW! I couldn't believe how beautiful it was.  The only problem is that we set a high bar for our next trip.


----------



## AKV707

The grand villa must have been great. Any pics?


----------



## saintstickets

We did a split stay at AKV & BWV the week after Thanksgiving 2010 (trip report link below).  We LOVED the BWV!  It is close to all forms of entertainment and restaurants.  The crowds when we went were very small but I could see it being noisy during peak times, especially if you had a lower floor room like we had.  For our stay, it was fantastic.


----------



## FindingFigment

saintstickets said:


> We did a split stay at AKV & BWV the week after Thanksgiving 2010 (trip report link below).  We LOVED the BWV!  It is close to all forms of entertainment and restaurants.  The crowds when we went were very small but I could see it being noisy during peak times, especially if you had a lower floor room like we had.  For our stay, it was fantastic.



So which did you like better, AKV or BWV?  I glanced at your trip report but it was long.  Just like to know how these two compare as AKV would be my 2nd choice.


----------



## mouseaider

I'm looking forward to experiencing BWV for our first DVC stay one week from today.   

I'll be sure to come back and let you know what I think, but I'm sure we will love it.


----------



## saintstickets

FindingFigment said:


> So which did you like better, AKV or BWV?  I glanced at your trip report but it was long.  Just like to know how these two compare as AKV would be my 2nd choice.



For us, without a doubt, BWV was better than AKV.  We don't care about the pool and it was nice to see the animals but we are not in the room very much so a savannah view was not paramount either at AKV.  Others with different preferences would prefer AKV.  To each his own.


----------



## AKV707

We own at both and love them both. They are simply different. A stay at Kidani is tremendous. Relaxing, beautiful resort. A very "at home" feeling. The savanna is stunning and the restaurants are incredible.

That said, BWV has an incredible location and feel. That old Atlantic City feeling. The location and level of energy can't be beat. 

So imho, you can't go wrong with either. Our next two trips are at BWV, but in 2012, it is back to Kidani.


----------



## Flossbolna

FindingFigment said:


> So which did you like better, AKV or BWV?  I glanced at your trip report but it was long.  Just like to know how these two compare as AKV would be my 2nd choice.



I was torn between AKV and BWV as well, but decided to get BWV mainly because I often travel to WDW during October/November and I thought that if I want to have a chance to stay at BWV during that time frame I would need the home resort advantage. My speculation was that the only room at AKV I need the home resort advantage for are the CL villas and while those would be nice, they were not as important to me.

Also I think that the BWV value villas have better views than the AKV ones - and the possibility of value rooms was important to me.


----------



## FindingFigment

Flossbolna said:


> I was torn between AKV and BWV as well, but decided to get BWV mainly because I often travel to WDW during October/November and I thought that if I want to have a chance to stay at BWV during that time frame I would need the home resort advantage. My speculation was that the only room at AKV I need the home resort advantage for are the CL villas and while those would be nice, they were not as important to me.
> 
> Also I think that the BWV value villas have better views than the AKV ones - and the possibility of value rooms was important to me.



Well, we must be kindred spirits because I decided the same exact thing.  My DD's birthday is the 3rd week of October and we love the weather at that time and I wanted the home resort advantage so I could stay at Boardwalk in a value room.  We plan on trying all of the other resorts as well, but if we can't get in somewhere else, then Boardwalk is where I want to be.  If I stay at AKV, I want the option of watching the animals from my room and a Savanna view doesn't seem as difficult to get as say a Boardwalk view or a Value room during F&W.


----------



## kimpossible

They are my two favorite resorts.  We have the majority of our points at BWV, then we bought 50 pts. to use at AKV.


----------



## mecllap

Do the different sections have stairways that can be used to go in and out of the building(s) at different parts of the resort?  The hallways are interior, aren't they?  I usually request to be near an elevator, but have read that that may not be good for BWV (?).
Thanks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mecllap said:


> Do the different sections have stairways that can be used to go in and out of the building(s) at different parts of the resort?  The hallways are interior, aren't they?  I usually request to be near an elevator, but have read that that may not be good for BWV (?).
> Thanks!



Yes, there are lots of stairways to use.  Perhaps the standard views are better down the hallway, away from the elevators, but the Village Green area is also close to the elevators and I like that for preferred view villas.

I usually book the standard view, and didn't mind the ones closer to the lobby/elevators. 

Bobbi


----------



## horselover

Does anyone know the distance around cresent lake (not counting the walkway to DHS).  I'll be there in another month & I'm trying to plan my workouts into my schedule. Need to know how much time to alot each morning for the walk/jog. Thank you fellow BWV lovers!


----------



## mouseaider

horselover said:


> Does anyone know the distance around cresent lake (not counting the walkway to DHS).  I'll be there in another month & I'm trying to plan my workouts into my schedule. Need to know how much time to alot each morning for the walk/jog. Thank you fellow BWV lovers!



When we were there a few weeks ago, I was told it was 3/4 pf a mile and we walked it several times and I think they were right.  

We loved staying at BWV and are convinced we bought at the right resort for us.


----------



## Flossbolna

horselover said:


> Does anyone know the distance around cresent lake (not counting the walkway to DHS).  I'll be there in another month & I'm trying to plan my workouts into my schedule. Need to know how much time to alot each morning for the walk/jog. Thank you fellow BWV lovers!



On this jogging map on allears.net it says 0.8 miles (so about the 3/4 mile someone else mentioned).


----------



## Mahusky

Flossbolna said:


> On this jogging map on allears.net it says 0.8 miles (so about the 3/4 mile someone else mentioned).



I think if you add the swan/dolphin extension (down by dolphin pool) it is about 1.5 miles.


----------



## horselover

mouseaider said:


> When we were there a few weeks ago, I was told it was 3/4 pf a mile and we walked it several times and I think they were right.
> 
> We loved staying at BWV and are convinced we bought at the right resort for us.





Flossbolna said:


> On this jogging map on allears.net it says 0.8 miles (so about the 3/4 mile someone else mentioned).





Mahusky said:


> I think if you add the swan/dolphin extension (down by dolphin pool) it is about 1.5 miles.



Thank you all!


----------



## brookelizabeth

At the BWV now, and as you all probably know, the pool slide is under refurb.  I noticed; however, that the clown is GONE.  Is that normal when it goes under refurb?  I will get some pics later when we go down to swim!


----------



## kimpossible

brookelizabeth said:


> At the BWV now, and as you all probably know, the pool slide is under refurb.  I noticed; however, that the clown is GONE.  Is that normal when it goes under refurb?  I will get some pics later when we go down to swim!



Can you check if the new refillable mugs are in yet?  I know  they are showing up at some resorts.  Thanks.  Coming down on Thursday.


----------



## bobbiwoz

brookelizabeth said:


> At the BWV now, and as you all probably know, the pool slide is under refurb.  I noticed; however, that the clown is GONE.  Is that normal when it goes under refurb?  I will get some pics later when we go down to swim!



Wow, looking forward to seeing the picture!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Okay, FALSE ALARM!   The clown IS at the pool.  I was looking out a window earlier when I thought he was gone, but it was only due to the angle of the window.  Sorry about that!

As for the mugs - YES! They just arrived today!


----------



## Melani

brookelizabeth said:


> Okay, FALSE ALARM!   The clown IS at the pool.  I was looking out a window earlier when I thought he was gone, but it was only due to the angle of the window.  Sorry about that!
> 
> As for the mugs - YES! They just arrived today!



That clown looks pretty sinister to me.  

Don't be fooled, it wasn't  _the angle of the window_, .  He's a tricky one.


----------



## mikeandkarla

Does anyone of you BWV lovers have a map of the resort with room #'s and views?


----------



## jekjones1558

mikeandkarla said:


> Does anyone of you BWV lovers have a map of the resort with room #'s and views?



Here is a coded map of views (thanks, Granny!)






There is no map with individual room #s, but here is one with a range of numbers:


----------



## brookelizabeth

Melani said:


> That clown looks pretty sinister to me.
> 
> Don't be fooled, it wasn't  _the angle of the window_, .  He's a tricky one.


----------



## kimpossible

brookelizabeth said:


> Okay, FALSE ALARM!   The clown IS at the pool.  I was looking out a window earlier when I thought he was gone, but it was only due to the angle of the window.  Sorry about that!
> 
> As for the mugs - YES! They just arrived today!



Oooh thank you.  Coming down on Thursday, so we just signed up for the QSDP for the first night to get our new mugs


----------



## brookelizabeth

kimpossible said:


> Oooh thank you.  Coming down on Thursday, so we just signed up for the QSDP for the first night to get our new mugs



Your welcome!  That's exactly what we did too.

We hit the new Mexico CS, La Cantina, for dinner using the credits too since it's a more expensive CS.  It was DELISH!


----------



## freya

Can anyone tell me if there is a steamroom / sauna at BWV and if so is it free? We usually stay at AKL and love theirs. Is Muscles and Bustles close to Luna swimming pool?


----------



## kimpossible

brookelizabeth said:


> Your welcome!  That's exactly what we did too.
> 
> We hit the new Mexico CS, La Cantina, for dinner using the credits too since it's a more expensive CS.  It was DELISH!



I was thinking that or maybe Wolfgang Pucks Express at DTD.  Love that Creme Brulee


----------



## brookelizabeth

freya said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a steamroom / sauna at BWV and if so is it free? We usually stay at AKL and love theirs. Is Muscles and Bustles close to Luna swimming pool?



Muscles and Bustles is very close to the Luna Pool...basically just across from it.


----------



## LoveKermit

If I remember, between stores, Boardwalk side, not quite halfway down between the lobby and JellyRolls, there is a walkway to the "back" of the villas.  If you go straight, you will be at the Luna Pool area.  If you turn left, there is a hallway (there is a door) and the workout room is on the left--after you go through the door, I think.  If you continued down the hall, you'd be in the elevator bank off the lobby. 

Hope that helps.  Don't know if it has a sauna, never went in, just remember the location.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Yep, LoveKermit -you got that just right.  

freya, I scoped it out for you.  There IS a sauna/steamroom, it's right in Muscles & Bustles.  And it is free.  There are towels outside the room, it looks pretty nice.  I can take pics if you'd like, just lemme know!  We are here at BWV until the 5th.


----------



## freya

brookelizabeth said:


> Yep, LoveKermit -you got that just right.
> 
> freya, I scoped it out for you.  There IS a sauna/steamroom, it's right in Muscles & Bustles.  And it is free.  There are towels outside the room, it looks pretty nice.  I can take pics if you'd like, just lemme know!  We are here at BWV until the 5th.



That would be awesome if you could check it out!  Don't go out of your way though...I wouldn't want to cut into your Disney time! 

Have a great time!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DSis enjoys using those facilities.


----------



## petbren

brookelizabeth said:


> Yep, LoveKermit -you got that just right.
> 
> freya, I scoped it out for you.  There IS a sauna/steamroom, it's right in Muscles & Bustles.  And it is free.  There are towels outside the room, it looks pretty nice.  I can take pics if you'd like, just lemme know!  We are here at BWV until the 5th.



Have you heard a time frame for the Clown slide to re-open?  We arrive next Sat.(12) and would like the Clown to still be closed as we got the letter that we could use Stormalong if Clown still down. He gives me the creeps too but if he is fixed about the middle of the trip it would be good as it is more convenient than walking to BCV


----------



## Buckeye Bob

petbren said:


> Have you heard a time frame for the Clown slide to re-open?  We arrive next Sat.(12) and would like the Clown to still be closed as we got the letter that we could use Stormalong if Clown still down. He gives me the creeps too but if he is fixed about the middle of the trip it would be good as it is more convenient than walking to BCV



I read on another site that the pool is scheduled to reopen on March 16th.  We're arriving in about three weeks and our kids are hoping that the pool will be open as this will be our first visit to BWV.  I know that the clown can be off putting to some people but my kids seem to be looking forward to the Keister Coaster although they did say that if the pool was still closed it would be okay as they'd get to go back to SAB!

We're really looking forward to our first visit to BWV as we're interested in adding on at either BCV or BWV.

Have a magical day!


----------



## DVC Mike

We're checking into a boardwalk view 1-BR at BWV on Saturday!!!


----------



## LoveKermit

DVC Mike said:


> We're checking into a boardwalk view 1-BR at BWV on Saturday!!!



Safe driving!  Can't wait to read (and see) all about it!  I thought we were about due for DVCMike Live Report.


----------



## Cee

I thought the same thing, Kermit.  Another DVCMike trip report.  YAY!


----------



## podsnel

DVC Mike said:


> We're checking into a boardwalk view 1-BR at BWV on Saturday!!!



YAY!!! That is JUST the thing to get me excited for my first REAL trip (we stayed for just one night after a DCL western a couple of years ago, but that is hardly enough!) to my new home!! 

Have a safe trip, Mike- can't WAIT to start reading and viewing all of your GORGEOUS photos!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We just booked Jan 14-19th, 2012. First time ever in January. It's MLK weekend, BTG will be there as well as cheerleading competition!! Can we say MARGARITAS!!! Can anyone comment on the weather that time of year? As long as it doesn't SNOW, I will deal with it. After all, I'll be at BWV!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

I am about to head down to the front desk for another matter, I'll ask about the pool.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Recreation says the clown slide is expected to reopen on March 17th.


----------



## msp2mco

I love the look of BW, including the lobby, the porch, the bar, and the exterior.  I enjoy being within walking distance to DS and Epcot.  I love being near restaurants and shops.  I love being able to walk around the lake and check out the other resorts.


----------



## mecllap

DVCMike:  if you happen to be out on the "standard view" side toward the bus/parking lot are, could you please post a photo of the resort building from there?  (Only if you're out that way -- not a special trip).  And maybe some of odd nooks and crannies that people typically don't post photos about?  If you make the walk from BWV to DHS, would you please tell us how long it took you?  Thanks!  (I haven't stayed there yet and couldn't swing the boardwalk view, but I know I love seeing your photos -- like so many others).


----------



## brookelizabeth

We did the walk from BW to DHS today, it was about 15 minutes.


----------



## Mrs.Milo

Does anyone have pictures of the BW "village green" studios?  I've looked through the BW pictures thread but haven't seen any of that area?  Hoping to get a room in that area for our next trip


----------



## PKWallaby

Hi guys...another BWV fan here.  Can't wait to the see the sights and hear the sounds of my favorite DVC in less than 3 wks!

Just had to share:  while running an errand with my 13 yr old DS I returned to the car only to find he switched the radio station to satellite channel "40s on 4".    After a quick questioning look, he told me it reminded him of BWV and started describing places in BWV that the music was making him remember.

Now this is from the kid who has started to ask, "Disney again, Mom?".

Yep, I still got him!

Can't wait to get there and make some new memories...


----------



## podsnel

PKWallaby said:


> Hi guys...another BWV fan here.  Can't wait to the see the sights and hear the sounds of my favorite DVC in less than 3 wks!
> 
> Just had to share:  while running an errand with my 13 yr old DS I returned to the car only to find he switched the radio station to satellite channel "40s on 4".    After a quick questioning look, he told me it reminded him of BWV and started describing places in BWV that the music was making him remember.
> 
> Now this is from the kid who has started to ask, "Disney again, Mom?".
> 
> Yep, I still got him!
> 
> Can't wait to get there and make some new memories...



LOVE IT!!!!   I'm going to have to start listening to 40's on 4 in my car before my next trip!!


----------



## lkenyon

The first membership we bought was at BWV in July 2000 for 210 points. Our friends called and said that they thought we would like DVC. We called and bought it over the phone. Almost eleven years and another 350 points later - we have still never spent one night at BWV! Everyone teases us!


----------



## mgroshans

we'll be staying at the BWV for the first time in May/June. Boardwalk view for the first 2 nights, then standard view for the remaining 5 nights. So excited!


----------



## mecllap

DVCMike is doing a trip report that starts at the BWV here, with his fantastically wonderful photos:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2672187&page=3


----------



## tammymacb

A couple years ago I sold all of my BWV contracts and decided I would rather have all HHI points and trade in at 7 months when I visit WDW.

Well, hoping for the best come F&W time didn't work well for me and now I'm waiting for ROFR for a brand new 166 point BWV contract.  Yay!


----------



## 8timesblessed

We just went to Disneyworld for the first time and stayed at the BWV in a studio garden view and loved it! We felt the location was perfect. I only took 2 of our 8 kids so I could scope it out and see how to plan for taking all of our kids in October. We got to use the SAB pool area and my boys loved it. We loved getting to ride the boats to HS or Epcot and then walking over to Test Track and then hopping on the monorail to MK. Now we will see what our options are when I call in the AM since our 7 month window falls now for October. We own at VGC but we might have to buy some points in BWV.

Does anyone know where the GV are for BWV?? If we wanted a 2 bedroom and studio would they be able to be close together??


----------



## Disney Princess

8timesblessed said:


> We just went to Disneyworld for the first time and stayed at the BWV in a studio garden view and loved it! We felt the location was perfect. I only took 2 of our 8 kids so I could scope it out and see how to plan for taking all of our kids in October. We got to use the SAB pool area and my boys loved it. We loved getting to ride the boats to HS or Epcot and then walking over to Test Track and then hopping on the monorail to MK. Now we will see what our options are when I call in the AM since our 7 month window falls now for October. We own at VGC but we might have to buy some points in BWV.
> 
> Does anyone know where the GV are for BWV?? If we wanted a 2 bedroom and studio would they be able to be close together??



You have excellent taste in resorts - we own VGC and BWV!!!    I believe all the GV are Boardwalk views, and I know some are one story and others are two stories.  I am not exactly sure where they are in the resort though.

A 2BR and a studio *could* be close together.  It all depends on the room-assigner, how long you'll be there, what the schedule is for other rooms, etc.  We had two studios in June; we requested that they be near each other, and we lucked into two dedicated studios right next to each other.  You can and should request the rooms be close together, but there are no guarantees; it is simply another request.


----------



## mecllap

8timesblessed said:


> We just went to Disneyworld for the first time and stayed at the BWV in a studio garden view and loved it! We felt the location was perfect. I only took 2 of our 8 kids so I could scope it out and see how to plan for taking all of our kids in October. We got to use the SAB pool area and my boys loved it. We loved getting to ride the boats to HS or Epcot and then walking over to Test Track and then hopping on the monorail to MK. Now we will see what our options are when I call in the AM since our 7 month window falls now for October. We own at VGC but we might have to buy some points in BWV.
> 
> Does anyone know where the GV are for BWV?? If we wanted a 2 bedroom and studio would they be able to be close together??



Sounds like you might have been there when the main "clown" pool at BWV was closed, if you got to use SAB.  SAB is not usually open to pool-hopping, so you might want to check about that before getting your kids hopes up that they will be able to go there.


----------



## 8timesblessed

mecllap said:


> Sounds like you might have been there when the main "clown" pool at BWV was closed, if you got to use SAB.  SAB is not usually open to pool-hopping, so you might want to check about that before getting your kids hopes up that they will be able to go there.



I know if we don't stay at BCV that we can't use their pool. I knew this was just for refurb. There aren't any GV at the BC so that's why I was looking at the BWV. Otherwise we have to get two rooms and split up which is actually less points but I hate splitting up. I think they will like the slide at the BWV as well.


----------



## Disney Princess

8timesblessed said:


> I know if we don't stay at BCV that we can't use their pool. I knew this was just for refurb. There aren't any GV at the BC so that's why I was looking at the BWV. Otherwise we have to get two rooms and split up which is actually less points but I hate splitting up. I think they will like the slide at the BWV as well.



They will love the Keister Coaster!!  I think it is a great pool slide.


----------



## BUDDYBEAR

we love the bwv


----------



## Tinker Bell Fan

Hubby & I will be staying at BWV for the first time next month.  We're celebrating our 20th anniversary and renewing our vows.  

I'm excited about staying at BWV - we were scheduled to stay there in 2010 but due to some emergency health issues with my hubby we had to cancel.  I'm so glad we'll be staying there in exactly one month from today!!  

We have scheduled a one-bedroom with a garden view.


----------



## bonrea

check out or vacation blog on BWV.  You may find it interesting.
Look in my signature and click on the link.  Then on vacations and June 2010.

Enjoy...


----------



## kimpossible

Just came back and I'm missing it already


----------



## ogguls22

I love the location - just walk around at night, go to the BW Bakery and "people watch"!


----------



## Greyhound22

The first time we went to BW we were staying at SSR and just went for a visit. A magician pulled my wife into his act and our daughters LOVED it. We go back for a visit each time were at WDW. We'll stay there sometime, but we do love the atmosphere.


----------



## dis2cruise

Bwi studio 2 queen  beds or  1 queen bed and a couch?


----------



## lowe@massed.net

dis2cruise said:


> Bwi studio 2 queen  beds or  1 queen bed and a couch?



There is one queen bed and a couch in the BWV studios. AFAIK, OKW is the only DVC resort with two beds in the studios.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Will anyone be at BWV this Saturday? We plan to go to the Flower Power Concert, Chubby Checker and the Wildcats.  Oh my, that was a long time ago! 

Bobbi


----------



## lowe@massed.net

dis2cruise said:


> Bwi studio 2 queen  beds or  1 queen bed and a couch?





lowe@massed.net said:


> There is one queen bed and a couch in the BWV studios. AFAIK, OKW is the only DVC resort with two beds in the studios.



Some studios also have a day bed. Click here for some photos of the studio we stayed in on our trip in December 2009. (Tried inserting the photos, but that didn't work.)


----------



## Cee

Kay, that is a very nice view from your studio.  Was it Village Green?  We're going in Oct. and have never stayed there before.  I requested Village Green on someone's recommendation and wondered.

Thanks for those pics!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Cee said:


> Kay, that is a very nice view from your studio.  Was it Village Green?  We're going in Oct. and have never stayed there before.  I requested Village Green on someone's recommendation and wondered.
> 
> Thanks for those pics!



Thanks, Cee. That was a view out to the pool from a main-floor studio - just down the hall to the right of the elevators. The room had just been refurbished and it was bright and spotless. Friends traveling with us were in the studio right next to ours.


----------



## Califgirl

bobbiwoz said:


> Will anyone be at BWV this Saturday? We plan to go to the Flower Power Concert, Chubby Checker and the Wildcats.  Oh my, that was a long time ago!
> 
> Bobbi



I'll just miss you! I'll be getting into BWV on Sunday, and I'm looking forward to Chubby Checker too!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Califgirl said:


> I'll just miss you! I'll be getting into BWV on Sunday, and I'm looking forward to Chubby Checker too!



Shucks that we miss....but enjoy the show! I just had lunch with a friend who saw him way back when and she said he puts on a great show!


----------



## LSchrow

bobbiwoz said:


> Will anyone be at BWV this Saturday? We plan to go to the Flower Power Concert, Chubby Checker and the Wildcats.  Oh my, that was a long time ago!
> 
> Bobbi


Ahhh, the green-eyed monster is eating me alive

It's 78 degrees on LI today, so I'm reveling in the sunshine, dreaming that I'm sitting on a BW bench.....43 days feels like an eternity when you know how beautiful the BW is in this kind of weather

Have a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

LSchrow said:


> Ahhh, the green-eyed monster is eating me alive
> 
> It's 78 degrees on LI today, so I'm reveling in the sunshine, dreaming that I'm sitting on a BW bench.....43 days feels like an eternity when you know how beautiful the BW is in this kind of weather
> 
> Have a wonderful time!!!!



Wow, that's quite a spring day!  Here it's 64 and cloudy, expecting rain.  

Your time will come!

Bobbi


----------



## horselover

bobbiwoz said:


> Will anyone be at BWV this Saturday? We plan to go to the Flower Power Concert, Chubby Checker and the Wildcats.  Oh my, that was a long time ago!
> 
> Bobbi



I'm going to miss you by a week!  I'll be at BCV next Sat., but I'm 100% certain I'll be making a trip or 2 over to the Bell Vue lounge.  Best wine pour on property!  Have a great trip.  Save some nice weather for me!


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> I'm going to miss you by a week!  I'll be at BCV next Sat., but I'm 100% certain I'll be making a trip or 2 over to the Bell Vue lounge.  Best wine pour on property!  Have a great trip.  Save some nice weather for me!



We've never been there.  I'm surprised my DSis never mentioned it to me.  BWI/BWV are her favorite places to stay!

It looks like I'm missing lots of people.  Still...it's a great time to go!


----------



## arthur06

3 weeks from tomorrow we check in for 6 nights!!!


----------



## kristenrice

Help me out!!!

I haven't set foot on the property of the BWV since 2001 when we first took a DVC tour!  To my utter amazement, I was able to get a standard view 1BR for three nights in October for my birthday.

I've scoured the boards, looking at every picture and diagram that I can find so that I can prepare myself as much as possible.  DSiL is coming with me and this will be her first trip to WDW!  I told her how much fun F&W is and she accepted my invitation to join me.  Now the planning begins....

The only request I can think of off hand is for an upper floor.  I've read that the rooms closer to the elevators can be noisy and the quiet rooms can be quite a hike.  Given the fact that we will need to walk off a lot of calories, the walks do not bother us.  Is there any other request we should make?  Or should I just leave it at "higher floor" and deal with what we're given?  I'd love to get one of those "special" 1BR's, with the wraparound balcony, but I won't press my luck.

How is the transportation situation?  We're currently booked at AKV for our first two days with a waitlist for BLT so we will get AK and MK out of the way before we move to BWV.  I'm assuming that the boats and our two feet are the only transportation options to DHS and Epcot, correct?  How long of a walk is it?  I read about people loving BWV because it's "just a short walk" to Epcot and the studios....then they complain about the long hallways.  I can't believe that the hallways are longer than the walk to the parks.

Boardwalk Bakery....the only CS restaurant?  How late is it open?  I've read that it gets very busy in the morning.  Is it possible to get pastries or sandwiches at night and save them for the morning?

That's all for now....I'm sure there is more to follow...


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Hi Kristen,
Sounds like a fun trip for you and your DSiL!



kristenrice said:


> ...The only request I can think of off hand is for an upper floor.  I've read that the rooms closer to the elevators can be noisy and the quiet rooms can be quite a hike....



I think being on the top floor will ensure more quiet than being far from the elevators. I'd specifically request "top" rather than just "upper" floor.



kristenrice said:


> ...I'm assuming that the boats and our two feet are the only transportation options to DHS and Epcot, correct?  How long of a walk is it?...



It's about a 10-minute walk to Epcot's International Gateway from BWV and 20 or so to DHS.  You can also bus to DHS. We love both walks, but will take a boat back from DHS if we're tired. You can get off the boat at the Swan/Dolphin and walk back to BWV from there and you'll beat the boat back. 



kristenrice said:


> ...Boardwalk Bakery....the only CS restaurant?  How late is it open?  I've read that it gets very busy in the morning.  Is it possible to get pastries or sandwiches at night and save them for the morning?...



You can also get breakfast items, although more limited than the bakery, at the Bellevue Lounge inside the Boardwalk. The bakery is open until fairly late at night, so yes, you could pick up some food there the night before.



kristenrice said:


> That's all for now....I'm sure there is more to follow...



Keep 'em coming!


----------



## kristenrice

lowe@massed.net said:


> Hi Kristen,
> Sounds like a fun trip for you and your DSiL!
> 
> 
> 
> I think being on the top floor will ensure more quiet than being far from the elevators. I'd specifically request "top" rather than just "upper" floor.
> 
> 
> 
> It's about a 10-minute walk to Epcot's International Gateway from BWV and 20 or so to DHS.  You can also bus to DHS. We love both walks, but will take a boat back from DHS if we're tired. You can get off the boat at the Swan/Dolphin and walk back to BWV from there and you'll beat the boat back.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also get breakfast items, although more limited than the bakery, at the Bellevue Lounge inside the Boardwalk. The bakery is open until fairly late at night, so yes, you could pick up some food there the night before.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep 'em coming!



Thanks for the info!


----------



## LSchrow

kristenrice said:


> The only request I can think of off hand is for an upper floor.  I've read that the rooms closer to the elevators can be noisy and the quiet rooms can be quite a hike.  Given the fact that we will need to walk off a lot of calories, the walks do not bother us.  Is there any other request we should make?  Or should I just leave it at "higher floor" and deal with what we're given?  I'd love to get one of those "special" 1BR's, with the wraparound balcony, but I won't press my luck.
> 
> How is the transportation situation?  ...  I'm assuming that the boats and our two feet are the only transportation options to DHS and Epcot, correct?  How long of a walk is it?  I read about people loving BWV because it's "just a short walk" to Epcot and the studios....then they complain about the long hallways.  I can't believe that the hallways are longer than the walk to the parks.
> 
> Boardwalk Bakery....the only CS restaurant?  How late is it open?  I've read that it gets very busy in the morning.  Is it possible to get pastries or sandwiches at night and save them for the morning?
> ...



most of your questions have been answered, so i'll just add:
it can't hurt to request an end room - i would try at check-in, you might get lucky 
rooms far away from the elevators will still have a stairwell nearby. if you are on the top floor, you'll love the convenience going don, but might not so much going up all the flights (use the elevator then). we love using the stairwells - they feel like our private exit/entrance.
the walk to both EPCOT and DHS is wonderful - we prefer enjoying the scenery, atmosphere, and having chats along the way. the friendships have gotten much more crowded over the years, as more people started using them for transportation between the two parks. we do ride them occassionally, but only during slow times.

the "long" hallways are grossly exagerated, imho. it is still a beautiful walk to your room, with windows to look out of, and cozy seating areas along the way.
consider renting a car for at least part of your trip, and stock the kitchen with goodies so you are not dependent upon counter service. alamo and national have a car rental counter (with wonderful service, btw) a short walk away at the dolphin. there are other places for a quick bite.: a few kiosks with hot dogs, funnel cakes, etc, b'fast at the belle vue lounge (with cakes, etc from the bakery), take-out from BRG. hurricane hannahs at the BC has good burgers, and remember, you are just a short walk to all the counter services in world showcase.
BWV is an amazing resort, have a wonderful time


----------



## kristenrice

Did I read correctly that the BellVue Lounge accepts the TIW card?  I thought it was like a "bar" (ala Victoria Falls at AKV) and I did't realize they serve breaksfast there.  That would be great since we are not big breakfast eaters, but we would definitely need something before heading out.  The danishes and pastries at the France pavilion in Epcot are also yummy!


----------



## horselover

kristenrice said:


> *Did I read correctly that the BellVue Lounge accepts the TIW card? * I thought it was like a "bar" (ala Victoria Falls at AKV) and I did't realize they serve breaksfast there.  That would be great since we are not big breakfast eaters, but we would definitely need something before heading out.  The danishes and pastries at the France pavilion in Epcot are also yummy!



They do indeed.  It takes a little longer because the bartender needs to call a manager, but as long as you're not in a hurry it works out great.


----------



## LisaS

kristenrice said:


> I didn't realize they serve breakfast there.


They don't "serve" breakfast there exactly. They sell single-serving boxes of cereal, little cartons of milk and juice, coffee, some fruit, some pastries maybe or muffins or bagels (can't quite remember). They have a couple of small tables where you can sit and eat your food.  It's OK if you want something simple and quick.  But then again, you could fix exactly the same meal in your villa with items purchased from The Screen Door, the bakery or from a grocery delivery for less money.

If you want a hot breakfast, try the Captains Grill at the Yacht Club. They have a small buffet or you can order off the menu. The food is good and not as outrageously priced as most other WDW table service places.


----------



## kristenrice

Here's another one...

The Hess station that I hear so much about....can we buy liquor there or just beer?  We won't have a car (thank goodness...) and I know that on-site liquor is a budget-buster, so could we consider the Hess station?

Last trip, I just wrapped a couple bottles of booze in bubble wrap and stowed them in my checked bag.  I'm not sure I'll be checking a bag this time so I need an alternative as a backup.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i'm sorry if this has been answered before-there's a lot to read through! we are staying at BWV for the 1st time this summer and arent too familiar with them. Are there plates, bowls, utensils there? thank you!!


----------



## LoveKermit

I know the Hess has wine, so it may have some liquor.  DH isn't home now and he's the only one that has done the Hess runs.

Yes, all 1BR villas have fully equipped kitchens.  If you google allears, they have complete kitchen supply lists.  It at least tellls you what you should have, then you know to ask if it's not there.

(We were sure we were missing our bottle opener at SSR so we called and they brought us one....about 10 minutes later we found it, right in front of our eyes.  duh)


----------



## LSchrow

Cant wait for Disney said:


> i'm sorry if this has been answered before-there's a lot to read through! we are staying at BWV for the 1st time this summer and arent too familiar with them. Are there plates, bowls, utensils there? thank you!!



what size villa do you have.?
1-bdrm and up have full kitchens with all the amenities.
studios have paper bowls and plates, plastic cutlery, but "real" coffee mugs and glasses. there is a small fridge (fine for 2 ppl, imho), toaster, microwave, coffee maker.
you will get supplies on your first day - coffee, etc, and the day of your full cleaning. if you need additional coffee, bring or buy some (basket filters are good, but a paper towel can be used also).


----------



## ariel5884

They have got the best pool on property! During f&w they have the best location. I love the fact that u can get funnel cake or fried ice cream right on the boardwalk. They even have performers at night. They also have jellyrolls when noone else has entertainment.


----------



## Melani

We're looking at getting a small tag along trailer.
Will we have any issues with parking at BWV?


----------



## cman

We just came back form a trip to BWV.  It was the 4th time my parents came along and parked their RV in the BW parking lot.  They've never had a problem.  Plenty of room.


----------



## nydisney14

Love the BW. Can't beat the Boardwalk view, best sight in Disney!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Last month we spent a week at the Boardwalk and we walked over to the Hess Station for a few needs.  I took a bunch of pictures and notes of what they have for selection.  I hope this helps someone! 











WDW only has Chase ATMs, this might be useful for someone to avoid a charge...





Lots of random stuff. You could make spaghetti (without meat), Mac & Cheese and PB&J...wait, they were out of peanut butter. You could make jelly sandwiches.   Or Spam ones. 





You might have spied the coffee. The 8-12 type filters are the ones you use in a DVC Villa, but for the regular hotel rooms you need the 4 cup ones.










Some single-size cereals and full box too.





I know this matters to a lot of people!















Trail mix type stuff on the end.










Only Coke products.  And no, they don't sell gum! 










Handy stuff!










The only fruit in the entire joint.















Single-serving type and 1/2 Gallons.










Half & Half

Overall, here is what I put in my notes: Hess is a lot smaller than I had imagined. They have a LOT of various chips and a few "healthy" choices like pita and veggies chips. The only fruit they had were bananas that were still green and Red Delicious apples. Boring. No veggies, not even a bag of baby carrots. They sold hot dog buns, but no hot dogs. No string cheese or cups of yogurt. 1/2 gallon of milk was $3.09, it's $0.15 cheaper at the Boardwalk, which was surprising. Soda was on sale, and the worker told me about that, so I got 2-12 packs for just over the price of one. A gallon of water is $1.99. A few toiletry items, feminine products, diapers, wipes, toilet paper, tooth care, hair stuff. Candy bars and other candy-typical gas stations stuff. There was a section for hot food, but the displays were empty while I was in there. One was for hot breakfast sandwiches. There was a coffee bar area too, and they did have a roller cooker of hot dogs. The only juice they had was single-serving style. A lot of things didn't have price tags.

It was kinda strange to see the CM's...in costume...pumping gas and purchasing items!


----------



## dansyr2514

Thanks for posting the pics.... Good to know there is a PNC ATM.  Dbf has an atm card with that bank..now we can avoid all the extra charges.


----------



## brookelizabeth

dansyr2514 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics.... Good to know there is a PNC ATM.  Dbf has an atm card with that bank..now we can avoid all the extra charges.



Glad to help!!


----------



## Cee

Those pictures of the Hess mart are extremely helpful!  We will probably make a run for some beer when we're there in Oct.  I hate paying for ONE BEER what you can get a six-pack for anywhere else!   Thanks again!


----------



## podsnel

That was really nice of you, Brook- thank-YOU!!!


----------



## jekjones1558

I wonder what the Hess employees were thinking when you were taking photos of their merchandise!    So nice of you!


----------



## momoflizandains

Great thread!  We're staying there for the first time in July for 3non-park nights before a cruise.  Can't wait!


----------



## Mert

I belong to Boardwalk and me and my family just returnedand loved it, especially the weather we usually go in February and its been to cold.  But we were thinking about Christmas Time, hows the weather usually around that time, swimable weather ?  Christmas seems fun, but with kids need the pools.


----------



## Caren90

Mert said:


> I belong to Boardwalk and me and my family just returnedand loved it, especially the weather we usually go in February and its been to cold.  But we were thinking about Christmas Time, hows the weather usually around that time, swimable weather ?  Christmas seems fun, but with kids need the pools.


Definitely go just before or during Christmas, it is spectacular. Weather can be hit or miss. During December, you can always tell who is from up north because they will venture into the pools (Brrrrr).


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

I'm so exicted I was able to get 3 nights in a standard studio at BWV.  I had OKW booked but BWV came thru.  

I can't wait to wake up and eat breakfast at the boardwalk bakery.


----------



## dansyr2514

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> I'm so exicted I was able to get 3 nights in a standard studio at BWV.  I had OKW booked but BWV came thru.
> 
> I can't wait to wake up and eat breakfast at the boardwalk bakery.



Just curious, when do you waitlist?


----------



## cdnsluvdisney

We have been Members of BWV since 2005 and have been "home" twice a year since.  We absolutely love it!  The first time I walked into a "Boardwalk view" room, I jumped up and down, I was sooo excited!!!  But then after staying in it, realized it was a little noisy for our liking, especially after the bars closed and people were leaving.  We enjoy the noise and energy on the Boardwalk at night but like quiet during our sleep.  We decided in future to get the "standard view" to save points and stay in a quieter location, but mostly for points.  Our second stay, we couldn't get "standard", only "pool view", so we decided to get that.  I wasn't thrilled with the room, especially after the Boardwalk view, but we were still at Boardwalk, where everything is outside our door!  Our third time, we got a "standard view", which was located on the top floor facing the entrance to the resort.  It was absolutely amazing!  The greenery and landscaping is so beautiful, it's fun to sit on the deck and people watch, close to transporation, and the lights that light up the Boardwalk sign and entrance are beautiful.  You can also see the fireworks from Epcot there.  We haven't looked back since and always request a standard view and usually get around the same location.  We have small kids and it is so easy after a busy day at the parks to go in the pool, or the community centre, or go to BCV and watch a movie on the beach, or take the boat ride, watch the entertainers at night, grab a pizza and people watch, rent bikes and ride around the boardwalk, and the list goes on and on.  After our 3rd visit, we added on more points because we loved it so much.  

We are from the West Coast, so when GCV opened up some DVC units, we decided to stay there a couple times, in May and September, for convenience as we have two small children and the flight is much shorter and the parks and resort are much smaller and closer.  It's wonderful and convenient, but we are really excited about returning "home" to BWV on May 1st, after 2 years away  

We are renting a car and heading down to Disney's Vero Beach for our first night to get adjusted to the time change before heading to the BWV.  8 more sleeps


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

Well, I put in a waitlist last week for 4 nights in Sept. but I called the other day and 3days were avab so I booked it.  So I will stay 2 nights at AKV value studio then 3 nights at BWV standard studio.


----------



## saintstickets

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> Well, I put in a waitlist last week for 4 nights in Sept. but I called the other day and 3days were avab so I booked it.  So I will stay 2 nights at AKV value studio then 3 nights at BWV standard studio.



We did something similar to this the week after Thanksgiving 2010 (TR link below).  We stayed at AKV-Kidani for 3 nights and then BWV for 3 nights.  The move wasn't too bad.  You lose some time that could be spent at the parks but it is a good way to experience 2 different resorts during one stay.


----------



## cdnsluvdisney

You can drop your bags off at the bell hop on the morning you leave and tell them you are moving to a new resort and they will have them sent to your next resort for you.  That's what we did the last time we had to switch resorts.  That way you don't lose any time at the parks and don't have the hassle of moving your own baggage.


----------



## Kristineamb

My family and I just rented points for TWO standard studios @The Boardwalk Villas in March!  This will be our first stay here and we are SUPER excited!  Any advice, suggestions, pics, etc that would make our stay more enjoyable would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## icouldlivethere

brookelizabeth said:


> Last month we spent a week at the Boardwalk and we walked over to the Hess Station for a few needs.  I took a bunch of pictures and notes of what they have for selection.  I hope this helps someone!



Thanks so much for posting those pictures from the inside of Hess Station!  The funny thing is that just today I was wondering to myself what food items they had inside the station so I had to laugh when I clicked on this thread to see pictures of everything.  Thanks again!


----------



## Cheltenham

Does anyone know when they last refurbished the rooms at the BWV? What was done?  
Thanks for all of the great information.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

We enjoyed our first stay at AKL but I really missed the Boardwalk!!!  We have reservations for 6 nights at the Boardwalk in September!  I can't wait to return to our favorite resort!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

We had to waitlist the first and last nights of our December trip and the last night (12/18) just came through!    I'm confident we'll get the first night (12/12) eventually.  It'll be our first time staying in a Boardwalk View studio. It'll be so nice to be there at Christmastime!


----------



## jekjones1558

Cheltenham said:


> Does anyone know when they last refurbished the rooms at the BWV? What was done?
> Thanks for all of the great information.



It has been about 2 years now since the refurbishment.  New carpet, some furniture replaced and some refinished/recovered, appliances, TVs.


----------



## Kristineamb

I just wanted to mention there are some videos on YouTube of the Boardwalk!


----------



## bonrea

We went to WDW for the Summer Nightastic fun and stayed a BWV. DH shot some great video and we wanted to share it here.
Here is the link to the Sunrise video he put together: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q38bMd6j_Ds


----------



## Mert

BOARDWALK IS OUT HOME BASE.  AFTER SEVERAL YEARS AND VISITING MOST OF THE HOTELS I HAVE TO SAY IT BY FAR OUR FAVORITE.  WHEN WE FIRST BOUGHT INTO THE V.C. IT WAS OLD KEY WEST WE BOUGHT INTO BUT IT TURNED OUT TO BE SOLD OUT SO THEY PUT US IN THE BOARDWALK WHICH AT THE TIME WAS JUST A PICTURE.  WELL LETS JUST SAY ONE FOR THE GOOD GUYS


----------



## sdzta

Boardwalk is hands down my favorite as well!  We just got home two.days ago and I could go back!  I'm hooked on Disney......have been for a long time 

We are going back this winter and are booked at BLT, which is where we bought at BUT I want to switch to BWV     I just love it!


----------



## dansyr2514

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> Well, I put in a waitlist last week for 4 nights in Sept. but I called the other day and 3days were avab so I booked it.  So I will stay 2 nights at AKV value studio then 3 nights at BWV standard studio.


Good to know. We rented points from a friend and got preferred view. He was nice enough to add a waitlist for us for a standard view. If it comes through, he will apply the difference to the dining plan we're going to add. I doubt it will but it would be nice to save a little money.


----------



## AKV707

This summer we will stay at BWV in a Bw view studio for 8 nights. And this will be our first time as BWV owners! We love AKV our first home and are happy to call BWV our second.


----------



## Kristineamb

Is there a certain time of year that The Luna Pool/Slide is closed to be refurbished?  We will be there mid-March 2012.  TIA


----------



## perdidobay

bonrea said:


> We went to WDW for the Summer Nightastic fun and stayed a BWV. DH shot some great video and we wanted to share it here.
> Here is the link to the Sunrise video he put together: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q38bMd6j_Ds



Thanks for sharing that video, it brought back great memories of my last stay there and my early morning walks around the boardwalk I did for exercise.


----------



## Melani

Just read on DVC News that the sidewalks on the villa side of BWV will be undergoing refurbishments during our upcoming trip.

Any guesses on how this may affect guest getting to & from the pools, Community Hall and HS?


----------



## bonrea

perdidobay said:


> Thanks for sharing that video, it brought back great memories of my last stay there and my early morning walks around the boardwalk I did for exercise.



One is glad to be of service.  Check out the other videos on the bonrea2000 channel on youtube.com.  Not making any money with the videos just do them because we like to and people enjoy them.


----------



## Kristineamb

bump


----------



## Mumph39

Kristineamb said:


> Is there a certain time of year that The Luna Pool/Slide is closed to be refurbished?  We will be there mid-March 2012.  TIA



I read in the Spring 2011 issue of Disney Files magazine that the Keister Coaster is scheduled for refurbishment from February 7, 2012 through mid March.   The Luna Pool will remain open.  There will also be a shuttle to Y & B to use the Stormalong Bay Pool and Slide.

We will be at the BWV in Feb. 2012.  Thought about switching hotels, but just love our BWV.  Kids agreed!


----------



## Kristineamb

Mumph39 said:


> I read in the Spring 2011 issue of Disney Files magazine that the Keister Coaster is scheduled for refurbishment from February 7, 2012 through mid March.   The Luna Pool will remain open.  There will also be a shuttle to Y & B to use the Stormalong Bay Pool and Slide.



Thanks for the info!  Not sure it will be warm enough to swim while we're there....


----------



## Mumph39

I know what you mean.  I've been there in February when it's been 85 degrees and when it's been 30.  I'm hoping for warm, but won't complain if it's not!


----------



## horselover

What happened to the love for BWV?  Last post on this thread was in July!

Well I for one am very excited to be going home in 26 more days!!!    

Question for the experts though.  Never went out of my way to look for them so I can't remember.  Are there charcoal grills available & if so where are they located?

Anyone else going to be there 10/5-12?  Bring on F&W already!!!


----------



## Kristineamb

horselover said:


> What happened to the love for BWV?  Last post on this thread was in July!
> 
> Well I for one am very excited to be going home in 26 more days!!!
> 
> Question for the experts though.  Never went out of my way to look for them so I can't remember.  Are there charcoal grills available & if so where are they located?
> 
> Anyone else going to be there 10/5-12?  Bring on F&W already!!!



Have a GREAT trip!  
I'll look forward to your "full report" when you return!  
We are staying @BWV for the first time EVER in March!


----------



## BLLB

horselover said:


> What happened to the love for BWV?  Last post on this thread was in July!
> 
> Well I for one am very excited to be going home in 26 more days!!!
> 
> Question for the experts though.  Never went out of my way to look for them so I can't remember.  Are there charcoal grills available & if so where are they located?
> 
> Anyone else going to be there 10/5-12?  Bring on F&W already!!!



I know there is a grill next to Community Hall, on the right side if you are looking towards the water.


----------



## dan and scott

Love my BW-but will be at our other home this year BLT grand villa MK view--last year we did the BW 2-story grand villa.

Scott


----------



## horselover

BLLB said:


> I know there is a grill next to Community Hall, on the right side if you are looking towards the water.



Thank you!



dan and scott said:


> Love my BW-but will be at our other home this year BLT grand villa MK view--last year we did the BW 2-story grand villa.
> 
> Scott



Nice!  BLT is the last resort left on our WDW DVC resort list to stay at.  I've stayed at all the others.  Just can't seem to pull myself away from my favorites, but if we plan a short March stay BLT it will be if there's availability.


----------



## mdsd8700

Looking forward to our first BWV staying for 4 nights Thanksgiving Weekend.  We have stayed at the inn before but never the villas.  We also have family and friends coming with us.  We are so excited and can't wait!!


----------



## marie1981

BLLB said:


> I know there is a grill next to Community Hall, on the right side if you are looking towards the water.



I was there in march, and that grill did not look to appealing . I do not think I would cook anything on it...


----------



## Mousewerks

horselover said:


> What happened to the love for BWV?  Last post on this thread was in July!
> 
> Well I for one am very excited to be going home in 26 more days!!!
> 
> Question for the experts though.  Never went out of my way to look for them so I can't remember.  Are there charcoal grills available & if so where are they located?
> 
> Anyone else going to be there 10/5-12?  Bring on F&W already!!!



We'll be there in 14 days!  9/23 - 9/28 in a 2bd.   It'll be our first time staying there and we're very much looking forward to it!


----------



## mumto3girls

I'm not sure how I missed this thread all these years--just finished reading it from start to finish today.  We love BWV and after 14 years are still glad that it is our home resort at the parks.  My goal is to stay at all the DVC resorts, but when it comes time to book, I almost always want BWV.  We really enjoy being able to walk to the DHS and Epcot and feeling like we are in the middle of the action. We just booked an unexpected trip for late January and we are going to try AKV for the first time.  We are excited, but I am wondering how much we will miss the boardwalk.  We also have not yet stayed at OKW and BLT.  We will get there one day.


----------



## Figment2101

Absolutely love my BWV'S. Have owned there for almost 12 years. Next stay commences on 14th Dec. I can hardly wait!


----------



## deedisneydream97

Community Hall will also provide you with all the "tools" your need for barbeque (except charcoal and lighter fluid).  At least, that is what the nice people in community hall told me last year.  Have never used it, though.

How have I not seen this thread ever until this morning?


----------



## Mert

I HAVE BEEN A MEMBER AT BOARDWALK FOR ABOUT 10 YEARS NOW.  THE FUNNY THING ABOUT IT FOR MY FAMILY IS WHEN I FIRST BOUGHT INTO THE DVC I BOUGHT INTO OLD KEY WEST AND BOARDWALK WAS BEING BUILT.  WE THEN FOUND OUT OLD KEY WEST WAS FULL SO THEY PUT US INTO BOARDWALK WHICH WE WERENT TO HAPPY ABOUT .  10 YEARS LATER AND MANY STAYS THERE AND WE GOT THAT ONE WRONG.​


----------



## horselover

I'm so glad I bumped this thread up.     

Thanks to all for the info on the grills & tools.  We'll check it out when we get there & then decide if it's worth going to the store & buying charcoal.


----------



## momtwoboys

I love reading the replies too! It is helping me make a decision for Sunday morning! We are renting points in april and our 2 choices are BWV studio or akv studio (Jambo house) I will just be relieved to have something booked any other helpful hints to sway us????


----------



## horselover

momtwoboys said:


> I love reading the replies too! It is helping me make a decision for Sunday morning! We are renting points in april and our 2 choices are BWV studio or akv studio (Jambo house) I will just be relieved to have something booked any other helpful hints to sway us????



I own at both so I have a pretty good idea what each has to offer.  Looking at the pics in your signature it looks like your children are older.  I would go for BWV.  Can't beat the location.  AKV is removed from most of the "action".  Tons of things to do on the boardwalk & around crescent lake.  You can walk to 2 parks.  Lots of dining choices & if you don't see what you want on the boardwalk it's a 10 min. (at most) walk into Epcot.  AKV has no quiet pool & the one at BWV is fabulous.  I prefer it to the main pool.  The community hall is right there at the quiet pool too.

Am I swaying you yet?!


----------



## MOM POPPINS

We are doing a split stay at AKL and BWV next week.  2 nights at AKL and 6 at the Boardwalk!  The Boardwalk is our favorite resort!


----------



## momtwoboys

yes that has helped alot! Standard view is cheaper than boardwalk view though.....hmmmm. 160 points for standard 200 for boardwalk.....


----------



## kristenrice

I am about 33 days away from my first trip to BWV!  Well, make that 35...we're staying the first two nights at BLT...also for the first time.

The trip was primarily for my birthday (which happens to correspond quite nicely with F&W) but since my BFF backed out on me, my DSiL has agreed to come along.  She has *never* been to WDW before.  I hope we get one of those "special" standard 1BR's that I've heard people rave about.  It *is* my birthday, afterall.


----------



## momtwoboys

how is the bus service to AK and MK??


----------



## SUSIEQ

7 more days until BWV and MNSSHP!!!


----------



## gojoe

horselover said:


> What happened to the love for BWV?  Last post on this thread was in July!
> 
> Well I for one am very excited to be going home in 26 more days!!!
> 
> Question for the experts though.  Never went out of my way to look for them so I can't remember.  Are there charcoal grills available & if so where are they located?
> 
> Anyone else going to be there 10/5-12?  Bring on F&W already!!!



Will be there 8th-10th. Say Hi if you see us.


----------



## Cee

We will be checking in three weeks from TODAY.  Can't WAIT.  First time staying at BWV!


----------



## horselover

gojoe said:


> Will be there 8th-10th. Say Hi if you see us.



I will!


----------



## Kristineamb

momtwoboys said:


> how is the bus service to AK and MK??



Inquiring minds what to know!


----------



## horselover

momtwoboys said:


> how is the bus service to AK and MK??





Kristineamb said:


> Inquiring minds what to know!



We always have a car so I can't speak from personal experience.  What I can say is I've heard BWV is not known for it's great bus service.  They share a bus with Swan & Dolphin I believe.  I think at slow times they may also share with BC.  Hopefully someone else will come along that uses the buses frequently & share their experiences.


----------



## momtwoboys

horselover, thanks! That doesn't sound too good Why do they clump all those deluxe resorts together? Our stays at AKL were quite good, even though its a bit farther the buses were pretty direct. Hmmmm. Again thanks!


----------



## sleeperclan

Just returned from a split stay at both BWV and AKV.  We were in a one bedroom at BWV for 3 nights...we had a corner room on the ground level.  My DH now has a new favorite resort  He loved being able to get up in the wee hours of the morning (5:00am is his usual wake-up time) and take a stroll around the boardwalk.  Having a kitchen enabled us to cook 2 dinners and have breakfast in the room.  It was a quiet area and the king bed was soooo comfortable  At AKV we stayed in a standard studio--usually, we stay in a value studio.  The difference in value/standard size was noticeable and the pool view was really nice (as opposed to our usual parking lot view).  We had a room overlooking the lobby and the elevators were just two doors down...very convenient!  AKV are DD, DS, and my favorite resort!  We just love the decor and atmosphere there.  BWV were nice, but didn't have the same "homey" feel for the three of us.  We plan on a stay next year in a 2 bedroom for 7 of us, but are undecided between Kidani and Jambo house...but, we may lose out to BWV if DH has his way


----------



## PinkTink63

horselover said:


> We always have a car so I can't speak from personal experience.  What I can say is I've heard BWV is not known for it's great bus service.  They share a bus with Swan & Dolphin I believe.  I think at slow times they may also share with BC.  Hopefully someone else will come along that uses the buses frequently & share their experiences.



We have stayed at all but VWL and find that the bus service at the BWV is by far the worst we have encountered!  I don't know if it is the time of year we go which is always the end of July through August.  The bus services Swan, Dolphin, BWV and BCV.  With that said, we still LOVE to stay there!


----------



## 2binak

sleeperclan said:


> Just returned from a split stay at both BWV and AKV.  We were in a one bedroom at BWV for 3 nights...we had a corner room on the ground level.



Would you mind sharing what area you stayed in at BWV?  We'll be there next month and would love a quiet area, hopefully close to the parking lot.


----------



## sleeperclan

2binak said:


> Would you mind sharing what area you stayed in at BWV?  We'll be there next month and would love a quiet area, hopefully close to the parking lot.



Not at all!  We were in room 1121 which is on the corner (had a very large patio) nearest the parking lot.  We were able to walk from parking through the service gate and into the side entrance right to our room.  When we checked in, it seemed like a very loooong walk to the room, until DH found the "quick" entrance/exit for us!  DH liked the room, because we had a set of hedges in front of the patio for privacy, yet we could still see a good portion of the fountain from the villa.  Although we did not use the bus system, the bus stop was right across the street from our room. When we booked, we did request a corner room


----------



## 2binak

sleeperclan said:


> Not at all!  We were in room 1121 which is on the corner (had a very large patio) nearest the parking lot.  When we booked, we did request a corner room



Was it standard view or pool/garden view?


----------



## sleeperclan

2binak said:


> Was it standard view or pool/garden view?



It was a standard view 1 bedroom.  I don't know that I'd go for a pool view...my whole family thinks clowns are creepy


----------



## horselover

sleeperclan said:


> It was a standard view 1 bedroom.  I don't know that I'd go for a pool view...*my whole family thinks clowns are creepy:*laughing:



 

If we book preferred view I always ask for a view of the quiet pool.  That's not a bad view as long as you don't have a giant tree in front of your balcony (been there, done that).         Sometimes you get a lovely view of the pool, canal, & ToT.   I have no problem with standard view if I can get it.  I'm hoping to get one of those corner rooms one of these days.  I'm excited to finally be trying the BW view on our next trip.  I just wish it was for more than 1 night.


----------



## Mister Incredible

When we bought into the DVC 10 years ago it was based on a recommendation of a good friend.  We never did a tour and the only time we talked to a DVC sales rep was when we told her how many points we wanted.
I remember telling my wife, this sound pretty cool, but the Boardwalk is in the middle of nowhere.  However, if you want to do this, I'm in.

That was before I ever stayed at the Boardwalk.  It took about a day or two for it to become my favorite hotel on property!  When I realized you could walk to Epcot and MGM, I realized that it is far more centralized than most others.  Actually the walk to MGM is probably one of my favorite things to do as it is so relaxing.  

When the kids were young, my wife would go to bed early and I would sneak down to the ESPN club to catch a game.  I just think there is far more to do there than most resorts.

I tell that story all the time and I chuckle every time I do as I can hear myself say, "I'm not going to like the Boardwalk!"  Every family member or friend that we take LOVE it there too.

I'm not sure I would buy points at any other resort!  OK, maybe BayLake..lol


----------



## 2binak

sleeperclan said:


> It was a standard view 1 bedroom.  I don't know that I'd go for a pool view...my whole family thinks clowns are creepy



Clowns ARE creepy!  

We have pool/garden view booked so I know I'll be requesting a quiet pool view.


----------



## Elise79

We are checking in for our first stay at BWV on 9/23 for 4 nights before moving home to BLT.

Can I just double check - it is one check in for both Inn & Villas? I know that sounds silly as we have walked round the BW but never actually gone into the resort.

Secondly how easy is self parking? 

Finally, I have read about people taking short cuts buy using the stairs to get out - were are they generally situated? As we only have 4 nights I want to try and get a head start! We did 4 nights at BCV in May and it took all that time to work out the shortest routes (Like cutting across past the Solarium to get to the main entrance )

Thanks


----------



## gojoe

Same desk for Villa & Inn. There are a ton on fire exits all over the place. Most are accessible with your room key card. Look for any Exit sign to get our. Self parking can be an issue. The nearest is for valet. I think too many non-guest park at the Boardwalk making parking tough. There is parking across the street, not on this map. It's up hill to the resort too. Still I love it.


----------



## LSchrow

Elise79 said:


> how easy is self parking?


we have stayed at BWVs since it oped, 2-3x a year, 10-14 days at a time, in spring, summer and fall. 
we have never had to park across the street, as there is always at least one spot in the resort guest lot .(across from the bus stop). they sometimes reserve the lot behind the valet for resort guests only .(we'v never had to use it tho).
btw, if you are a resort guest and cannot find a spot in one of those 2 lots, have one person go to the front desk and ask.
they will often offer free valet if the lot is full.
hth


----------



## mecllap

Elise -- not sure what all is included in your query about ease of self-parking.  The parking situation was my least favorite part of staying at the BWV (Pretty much everything else was great).

I find the pretty-much mandatory use of car unpackers, and bell services at some of the DVCs to be very annoying.  While just parking your car at BWV is "easy" -- you then have the partly (fairly long) uphill hike to your unit, which can feel like a really long way, if you are "schlepping" anything, or tired from a long day.

You can't use their bell carts.  The unloading process is two-part -- someone loads your stuff onto a cart, then when you're in your room, you have bell services deliver it.  The unloader I had told me it was two separate services (ergo, two tips) -- and it can be the reverse when you leave.  I had two wheeled carriers (my rollator, and a "box"-type cart) in my car on my last trip, so I was able to load the car back up (with excellent help from my grandson), since I had by then figured out the back exit, and it's downhill getting back to the parking area, and I had gotten my car situated closer to the Boardwalk building.  I ended up not using my car once we had checked in because I didn't want to lose the closer spot -- some spots are a long ways back in the parking lot.  But, also, I'm 66 and getting a little creaky (I use a Rollator part of the time, but don't yet have HA hangtag -- altho those spots aren't much closer).  Younger people, who have 2-3 strong people in their group (or deeper pockets than I do), might consider it to be easier.

It was also a little annoying that a lot of the parking area is blocked off for valet parking, and most of it is empty most of the time. Seems to me that the valet parking should be in the back of the lot -- not the front (altho I did see one valet guy actually running back to the lot, so I suppose that's why they want it closer).


----------



## sleeperclan

mecllap said:


> Elise -- not sure what all is included in your query about ease of self-parking.  The parking situation was my least favorite part of staying at the BWV (Pretty much everything else was great).
> 
> I find the pretty-much mandatory use of car unpackers, and bell services at some of the DVCs to be very annoying.  *While just parking your car at BWV is "easy" -- you then have the partly (fairly long) uphill hike to your unit, which can feel like a really long way, if you are "schlepping" anything, or tired from a long day.
> 
> You can't use their bell carts.  The unloading process is two-part -- someone loads your stuff onto a cart, then when you're in your room, you have bell services deliver it.  The unloader I had told me it was two separate services (ergo, two tips) -- and it can be the reverse when you leave. * I had two wheeled carriers (my rollator, and a "box"-type cart) in my car on my last trip, so I was able to load the car back up (with excellent help from my grandson), since I had by then figured out the back exit, and it's downhill getting back to the parking area, and I had gotten my car situated closer to the Boardwalk building.  I ended up not using my car once we had checked in because I didn't want to lose the closer spot -- some spots are a long ways back in the parking lot.  But, also, I'm 66 and getting a little creaky (I use a Rollator part of the time, but don't yet have HA hangtag -- altho those spots aren't much closer).  Younger people, who have 2-3 strong people in their group (or deeper pockets than I do), might consider it to be easier.
> 
> It was also a little annoying that a lot of the parking area is blocked off for valet parking, and most of it is empty most of the time. Seems to me that the valet parking should be in the back of the lot -- not the front (altho I did see one valet guy actually running back to the lot, so I suppose that's why they want it closer).



Agree...bell services was pretty much a must staying here!  Along with 4 suitcases, 3 bags of food, and 2 coolers, the trek would have been a pain.  We didn't have to tip twice, though when leaving.  Bell services picked up our bags and the same gentleman loaded our car up. I also found it strange that the valet parking was in front and very empty, but no one asked my opinion when planning the resort


----------



## jekjones1558

We adore BWV and stay there 3 or 4 times a year.  That said, the valet/bell services hand-off of luggage upon arrival is a pet peeve of ours.  Valet, which also unloads your luggage from your car, is run by Bags, a private company while Bell Services is staffed by Disney employees, so I understand the reason for tipping twice.  But that doesn't mean that I like it.  As a previous poster stated, for some reason Bell Services is allowed to take luggage to your car upon departure, so only 1 tip is required then.  We are good tippers, including tips for mousekeepers, but for some reason the double tipping issue for arrival at BWV really bugs us.
P.S.  If your room is not ready when you check-in and you need to store your luggage, I wonder if a third tip for storing luggage is expected?  Last time that happened to us we did give another tip when we dropped off the luggage with Bell Services for storage.


----------



## yensid9111

I just booked our first stay at BWV....while DVC planning, noticed that our Feb. vacation was during President's day, and decided we didn't want to visit during a holiday.  We were booked at Kidani Village (our favorite resort); and decided while I was changing dates, to see if anything was available at BWV.  We've stayed at:  WLV; BCV; OKW; GCV; HHI; VB & AKV.   I was surprised that for our trip (2/26-3/2) that standard, boardwalk & preferred were all available (1 bedroom is what we normally book).  I went with standard...trying to save up some points for Aulani in Feb. 2013!  I requested an upper floor.  Excited to try a new (to us) DVC resort, but I have a feeling that we are really going to miss our beloved Kidani Village!


----------



## jamerican

mumto3girls said:


> I'm not sure how I missed this thread all these years--just finished reading it from start to finish today.  We love BWV and after 14 years are still glad that it is our home resort at the parks.  My goal is to stay at all the DVC resorts, but when it comes time to book, I almost always want BWV.  We really enjoy being able to walk to the DHS and Epcot and feeling like we are in the middle of the action. We just booked an unexpected trip for late January and we are going to try AKV for the first time.  We are excited, but I am wondering how much we will miss the boardwalk.  We also have not yet stayed at OKW and BLT.  We will get there one day.



Our first visit was in March to OKW! LOVE it - our next visit is a couple of years out  Need to save  DH is a saver  anyway - we are thinking towards BWV for that trip - and I wonder if it can possibly top OKW


----------



## Mousewerks

We arrive tomorrow!  Can't wait!  Have a 2bd Garden/Pool view.


----------



## gojoe

It was love at first sight. My wife and I had dinner at Flying Fish. Wonderful dining experience. After diner we strolled the Boardwalk taking in all it has to offer. We never set foot in a DVC unit or stop at a booth but I came home determined to vacation there soon. 
I'm not going to bore you with the details. It did take me a year to convince my wife to buy at Boardwalk. We took our first trip soon after closing. After the first night my wife woke up and the first thing out of her mouth was we need to buy more points. It's a perfect fit for us. We always say we're going to stat at another resort but just haven't been able to do it. Love The Boardwalk.


----------



## lilpooh108

jekjones1558 said:


> We adore BWV and stay there 3 or 4 times a year.  That said, the valet/bell services hand-off of luggage upon arrival is a pet peeve of ours.  Valet, which also unloads your luggage from your car, is run by Bags, a private company while Bell Services is staffed by Disney employees, so I understand the reason for tipping twice.  But that doesn't mean that I like it.  As a previous poster stated, for some reason Bell Services is allowed to take luggage to your car upon departure, so only 1 tip is required then.  We are good tippers, including tips for mousekeepers, but for some reason the double tipping issue for arrival at BWV really bugs us.
> P.S.  If your room is not ready when you check-in and you need to store your luggage, I wonder if a third tip for storing luggage is expected?  Last time that happened to us we did give another tip when we dropped off the luggage with Bell Services for storage.



We're doing our first stay for F&W this October and I'm super excited but confused about the luggage info...

Is it possible to simply pull up the car to the front of the resort, drop people and luggage off, and roll your own luggage in without bothering Valet or Bell Services?  We don't usually like to use Bell Services since we pack so light.

I also have a few more questions for the BWV experts here 

1)  We booked a garden/pool view.  We'd love to have a quiet room with a nice serene view.  Greenbelt or pool is fine.  What requests should I make and what will the view be of?  Are there pictures anywhere of the views?  

2)  I've read that the bus service back from MK is horrible, and that some people suggest getting off at the Swan and walking back since the Swan is the first stop.  How many minutes is this walk?  Is the pathway obvious?  I've only walked from Epcot to BW, and never anywhere else.

3)  We might need to rent a manual wheelchair for our trip....does anyone know the closest place to get a wheelchair by the International Gateaway?

4)  Does BWV charge the $10 fee if we mail ourselves packages for pick up upon arrival?  I thought I read this somewhere...  Do they ever waive the fee?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ajpruett

Own at AKV and BWV was our first trip "home."  I was absolutely blown away!  We stayed in a 1Br and yeah, we were in 5002 - the last room from elevations. The halls did feel like being on Tower of Terror and I thought the Clown was eating small children, but I regret not buying here originally.  Such a fantastic location.  Can't wait to go back.


----------



## jekjones1558

lilpooh108 said:


> We're doing our first stay for F&W this October and I'm super excited but confused about the luggage info...
> 
> Is it possible to simply pull up the car to the front of the resort, drop people and luggage off, and roll your own luggage in without bothering Valet or Bell Services?  We don't usually like to use Bell Services since we pack so light.
> 
> I also have a few more questions for the BWV experts here
> 
> 1)  We booked a garden/pool view.  We'd love to have a quiet room with a nice serene view.  Greenbelt or pool is fine.  What requests should I make and what will the view be of?  Are there pictures anywhere of the views?
> 
> 2)  I've read that the bus service back from MK is horrible, and that some people suggest getting off at the Swan and walking back since the Swan is the first stop.  How many minutes is this walk?  Is the pathway obvious?  I've only walked from Epcot to BW, and never anywhere else.
> 
> 3)  We might need to rent a manual wheelchair for our trip....does anyone know the closest place to get a wheelchair by the International Gateaway?
> 
> 4)  Does BWV charge the $10 fee if we mail ourselves packages for pick up upon arrival?  I thought I read this somewhere...  Do they ever waive the fee?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Yes, you can just wheel your own luggage to your room.  No problem.

1)  Here is a schemata originally posted by Granny:






If you are looking for "serene" then I would request "quiet pool view."  That would be the the bottom red "u" shaped section. 

2)  During 95% of our 35+ stays at BWV the MK bus stops FIRST at BWV on the trip back from MK, then goes on to Swan and Dolphin.  On the way to MK during 95% of our BWV trips the MK bus stops first at BWV, then Swan and Dolphin, then MK. It is not my favorite part of my WDW trip but not really that much worse than making multiple stops at OKW or SSR.  If you are unlucky and your bus returning from MK stops at Swan and Dolphin first then you can get off at Swan, walk through the hotel and out towards the boat dock, walk over the bridge and you will clearly see the sign for BWV.  You will save only a few minutes at best.  This strategy is more often suggested when you are taking the boat back from DHS.  Getting off at the Swan rather than riding the boat to BCV then to BWV will save 15 minutes or so.

3)  We have used a BWV wheelchair for free for an entire stay.  It was a little worn but worked fine for us.  You can also rent one at the International Gateway or any theme park if you prefer.  Here is a link:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/wheelchair-rentals/

4)  Can't help you with this one.  Hopefully someone else will post.


----------



## bobbiwoz

#4.  Last year, I mailed a Disboard Christmas tree to BWV and didn't have to pay to collect it.


----------



## lilpooh108

Thanks Jean and bobbiwoz!

Do you know whether a room with a view of the quiet pool is very far from the elevators and/or bus stop?  

Is there a good compromise for a quiet room with the added bonus of being close to the elevators/bus stop?

As you can see, we're trying to avoid the long hallways since we're anticipating that someone in our party will need assistance with a wheelchair.

TIA~


----------



## jekjones1558

lilpooh108 said:


> Thanks Jean and bobbiwoz!
> 
> Do you know whether a room with a view of the quiet pool is very far from the elevators and/or bus stop?
> 
> Is there a good compromise for a quiet room with the added bonus of being close to the elevators/bus stop?
> 
> As you can see, we're trying to avoid the long hallways since we're anticipating that someone in our party will need assistance with a wheelchair.
> 
> TIA~



With a wheelchair you will want to be close to the one and only set of elevators, which is located in the above photo at the small gap between the green line and the red line.  If you have a studio booked then "Village Green view" would be the request that would get you very close to the elevators.  Those rooms (all studios) are represented in the photo by the small red line between the blue line and the green line.  Village Green rooms overlook the grassy area between the lobby and the boat dock.  They provide a partial boardwalk view but they may or may not be as quiet as other pool/garden rooms.  You may want to just request "Need close to elevator for medical reasons."


----------



## jamerican

jekjones1558 said:


> With a wheelchair you will want to be close to the one and only set of elevators, which is located in the above photo at the small gap between the green line and the red line.  If you have a studio booked then "Village Green view" would be the request that would get you very close to the elevators.  Those rooms (all studios) are represented in the photo by the small red line between the blue line and the green line.  Village Green rooms overlook the grassy area between the lobby and the boat dock.  They provide a partial boardwalk view but they may or may not be as quiet as other pool/garden rooms.  You may want to just request "Need close to elevator for medical reasons."



You are an amazing wealth of information on this resort! I am in awe!! We will most likely book a studio...do you know - I am just sure you do!!  - where to request to have a view of Epcot - I LOVE EPCOT!! I only spent one day there this past March!! NOT ENOUGH!! My kids 7 and 8 love it too - as does the hubby! Our first and only trip was in March ever! And we stayed at and loved OKW! But we want to try somewhere new and CLOSE to my love  EPCOT!  I have seen a picture posted somewhere of a view from the fourth floor - I believe is what it said - looking at Spaceship Earth! How can I get that view?? 

Thanks again for sharing all this information and the aerial photo is great!


----------



## jekjones1558

jamerican said:


> You are an amazing wealth of information on this resort! I am in awe!! We will most likely book a studio...do you know - I am just sure you do!!  - where to request to have a view of Epcot - I LOVE EPCOT!! I only spent one day there this past March!! NOT ENOUGH!! My kids 7 and 8 love it too - as does the hubby! Our first and only trip was in March ever! And we stayed at and loved OKW! But we want to try somewhere new and CLOSE to my love  EPCOT!  I have seen a picture posted somewhere of a view from the fourth floor - I believe is what it said - looking at Spaceship Earth! How can I get that view??
> 
> Thanks again for sharing all this information and the aerial photo is great!



Sounds like you want a BW view room.  You can see Spaceship Earth and the high fireworks from Illuminations from all of the BW view rooms.  Here is a photo from a BW view room:






We always book BW view.  But be forewarned that some of the BW view rooms are a hike from the elevators and if you are on your BW view balcony during Illuminations you will definitely hear loud blasts 3 different times.  Also be aware that if you do not own points at BWV then you will be booking at 7 months out and BW view rooms can be hard to get (they are only about 20% of the total villas, and that 20% includes studios and 1, 2 and 3 bedrooms).  If you love Epcot then I hope that you are able to try a BW view room some day.  Good luck!


----------



## jamerican

jekjones1558 said:


> Sounds like you want a BW view room.  You can see Spaceship Earth and the high fireworks from Illuminations from all of the BW view rooms.  Here is a photo from a BW view room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always book BW view.  But be forewarned that some of the BW view rooms are a hike from the elevators and if you are on your BW view balcony during Illuminations you will definitely hear loud blasts 3 different times.  Also be aware that if you do not own points at BWV then you will be booking at 7 months out and BW view rooms can be hard to get (they are only about 20% of the total villas, and that 20% includes studios and 1, 2 and 3 bedrooms).  If you love Epcot then I hope that you are able to try a BW view room some day.  Good luck!



Oh my - I am dying over the view! 
I am not an owner - I am very appreciative of the owner that rented to us in March and am hopeful to find someone as wonderful in 2013 when we return...I am a compulsive planner!! So, yes, already at the computer  "studying" for my next "test" on my favorite subject 

BW View - got it...will try to find a BWV owner! So, November of 2012 - I will be on the hunt for an owner 

Again - THANK YOU!! I am sure I will be posting more questions in my plan-a-thon over the next 744 days 

http://www.happycountdown.com/Brown's Magical Return/index.cfm

http://web.me.com/photographybyann/Magical_Trip_2011/Magical_Journey_2011/Magical_Journey_2011.html


----------



## jekjones1558

jamerican said:


> Oh my - I am dying over the view!
> I am not an owner - I am very appreciative of the owner that rented to us in March and am hopeful to find someone as wonderful in 2013 when we return...I am a compulsive planner!! So, yes, already at the computer  "studying" for my next "test" on my favorite subject
> 
> BW View - got it...will try to find a BWV owner! So, November of 2012 - I will be on the hunt for an owner
> 
> Again - THANK YOU!! I am sure I will be posting more questions in my plan-a-thon over the next 744 days
> 
> http://www.happycountdown.com/Brown's Magical Return/index.cfm
> 
> http://web.me.com/photographybyann/Magical_Trip_2011/Magical_Journey_2011/Magical_Journey_2011.html



I am sure you will find a BWV owner who can call right at 11 months and get you a BW view studio.  It sounds like you will be going in October of 2013 during Food and Wine Festival at Epcot, a fantastic time to be at BWV.  That is one of the hardest times to book BW view so you are wise, indeed, to be planning ahead.  
Here is a not-that-great daytime photo from a BW view room.  I have better ones but recently cleaned up my hard drive and archived a lot of my photos.  But you get the idea.


----------



## mecllap

lil  if you have enough people in your group to wrangle your luggage, you can certainly drop them and it off without using bell services to take it to your room.  I usually drive and don't travel light (with food boxes, cooler, and other various supplies besides the wheeled luggage), and I'm older and creaky -- my BWV trip was me and my grandson, so we had to unload with valet/bell services.  

If you might need a wheelchair, you should take a look at the Disabilities thread for tips, including having an off-site rental place deliver a chair to the resort.  I don't think you can rely on the resort having one that you can use for several days, including park visits.  The elevators are quite a ways away from the bus stop (and a lot of the rooms), and it's kind of uphill coming back from the bus stop at the end of the day.


----------



## jamerican

jekjones1558 said:


> I am sure you will find a BWV owner who can call right at 11 months and get you a BW view studio.  It sounds like you will be going in October of 2013 during Food and Wine Festival at Epcot, a fantastic time to be at BWV.  That is one of the hardest times to book BW view so you are wise, indeed, to be planning ahead.
> Here is a not-that-great daytime photo from a BW view room.  I have better ones but recently cleaned up my hard drive and archived a lot of my photos.  But you get the idea.



OMGosh! That is incredible!! Now to wait!

Yes, Food and Wine Fest and MNSSHP...so excited!! AND the Fantasyland expansion should be done if not nearly all completed! Don't want to wish our lives away - but I can't wait!!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## lilpooh108

mecllap said:


> lil  if you have enough people in your group to wrangle your luggage, you can certainly drop them and it off without using bell services to take it to your room.  I usually drive and don't travel light (with food boxes, cooler, and other various supplies besides the wheeled luggage), and I'm older and creaky -- my BWV trip was me and my grandson, so we had to unload with valet/bell services.
> 
> If you might need a wheelchair, you should take a look at the Disabilities thread for tips, including having an off-site rental place deliver a chair to the resort.  I don't think you can rely on the resort having one that you can use for several days, including park visits.  The elevators are quite a ways away from the bus stop (and a lot of the rooms), and it's kind of uphill coming back from the bus stop at the end of the day.



Thanks for the advice!  I will definitely look into offsite wheelchair rentals as well and will check out the disabilities board.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lilpooh108 said:


> Thanks for the advice!  I will definitely look into offsite wheelchair rentals as well and will check out the disabilities board.



We stayed at BWV a couple of times with my mother who used a manual wheelchair.  We always rented one from Care Medical so we were certain we had a chair the whole time. They deliver to bell service so it's waiting for you when you arrive.  If cost is a concern you could wait and see if the resort had one for you to use and if not one of the rental services should be able to deliver a chair the next day if not sooner.

With a manual wheelchair we also liked to be as near as possible to the elevator since the carpeted hallways make it harder to push the chair.


----------



## jamerican

jekjones1558 said:


> With a wheelchair you will want to be close to the one and only set of elevators, which is located in the above photo at the small gap between the green line and the red line.  If you have a studio booked then "Village Green view" would be the request that would get you very close to the elevators.  Those rooms (all studios) are represented in the photo by the small red line between the blue line and the green line.  Village Green rooms overlook the grassy area between the lobby and the boat dock.  They provide a partial boardwalk view but they may or may not be as quiet as other pool/garden rooms.  You may want to just request "Need close to elevator for medical reasons."




Are "Village Green Rooms" categorized as "preferred" or "standard" view?

Thanks!


----------



## jekjones1558

jamerican said:


> Are "Village Green Rooms" categorized as "preferred" or "standard" view?
> 
> Thanks!



Village Green view is a part of preferred category.


----------



## jamerican

jekjones1558 said:


> Village Green view is a part of preferred category.



Jean - I am seriously going to let you plan my trip! You are the best!


----------



## jekjones1558

jamerican said:


> Jean - I am seriously going to let you plan my trip! You are the best!



It is entirely possible that DH and I will be at BWV in October, 2013 and if that happens maybe we can compare notes in person!


----------



## lilpooh108

Hello BWV lovers...I found this link on the Disney Resort thread showing nice pictures of a 1BR at BWV.  Just wanted to share:

http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/disney-boardwalk-villas/photos/one-bedroom-villa/show/


----------



## Splashboat

lilpooh108 said:


> Hello BWV lovers...I found this link on the Disney Resort thread showing nice pictures of a 1BR at BWV.  Just wanted to share:
> 
> http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/disney-boardwalk-villas/photos/one-bedroom-villa/show/



Very nice ~ thanks for sharing!


----------



## horselover

4 more days til I'm home!


----------



## gojoe

horselover said:


> 4 more days til I'm home!



5 Days 20 hrs till we board our flight home to Boardwalk.


----------



## GranJan

lilpooh108 said:


> Hello BWV lovers...I found this link on the Disney Resort thread showing nice pictures of a 1BR at BWV.  Just wanted to share:
> 
> http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/disney-boardwalk-villas/photos/one-bedroom-villa/show/



Thank you for this link! We just booked BWV this morning & we were able to get a 2 bed in boardwalk view at 7 mo. I didn't want to do too much research until I knew for sure it would be available. Standard view was also available but we had already transferred points thinking it wouldn't be, so since we had the points we decided to go ahead & get the boardwalk view. Now that I've got it booked, I'm ready to find out all I can. I can't wait after seeing these pictures...the new colors are so pretty.


----------



## psac

Thanks for the link. We loved our stay on the Inn side enough to buy a resale DVC with BWV as our home. Now just a little over a month away from our first trip home. Can't wait!!


----------



## LoveKermit

jekjones1558 said:


> It is entirely possible that DH and I will be at BWV in October, 2013 and if that happens maybe we can compare notes in person!



Us too for DHs 40th.  Already (thinking about) planning.....


----------



## Infamousmare

lilpooh108 said:


> Hello BWV lovers...I found this link on the Disney Resort thread showing nice pictures of a 1BR at BWV.  Just wanted to share:
> 
> http://www.oyster.com/orlando/hotels/disney-boardwalk-villas/photos/one-bedroom-villa/show/



Wow-thank you so much for sharing!   I've never stayed here and just changed my reservation (today!) from a deluxe room at the GF to a one-bedroom villa at BWV.   

So, is the walk from BWV to EC pretty easy?   Or do you recommend just taking the boat?   Also, will we be able to wheel a stroller right onto the boat, or will we have to fold it?  (I'll be traveling with my not-quite-4-month-old daughter next month and will be using a snap-n-go stroller with her carseat).


----------



## TCups4Me

DH and I are planning to rent points for a trip in fall 2012 (after F&W).  We'll have my mom, and our boys (2 & 5 then) with us.  AKV and BWV fit our budget for a 2br and we really like the looks of both resorts for different reasons.  

AKV is more visually appealing to us and the pool looks better plus the 2br gives us a 3rd bathroom.  BUT we've stayed at the YC before and we know how awesome the location of BWV is!  Decisions!

Do you know if all of the BWV master bedrooms have a balcony?  The floor plan on allears shows that it does not but many of the pictures show it with one.  Wouldn't all 3 rooms have balcony access?  Are they connected to eachother?

Also, are all of the second bedrooms studios?  I assume that means there are no dedicated 2brs.  We prefer the studio setup for that room for my mom.

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## psac

I haven't stayed at the Villa side yet, but I'm also of the impression that most of the 1 BRs have a balcony from the bedroom as well. 

In terms of the walk to Epcot, the only time to take the boat would be if you were near the dock, and you saw it the boat coming in to pick up. Otherwise on every other case it's faster (and easy) just to walk.  The Hollywood Studios walk seemed far, though, we always took the boat that direction. I think it's about a mile, but with all the other walkin you do at a WDW park, starting the day with an extra mile doesn't appeal to us. The boat was open in the back, and it seemed like if there was room, people kept their strollers intact, but if it was full, they had to collapse them.


----------



## LSchrow

all BWV 2 bdrm are lock-offs - which means they are a 1 bdrm and studio combination, the studio having its own balcony.

just 45 hours until we're on our way to my favorite place on earth: our BWV, BW view balcony


----------



## bobbiwoz

LSchrow said:


> all BWV 2 bdrm are lock-offs - which means they are a 1 bdrm and studio combination, the studio having its own balcony.
> 
> just 45 hours until we're on our way to my favorite place on earth: our BWV, BW view balcony



Wow...have fun!  I know they are lovely, we had a BW view once, but I'm sold on the bargain of the standard view.  I am especially fond of staying sv during the high point time of NYE! We are lucky to have the choice at BWV!


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Without a doubt the best. Just think of all the restaurants within a short walking distance compared to other resorts.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Got me thinking. A quick list of restauarants within short walking distance not counting the restaurants at Epcot or Studios;
	Beach Club:
	Cape May Cafe -  
	Martha's Vineyard Lounge  
Boardwalk:
	Big River Grille and Brewing Works -  
	Boardwalk Bakery  
	Boardwalk Joe's Coffee Cart  
	Boardwalk Pizza Window -  
	Boardwalk To Go -  
	ESPN Club -  
	Flying Fish Cafe -  
	Kouzzina -  
	Leaping Horse Libations -  
	Seashore Sweets -  
	Dolphin:
	Bluezoo -  
	Cabana Bar and Grill -  
	Dolphin Lobby Lounge -  
	Fresh Mediterranean Market -  
	Picabu Buffeteria -  
	Shula's Steak House -  
	The Dolphin Fountain -  
	Swan:
	Garden Grove -  
	Il Mulino -  
	Kimonos -  
	The Swan Pool Bar -  
	
Yacht Club:
	Ale and Compass Lounge -  
	Beaches and Cream -  
	Captain's Grille -  
	Crew's Cup Lounge -  
	Hurricane Hanna's Grille -  
	Yachtsman Steakhouse -  

Any I missed?


----------



## princessbride6205

We returned on Tuesday from our first stay at the villas side of BW - really happy with the location and room. We liked it better than BCV. We had a preferred studio with view of the clown pool. DD had tons of fun with the afternoon poolside activities and we were shocked that she went down the big slide all by herself. The pool noise was loud in our room during these activities, so if you had little nappers, that could be a problem. We were fortunate enough to reserve this at the 7-month mark, so we were close to Epcot for the Food & Wine Festival as well as stumbling home after the Wine & Dine Half Marathon.  We will be back for next year!



Infamousmare said:


> So, is the walk from BWV to EC pretty easy?   Or do you recommend just taking the boat?   Also, will we be able to wheel a stroller right onto the boat, or will we have to fold it?  (I'll be traveling with my not-quite-4-month-old daughter next month and will be using a snap-n-go stroller with her carseat).


The Epcot walk is very easy. Maybe 5 minutes? The walk to DHS we find a little long for us, so we prefer the boat. 
Strollers can be left open if there is room inside the boat behind the last row of seats. 
With 3 kids in tow, you may want to request a room near the lobby/elevators!


----------



## CindeBella

LSchrow said:


> all BWV 2 bdrm are lock-offs - which means they are a 1 bdrm and studio combination, the studio having its own balcony.
> 
> just 45 hours until we're on our way to my favorite place on earth: our BWV, BW view balcony



We too have the 2 bdrm BWV and BW view balcony in 6 more days


----------



## TCups4Me

FRANKTSJR said:


> Got me thinking. A quick list of restauarants within short walking distance not counting the restaurants at Epcot or Studios;
> 	Beach Club:
> 	Cape May Cafe -
> 	Martha's Vineyard Lounge
> Boardwalk:
> 	Big River Grille and Brewing Works -
> 	Boardwalk Bakery
> 	Boardwalk Joe's Coffee Cart
> 	Boardwalk Pizza Window -
> 	Boardwalk To Go -
> 	ESPN Club -
> 	Flying Fish Cafe -
> 	Kouzzina -
> 	Leaping Horse Libations -
> 	Seashore Sweets -
> 	Dolphin:
> 	Bluezoo -
> 	Cabana Bar and Grill -
> 	Dolphin Lobby Lounge -
> 	Fresh Mediterranean Market -
> 	Picabu Buffeteria -
> 	Shula's Steak House -
> 	The Dolphin Fountain -
> 	Swan:
> 	Garden Grove -
> 	Il Mulino -
> 	Kimonos -
> 	The Swan Pool Bar -
> 
> Yacht Club:
> 	Ale and Compass Lounge -
> 	Beaches and Cream -
> 	Captain's Grille -
> 	Crew's Cup Lounge -
> 	Hurricane Hanna's Grille -
> 	Yachtsman Steakhouse -
> 
> Any I missed?



I do believe your list just sold DH on staying at this resort.  You can't argue with a man's belly!  I knew there were lots of dining choices but it's impressive to see them all written down.  Thanks!

Glad to hear that there is a balcony off the master and the living room.

And thanks for clarifying on the studios for the 2 bedrooms everyone!


----------



## Cee

We just returned from our first stay at BWV and LOVED IT.  OMG, everything about it was wonderful.  Location, location, LOCATION.   We had a Preferred View studio(1019) and though the view itself was not wonderful, it was close to the exit right at the Luna Pool and close to the elevators.  The view was of a courtyard, canal and partial Swan but right by a door where CMs brought out the big rolling bins of linens.  We weren't in there that much so we didn't care.  It was FABULOUS.  We will most definitely be back there!


----------



## BUDDYBEAR

we are staying in nov.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Does anyone know if there is a place at the BW conference center that we could have something notarized?  DSis and I need that service when we arrive later this month.


----------



## psac

Do they sell eggs (as in to cook yourself) at the Boardwalk store? We'll be doing a supermarket stop, but planning on mostly cereal, bottled water, etc. It would be good to know if we changed our mind and want to make eggs, we'd have the option. (will not have a car once we get there.). Thanks!!


----------



## LSchrow

bobbiwoz said:


> Does anyone know if there is a place at the BW conference center that we could have something notarized?  DSis and I need that service when we arrive later this month.





psac said:


> Do they sell eggs (as in to cook yourself) at the Boardwalk store?



I'm at the BWVs now (actually laying by the quiet pool, glorious sunshine and crystal blue skies). 
Bobbie, i'll ask at the FD about a notary when I leave here.
And yes, they sell eggs and various groceries at the screendoorm

We've been here since sunday, leaving tuesday, and are having an absolutely wonderful, amazing, perfect time - finally it's real instead of just a dream again!


----------



## gojoe

FRANKTSJR said:


> Got me thinking. A quick list of restauarants within short walking distance not counting the restaurants at Epcot or Studios;
> 	Beach Club:
> 	Cape May Cafe -
> 	Martha's Vineyard Lounge
> Boardwalk:
> 	Big River Grille and Brewing Works -
> 	Boardwalk Bakery
> 	Boardwalk Joe's Coffee Cart
> 	Boardwalk Pizza Window -
> 	Boardwalk To Go -
> 	ESPN Club -
> 	Flying Fish Cafe -
> 	Kouzzina -
> 	Leaping Horse Libations -
> 	Seashore Sweets -
> 	Dolphin:
> 	Bluezoo -
> 	Cabana Bar and Grill -
> 	Dolphin Lobby Lounge -
> 	Fresh Mediterranean Market -
> 	Picabu Buffeteria -
> 	Shula's Steak House -
> 	The Dolphin Fountain -
> 	Swan:
> 	Garden Grove -
> 	Il Mulino -
> 	Kimonos -
> 	The Swan Pool Bar -
> 
> Yacht Club:
> 	Ale and Compass Lounge -
> 	Beaches and Cream -
> 	Captain's Grille -
> 	Crew's Cup Lounge -
> 	Hurricane Hanna's Grille -
> 	Yachtsman Steakhouse -
> 
> Any I missed?



Epcot is just a short walk too!


----------



## LisaS

bobbiwoz said:


> Does anyone know if there is a place at the BW conference center that we could have something notarized?  DSis and I need that service when we arrive later this month.


I stopped by the Concierge desk at BWI/BWV this afternoon to ask about this. I was told there are two notaries at the Boardwalk. Just ask at the front desk or at the Concierge desk when you get here so you can arrange to meet with one of them during your stay.


----------



## bobbiwoz

LisaS said:


> I stopped by the Concierge desk at BWI/BWV this afternoon to ask about this. I was told there are two notaries at the Boardwalk. Just ask at the front desk or at the Concierge desk when you get here so you can arrange to meet with one of them during your stay.



Thank you.

Bobbi


----------



## psac

LSchrow said:


> And yes, they sell eggs and various groceries at the screendoorm
> !



Thank you!!  And word on the new free wifi? Do they have that at the Villa side now?


----------



## LSchrow

LisaS said:


> I stopped by the Concierge desk at BWI/BWV this afternoon to ask about this. I was told there are two notaries at the Boardwalk. Just ask at the front desk or at the Concierge desk when you get here so you can arrange to meet with one of them during your stay.


I asked yesterday also - they were probably wondering why so many guests were requiring notaries on the same day

They said swolphin has a 24 hour business center with a notary also
Hth


----------



## 2binak

This was our 1st stay at BWV and boy are we hooked!  BWV is such a prime location!  The only negative was the bus service.  We used the bus once and after picking up at BWV, it stopped at Swan & Dolphin.  On the return trip to the resort, it dropped off at Swan, Dolphin, Yacht Club, Beach Club & then BW.  So we were first on & last off.  Other than that, we really loved everything about the resort 




psac said:


> Thank you!!  And word on the new free wifi? Do they have that at the Villa side now?



As of a few weeks ago, the villas had wifi


----------



## LisaS

2binak said:


> The only negative was the bus service.  We used the bus once and after picking up at BWV, it stopped at Swan & Dolphin.  On the return trip to the resort, it dropped off at Swan, Dolphin, Yacht Club, Beach Club & then BW.  So we were first on & last off.


We get off at the Swan and walk back to the BWV from there. It's a short walk and will get you home faster than staying on the bus!


----------



## 2binak

LisaS said:


> We get off at the Swan and walk back to the BWV from there. It's a short walk and will get you home faster than staying on the bus!



I told DH we should do that because it would be quicker, (thanks to reading that tip here on the DIS), but he didn't believe me.  Once we _finally _arrived at BW, he looked at me and said, "We definitely should have gotten off the bus at the Swan."


----------



## psac

I remember from staying at the Inn side last year that the buses did just as you said.  We'll have to try getting off at the Swan this time.  Heading down tomorrow for our first DVC stay at the BWV!!


----------



## 2binak

psac said:


> I remember from staying at the Inn side last year that the buses did just as you said.  We'll have to try getting off at the Swan this time.  Heading down tomorrow for our first DVC stay at the BWV!!



Hope you have a great trip!!!!


----------



## psac

So we're here at the BWV now in a 1BR Boardwalk view. The room is really nice, in good shape with maybe the exception of the coffee table in the living room, which is really scratched up (don't care.). The view is incredible. The Wifi didn't work when we first got to the room, our i-devices wouldn't connect, but we called the Internet support from the room (the number was on a flier) and they reset the router we were connecting to, and it worked perfectly after a few minutes. 
Our only real complaint though is that we're all the way at the end of the hallway literally up against Jellyrolls. You can definitely hear the music either from JR or Atlantic Dance at night. If we had someone sleeping in the living room (we don't), they wouldn't be able to sleep at all. For us we had to put the bathroom light/fan on for background noise to lessen out the music. Very annoying. We might complain, but we're too settled in to move if they give that option. 
Having said that, we definitely won't hesitate to book here again for next November.


----------



## LisaS

psac said:


> Our only real complaint though is that we're all the way at the end of the hallway literally up against Jellyrolls.


One consolation is that you will have a great view of Illuminations from that room, especially if you are on a higher floor.

Have a great time!!


----------



## gojoe

psac said:


> So we're here at the BWV now in a 1BR Boardwalk view. The room is really nice, in good shape with maybe the exception of the coffee table in the living room, which is really scratched up (don't care.). The view is incredible. The Wifi didn't work when we first got to the room, our i-devices wouldn't connect, but we called the Internet support from the room (the number was on a flier) and they reset the router we were connecting to, and it worked perfectly after a few minutes.
> Our only real complaint though is that we're all the way at the end of the hallway literally up against Jellyrolls. You can definitely hear the music either from JR or Atlantic Dance at night. If we had someone sleeping in the living room (we don't), they wouldn't be able to sleep at all. For us we had to put the bathroom light/fan on for background noise to lessen out the music. Very annoying. We might complain, but we're too settled in to move if they give that option.
> Having said that, we definitely won't hesitate to book here again for next November.



We had the end 1BR 2nd floor room last year. One morning one of our girls said she thought she heard music playing when she went to bed. We must have been too tired each night because once our heads hit the pillow it was lights out.


----------



## psac

LisaS said:


> One consolation is that you will have a great view of Illuminations from that room, especially if you are on a higher floor.
> 
> Have a great time!!



Thanks!  You're right, though, we have a great view of Illuminations from the room. It's nice to see fireworks every night.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

It has been a while since my favorite resort's thread has been commented on.  

We will be going this year for the week of Independence Day and have requested a firsr floor quiet pool view.  We are usually standard view people and have been for 10 years so this will be different.

HBC


----------



## jekjones1558

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> It has been a while since my favorite resort's thread has been commented on.
> 
> We will be going this year for the week of Independence Day and have requested a firsr floor quiet pool view.  We are usually standard view people and have been for 10 years so this will be different.
> 
> HBC



Have a happy 4th, HBC.  And I hope that your room is exactly what you requested!


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

jekjones1558 said:


> Have a happy 4th, HBC.  And I hope that your room is exactly what you requested!



Thank JJ. We know the odds are against it.  We were just happy that rooms were still available when we made the reservation a month ago.  Standard rooms actually opened up but since we used borrowed points it didn't make sense to switch to what we are used to.  

HBC


----------



## jekjones1558

At that time of year being able to walk right out to the quiet pool would be grand.  Here's some pixie dust.


----------



## Island Mouse

Only 4 more months til my first ever Boardwalk view stay!  MNSSHP and Food & Wine Festival here we come!!


----------



## psac

Island Mouse said:


> Only 4 more months til my first ever Boardwalk view stay!  MNSSHP and Food & Wine Festival here we come!!



Awesome, I think you'll love it!

In general most of the activity from this thread moved over to the combined BWI/BWV thread in the main resort board. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2861186

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yeah!  Someone found the thread!

Kathleena, are you still out here????  I remember the stay with our meet so fondly!  Katie is graduating from high school next month, I'm guessing your DGD is too!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Booked 2 studios for next year's Flower and Garden Show.  Standard View at BWV for 5 nights.I needed 2 real beds and in the end went with the studios and not a 2 bedroom for the 3 of us.


----------



## gojoe

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> It has been a while since my favorite resort's thread has been commented on.
> 
> We will be going this year for the week of Independence Day and have requested a firsr floor quiet pool view.  We are usually standard view people and have been for 10 years so this will be different.
> 
> HBC



We will be there also. Look for my clan.
See picture below.


----------



## Tinker Bell Fan

We just got back from our 5-night stay at BWV.  This was our 2nd stay (we were there last year for our 20th anniversary).  I told DH that BWV is now my favorite resort!  We had a standard view (with a view of the crazy clown pool).  We just loved walking on the Boardwalk and having the boat there to get to Epcot (flower & garden show) and Hollywood Studios (Star Wars weekend).


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tinker Bell Fan said:


> We just got back from our 5-night stay at BWV.  This was our 2nd stay (we were there last year for our 20th anniversary).  I told DH that BWV is now my favorite resort!  We had a standard view (with a view of the crazy clown pool).  We just loved walking on the Boardwalk and having the boat there to get to Epcot (flower & garden show) and Hollywood Studios (Star Wars weekend).



How was SWW?  We're going to our first with the DGC, the last weekend that it's held this year?  Any tips?

Bobbi


----------



## BWVNUT

So excited!!!  

Just got an email from DVC - my waitlist for a BW View room has cleared!!!

YESSSSS!!!

Can't wait to go HOME - it's been way too long since my last stay there!


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

BWVNUT said:


> So excited!!!  Just got an email from DVC - my waitlist for a BW View room has cleared!!!



Congratulations.  We made our July 4th reservations last minute so we couldn't get it but I love the BW view.

HBC


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

gojoe said:


> We will be there also. Look for my clan.
> See picture below.



Will do.  You will find us happily sitting by the quiet pool on most days.  Two adults sipping a cold cup of wine.

HBC


----------



## BWVNUT

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> Congratulations.  We made our July 4th reservations last minute so we couldn't get it but I love the BW view.
> 
> HBC



Thanks!  We love it too!


----------



## Mamapapa

> And is Otto the one? (HappyBirthdayCat)


I saw this and died laughing! Don't think too many non-NY's will get this one!!!


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

Mamapapa said:


> I saw this and died laughing! Don't think too many non-NY's will get this one!!!



Nice pick up.  I've had it on there for 11 years now and probably two people have commented on it.  

HBC


----------



## Oshawa

We are planning our first stay from January 1st to 15th.  We are going to try and book a two bedroom for the entire stay.  Do you usually spend the extra points for preferred view?  Are there any two bedroom lock off at this resort?  Any room locations you would suggest.  We are looking forward to our stay.  Any advice would be helpfull!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Oshawa said:


> We are planning our first stay from January 1st to 15th.  We are going to try and book a two bedroom for the entire stay.  Do you usually spend the extra points for preferred view?  Are there any two bedroom lock off at this resort?  Any room locations you would suggest.  We are looking forward to our stay.  Any advice would be helpfull!!



We have done both Standard or Boardwalk view - just depends on how many points we have!!  

BWV only has lock-offs.  There are no dedicated 2Br's so if you are booking a 2BR you will have a queen bed and sofa bed in the second bedroom.


----------



## AllieV

Does anyone have pictures of the view from a first floor unit facing the boardwalk?


----------



## gojoe

AllieV said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the view from a first floor unit facing the boardwalk?


These were from the last room on the first floor, next to Jelly Rolls. 
We never had any issue with nose from the club or patrons.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

Oshawa said:


> Any room locations you would suggest.  We are looking forward to our stay.  Any advice would be helpfull!!



We usually stay in the standard rooms but when we don't we like the Quiet Pool view.  While it can be far away from the elevator, it is nice.  Learn the location of the stairways if you are able to use them because they make getting to places (Boardwalk or the Studios) more convenient.

HBC


----------



## AllieV

GoJoe, thanks!  Those look higher up off the boardwalk, but it was the ground floor?  Couple of questions on that room. I hear there is a back door near your room that exits right near jellyrolls so you don't have to walk all the way down the hallway then back up the boardwalk.  True?  Is there a patio or balcony off this room? Do you have any pics closer to your room to show how far off the boardwalk you are?  Thanks so much.


----------



## psac

AllieV said:


> GoJoe, thanks!  Those look higher up off the boardwalk, but it was the ground floor?  Couple of questions on that room. I hear there is a back door near your room that exits right near jellyrolls so you don't have to walk all the way down the hallway then back up the boardwalk.  True?  Is there a patio or balcony off this room? Do you have any pics closer to your room to show how far off the boardwalk you are?  Thanks so much.



We were one floor up from that room (rm 2001), and yes, there are stairs and a back door that leads to behind Jellyrolls. You have to walk around Jellyrolls and a service vehicle entrance to get to the Boardwalk. We used it frequently!


----------



## dansyr2514

Sooo looking forward to our 2nd stay here.  Completely fell in love with BWV last year.  I was originally disappointed because we couldn't get BCV.  However, this is now my fav DVC.  One of my favorite things to do is just take a walk to studios the studios and back in the morning while drinking coffee our of my Disney mug!  

I can even get past the scary clown pool...but I swear I'm not swimming in it.  That clown could suck me in ..never to be seen again....lol


----------



## gojoe

AllieV said:


> GoJoe, thanks!  Those look higher up off the boardwalk, but it was the ground floor?  Couple of questions on that room. I hear there is a back door near your room that exits right near jellyrolls so you don't have to walk all the way down the hallway then back up the boardwalk.  True?  Is there a patio or balcony off this room? Do you have any pics closer to your room to show how far off the boardwalk you are?  Thanks so much.


As far as I know there are not any rooms on the first floor Boardwalk view. The  stores, the DVC sales, Big River restaurant  and Jelly Rolls take up the first floor.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

dansyr2514 said:


> I can even get past the scary clown pool...but I swear I'm not swimming in it.  That clown could suck me in ..never to be seen again....lol



I've been suggesting for a long time that they should turn the clown around so you slide into its mouth.  It would certainly add to the experience.  

HBC


----------



## jekjones1558

gojoe said:


> As far as I know there are not any rooms on the first floor Boardwalk view. The  stores, the DVC sales, Big River restaurant  and Jelly Rolls take up the first floor.



Not true.  As you face the DVC Sales center, there are rooms just to the right, between the Sales Center and Jelly Rolls.  They used to be part of the Sales Center but were converted to rooms when the BWV Sales Center was downsized and the main Sales Center moved to SSR.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

gojoe said:


> As far as I know there are not any rooms on the first floor Boardwalk view. The  stores, the DVC sales, Big River restaurant  and Jelly Rolls take up the first floor.



There are actually a couple of rooms at the end next to the preview center.  One designated 1BR and a 2Br that can be divided.  See this map from Shamus.

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/BWV_BoardwalkView.jpg

Every once in a while we get a Boardwalk View Room and I always request high floor, partially due to those rooms (that I've never had and shouldn't judge but can't help myself). 

HBC


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> I've been suggesting for a long time that they should turn the clown around so you slide into its mouth.  It would certainly add to the experience.
> 
> HBC


----------



## DougEMG

Finally became a BWV owner and have our first trip staying there booked for Dec 9-24.  Looking forward to being able to walk to Epcot


----------



## AllieV

DougEMG said:


> Finally became a BWV owner and have our first trip staying there booked for Dec 9-24.  Looking forward to being able to walk to Epcot



i love the boardwalk any time of year but christmas is really fabulous.  They have a gingerbread house there and they sell something called Broke Bread or the like.  The displays are really cool and santa roasts over a chimney fire     Last early december it was VERY warm and we swam everyday, too.  Oh, and check out the candy shop.  It's all done up.  

Do you have a boardwalk view?


----------



## MOM POPPINS

We love the Boardwalk.  My standard view waitlist came in today for the week of December 14th - December 22nd.  We can't decide on adding on points at the Boardwalk or somewhere else.  ... congrats on your Boardwalk points!


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

MOM POPPINS said:


> My standard view waitlist came in today for the week of December 14th - December 22nd.  We can't decide on adding on points at the Boardwalk or somewhere else.



Well worth it to own at the BWV to get first crack at standard view rooms and their low points.  The point difference between the BWV standard view and other places really gets you more bang for the buck.  Good luck deciding.

HBC


----------



## marsh0013

we're in the process of buying 100 pts at boardwalk villas through resale, contract is currently in ROFR.  i love the points savings on the standard view, and with a small contract, i'm sure we'll need to be points frugal until we can afford to add on.  

but we just got back from a 1-bedroom boardwalk view (used my mom's rci timeshare to exchange) and that view was so awesome!  we were in 5001 alllll the way at the end, but the long walk was so worth it for that view.  

have to convince myself that more/longer trips are worth more than the view, and having stayed standard view before, we will be perfectly happy just to be there.


----------



## DougEMG

AllieV said:


> i love the boardwalk any time of year but christmas is really fabulous.  They have a gingerbread house there and they sell something called Broke Bread or the like.  The displays are really cool and santa roasts over a chimney fire     Last early december it was VERY warm and we swam everyday, too.  Oh, and check out the candy shop.  It's all done up.
> 
> Do you have a boardwalk view?



We were ar WDW last dec as well, at SSR and AKV. I'd prefer it a little warmer for swimming.  I only went swimming twice and both times was a little too cold.

We've in a 1 bedroom standard view from Dec 9-24.


----------



## BWVNUT

marsh0013 said:


> we were in 5001 alllll the way at the end, but the long walk was so worth it for that view.  QUOTE]
> 
> We stayed in 5001 when we went for Christmas one year!  Absolutely loved that room - it was so nice and private being all the way at the end!


----------



## ELMC

Not only are they a great point value, but the Standard View rooms are also super close to the walkway to DHS.  I was able to make it from my first floor studio to the gates in 10 minutes...it doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## marsh0013

ELMC said:


> Not only are they a great point value, but the Standard View rooms are also super close to the walkway to DHS.  I was able to make it from my first floor studio to the gates in 10 minutes...it doesn't get any better than that!



excellent point.  i once had a 1st floor standard view studio which was right across the hallway from the door to the luna park pool (near the hot tub).  quite convenient for those early toy story midway mania mornings!  further out would be even closer and quicker.


----------



## Tinker Bell Fan

DH & I were at BWV a few weeks back (May 18 - 23); we had a 1-bedroom HC accessible room - room 1068 I believe.  Even though DH fell in the bathroom (the tiles were slippery due to water from the shower) - luckily he didn't break anything but did end up in the room (rather than playing in the parks) and he's doing so much better now.  

This was our second stay at BWV and we both have said that this is now our favorite resort!   We've never been on the ground level but it really was pretty cool - we had a view of the clown pool (disappointed that we never saw it lit up while we were there) - but it was cool just the same.  

I love the ease of using the boat to Epcot or DHS (or just walking or in DH's case riding his scooter to the parks).  And I love the fact you can scootch over to Epcot and take the monorail over to MK.  Only time I need to worry about the bus is if we're coming back late from MK or we go to AK!  Plus we just love the atmosphere of the boardwalk.

I'm hoping next year we'll be able to stay at BWV and have a boardwalk view!


----------



## Tamar

BWV is our favorite place to stay. We love being at the end of the hallway, it's a quick walk to the bus stop from the stairway, and a quick walk to DHS. The ends of the halls are quieter, too.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

Tamar said:


> BWV is our favorite place to stay. We love being at the end of the hallway, it's a quick walk to the bus stop from the stairway, and a quick walk to DHS. The ends of the halls are quieter, too.



I agree with you completely.  We usually get a standard room and request "Far" from the elevator.  I usually have to repeat myself since it is the opposite of the normal request.

HBC


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tinker Bell Fan said:


> DH & I were at BWV a few weeks back (May 18 - 23); we had a 1-bedroom HC accessible room - room 1068 I believe.  Even though DH fell in the bathroom (the tiles were slippery due to water from the shower) - luckily he didn't break anything but did end up in the room (rather than playing in the parks) and he's doing so much better now.
> 
> This was our second stay at BWV and we both have said that this is now our favorite resort!   We've never been on the ground level but it really was pretty cool - we had a view of the clown pool (disappointed that we never saw it lit up while we were there) - but it was cool just the same.
> 
> I love the ease of using the boat to Epcot or DHS (or just walking or in DH's case riding his scooter to the parks).  And I love the fact you can scootch over to Epcot and take the monorail over to MK.  Only time I need to worry about the bus is if we're coming back late from MK or we go to AK!  Plus we just love the atmosphere of the boardwalk.
> 
> I'm hoping next year we'll be able to stay at BWV and have a boardwalk view!



I have lots of trouble walking, and cannot deal with slippery tiles, my legs, feet can't compensate.  I was in tears when I was given a HA room at AKV, and they said there was nothing they can do.  I asked for and received many towels to use as bath mats and that did work, but I was very very slow and careful.  Maybe that would work for your DH.


----------



## psac

marsh0013 said:


> we're in the process of buying 100 pts at boardwalk villas through resale, contract is currently in ROFR.  i love the points savings on the standard view, and with a small contract, i'm sure we'll need to be points frugal until we can afford to add on.
> 
> but we just got back from a 1-bedroom boardwalk view (used my mom's rci timeshare to exchange) and that view was so awesome!  we were in 5001 alllll the way at the end, but the long walk was so worth it for that view.
> 
> have to convince myself that more/longer trips are worth more than the view, and having stayed standard view before, we will be perfectly happy just to be there.



Did you find room 5001 to be noisy? We were in 2001 in Nov and we could hear Jellyrolls and/or Atlantic Dance until 2am. Curious if it is better on the top floor.


----------



## Tinker Bell Fan

bobbiwoz said:


> I have lots of trouble walking, and cannot deal with slippery tiles, my legs, feet can't compensate.  I was in tears when I was given a HA room at AKV, and they said there was nothing they can do.  I asked for and received many towels to use as bath mats and that did work, but I was very very slow and careful.  Maybe that would work for your DH.



DH is an above knee amputee - and still learning to live with that.  He thinks he can still do a lot of things but this time he really should have used the wheelchair but he didn't (he used his walker and was suppose to call me for help - which he didn't).  He actually slipped on the white tile part near the sink and not on the tile in the shower.  (See picture below)

I did tell the front desk - just so they would know - the CM came back with an actual bath mat.  I giggled and said "had I known you guys had this I would have asked for one BEFORE he fell.  Maybe it would be nice if you guys offered it or better yet - put one in the room."  When I brought the mat back to our room, DH said "if you think I'm going to go in and use that shower again - you are crazy!"  Poor thing ended up taking "bird baths" as he calls it.

I'm surprised AKV doesn't have bath mats.  






 (the big white tiles is where DH fell)


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

psac said:


> Did you find room 5001 to be noisy? We were in 2001 in Nov and we could hear Jellyrolls and/or Atlantic Dance until 2am. Curious if it is better on the top floor.



I've never been in 5001 but have always found the higher floors to be a little quieter when we've had boardwalk views.  Usually we are so tired we don't hear anything anyway.

HBC


----------



## marsh0013

psac said:


> Did you find room 5001 to be noisy? We were in 2001 in Nov and we could hear Jellyrolls and/or Atlantic Dance until 2am. Curious if it is better on the top floor.



we didn't notice any noise whatsoever.  that may not be fair though, as i didn't notice when my brother and his friend came in late at night either.  we were in the bedroom, they were in the living room.  but maybe i'm just a very sound sleeper.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm so happy!I was able to book a standard view 1 bedroom at 7 months over MLK jr. Weekend.  I'm bringing a friend who loves the countries in Epcot, and we'll be in walking distance.  Was so glad to get SV, I'm nearly out of 2013 points to borrow!

Bobbi


----------



## delaneyc52

marsh0013 said:


> we're in the process of buying 100 pts at boardwalk villas through resale, contract is currently in ROFR.  i love the points savings on the standard view, and with a small contract, i'm sure we'll need to be points frugal until we can afford to add on.
> 
> but we just got back from a 1-bedroom boardwalk view (used my mom's rci timeshare to exchange) and that view was so awesome!  we were in 5001 alllll the way at the end, but the long walk was so worth it for that view.
> 
> have to convince myself that more/longer trips are worth more than the view, and having stayed standard view before, we will be perfectly happy just to be there.



We actually request 5001 or 4001 (4001 has a covered patio so you can sit when it's drizzling).   I just love the view from both!!!!


----------



## delaneyc52

psac said:


> Did you find room 5001 to be noisy? We were in 2001 in Nov and we could hear Jellyrolls and/or Atlantic Dance until 2am. Curious if it is better on the top floor.



We've been in 5001 and 4001 and did not find them to be noisy ... but for complete disclosure, we are usually there for 2-3 weeks in September and it tends to be overall more of a quiet time.


----------



## BWVNUT

bobbiwoz said:


> I'm so happy!I was able to book a standard view 1 bedroom at 7 months over MLK jr. Weekend.  I'm bringing a friend who loves the countries in Epcot, and we'll be in walking distance.  Was so glad to get SV, I'm nearly out of 2013 points to borrow!
> 
> Bobbi



Yay, you!! 

I'm usually in a borrowing frenzy myself, so I hear ya!

Congrats!


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWVNUT said:


> Yay, you!!
> 
> I'm usually in a borrowing frenzy myself, so I hear ya!
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks!  I really can't wait to show this DF how great the BWV are!


----------



## psac

delaneyc52 said:


> We've been in 5001 and 4001 and did not find them to be noisy ... but for complete disclosure, we are usually there for 2-3 weeks in September and it tends to be overall more of a quiet time.



Thanks. Maybe the height of 2001 puts it right next to the speakers in Jellyrolls, and 4001 and 5001 are above them. I think we would still ask if anything else was available of we got one of those!


----------



## BWVNUT

bobbiwoz said:


> Thanks!  I really can't wait to show this DF how great the BWV are!



Even more exciting....a newbie!!!  Very nice!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

My waitlist just came through for BWV, first time we'll get to stay at our BWV home during Food & Wine (we always seem to decide to want to go after the 7 month window opens up for October).  Needless to say, I'm thrilled  to get to quickly exit through the IG and be back to the room after a day of good food and drinks.  

How is parking during Food & Wine?  I know even during summer nights we've had trouble getting parking in the BWV lot.  I have dinner reservations at California Grill and Narcoossees on Friday and Saturday nights, which I'm guessing will be the worst nights to come back trying to park.  Think I should try to switch them?


----------



## jekjones1558

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> My waitlist just came through for BWV, first time we'll get to stay at our BWV home during Food & Wine (we always seem to decide to want to go after the 7 month window opens up for October).  Needless to say, I'm thrilled  to get to quickly exit through the IG and be back to the room after a day of good food and drinks.
> 
> How is parking during Food & Wine?  I know even during summer nights we've had trouble getting parking in the BWV lot.  I have dinner reservations at California Grill and Narcoossees on Friday and Saturday nights, which I'm guessing will be the worst nights to come back trying to park.  Think I should try to switch them?



The security for the BWV parking has really been stepped up a notch and especially during F&W.  Last year there were 2 guards at the entrance gate and another guard at the gate across from the BWI.  We stay at BWV 3 or 4 times a year, including F&W, and I have not had trouble parking for the last couple of years.  I hope it continues this year because we will also be there during F&W!


----------



## BWVNUT

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> My waitlist just came through for BWV, first time we'll get to stay at our BWV home during Food & Wine (we always seem to decide to want to go after the 7 month window opens up for October).  Needless to say, I'm thrilled  to get to quickly exit through the IG and be back to the room after a day of good food and drinks.
> 
> How is parking during Food & Wine?  I know even during summer nights we've had trouble getting parking in the BWV lot.  I have dinner reservations at California Grill and Narcoossees on Friday and Saturday nights, which I'm guessing will be the worst nights to come back trying to park.  Think I should try to switch them?



Can't comment on the parking situation because we rarely have a car, BUT, wanted to say congrats on the waitlist clearing!  That's great!!


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

jekjones1558 said:


> We stay at BWV 3 or 4 times a year, including F&W, and I have not had trouble parking for the last couple of years.  I hope it continues this year because we will also be there during F&W!



Same with us.  Parking is actually better during special events like the F & W.

HBC


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

jekjones1558 said:


> The security for the BWV parking has really been stepped up a notch and especially during F&W.  Last year there were 2 guards at the entrance gate and another guard at the gate across from the BWI.  We stay at BWV 3 or 4 times a year, including F&W, and I have not had trouble parking for the last couple of years.  I hope it continues this year because we will also be there during F&W!



That is great news!  Now that you mention it, I remember there being quite a few spaces in the lot infront of the Inn last year when I was there during Flower & Garden.  Prior to that, I remember that lot always being very full.



BWVNUT said:


> Can't comment on the parking situation because we rarely have a car, BUT, wanted to say congrats on the waitlist clearing!  That's great!!



Thanks!!  I'm excited it worked for us this time and am really looking forward to returning "home" soon - first time in 10 years of my family being members to actually get to stay there for F&W!



Happy Birthday Cat said:


> Same with us.  Parking is actually better during special events like the F & W.
> 
> HBC



Excellent!  Glad to hear that they've taken the extra steps to protect guest parking.


----------



## BWVNUT

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Thanks!!  I'm excited it worked for us this time and am really looking forward to returning "home" soon - first time in 10 years of my family being members to actually get to stay there for F&W!



Well then I'd say you're waaaay overdue!  I'm excited for you!


----------



## maciec

Looking at a small trip report earlier the poster said that her kids complained that the pool slide hurt.  Wondering if anyone else has a similar opinion and why is it that it hurts?


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

maciec said:


> Looking at a small trip report earlier the poster said that her kids complained that the pool slide hurt.  Wondering if anyone else has a similar opinion and why is it that it hurts?



I think its the joints between the sections of the slide, possible that they aren't level.  It's hard to describe the feeling, other than its kinda scraping your back as you go down.  I've felt this on other waterslides, so it isn't unique to the one at BWV.  I'm sure it happens as the slide ages.


----------



## mickeymom629

I just found this thread and realized I could post our upcoming trip plans on here!!  

We have stayed in a 2 bedroom at the BWV before and LOVED it all 4 times!!
We have such a good laugh when walking to our rooms that have always been far from the elevator!!!  

I have us booked in a grand villa - 6 nights in a GRAND VILLA!!!!   
We have never stayed in a grand villa before or for 6 nights in a row at the same DVC resort!  We have never used so many points in one transaction, either!

My kids are so excited because they haven't been altogether with us in WDW for several years now and they love the BWV location (who doesn't??? ).  We also plan to take their girl/guy friends who haven't been since they were younger. It will be a Disney family reunion if all goes well!  

I have already sent out little Mickey invitations (personalized for each guest)announcing the trip and just sent out a newsletter with accommodation plans and what is included (we are paying for most things, but not airfare or meals eaten without us).  I will be sending out more newsletters as tentative plans/park hours/etc. are posted.  

(Just a side note - I can't believe how the vacancies for *grand villas *are filling up so fast for January! We are booked Saturday the 5th until Friday the 11th.  Friday night was all booked at the 7 month mark, and I would have preferred checking out on Saturday rather than Friday but, OH WELL! I know it's right before the marathon, but STILL!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

mickeymom629 said:


> I just found this thread and realized I could post our upcoming trip plans on here!!
> 
> We have stayed in a 2 bedroom at the BWV before and LOVED it all 4 times!!
> We have such a good laugh when walking to our rooms that have always been far from the elevator!!!
> 
> I have us booked in a grand villa - 6 nights in a GRAND VILLA!!!!
> We have never stayed in a grand villa before or for 6 nights in a row at the same DVC resort!  We have never used so many points in one transaction, either!
> 
> My kids are so excited because they haven't been altogether with us in WDW for several years now and they love the BWV location (who doesn't??? ).  We also plan to take their girl/guy friends who haven't been since they were younger. It will be a Disney family reunion if all goes well!
> 
> I have already sent out little Mickey invitations (personalized for each guest)announcing the trip and just sent out a newsletter with accommodation plans and what is included (we are paying for most things, but not airfare or meals eaten without us).  I will be sending out more newsletters as tentative plans/park hours/etc. are posted.
> 
> (Just a side note - I can't believe how the vacancies for *grand villas *are filling up so fast for January! We are booked Saturday the 5th until Friday the 11th.  Friday night was all booked at the 7 month mark, and I would have preferred checking out on Saturday rather than Friday but, OH WELL! I know it's right before the marathon, but STILL!)



Oh my heavens!  What a great trip!!!!


----------



## mickeymom629

bobbiwoz said:


> Oh my heavens!  What a great trip!!!!



Thanks! I hope it will be!


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

mickeymom629 said:


> I can't believe how the vacancies for *grand villas *are filling up so fast for January! We are booked Saturday the 5th until Friday the 11th.  Friday night was all booked at the 7 month mark, and I would have preferred checking out on Saturday rather than Friday but, OH WELL! I know it's right before the marathon, but STILL!)



Did you wait list the Friday? Keep checking for it online even if you did.  It may open up. 

HBC


----------



## Island Mouse

Any good room request suggestions for a 2BR Boardwalk view?  We don't need to be close to the elevator or anything like that.  September will be my first time staying in a Boardwalk view!!!  And does anyone have any pictures of the view from your Boardwalk view rooms?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## mickeymom629

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> Did you wait list the Friday? Keep checking for it online even if you did.  It may open up.
> 
> HBC



No, I didn't wait-list, but I thought about it. Some of us will be driving and flexible with our plans, but those who fly won't be able to change from flying Friday-to-Friday to Saturday-to-Saturday...right? (I'm a driver and always have been, so I don't know much about airlines )  We are staying offsite the night before checking into BWV and leaving for home after checking out.  I figured there's no way we will be able to pack up and go to any other accommodations after being so spoiled!


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

Just returned from 5 nights at the BWV.  Had our requested 1st floor quiet pool view room and everything was perfect.  

Parking was great over the 4th.  There was a lot of security making sure there were plenty of spaces for resort guests.  Even the buses seemed better than usual (and we usually dislike the BWV transportation).

We would have had a room at 10 AM on check in day but waited until 3 PM to get our request.  Great trip to our favorite resort!

HBC


----------



## jekjones1558

Glad that all went well, HBC!  Also glad to hear that parking issues are still being addressed.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> Just returned from 5 nights at the BWV.  Had our requested 1st floor quiet pool view room and everything was perfect.
> 
> Parking was great over the 4th.  There was a lot of security making sure there were plenty of spaces for resort guests.  Even the buses seemed better than usual (and we usually dislike the BWV transportation).
> 
> We would have had a room at 10 AM on check in day but waited until 3 PM to get our request.  Great trip to our favorite resort!
> 
> HBC



Welcome back!  Glad to hear everything went so well!!


----------



## LSchrow

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> How is parking during Food & Wine?  I know even during summer nights we've had trouble getting parking in the BWV lot.


parking during busier times seems to be easier than the slow times lately 
during our most recent 4/22-5/1 vaca (F&GF), we *always *found a spot within the first few spots in a row (most empty spots were in the rows nearest the driveway). the guard at the shack was insttructing anyone without a valid BWV/BWI id to either valet park (another guard was watching to ensure they went straight rather than turn right toward the guest lot), or making them turn around to go to the overflow lot.
there often wasn't a 2nd guard at the lot entrance, which is mostly manned during the F&WF (last oct there were tons of spots). 
all in all, the parking sitution has vastly improved. the parking difficulty was the only thing that used to bother us about the BWVs; now we can honestly say that there isn't anything we don't love about the resort 
just under 3 months to go!


----------



## gojoe

We returned to BW around 8 pm on 7/2. I dropped my daughter and grandchildren at the door. I drove up and down a few isles before finding a spot. Not too bad, I've seen worse during food & wine. We watched Illuminations from our villa, nice view. One of my granddaughters is afraid of the noise so she watched from the couch inside (she loved them). 

Well back to my story. I had to return the rental car to Dolphin and headed out around 10 pm. The parking lot was half empty with more people heading to there cars. I'm sure they were not resort guest heading out for the night of guest just finishing diner. 

We did hear the guards asked the people in the car in front of some question about there reason but did not hear the response. He saw our car pass and asked for an ID or room key. Told us to Welcome Home and Have a Good Evening. They are doing a better job but it still needs some improvement.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

In one week I will be making my 11 month reservations for the week of July 4th.  It is the first time in the 12 years we've owned at the BWV's that I will be booking a "pool/garden" view instead of the usual standard or some times Boardwalk view at 11 months.  

We had such a good time this year with our 1st floor quiet pool view over the 4th of July that we figured we would give it a try for next year and reserve at 11 months.  

Not sure if I will be able to not select "standard" on the on line pull down menu but will give it a shot.  At least we have our standard room for the F&W festival.

HBC


----------



## Caren90

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> In one week I will be making my 11 month reservations for the week of July 4th.  It is the first time in the 12 years we've owned at the BWV's that I will be booking a "pool/garden" view instead of the usual standard or some times Boardwalk view at 11 months.
> 
> We had such a good time this year with our 1st floor quiet pool view over the 4th of July that we figured we would give it a try for next year and reserve at 11 months.
> 
> Not sure if I will be able to not select "standard" on the on line pull down menu but will give it a shot.  At least we have our standard room for the F&W festival.
> 
> HBC



I have stayed in all the different views as well as all the different size rooms and  have yet to be unhappy at BWV. It is where we own most of our points and I am not afraid to splurge with either the room view or room size. That is why I got the points and picked BWV as a home resort.

Heck if you run out of points, just purchase a few more! 

Stephen


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> In one week I will be making my 11 month reservations for the week of July 4th.  It is the first time in the 12 years we've owned at the BWV's that I will be booking a "pool/garden" view instead of the usual standard or some times Boardwalk view at 11 months.
> 
> We had such a good time this year with our 1st floor quiet pool view over the 4th of July that we figured we would give it a try for next year and reserve at 11 months.
> 
> Not sure if I will be able to not select "standard" on the on line pull down menu but will give it a shot.  At least we have our standard room for the F&W festival.
> 
> HBC



We've had the garden/pool category the last few times, a consequence of not booking at the 11 month window (actually, within the 7 month window).  Just glad to be at BWV!

Could you see the pool from your first floor room?  We had a couple villas on the 4th floor last year, and the pool view was blocked by the tree tops.  Enjoyed seeing the canal, Swan, and ToT though.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> In one week I will be making my 11 month reservations for the week of July 4th.  It is the first time in the 12 years we've owned at the BWV's that I will be booking a "pool/garden" view instead of the usual standard or some times Boardwalk view at 11 months.
> 
> We had such a good time this year with our 1st floor quiet pool view over the 4th of July that we figured we would give it a try for next year and reserve at 11 months.
> 
> Not sure if I will be able to not select "standard" on the on line pull down menu but will give it a shot.  At least we have our standard room for the F&W festival.
> 
> HBC



I hope you get what you want!


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Could you see the pool from your first floor room?



From our first floor room you could see the pool but the nicest part was sitting on our patio and being able to walk out to the pool from the room.  It was about 95 degrees and 100% humidity.  We spent a lot of time sipping cold wine, enjoying the view and relaxing.  Nice thing about DVC is not having to rush around.  "We shall return."

We did notice from some of the higher floors there were huge trees blocking the view.  

HBC


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

bobbiwoz said:


> I hope you get what you want!



Thanks "bw."  I'm sure we will since we got this last one less than 7 months out.  It just kills me not stay in a standard or boardwalk room since we've always booked those at 11 months.  

It amazed me that rooms were available up to about two months before July 4th for both standard and pool/garden.  I kept being tempted to change to a standard and am glad we didn't.

HBC


----------



## zeferjen

Hi everyone. We will be staying at bwv for the first time this October. It will be a trip of first: first bwv stay, first mnsshp, first f&w. We have a boardwalk view studio reserved. Any. Feedback on the pool? The pictures I have seen are very neat, although the clown is creepy 

Also any tips on room request?

Lastly, how long is the walk to beach club? We will probably use the kids club there one night, if we can get tickets to party for the senses. 

Thanks!


----------



## psac

zeferjen said:


> Hi everyone. We will be staying at bwv for the first time this October. It will be a trip of first: first bwv stay, first mnsshp, first f&w. We have a boardwalk view studio reserved. Any. Feedback on the pool? The pictures I have seen are very neat, although the clown is creepy
> 
> Also any tips on room request?
> 
> Lastly, how long is the walk to beach club? We will probably use the kids club there one night, if we can get tickets to party for the senses.
> 
> Thanks!



Unless you have Coulrophobia (fear of clowns ), the clown pool is fine.  You get over the scariness of having him staring at you after not too long.    Otherwise, it's a really nice pool area in general.  People love the slide as well.

For room request, if you're at the very end of the hallway, the walk is LOOOOOONG (could be as much as 10 mins to get to the lobby), though the view might be a little better.  But it might be good to ask for close to the elevator if the long walk would be a problem.

I would give yourself 10-15 minutes for the walk to the beach club, as the entrance is not right where it starts.  It's closer to walk towards ESPN as opposed to past the Swan/Dolphin to get there, even if you're at the very end of BWV.  If the timing is right and you see the boat coming from Epcot, the quickest is to hop on the boat right across the water, otherwise it's not worth waiting for the boat.

Enjoy!


----------



## zeferjen

psac said:


> Unless you have Coulrophobia (fear of clowns ), the clown pool is fine.  You get over the scariness of having him staring at you after not too long.    Otherwise, it's a really nice pool area in general.  People love the slide as well.
> 
> For room request, if you're at the very end of the hallway, the walk is LOOOOOONG (could be as much as 10 mins to get to the lobby), though the view might be a little better.  But it might be good to ask for close to the elevator if the long walk would be a problem.
> 
> I would give yourself 10-15 minutes for the walk to the beach club, as the entrance is not right where it starts.  It's closer to walk towards ESPN as opposed to past the Swan/Dolphin to get there, even if you're at the very end of BWV.  If the timing is right and you see the boat coming from Epcot, the quickest is to hop on the boat right across the water, otherwise it's not worth waiting for the boat.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks so much!


----------



## JohnnyB2

Hi  IMO  the BW view is the best. You have Cresant Lake, the YC & BC with some partial Epcot views as your scenery. Also the Boardwalk right below.  Have a great trip and with the the BW view we once were at the end of the hall/ walk time maybe 5 to 6 min.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

zeferjen said:


> We will be staying at bwv for the first time this October.



One of the first things you should do is learn where the stairs are and use them if you are able.  This isn't a BWV criticism.  It is just a fact that once you figure out the stair locations, it makes getting around easier.  For example there is a set of stairs right off the hallway where your room will be that will take you directly to the Boardwalk.  Have fun.

HBC


----------



## LSchrow

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> One of the first things you should do is learn where the stairs are and use them if you are able.  This isn't a BWV criticism.  It is just a fact that once you figure out the stair locations, it makes getting around easier.  For example there is a set of stairs right off the hallway where your room will be that will take you directly to the Boardwalk.  Have fun.
> 
> HBC



absolutely agree with cat - we LOVE using the stairs, and there are quite a few of them throughout the resort. we have always found a stairwell within a few doors from our room, but especially enjoy wandering the halls and going down a random stairwell just to see where we will wind up. btw, going down the stairs is never a problem, but the uphill climb can be a bit exhausting if one's room is on the 4th or 5th floor (upper floors have better views so it is a bit of a tradeoff). 

however, if you have a stroller, you'll most likely want to use the elevators excusively and request "near elevators".

the main pool has games and music going on most of the day, and there is a playground for little ones. the slide is really fun, and they have movies with a campfire at night. in addition, community hall by the "quiet pool" has crafts, video games, board games, bike rentals, etc. they also offer DVD rentals, free for DVC members. you will be given a sheet at check-in showing the dates and times of activities.

one thing: there is so much to see and do at the BW that many first-timers don't take the time to explore the resort. there are a lot of little nooks and crannies throughout, such as the tennis courts, cushioned wicker conversation areas in the hallways, quiet walkway to DHS, the nook below the back balcony (quiet and cool spot for reading or conversation), "penny viewers" in the walkways to BWI, etc. ask for a BW fact sheet at the FD, which outlines the history and architecture of the resort.
try to always give yourselves a few extra minutes to get anywhere, because with the BWVs, it shouldn't be all about where you are going from there. the journey is often the most memorable


----------



## macleod1979

Exploration is a good thing. It makes you never want to leave BMV.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

macleod1979 said:


> Exploration is a good thing. It makes you never want to leave



Or at least makes you want to come back.

HBC


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

Bump


----------



## Disney52303

We will be staying at BWV for a whirlwind weekend 11/30-12/2 and it will be our first stay there, following 2+ months on a wait list! 

I have not made any type of requests, think I should?  We are flying in late Friday (think we'll get to BW 8:30-9, we're renting a car).  My only concern is we will end up getting whatever is left (standard view studio) since it'll be so late.  We don't mind the long halls, don't mind stairs, etc etc.  We're also planning on spending most time in the parks aside from an hour or two at the infamous clown pool Saturday afternoon.  All these factors, think I'm fine with no special requests (normally we prefer upper floor, close to pool)????


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

Disney52303 said:


> We will be staying at BWV for a whirlwind weekend 11/30-12/2 and it will be our first stay there, following 2+ months on a wait list!  I have not made any type of requests, think I should?



Yes you should. Here are a few ideas:

Do you like the Studios or EPCOT better? Farther down the hall puts you closer to the studios if you are able to use the stairs.

Will you use the bus and/or a car. Farther down the hall puts you closer to the bus stop and the parking lot. If you valet your car, closer to the lobby is better.

Fireworks? Better views are farther down the hall. The closer you get to the lobby, the poorer the views (also the higher the floor the better too).

Closer to the lobby gets you closer to the Boardwalk. It also gets you closer to the clown pool. Farther down the hall gets you closer to the "quiet" pool.

High floor is always a good request for standard view.  Request "far from the elevators" if you want to be closer to the studios, parking/bus stop and quiet pool.  "Close to elevators" for closer to Boardwalk, clown pool and lobby.

Since you are getting in late, do on line check in.  You cab do that ten days in advance.  Some will argue it makes no difference but I had a discussion with a CM at the Boardwalk on my last trip and it according to her it does help to receive your requests.

HBC


----------



## zeferjen

We just got back from Boardwalk and had a wonderful time. I requested a high floor and far from the elevators for our BW view room. I ended up in 3031, which was decently far away but not that high. We had an OK view of the fireworks but a great view of the Boardwalk. 

Overall, I really liked the hotel. We had fun with the CMs running the games at the pool as well as the Community Hall. The location was great, especially during food and wine! We had very good luck with buses and boats both, with hardly any wait. The only hassle was coming home from Animal Kingdom, where we had to stop at the waterpark, Yacht Club, Beach Club, Swan, Dolphin and then FINALLY Boardwalk. 

The decor is not really my style, but not objectionable. The studio room was in good condition and comfortable for four people. 

We ended up using the kids' club over at the Beach Club one night and the kids loved it so much that they didn't want to leave at the end of the night. This includes my son, who has cried at daycare dropoff almost every day of his 4.5 years. 

The only slightly weird thing is the lack of 'stuff' in the main hotel. Having to go outside to refill mugs, for example, and no TV for the kids to watch during checkin. That said, the lobby is gorgeous and obviously a big hit, judging by the number of wedding parties having their celebrations and pictures done at the hotel. 

I would definitely come back!


----------



## psac

Thanks for posting your review! In general, this thread is pretty stale. Most of the BW conversation has moved here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2861186


----------



## Niewoe

We're staying at BWV for the first time in May (4-14).  This is our first trip as DVC members and we are very excited!! Any additional advice for studio standard view? I've seen some wonderful advice so far in this thread! There will be 3 of us, 2 adults and 1 5yo. 

We will probably utilize the boats, since my son loves them!! He thinks of them as an additional ride... And frankly I enjoy the relaxing trip vs the walk to HS. I don't like clowns, at all, but know he will want to frequent that pool. *sigh*  We won't have a car. 

Also, are the refillable mugs included with the dining plan? Keep seeing mixed reviews. I always enjoy any souvenir, but don't want to pay for something that isn't worth the value. (Sorry to be such a noob!! LOL)


----------



## bobbiwoz

Had my first ever DVC upgrade.  I had booked 3 nights SV 1 bedroom over MLKjr weekend.  Was upgraded to a great pool view!  

I actually called DVC to be reassured I had booked on points because upon arriving I was told my "balance" was over $1700!!!!!  At any rate it was a great view, nice location, I was treating 2 friends, and we had a great time!!!


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> Yes you should. Here are a few ideas:
> 
> Do you like the Studios or EPCOT better? Farther down the hall puts you closer to the studios if you are able to use the stairs.
> 
> Will you use the bus and/or a car. Farther down the hall puts you closer to the bus stop and the parking lot. If you valet your car, closer to the lobby is better.
> 
> Fireworks? Better views are farther down the hall. The closer you get to the lobby, the poorer the views (also the higher the floor the better too).
> 
> Closer to the lobby gets you closer to the Boardwalk. It also gets you closer to the clown pool. Farther down the hall gets you closer to the "quiet" pool.
> 
> High floor is always a good request for standard view.  Request "far from the elevators" if you want to be closer to the studios, parking/bus stop and quiet pool.  "Close to elevators" for closer to Boardwalk, clown pool and lobby.
> 
> Since you are getting in late, do on line check in.  You cab do that ten days in advance.  Some will argue it makes no difference but I had a discussion with a CM at the Boardwalk on my last trip and it according to her it does help to receive your requests.
> 
> HBC



This is only good advice if mobility is the very furtherest thing from your mind!

Although the far end of the resort is closer to DHS, its still quite a walk. I think its about 3/4 of a mile. On my last trip (bussing over from WL) we walked over 5 miles on our DHS day inside the park. We walked a total of 28 miles during the trip. 

I know walking to and fro somewhere for 3/4 of a mile is not much...but I'm not willing to walk an extra 3/4 or 1 1/2 miles on my trip to add to the 28 miles walked. 

The same goes for the long hallways.

I've found with my walking issues that anywhere in the last bend of the resort away from the front desk is just too far for me to deal with day in and day out.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

Mickey'sApprentice said:


> This is only good advice if mobility is the very furtherest thing from your mind!



Agree completely but I did not address mobility issues because the original question said that it didn't matter.  Here it is:



Disney52303 said:


> We will be staying at BWV for a whirlwind weekend.....We don't mind the long halls, don't mind stairs, etc etc.



HBC


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

bobbiwoz said:


> Had my first ever DVC upgrade.  I had booked 3 nights SV 1 bedroom over MLKjr weekend.  Was upgraded to a great pool view!
> 
> I actually called DVC to be reassured I had booked on points because upon arriving I was told my "balance" was over $1700!!!!!  At any rate it was a great view, nice location, I was treating 2 friends, and we had a great time!!!



We were just there too the same weekend.  Had a great studio overlooking the village green on the third floor with a huge balcony.  We were amazed at the size of the balcony.  We usually stay in 1BR but for this short trip we did a studio and were very pleased.

HBC


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> We were just there too the same weekend.  Had a great studio overlooking the village green on the third floor with a huge balcony.  We were amazed at the size of the balcony.  We usually stay in 1BR but for this short trip we did a studio and were very pleased.
> 
> HBC



I had a studio on the second floor in that area one time.  What a great balcony!

Sorry we didn't connect in person!!  Someday we will!

Bobbi


----------



## Laurabearz

Reading this thread had may me miss the Boardwalk... My last few trips have been at AKV. I think the next trip I book will be back home!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bobbiwoz

Laurabearz said:


> Reading this thread had may me miss the Boardwalk... My last few trips have been at AKV. I think the next trip I book will be back home!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I love AKV too, but there is something special about BWV!  I'll be there for F&G, when is your next trip?


----------



## jamerican

I just found out I am staying at BWV in October - yeah! I need to find out if I can request certain rooms...if I can request or of the owner must - I am staying on points...what are the best rooms?? We will be in a preferred studio I believe...Any help will be great...what I am specifally dreaming of  is a view of Space Ship Earth with some fireworks - possibly  

Thanks so much!!


----------



## vbarry

Can you book member cash in a Boardwalk view room? Wanting to add on a day or two possibly but have to pay cash. Thanks for any info!


----------



## kimpossible

jamerican said:


> I just found out I am staying at BWV in October - yeah! I need to find out if I can request certain rooms...if I can request or of the owner must - I am staying on points...what are the best rooms?? We will be in a preferred studio I believe...Any help will be great...what I am specifally dreaming of  is a view of Space Ship Earth with some fireworks - possibly
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Most preferred view rooms have a view of one of the two pools or the lagoon.  There are a small number of rooms that overlook the village green.  They have a partial boardwalk view (not sure if you can see spaceship earth...possibly).  They will give you a very obstructed view of the fireworks.  They are only studios.


----------



## LSchrow

jamerican said:


> I just found out I am staying at BWV in October - yeah! I need to find out if I can request certain rooms...if I can request or of the owner must - I am staying on points...what are the best rooms?? We will be in a preferred studio I believe...Any help will be great...what I am specifally dreaming of  is a view of Space Ship Earth with some fireworks - possibly
> 
> Thanks so much!!



there is preferred pool/garden and preferred BW views. if you have the G/P view, request VG view as KP said. if you have BW view (lucky you!) the higher floors have better views, but all are breathtaking



vbarry said:


> Can you book member cash in a Boardwalk view room? Wanting to add on a day or two possibly but have to pay cash. Thanks for any info!



sorry, BW view can *only* be booked using DVC points, not even member discounted cash (yes, i tried)


----------



## jamerican

jekjones1558 said:


> I am sure you will find a BWV owner who can call right at 11 months and get you a BW view studio.  It sounds like you will be going in October of 2013 during Food and Wine Festival at Epcot, a fantastic time to be at BWV.  That is one of the hardest times to book BW view so you are wise, indeed, to be planning ahead.
> Here is a not-that-great daytime photo from a BW view room.  I have better ones but recently cleaned up my hard drive and archived a lot of my photos.  But you get the idea.




re-reading this thread...do you - if you are still on this thread - know what room # this was? I am hoping to have several room # choices to put in as a request...

Thanks! I have my studio booked! 252 days now!!


----------



## kimpossible

jamerican said:


> re-reading this thread...do you - if you are still on this thread - know what room # this was? I am hoping to have several room # choices to put in as a request...
> 
> Thanks! I have my studio booked! 252 days now!!



This is a boardwalk view room which is a separate category from preferred view.  Unless you have that category booked, you will not be squarely facing the boardwalk.  Also, it is best to request a particular area and not a specific room number.  Don't forget these are just requests and in very many cases are not able to be granted.


----------



## jekjones1558

jamerican said:


> re-reading this thread...do you - if you are still on this thread - know what room # this was? I am hoping to have several room # choices to put in as a request...
> 
> Thanks! I have my studio booked! 252 days now!!



I have no idea what room this was. It was not a studio because we stay in one bedrooms. I wouldn't recommend requesting particular rooms anyway because the odds of any one or two rooms being available on the day you checkin are not good.
Did you get a BW view studio?  If so, then my suggestion would be to request a high floor, although the photo above looks like it maybe was from a 2nd floor room. There are some rooms on 2nd floor that have balconies with solid walls rather than rails so it is hard to see the BW unless you are standing. The fireworks view is somewhat better from upper floors also. But I can honestly say that BW view rooms all have great views (except maybe the corner rooms but they aren't studios).


----------



## eandesmom

If I have a BW view, 2B booked, regardless of floor (I have requested high floor), will we see Spaceship Earth no matter what?


----------



## jekjones1558

eandesmom said:


> If I have a BW view, 2B booked, regardless of floor (I have requested high floor), will we see Spaceship Earth no matter what?



Yes. For sure.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

jekjones1558 said:


> I have no idea what room this was.



It looks like the view from a Grand Villa we stayed in back in 2004, maybe the floor under it?  It was definitely taken with a zoom lens because mine was too.  






HBC


----------



## psac

eandesmom said:


> If I have a BW view, 2B booked, regardless of floor (I have requested high floor), will we see Spaceship Earth no matter what?



If you look at the BW villa buildings, some are recessed, so if you were right against a building jutting out you might be blocked a bit, but with the number/size of balconies you'll have with the 2 BR, for sure you'll have an awesome view all around. I've done MK view at the Contemporary, and while I love being able to see Wishes up close from the room, I think I prefer the BW view at BWV even more. Super tranquil in the mornings (the BC/YC lughthouse and buildings reflecting off the calm water), fun and active in the afternoon/evenings, parts of Wishes (over the BC if you're on a high floor), and Illuminations over ESPN, just really great.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

bobbiwoz said:


> I had a studio on the second floor in that area one time.  What a great balcony!
> 
> Sorry we didn't connect in person!!  Someday we will!



It was an amazing balcony.  We sat out there every night sipping on wine we bought in France that day and enjoying everything going on around us.  

HBC


----------



## dawne98

I also have a Deluxe studio garden/Pool view booked and would love to have a few rooms #'s to ask for we'll be going in June 8-12  we have two days to just hung out at the BW so we would love to have a room with the best view don't care how far the walk is to Epcot or pool lol


----------



## jekjones1558

dawne98 said:


> I also have a Deluxe studio garden/Pool view booked and would love to have a few rooms #'s to ask for we'll be going in June 8-12  we have two days to just hung out at the BW so we would love to have a room with the best view don't care how far the walk is to Epcot or pool lol



You are better off not to ask for specific room numbers.  If you give specific room numbers and those rooms are not vacant when you check in, then you may be assigned a room anywhere.  Instead just ask for Village Green view.  There are 28 studios there that have a partial BW view.  Or, if you prefer, ask for Luna (main) Pool view, quiet pool view or canal view.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Hello All  New Boardwalk Owner here...Question for you: If you have received a room(studio,1br,2br) with a view/glimpse of the ToT, which view did you book?Garden,Preferred,Boardwalk? 

Thanks


----------



## nalajms

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> If you have received a room(studio,1br,2br) with a view/glimpse of the ToT, which view did you book?Garden,Preferred,Boardwalk?
> Thanks



It's part of the Garden/Pool view, but only the ones facing that direction.  There are others facing Swan/Dolphin and just courtyard.  I'm sure someone has the link to which room numbers have which view.

I've also heard that some of the Standard views look that way.


Welcome home!  Boardwalk is our first love


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

nalajms said:


> It's part of the Garden/Pool view, but only the ones facing that direction.  There are others facing Swan/Dolphin and just courtyard.  I'm sure someone has the link to which room numbers have which view.
> 
> I've also heard that some of the Standard views look that way.
> 
> 
> Welcome home!  Boardwalk is our first love



Thanks so much  I hope someone posts that link! I would love to see that


----------



## schoonersky

nalajms said:


> It's part of the Garden/Pool view, but only the ones facing that direction.  There are others facing Swan/Dolphin and just courtyard.  I'm sure someone has the link to which room numbers have which view.
> 
> I've also heard that some of the Standard views look that way.
> 
> Welcome home!  Boardwalk is our first love



Do any of the preferred view studios catch a glimpse of Illuminations? I understand some may face toward DHS, but I'm just curious. Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jekjones1558

There are a bunch of preferred view studios in the Village Green view.  They face the grassy area between the lobby and the boat dock.  They have a partial BW view and a partial view of Illuminations.


----------



## schoonersky

jekjones1558 said:


> There are a bunch of preferred view studios in the Village Green view.  They face the grassy area between the lobby and the boat dock.  They have a partial BW view and a partial view of Illuminations.



That sounds great! I will cross my fingers!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jekjones1558

schoonersky said:


> That sounds great! I will cross my fingers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Many DISers who have called MS to request "Village Green View" have reported that their request was honored, so if you are interested I would definitely call MS and make that request.  Another benefit is that these rooms are very close to the elevators and access to the lobby and pool.


----------



## DebbieB

I once I had the corner standard 1 bedroom, I could see ToT from the bedroom balcony and Illuminations from the living room balcony.    I also had a quiet pool view 1 bedroom that I could see ToT.


----------



## smithgrandchild

I have two questions.  I'm not familiar with the BWVs as the BCVs are our home resort, but we will be staying at BWV next month.

I've tried a search on this this thread without much success.  I'm sure the info I need is contained somewhere here but can't find it.

I know there is only one elevator for these villas.  Where exactly is this elevator?  Closest to check in?  

Second, does anyone remember the route the boats take to/from BWVs to DHS.  I know I have this information somewhere, it's a matter of finding it!


----------



## jekjones1558

smithgrandchild said:


> I have two questions.  I'm not familiar with the BWVs as the BCVs are our home resort, but we will be staying at BWV next month.
> 
> I've tried a search on this this thread without much success.  I'm sure the info I need is contained somewhere here but can't find it.
> 
> I know there is only one elevator for these villas.  Where exactly is this elevator?  Closest to check in?
> 
> Second, does anyone remember the route the boats take to/from BWVs to DHS.  I know I have this information somewhere, it's a matter of finding it!








On this map from Granny the 3 elevators are where the red line and the green line almost touch each other.
The order of boat stops from BWV to DHS is BC, Swan/Dolphin, DHS and the reverse order coming back.  It is often faster to board and disembark at Swan/Dolphin and walk over the bridge to BWV, if you are in a hurry.  We often use the walking path to DHS from BWV.  It is a peaceful walk and takes about 20 minutes, less if you are a fast walker.


----------



## goofy4tink

Mommy2TwoMickeys said:


> Hello All  New Boardwalk Owner here...Question for you: If you have received a room(studio,1br,2br) with a view/glimpse of the ToT, which view did you book?Garden,Preferred,Boardwalk?
> 
> Thanks


I have never been able to see ToT from any villa other than a standard view. And the best ones are the ones at the very end of the hallways, at the end of the building!


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Hmmm this is interesting we were put in a "Boardwalk View" room overlooking the small courtyard/lawn a very obstructed view of the Boardwalk/red on above map.  Interesting that it should have been a garden view instead of Boardwalk???


----------



## jekjones1558

Unless you were in a room ending in x051, you were not given a BW view room.  The x051 rooms are 1 bedrooms on the corner and are considered BW view rooms but I don't think they should be classified as BW view rooms, especially the lower floor ones which have a tree blocking the view.


----------



## psac

MOM POPPINS said:


> Hmmm this is interesting we were put in a "Boardwalk View" room overlooking the small courtyard/lawn a very obstructed view of the Boardwalk/red on above map.  Interesting that it should have been a garden view instead of Boardwalk???



If you were in a studio, that was what people call the Village Green area, over the Wyland studios, with a side boardwalk view. Those are considered pool/preferred views. 

For all things boardwalk, this is a great thread, WDWKOOK just started a new one:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48636528#post48636528


----------



## mecllap

Mommy2twoM:  The elevator is close to check-in and also close to the main pool.  Pretty/really far away from the parking area.

I had a view of ToT from preferred pool/garden view studio 4106, which was directly over the quiet pool.  I could not see the pool because most of any view was totally blocked by a tree, but ToT was in view to my left, and the Swan to my right.  My "boardwalk" view was room 2047, close to check-in and an accessible room, with a high wall on the balcony that pretty much required my standing on my tiptoes to see much of the Boardwalk. I was right over the Screendoor.  I don't think I'll bother getting a room other than standard again, since it didn't seem worth the extra points if that's what happens.  Well, never say never, I may try it again someday.  In spite of the parking lot issues and lack of back elevator, I do love the Boardwalk.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hoping to be calling BWV home before too long.  Waiting on ROFR through the Timeshare Store.


----------



## goofy4tink

psac said:


> If you were in a studio, that was what people call the Village Green area, over the Wyland studios, with a side boardwalk view. Those are considered pool/preferred views.
> 
> For all things boardwalk, this is a great thread, WDWKOOK just started a new one:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48636528#post48636528


The Village Green studios are my favorite area!!!! I've actually had the same studio, on the top floor, twice!!! I love being close to the elevator and stairway. I love being able to see the actual boardwalk and all that is going on. And it's fairly quiet there as well since you are away from the boardwalk itself....although I've never had a huge noise issue when overlooking the boardwalk.
My worst view??? It was our first stay at BWV...Thanksgiving day checkin. We had booked a preferred view one bedroom. Were put on the 5th floor, overlooking the croquet area, towards the S/D. It would have been fine if it hadn't been for the huge tree right in front of our one balcony!!! We knew the S/D and canal were out there, but couldn't see either. And there was only the one balcony....off the living room. None in the master. It was a corner unit, so the master butted up against the villa right around the corner....the guy sitting out on his balcony (around the corner so to speak) could just sit there and look in our bedroom window!!! It was less than 6' away!!! We couldn't even leave the drapes open!!!
We asked to be moved...we were promptly give another one bedroom, over by the quiet pool area. Well, that one was still occupied!! The occupants had decided to add a night and hadn't told anyone yet. My issue? Housekeeping listed the room as 'ready'!!! We were then given a third room....two rooms down from the end of the hallway by the tennis courts! Top floor, overlooking the quiet pool!! It was a great one bedroom!!!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Hoping to be calling BWV home before too long.  Waiting on ROFR through the Timeshare Store.



Good luck JT!  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Weluvdisny

jimmytammy said:


> Hoping to be calling BWV home before too long.  Waiting on ROFR through the Timeshare Store.



Good luck!!


----------



## Cshel85

Going July 2014 to 2 bedroom villa with young children standard view.  What should I request to get ground level with grass?  Is there anything or what is best to request with standard view


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Cshel85 said:


> Going July 2014 to 2 bedroom villa with young children standard view.  What should I request to get ground level with grass?  Is there anything or what is best to request with standard view



Just ask for ground floor, they all have a grassy area (possibly some shrubs in front of the patio, though).  Here are pictures of one we had a couple years ago: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46295975&postcount=1802


----------



## lmbraun

Can anyone clarify what is a preferred view as opposed to standard view? Thank you!


----------



## Weluvdisny

Can you request a Village Green view? I currently have a P/G view but am waitlisted for a BW one. Does anyone know how many studios there are for this view? Also, I am a BW owner but had to rent points for this trip. Can I call and request this or do I have to have the person I rented from request and how early should it be done?

I think those are all the questions for now!


----------



## LSchrow

Weluvdisny said:


> Can you request a Village Green view? I currently have a P/G view but am waitlisted for a BW one. Does anyone know how many studios there are for this view? Also, I am a BW owner but had to rent points for this trip. Can I call and request this or do I have to have the person I rented from request and how early should it be done?
> 
> I think those are all the questions for now!



- yes, you can request a village green view if you have a P/G view booked
- i've no idea on the quantity, but i'm sure someone here will know & answer
- the owner of the points (the person you rented from) has to call MS, and add the request
- the request can be added as early as time of booking


----------



## kenna987

This thread is so helpful! Staying at BWV for the first time this coming July (one month from now) and I am so excited!! We have a 2 bedroom boardwalk view booked and everyone's advice/ input is very helpful for me! nervous about the bussing situation, but I'm sure there are worse things than having to stand on a bus for a little bit. The theme at Boardwalk is totally my style! Love the vintage, 1940s/1950s vibe


----------



## NoleFan

Just returned from our first stay there in a standard view studio. It is also one of our home resorts as we are new DVC owners. LOVE BWV. The resort is fabulous. Only dislike is bus service but knew that ahead of time having previously stayed @ BC. Look forward to returning this summer & again in Oct. for F&W in a BW view studio!


----------



## jekjones1558

There are 28 Village Green view studios so you have a pretty good chance of getting one if you put in a request.


----------



## the who #3

i adore bwv!

the decor inside and out.  the lobby is lovely as is the hall carpet and the rooms.  the boardwalk its self is terrific, dock and all.


----------



## psac

lmbraun said:


> Can anyone clarify what is a preferred view as opposed to standard view? Thank you!



There is a picture above on this page (or page before if this gets pushed) which shows the categories. Basically standard is the drive up, parking lot, and port cochere (entryway). Preferred is the two pools, the canal (incl view towards swan and dolphin), and the village green (studios only), which is the back entry to the Boarkwalk itself.


----------



## Weluvdisny

jekjones1558 said:


> There are 28 Village Green view studios so you have a pretty good chance of getting one if you put in a request.



Thanks for the information! I didn't realize there were that many studios over there.


----------



## DISFANSHAN

Can you hear the noise from the Boardwalk at night if you are in a Village Green studio? I would love to stay in one of those rooms but not if all of the nighttime Boardwalk activity is going to keep me awake!


----------



## Degli

Guys, help me out here. Looking to request the best 1br standard view.Scared about having a "bad" view. Thoughts?


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

Degli said:


> Guys, help me out here. Looking to request the best 1br standard view.Scared about having a "bad" view. Thoughts?



So I had a "bad view" studio....




But hey, I was super close to the elevators, lobby, pool, gym, village green and Boardwalk.  We didn't hang out on the balcony too much needless to say.  But when we did, it wasn't so bad, because I saw all those people walking to Boardwalk, probably for dinner, and I am usually one of them, staying at a diff hotel and traveling to Boardwalk for dinner.  At least this time, I'm staying here!  We were able to book a Boardwalk view for Thanksgiving though.  

-Virginia


----------



## Degli

Thanks, would love to request the best possible standard view? I had requested close to the elevator, knowing about the long hallways......



mommyarewegoingback said:


> So I had a "bad view" studio....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, I was super close to the elevators, lobby, pool, gym, village green and Boardwalk.  We didn't hang out on the balcony too much needless to say.  But when we did, it wasn't so bad, because I saw all those people walking to Boardwalk, probably for dinner, and I am usually one of them, staying at a diff hotel and traveling to Boardwalk for dinner.  At least this time, I'm staying here!  We were able to book a Boardwalk view for Thanksgiving though.
> 
> -Virginia


----------



## jekjones1558

Degli said:


> Thanks, would love to request the best possible standard view? I had requested close to the elevator, knowing about the long hallways......



Personally I would not request close to elevators because the view is poor and you risk being near the area where the bags are loaded to/from the airport. I would ask for "across from bus stop."  You would then be close to an alternate entrance and might have a partial view of Illuminations.  But remember that you booked the cheap view (and one of the biggest DVC bargains) so you get what you get. IMHO the length of BWV hallways is not as big a deal as people claim. And you are walking inside protected from the weather.


----------



## WDWFL2013

Is there an activities list for the pool/community hall etc??

Thanks


----------



## Twingle

Great thread - I'm staying at BWV for the first time in February!  My waitlist came through for a garden/pool view, and I'm really looking forward to trying out the resort


----------



## bobbiwoz

Twingle said:


> Great thread - I'm staying at BWV for the first time in February!  My waitlist came through for a garden/pool view, and I'm really looking forward to trying out the resort



Great!


----------



## Disney Princess

We'll be home four weeks from today!  We cannot wait to get back to the BWV.  We stayed at BCV in January since we booked late and it was available for the whole week.  It was lovely, but I'm happy to be going home, especially since we are staying standard and will save those points!

We are taking my in-laws for our son's first birthday.  They booked later than us, and with the wait list, we still managed to get them standard view for the week.  I love my in-laws, but I love that points-bargain too!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney Princess said:


> We'll be home four weeks from today!  We cannot wait to get back to the BWV.  We stayed at BCV in January since we booked late and it was available for the whole week.  It was lovely, but I'm happy to be going home, especially since we are staying standard and will save those points!
> 
> We are taking my in-laws for our son's first birthday.  They booked later than us, and with the wait list, we still managed to get them standard view for the week.  I love my in-laws, but I love that points-bargain too!


Enjoy that special birthday!
Great point savings!


----------



## WDWFL2013

WDWFL2013 said:


> Is there an activities list for the pool/community hall etc??
> 
> Thanks




LOL!  Found it 

http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/resorts/wdw/pdf/BWCalendar.pdf


----------



## Twingle

Sorry if this has been answered, I can't figure out the right combo of words to use the search function!

Do all BWV rooms have a patio/porch?


----------



## Splashboat

WDWFL2013 said:


> LOL!  Found it
> 
> http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/resorts/wdw/pdf/BWCalendar.pdf



Can you tell me where on the mouseforless site you found the activity schedules?


----------



## Splashboat

Never mind, I found it - thanks anyway


----------



## jekjones1558

> Do all BWV rooms have a patio/porch?



Yes.  But there are a few one bedrooms that only have a balcony off the bedroom or off the living room instead of both.


----------



## Twingle

jekjones1558 said:


> Yes.  But there are a few one bedrooms that only have a balcony off the bedroom or off the living room instead of both.



Thank you!  I'm in a studio, and was hoping to be able to enjoy my coffee on the porch


----------



## mecllap

Twingle said:


> Thank you!  I'm in a studio, and was hoping to be able to enjoy my coffee on the porch



I did a "boardwalk" view studio on my last trip -- which had a BW view if I stood on my tippytoes and looked over the high wall.  It was just over the Screendoor -- an HA room that I did not request.  Not pleasant at all for morning coffee.  But it didn't look like there were very many with that high wall, so you should be fine.  It was on the main floor not too far from elevator which was nice.  Then I moved to a "garden" view and had a big tree blocking most of the view.  I  plan to just get standard rooms there for any future stays -- do love that resort (I even like the clown pool, but not the long trek to the parking lot).


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

Twingle said:


> Thank you!  I'm in a studio, and was hoping to be able to enjoy my coffee on the porch



Odds are you will be able to.  I've probably stayed there 50 times and have always been able to.

HBC


----------



## FRANKTSJR

What's with the Boardwalk? Seems like the only resort not involved in testing.
Any rumors?


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Getting close to my 60 day check-in .First timer at BWV. We have Boardwalk view studio. I see about 8 studios are dedicated rooms. I have already  requested high floor . What else can I do to try and get dediacted room ? CM I talked to said there was no such thing (?)  
Oh and I'm assuming this would give me a great view of Illuminations on the nights I'm not actually in Epcot.
Thanks BWV lovers !


----------



## TwoDoodles

Twingle said:


> Sorry if this has been answered, I can't figure out the right combo of words to use the search function!
> 
> Do all BWV rooms have a patio/porch?



We stayed in a preferred view studio last December and whilst it overlooked the clown pool, the porch was almost fully enclosed by the building's siding and it only had a small round open porthole. 
There was No point sitting outside on the porch as it was gloomy and stuffy and it also made the room very dark inside. Sorry I can't remember the room number, but it was on the same floor as check-in.
As we were only really sleeping in the studio, we didn't bother trying to get a room with a better porch, but it is something I will remember to check on, next time we go.
Lovely rooms though and a fantastic resort!


----------



## WonderinAland

We will be there in 2 1/2 weeks, and yes, they are testing the bands there. Got them via UPS last week


----------



## Denise W

We stayed in a dedicated Boardwalk view studio last year. We requested high floor and near the elevator and got a great room in that area. We had a very deep balcony so had lots of room, even though it was only a studio.

Enjoy!

Denise


----------



## gojoe

14 Hours to go! Feel like a little kid at Christmas. 
If I go to bed now when I wake  up the cab will be here.
Then if I sleep on the plane when I wake up I will be in Orlando. 
OK, Off to bed!


----------



## Dikran

Just wondering what you guys think of staying in a studio with 4 adults. We usually just travel as a couple but decided to bring the in-laws with us. It's our first time going home to BWV!


----------



## Msmithmd

Dikran said:


> Just wondering what you guys think of staying in a studio with 4 adults. We usually just travel as a couple but decided to bring the in-laws with us. It's our first time going home to BWV!



This is applicable to any DVC studio, not just BWV-

If you'd be comfortable with them staying with you at your home, on an air mattress in your master bedroom, and using only your master bathroom, for the full duration of travel- then sure, go ahead.  Because that's what you will experience with this plan. 

What I am getting at is that there is NO WAY that I would ever stay with my in-laws in any DVC studio. But if you're comfortable with that level of in-law intimacy, knock yourself out...


----------



## LSchrow

gojoe said:


> 14 Hours to go! Feel like a little kid at Christmas.
> If I go to bed now when I wake  up the cab will be here.
> Then if I sleep on the plane when I wake up I will be in Orlando.
> OK, Off to bed!


by now, you should be on your way  
just 71 hours until our flight and 10 days of living my dreams again 
have a fantastic time!



Dikran said:


> Just wondering what you guys think of staying in a studio with 4 adults. We usually just travel as a couple but decided to bring the in-laws with us. It's our first time going home to BWV!



a BWV studio is about the size of a regular hotel room when the pull-out sofa is open (have you determined who would get the "real" bed?), and one bathroom. that's pretty close quarters for more than a night or 2. there isn't a living room or separate bedroom, so nowhere in the studio, other than the bathroom, to have any privacy. a big consideration: does anyone snore? if jus one person does, the others won't get much sleep.

personally, we find studios (as well as regular resort rooms) insufficient for more than 2 ppl  - we booked at least a DVC 1bdrm when with our 2 kids, or a suite elsewhere.


----------



## weswife

We will be staying at BWV for the 1st time this month!!!  We need a HC room and did pay for a preferred view. Really looking forward to our stay!


----------



## Dikran

Msmithmd said:


> This is applicable to any DVC studio, not just BWV-  If you'd be comfortable with them staying with you at your home, on an air mattress in your master bedroom, and using only your master bathroom, for the full duration of travel- then sure, go ahead.  Because that's what you will experience with this plan.  What I am getting at is that there is NO WAY that I would ever stay with my in-laws in any DVC studio. But if you're comfortable with that level of in-law intimacy, knock yourself out...



Well the room is basically just to sleep in, we'll be out and about most of the week. My main worry was having 2 adults on the pullout. We've done little mermaid room before and "survived". Is the pullout about the same size? Our points just don't allow us to get 1BR and this was an exception since we only travel as a couple 99% of the time.


----------



## Granny

Dikran said:


> Just wondering what you guys think of staying in a studio with 4 adults.



You sound like you are good with the arrangement, but since you asked what we think, I'd have to agree with others and say that I don't think the studio is good for 4 adults.  Not knocking your opinion, but you did ask for ours.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Dikran said:


> Well the room is basically just to sleep in, we'll be out and about most of the week. My main worry was having 2 adults on the pullout. We've done little mermaid room before and "survived". Is the pullout about the same size? Our points just don't allow us to get 1BR and this was an exception since we only travel as a couple 99% of the time.



Old Key West Studios have two queen beds !!!!!!!!  Biggest rooms of all the studios besides !  No need for a pull out (air mattress a little overboard description) AND you'll save points most likely over BWV's . Just a short bus ride from everything !


----------



## Dikran

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Old Key West Studios have two queen beds !!!!!!!!  Biggest rooms of all the studios besides !  No need for a pull out (air mattress a little overboard description) AND you'll save points most likely over BWV's . Just a short bus ride from everything !



I know about OKW but BWV is our home resort and we really wanted to walk to & from Epcot during F&W. I'm sure we'll be fine. We are not the complaining types


----------



## BUDDYBEAR

we love bwv to


----------



## Splashboat

We think BWV has the most comfortable pull outs.


----------



## Ronald Duck

I just saw photos taken a couple of months ago at a BWV studio, and one of them appeared to show a "pod system" coffee maker, rather than the traditional coffee pot we are used to at DVC properties.  Can somebody either confirm or deny this?  We're used to bringing a bag of Dunkin' Donuts with us, but if a switchover has occurred to pods, we can save packing it (but will have to live with pod coffee...UGH).


----------



## Dikran

Ronald Duck said:


> I just saw photos taken a couple of months ago at a BWV studio, and one of them appeared to show a "pod system" coffee maker, rather than the traditional coffee pot we are used to at DVC properties.  Can somebody either confirm or deny this?  We're used to bringing a bag of Dunkin' Donuts with us, but if a switchover has occurred to pods, we can save packing it (but will have to live with pod coffee...UGH).



There now and it's a regular coffee pot. No pods in sight.


----------



## Ronald Duck

Dikran said:


> There now and it's a regular coffee pot. No pods in sight.



Thanks...glad to hear.   I wonder if they are gradually switching over...I hope not.   More importantly, I hope you are enjoying (and will continue to enjoy) your stay!


----------



## psac

As a related note, they have the pods on the Inn side of the BW, that could have caused the confusion.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Was The Attic ever available to owners?


----------



## Dikran

bobbiwoz said:


> Was The Attic ever available to owners?



There was a wedding almost every day of the week while we were here, so I'd say no, but I didn't bother going.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ronald Duck said:


> Thanks...glad to hear.   I wonder if they are gradually switching over...I hope not.   More importantly, I hope you are enjoying (and will continue to enjoy) your stay!



I don't think so.  The Deluxe hotel side switched well over a year ago - almost two and that did cause some confusion but with the large villas it could be a much more expensive system for DVC.


----------



## mvndvm

Fingers are crossed, our 100 pt BWV contract submitted for ROFR yesterday.  If it goes through...F&W Festival here we come!


----------



## Dikran

We just checked out of our BWV studio :-( It was our first stay as dvc members. We had the best time ever!! Room was super comfy even if we were 4 adults. Location can simply not be beat especially this time if year. We were kind of skeptical when we first bought but now we absolutely LOVE the BWV!!!!


----------



## LSchrow

i didn't see this posted: 
mouseplanet (jim korkis) wrote 2 incredibly informative articles about the BW. fantastic reading for BW addicts 

http://www.mouseplanet.com/10250/Treasures_of_Disneys_Boardwalk_Inn_and_Villas__Part_One

http://www.mouseplanet.com/10251/Treasures_of_Disneys_Boardwalk_Inn_and_Villas_Part_Two

enjoy


----------



## psac

LSchrow said:


> i didn't see this posted:
> mouseplanet (jim korkis) wrote 2 incredibly informative articles about the BW. fantastic reading for BW addicts
> 
> http://www.mouseplanet.com/10250/Treasures_of_Disneys_Boardwalk_Inn_and_Villas__Part_One
> 
> http://www.mouseplanet.com/10251/Treasures_of_Disneys_Boardwalk_Inn_and_Villas_Part_Two
> 
> enjoy



Thanks for posting those links. Really interesting articles!!

You might want to post on the main Resort forum for the boardwalk as well, I think people there would really like them!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3124393


----------



## Piglets Mommy

We just got back a little less that a week ago from our first stay at BWV. We had a 1 br standard, and I requested "tennis court view" to hopefully avoid being right over the main entrance/luggage area. We are light sleepers, and really didn't care about the view, but quiet was key. We were given 3101, which wasn't tennis court view, but was pretty far down the main drive and was quiet. View was of a large tree, which while many people wouldn't like it, It was nice to be able to sit out there in the morning in my Pj's drinking coffee, and not having everyone seeing me, thanks to the tree! I would be happy with this room again. We have now been spoiled by all of the extra space in the 1 br and the laundry & kitchen facilities. Oh and the tub.....nothing was better after a day at the parks than to come "home" and soak my tired bones! I just wish there was a door between the bedroom & Master bath....I could have sat in the tub and read for hours at night, but the light would have kept DH up. The only thing that didn't go as expected (and it is such a minor thing) was check-in. This was our first DVC stay and I really expected a "Welcome Home" We were greeted politely, but no ackowlwdgement at all that we were DVC members. That could very well be that it was close to 1 am by the time we got there on Magical Express. We really did have a great time, and can't wait to go back!!!


----------



## psac

Piglets Mommy said:


> We just got back a little less that a week ago from our first stay at BWV. We had a 1 br standard, and I requested "tennis court view" to hopefully avoid being right over the main entrance/luggage area. We are light sleepers, and really didn't care about the view, but quiet was key. We were given 3101, which wasn't tennis court view, but was pretty far down the main drive and was quiet. View was of a large tree, which while many people wouldn't like it, It was nice to be able to sit out there in the morning in my Pj's drinking coffee, and not having everyone seeing me, thanks to the tree! I would be happy with this room again. We have now been spoiled by all of the extra space in the 1 br and the laundry & kitchen facilities. Oh and the tub.....nothing was better after a day at the parks than to come "home" and soak my tired bones! I just wish there was a door between the bedroom & Master bath....I could have sat in the tub and read for hours at night, but the light would have kept DH up. The only thing that didn't go as expected (and it is such a minor thing) was check-in. This was our first DVC stay and I really expected a "Welcome Home" We were greeted politely, but no ackowlwdgement at all that we were DVC members. That could very well be that it was close to 1 am by the time we got there on Magical Express. We really did have a great time, and can't wait to go back!!!



Glad you liked it so much! We're in a 1br now and agree we're spoiled on the size. 

Regarding the check-in, I think it is a very different experience at 1am. When we checked in on Friday at 4:30pm, both the greeter at the door and the CM at the desk asked if we were DVC members and welcomed us home. The desk CM asked how long we were members, if we liked it, etc. Aside from the difference in acknowledging it, both CMs did have to actually ask, so I guess for some reason the system doesn't actually tell them, which is a bit odd. Maybe they don't want the CMs to act negatively against non-members?


----------



## JUDYKN

So excited!!!  My waitlist for BWV studio boardwalk view came through for May!!

Judy


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

JUDYKN said:


> So excited!!!  My waitlist for BWV studio boardwalk view came through for May!!
> 
> Judy



CONGRATS   I had one come thru for same couple months ago for December. First time for us. 
Was at OKW last May it was perfect . Enjoy


----------



## MarineFam

We will beat at BWV in June for a week Witham boardwalk view and also looking to book at booking at OKW for a week. First time at both!!!


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

So beyond excited!  Just snagged a garden view studio at Boardwalk for 12/20-12/24!!!  My DS is going to be so excited for this early Christmas gift!


----------



## automaticsoap

DevonsDisneyMom said:


> So beyond excited!  Just snagged a garden view studio at Boardwalk for 12/20-12/24!!!  My DS is going to be so excited for this early Christmas gift!



Wow, that's awesome -- congrats!!


----------



## mvndvm

mvndvm said:


> Fingers are crossed, our 100 pt BWV contract submitted for ROFR yesterday.  If it goes through...F&W Festival here we come!



We passed!  Pretty excited here!


----------



## bobbiwoz

mvndvm said:


> We passed!  Pretty excited here!



Congratulations!  We love the point savings of standard view at the Boardwalk!


----------



## psac

mvndvm said:


> We passed!  Pretty excited here!



Congrats, welcome home! It's an exciting feeling. Very nerve wracking 30 days.


----------



## JustTinking

Congratulations and Welcome Home!!  We bought recently at BWV as well.  Our third home resort but I'm so excited to stay there soon!

Hope your closing goes quickly and you see those points loaded soon.


----------



## disfanforlife

So excited for our first visit home in March! We added on last May and are really looking forward to our first stay at BWV.


----------



## mvndvm

JustTinking said:


> Congratulations and Welcome Home!!  We bought recently at BWV as well.  Our third home resort but I'm so excited to stay there soon!
> 
> Hope your closing goes quickly and you see those points loaded soon.



Me too!  Hoping to get closed and reservations made for 2014 F&W!


----------



## LSchrow

oops, wrong BW thread


----------



## mvndvm

Closing is final today, just waiting on Disney to get membership info to me.  Do I just call Member Services to check on points being loaded, etc before I get the packet in the mail?


----------



## psac

mvndvm said:


> Closing is final today, just waiting on Disney to get membership info to me.  Do I just call Member Services to check on points being loaded, etc before I get the packet in the mail?



Congrats! Yeah I would call every day. Eventually it'll be easy to do everything through dvcmember.com, but you'll need a membership code to activate your account. Your membership will be set up before the points, so once you get the login, you can check the site every day for the points loaded.


----------



## mvndvm

psac said:


> Congrats! Yeah I would call every day. Eventually it'll be easy to do everything through dvcmember.com, but you'll need a membership code to activate your account. Your membership will be set up before the points, so once you get the login, you can check the site every day for the points loaded.



This is my first contract (closing on VWL in 2 weeks), so I know that adds to the delay, but my question is how soon should I start "bothering" Disney by calling for activation number, etc if I was notified of the closing being final as of 12/13/13?


----------



## psac

mvndvm said:


> This is my first contract (closing on VWL in 2 weeks), so I know that adds to the delay, but my question is how soon should I start "bothering" Disney by calling for activation number, etc if I was notified of the closing being final as of 12/13/13?



I think they usually say a week to 10 days I think? It's been a little while, don't exactly remember. I would say if you're waiting for those points to make a 11-month reservation (which I think you said you were for F&W) I would try tomorrow then maybe every other business day until you had it. 
Just don't call first thing in the morning or you'll have to wait a while for people doing their bookings that don't use the online system.


----------



## nicks mom

Can someone tell me if BWV studios have toasters?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jekjones1558

nicks mom said:


> Can someone tell me if BWV studios have toasters?  Thanks in advance!



Yes.  All studios in all DVC properties have toasters.


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

Bump


----------



## Patrickprincess

_I'm looking into renting points. I understand that since I would be on points that there would be no daily service. I also understand that you can pay extra for mouskeeping. Just wonder if did pay extra for service would I get what is called full service. Do you pay for extra service when you check in or check out. Thank you. For those who have stayed at the Boardwalk where is the best location to stay How was the food and the bus service thanks_


----------



## Disney-Kim

does anyone have a link to room photos? I know BWV has had an update in last couple of years...We have not been there in over 6 yrs so curious

thanks


----------



## ParrotBill

Disney-Kim said:


> does anyone have a link to room photos? I know BWV has had an update in last couple of years...We have not been there in over 6 yrs so curious
> 
> thanks



Well, this thread needed a bump!  Found it way down on page 5.

Kim,
Try this thread from the resorts board
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3124393 

I cannot say when all the pictures were taken.  A few years ago, we got a room that had just been refurbished - we were the first in and it was great.  I know we were first in because the lamps were all unplugged and the carpet was shedding fibers, never been vacuumed yet! (And crews were doing the next few rooms that week!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

Does Kathleena post any more?  We met her and her lovely DGD during a BWV stay years ago.  She was my first Disboard person meet!


----------



## weswife

We are in ROFR to be a BWV owner! We went to ROFR on Jul 16 our 26th wedding anniversary! We have our fingers and toes crossed!!!!! We loved our stay there last year and the location was wonderful!

My DD #2 asks every day... am I a DVC owner yet??? lol ( she is the one in the prom dress in my signature)


----------



## jekjones1558

weswife said:


> We are in ROFR to be a BWV owner! We went to ROFR on Jul 16 our 26th wedding anniversary! We have our fingers and toes crossed!!!!! We loved our stay there last year and the location was wonderful!
> 
> My DD #2 asks every day... am I a DVC owner yet??? lol ( she is the one in the prom dress in my signature)



Sending pixie dust your way!  Hope you will be my neighbor soon!


----------



## ParrotBill

weswife said:


> We are in ROFR to be a BWV owner! We went to ROFR on Jul 16 our 26th wedding anniversary! We have our fingers and toes crossed!!!!! We loved our stay there last year and the location was wonderful!
> 
> My DD #2 asks every day... am I a DVC owner yet??? lol ( she is the one in the prom dress in my signature)



Good luck and happy anniversary!  We love BWV... owners there for a long time.  In fact we arrive there in just 20 days.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

weswife said:


> We are in ROFR to be a BWV owner! We went to ROFR on Jul 16 our 26th wedding anniversary! We have our fingers and toes crossed!!!!! We loved our stay there last year and the location was wonderful!
> 
> My DD #2 asks every day... am I a DVC owner yet??? lol ( she is the one in the prom dress in my signature)



Congratulations on your purchase!  You will love owning at Boardwalk!


----------



## weswife

Thanks so much!!!! We are so excited!!! We hope it passes ROFR! We are at 14 days now...... 

My DD # 2 is disabled and she loves Disney! She is so proud to be a DVC owner. I can't wait to buy her a tshirt! 

So looking forward to our nightly strolls along the boardwalk!


----------



## glamdring269

Hey guys, we're staying in a garden view studio in October for the first time and looking for suggestions on room requests.  Couldn't really care less about room view as we are rarely in the room.  So with that in mind what is the best request in order to shoot for a room that's closest to getting out to the boardwalk?  Preferably closer to the Epcot side.  Thanks!


----------



## jekjones1558

glamdring269 said:


> Hey guys, we're staying in a garden view studio in October for the first time and looking for suggestions on room requests.  Couldn't really care less about room view as we are rarely in the room.  So with that in mind what is the best request in order to shoot for a room that's closest to getting out to the boardwalk?  Preferably closer to the Epcot side.  Thanks!


Village Green view is very close to pool, boardwalk access, elevators, lobby and boat dock.  These rooms also have a partial BW view.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I will bump this up!  I am a very happy BWV owner!


----------



## CarolynK

bobbiwoz said:


> I will bump this up!  I am a very happy BWV owner!



Us, too. We just left BWV last Sunday morning in the best (as in closest-to-the lobby - 1101) 1-BR we've ever had! There were a few kitchen items missing that were very quickly replaced after a phone call. Overall, a fantastic stay in our favorite DVC resort!! 

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stayed at BWV in a standard 1 bedroom back in Oct after our 1st Disney cruise. Also a 1st, staying as an owner at BWV.  We tried for years to get a ressie during F&W festival, to no avail.  So we bit the bullet, added on some pts and with that 1st time under our belts as owners(stayed there once before, on VWL pts)excited to share, we just booked another trip for Oct 2015


----------



## DavidRoss

We are scheduled to arrive with some friends on January 15th with some friends who have never been there.  I have always wanted to stay in a Boardwalk view.  Even though I have been a member since 1999 at BWV, I have never had a Boardwalk view.  I am so excited about it.  After that, we are treating ourselves to a one bedroom concierge suite on the Disney Dream - another first!.  I can't wait!!!!!  

I love Boardwalk Villas.  It is my favorite DVC resort and I have stayed at many of them over the years.  I still keep coming back to Boardwalk.


----------



## Smiling Tink

My DH and I are planning a trip to celebrate his birthday and our daughter's first birthday. We are going to book a deluxe studio. Do any of the deluxe studio rooms have a view of fireworks? I love, love, love fireworks! But I don't know how our DD will react to them and if she will be able to stay up late to watch them in the parks. So I would love to be able to watch them from the comfort of our own room if we can.


----------



## jekjones1558

Smiling Tink said:


> My DH and I are planning a trip to celebrate his birthday and our daughter's first birthday. We are going to book a deluxe studio. Do any of the deluxe studio rooms have a view of fireworks? I love, love, love fireworks! But I don't know how our DD will react to them and if she will be able to stay up late to watch them in the parks. So I would love to be able to watch them from the comfort of our own room if we can.



Book a BWV studio and you will see fireworks from your balcony. Request high floor. Rooms furthest from the elevator have an extra good view of Illuminations, so might also request "Crest of the Wave" building.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

CarolynK said:


> We just left BWV last Sunday morning in the best (as in closest-to-the lobby - 1101) 1-BR we've ever had!



The best 1 BR we ever had was a dedicated on the corner near the tennis courts, 3123.  The rooms are super sized.  Next time we went I requested a dedicated 1 BR and had to convince the CM on the phone that they really had dedicated 1 BR's.  These rooms are above the exit near the pond where you walk over to the self parking. There is probably a picture somewhere in this thread from years ago.

HBC


----------



## CarolynK

Happy Birthday Cat said:


> The best 1 BR we ever had was a dedicated on the corner near the tennis courts, 3123.  The rooms are super sized.  Next time we went I requested a dedicated 1 BR and had to convince the CM on the phone that they really had dedicated 1 BR's.  These rooms are above the exit near the pond where you walk over to the self parking. There is probably a picture somewhere in this thread from years ago.
> 
> HBC



Funny, 1101 is also dedicated. I love dedicated, but never thought to request it? The only request we ever make is "ground floor" with our standard view.

Don't you love it when we know more than the CMs??


----------



## LSchrow

I just had to share my excitement:
we initially bought BWV in 1999, added BCV & SSR, both pre-build - all direct.
400 points, and we've been in a constant state of borrowing for over 20 years 
we had some financial downturns over those years (job loss, wage reduction, college, life), but I just came into some money, and figured "what the heck", i'll peruse some resales (just looking, of course). 
I found something interesting, put an offer in today, & it was accepted -
this will be our first DVC addition in decades - BWV 150pts!!  
(bittersweet: my mom passed about a 1 1/2 years ago, and dad passed about 10 days before our oct 2014 vacation......hence, the extra money. as much as I miss them & would give everything *& more *to have them back, I just know how so very happy they must be that I finally can't refuse to let them give us money (or buy us more points). so, thank you, mom & dad, for always loving us, and bringing smiles to our faces every single day of our lives - love you forever )


----------



## jekjones1558

LSchrow said:


> I just had to share my excitement:
> we initially bought BWV in 1999, added BCV & SSR, both pre-build - all direct.
> 400 points, and we've been in a constant state of borrowing for over 20 years
> we had some financial downturns over those years (job loss, wage reduction, college, life), but I just came into some money, and figured "what the heck", i'll peruse some resales (just looking, of course).
> I found something interesting, put an offer in today, & it was accepted -
> this will be our first DVC addition in decades - BWV 150pts!!
> (bittersweet: my mom passed about a 1 1/2 years ago, and dad passed about 10 days before our oct 2014 vacation......hence, the extra money. as much as I miss them & would give everything *& more *to have them back, I just know how so very happy they must be that I finally can't refuse to let them give us money (or buy us more points). so, thank you, mom & dad, for always loving us, and bringing smiles to our faces every single day of our lives - love you forever )



Laurie, your parents must be so pleased knowing that they are still making you happy via their legacy.  I'm sure that they will be following you every step of every trip.  Blessings to you and your parents.  Hope that you can begin enjoying those BWV points soon!


----------



## LSchrow

jekjones1558 said:


> Laurie, your parents must be so pleased knowing that they are still making you happy via their legacy.  I'm sure that they will be following you every step of every trip.  Blessings to you and your parents.  Hope that you can begin enjoying those BWV points soon!



thank you, jean  
this was a great way to start a fresh, new year (& I added DD to this contract, so she can be an official,  "card carrying" DVC member - yup, she's excited!)

btw, I think of you & your DH often - you are wonderful people, and I pray that you are both doing well


----------



## Smiling Tink

jekjones1558 said:


> Book a BWV studio and you will see fireworks from your balcony. Request high floor. Rooms furthest from the elevator have an extra good view of Illuminations, so might also request "Crest of the Wave" building.


Thank you so much for the tip! I am thrilled that I have the possibility to see the fireworks from our room.


----------



## jekjones1558

Smiling Tink said:


> Thank you so much for the tip! I am thrilled that I have the possibility to see the fireworks from our room.



Rereading my post I see that I need to clarify 2 things. First, you need to book BW view to be guaranteed seeing fireworks. Second, you will not see the parts of Illuminations that are low on the water. You will see and hear the blasts that shoot up. I can add that from higher floors you can also see Magic Kingdom fireworks in the distance.


----------



## psac

Smiling Tink said:


> Thank you so much for the tip! I am thrilled that I have the possibility to see the fireworks from our room.



This was from our Boardwalk view villa a few weeks ago.


----------



## disfanforlife

We were very surprised  this past March 2014. We book a one bedroom standard view at our new home resort BWV and had a great view of the fireworks from our living room window! Just stayed for a week last month at BCV with no view of anything. Looking forward to boardwalk again on our next trip!


----------



## CocosMeme

I am sure this has been asked, but could not find anything - we are staying in a standard 1 bedroom in March and need advice on room request. We have stayed in a pool view before and had a nice view of HS and the DVC quiet pool. I remember reading somewhere about noise from trucks loading luggage or maybe it was trash pickup. This is just me and DH for his birthday trip so we may be sleeping in a lot! Any help will be appreciated - I am well aware that a request is just that and may not be honored.


----------



## jekjones1558

CocosMeme said:


> I am sure this has been asked, but could not find anything - we are staying in a standard 1 bedroom in March and need advice on room request. We have stayed in a pool view before and had a nice view of HS and the DVC quiet pool. I remember reading somewhere about noise from trucks loading luggage or maybe it was trash pickup. This is just me and DH for his birthday trip so we may be sleeping in a lot! Any help will be appreciated - I am well aware that a request is just that and may not be honored.



You do NOT want to be near the elevator because those are the rooms that are near the loading/unloading area for trucks with DME luggage.  Try requesting "across from bus stop, high floor."  You might even get super lucky and score one of the X123 corner rooms that are very large with multiple balconies and a partial view of Illuminations fireworks.  Good luck!


----------



## CocosMeme

Thank you so much - I would not like to hear "truck noises", but unfortunately someone has to get those rooms! I will request "high floor across from bus stop!


----------



## DizDaD7

Quick question,please for those that might know.

I'm looking at trying to book a studio either August or mid September. I've heard that along with the refurbs at BCV, that there will be some at BWV. Just wondering if there were any confirmed dates for starting and completions? T.I.A.

I apologize if this has been asked and/or answered already, I didn't get a chance to read this whole thread..

DizDad.


----------



## hannahinwales

If I was booking a standard view studio but didn't want a view of the parking lot or loading bay, what would I request please?  Thank you.


----------



## DeeCee735

hannahinwales said:


> If I was booking a standard view studio but didn't want a view of the parking lot or loading bay, what would I request please?  Thank you.



Mid hallway, low floor. That will have a  view of the drive up to the resort, but w the trees and lawn not so bad at all.


----------



## psac

DizDaD7 said:


> Quick question,please for those that might know.
> 
> I'm looking at trying to book a studio either August or mid September. I've heard that along with the refurbs at BCV, that there will be some at BWV. Just wondering if there were any confirmed dates for starting and completions? T.I.A.
> 
> I apologize if this has been asked and/or answered already, I didn't get a chance to read this whole thread..
> 
> DizDad.



No dates yet for the refurb, just 2015!


----------



## Mflaherty

I wrote to Dvc asking the same thing about the refurbishment. They said it is scheduled for completion August 2015 but that things are of course subject to change. I wonder what  it is going to look like!


----------



## DizDaD7

Mflaherty said:


> I wrote to Dvc asking the same thing about the refurbishment. They said it is scheduled for completion August 2015 but that things are of course subject to change. I wonder what  it is going to look like!



Yep I just got my Reply from them yesterday. Stated Aug. 22 if I can remember, but that can't change. & they also said nothing about the pool should be refurbed.....I believe they refurbed the pool in 2013 anyhow..


----------



## DizDaD7

Can anyone tell me if the Village Green large balconies ( Studios ) are on the 3rd or 4th floor? Or if anyone has pics. I'd be  much appreciative, T.I.A.

DizDad


----------



## psac

DizDaD7 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Village Green large balconies ( Studios ) are on the 3rd or 4th floor? Or if anyone has pics. I'd be  much appreciative, T.I.A.
> 
> DizDad



I think they're on the second through fourth floors, but I'm not completely sure. I would ask on the BW thread in the Resort area. I know people love the view from those rooms! 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3344344


----------



## DizDaD7

psac said:


> I think they're on the second through fourth floors, but I'm not completely sure. I would ask on the BW thread in the Resort area. I know people love the view from those rooms!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3344344



Thanks..


----------



## MJ6987

Hi All,
We are new DVC owners in BWV - looking forward to booking our first trip with it soon, for August 2016!


----------



## jekjones1558

MJ6987 said:


> Hi All,
> We are new DVC owners in BWV - looking forward to booking our first trip with it soon, for August 2016!


Welcome, neighbor!


----------



## MJ6987

jekjones1558 said:


> Welcome, neighbor!


Thanks very much!  Can't wait to stay there.


----------



## jekjones1558

MJ6987 said:


> Thanks very much!  Can't wait to stay there.


I hope you will be as happy as we have been at BWV.  We have stayed there about 40 - 50 times and still love it as much as we did on the first trip, maybe even more because it truly feels like home now.


----------



## MJ6987

jekjones1558 said:


> I hope you will be as happy as we have been at BWV.  We have stayed there about 40 - 50 times and still love it as much as we did on the first trip, maybe even more because it truly feels like home now.


Thanks very much - I hope so too.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Adding my !


----------



## MJ6987

bobbiwoz said:


> Adding my !


Thanks!


----------



## scottb8888

jekjones1558 said:


> You do NOT want to be near the elevator because those are the rooms that are near the loading/unloading area for trucks with DME luggage.  Try requesting "across from bus stop, high floor."  You might even get super lucky and score one of the X123 corner rooms that are very large with multiple balconies and a partial view of Illuminations fireworks.  Good luck!




Anyone have a layout of the x123 rooms?  Has anyone had luck in requesting them specifically?


----------



## jillgunter

scottb8888 said:


> Anyone have a layout of the x123 rooms?  Has anyone had luck in requesting them specifically?



We got one of the corner 1 bedrooms last time. I didn't request it. It was a very open plan, kitchen was open. Really felt huge!


----------



## DVC Mike

Bumping the BWV owners and lovers thread.

I can't wait to go back!


----------



## kenly777

Check in at BWV on the 24th after a week at Poly! Very excited!!


----------



## Murron

We'll be there Sept 9!   Looking forward to seeing the renovated rooms.


----------



## MapleGirl

DVC Mike said:


> Bumping the BWV owners and lovers thread.
> 
> I can't wait to go back!




Thanks for the bump!  Can't wait for our first BWV stay the week after Thanksgiving!!


----------



## automaticsoap

Exactly three months away from my next BWV stay!


----------



## jillgunter

We will be there for 8 nights starting Oct 24th. Hope we get a remodeled room!


----------



## DougEMG

Love BWV and always try and stay there for most of our trip.  Will be back Oct 30 to Nov 19 and then in 2016 Apr 19 to May 19.  Can't wait


----------



## DizDaD7

3 more days for us......Until a very relaxing 11 niter.....  Thank you DVC!!!


----------



## LoveKermit

Checking my ticker....

5 nights--Dec 19-24 for DDs 9th bday on the 21st!


----------



## melissafox18

Murron said:


> We'll be there Sept 9!   Looking forward to seeing the renovated rooms.



That's when we arrive as well! It's our first BWV stay!


----------



## BethanyF

I just booked a Boardwalk view for spring break 

We have only stayed here once, 6 years ago, and almost never came back.  We had a room which I would swear was closer to the Tower of Terror lobby than the Boardwalk lobby, lol.  I had requested a low floor, near the lobby.  We were the second to the last room in the far hall on the 4th floor.  Nowhere near our request.  
Last night I was looking at availability and the view room was available.  We all agreed to give it another shot since we love the location and the actual boardwalk.  

Now to go back through the thread and see what we've missed over the past few years and what we can expect from the room location.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BethanyF said:


> I just booked a Boardwalk view for spring break
> 
> We have only stayed here once, 6 years ago, and almost never came back.  We had a room which I would swear was closer to the Tower of Terror lobby than the Boardwalk lobby, lol.  I had requested a low floor, near the lobby.  *We were the second to the last room in the far hall on the 4th floor*.  Nowhere near our request.
> Last night I was looking at availability and the view room was available.  We all agreed to give it another shot since we love the location and the actual boardwalk.
> 
> Now to go back through the thread and see what we've missed over the past few years and what we can expect from the room location.



That's exactly the area I want and request!    More than once it's elicited a chuckle from MS and the comment that they don't get that request too often.


----------



## jillmc40

I was able to switch our reservations from pool view to standard which was great for adding one more night. But now I am a little nervous about how far from everything we will be. Are we going to be walking forever to get to the lobby or the boardwalk?  Silly me thought I had a standard view last time we were there (and got a really good view of the village green I think it is called). Haha!  When I went back and looked I realized I had booked preferred. I wouldn't change it since this gave us the extra night at akl, and I am now out of points, I just want to know what to be prepared for. We are not adverse to walking. We are at Disney after all, but our last time there we were spoiled being next to the elevator, so I just want to be mentally prepared for what is coming 

We love Boardwalk and the kids think the pool has the best slide ever!!!


----------



## DianeV

We have a garden/pool view studio for a few weeks from now. Just wondering about requests. I saw mentioned that Village green view is good to ask for. Should I request a certain floor or high floor? Just trying to avoid super long hallway walks but get something decent to look at. Are any of those rooms renovated yet do we know?


----------



## jimmytammy

Here on a Sat. Morn I sit, coffee in hand and cant contain the excitement!  Countdown is on...47 days until BWV stay


----------



## Alice Sr.

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's exactly the area I want and request!    More than once it's elicited a chuckle from MS and the comment that they don't get that request too often.


Same here! Does anyone happen to know if that area has been renovated yet?  I will gladly take that area either way, just wondering.
Thanks


----------



## Minniesgal

Love this thread.

We are AKV and VGF owners and have stayed many times on the monorail or AKV but never the EPCOT resorts.

I initially booked BCV for our Easter 2016 trip due to Stormalong bay.  But started second guessing myself as I read a lot about the condition of the villas and the need for a refurb and the fact the refurb might actually be happening during our stay.  I showed a Youtube video of Stormalong Bay to my 12 year old son and he was a bit Meh but he loved the one of the Clown pool so we have switched to 5 nights in a Boardwalk view 1 bedroom.  I'm really looking froward to it.  Only downside is Flying fish is closed for our trip.


----------



## Mrs.Milo

We stayed in a refurbed 2 bedroom at BWV in June.....5th floor standard view.  Occasionally heard workers nearby in other rooms.......hammers etc.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

I just booked a one bedroom boardwalk view for my next trip! What request(s) should I make?


----------



## Tink10

With the refurbishment, has anyone seen or heard of any outside work that would obstruct the view from the balcony? (We have a BW view booked and just got a call from resort ops and we're a little worried now)


----------



## psac

Tink10 said:


> With the refurbishment, has anyone seen or heard of any outside work that would obstruct the view from the balcony? (We have a BW view booked and just got a call from resort ops and we're a little worried now)


All info about the refurb has been rooms only, as far as I know, nothing to the grounds like at the Poly!


----------



## Tink10

Thanks psac!

I got the call from Resort Ops about moving me from my beloved Boardwalk View next week.


----------



## pooh2001

Does any one have a picture - or explain the drawer space in a renovated BW standard view studio ?


----------



## jnncooke

After reading a lot of this thread I am excited! We were originally booked at BCV but I switched us last night after reading how a lot of the rooms are in poor condition. So now I'm trying to research what room requests to make for BWV. We have a 2 BR pool/garden view right now and I think I'm going to wait list a boardwalk view. What requests should I make for each room type, just in case? We like a great view, convenience and not a lot of noise. Thank you!!


----------



## kenly777

jnncooke said:


> We will be staying at BWV for the first time in March 2016. After reading a lot of this thread I am excited! We were originally booked at BCV but I switched us last night after reading how a lot of the rooms are in poor condition. So now I'm trying to research what room requests to make for BWV. We have a 2 BR pool/garden view right now and I think I'm going to wait list a boardwalk view. What requests should I make for each room type, just in case? We like a great view, convenience and not a lot of noise. Thank you!!




High floor near the elevator should cover both bw and pool views


----------



## jnncooke

Thank you


----------



## jnncooke

Left off my !!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pooh2001 said:


> Does any one have a picture - or explain the drawer space in a renovated BW standard view studio ?



DVCNews has a picture of the new dresser that was added in the studios:






And here's a link to their story and additional pictures:

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...s-99629/2970-closer-look-at-bwv-refurbishment


----------



## Deb123

We'll be checking in to BWV's on Sat for a 12 night stay. Completed online check in with room requests being close to the lobby and elevator. We were in that location last yr and it worked perfect for us. Anyone know what the refurbishment looks like for this area? What floors are completed?


----------



## Lakegirl

Tink10 said:


> Thanks psac!
> 
> I got the call from Resort Ops about moving me from my beloved Boardwalk View next week.


What did they say?


----------



## apple9117

refurbs are supposed to be all completed by Nov right?


----------



## Tink10

That a whole floor of BW view units is out of service and they made me an offer to switch to garden pool vi


Lakegirl said:


> What did they say?



They were taking a whole floor of BW view rooms out of service and that the rehab is a month behind. We took the offer they made us, but will miss our BW view.


----------



## MissMet

Whenever I am not staying in a BW view I request "close to main pool, ground level" & I usually get THE best location. It's on the ground floor right next to the exit that leads to the main pool, so it's like a 1 minute walk to the pool, fitness center, BW, & boat launch & only one flight & a few steps away from the lobby. PERFECT location.


----------



## Splashboat

Can you refill your mug at the pool bar or do you have to go to the bakery?


----------



## kenly777

Splashboat said:


> Can you refill your mug at the pool bar or do you have to go to the bakery?



Pool bar, bakery or pizza window for refills


----------



## automaticsoap

Saw this over in the other BWI/BWV resort thread and thought I'd share here: starting October 4, the MK bus from Boardwalk is no longer sharing a route with the Swan and Dolphin: http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2015/09/walt-disney-world-bus-service.html


----------



## LSchrow

automaticsoap said:


> Saw this over in the other BWI/BWV resort thread and thought I'd share here: starting October 4, the MK bus from Boardwalk is no longer sharing a route with the Swan and Dolphin: http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2015/09/walt-disney-world-bus-service.html


fantastic news! thanks for sharing


----------



## MissMet

automaticsoap said:


> Saw this over in the other BWI/BWV resort thread and thought I'd share here: starting October 4, the MK bus from Boardwalk is no longer sharing a route with the Swan and Dolphin: http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2015/09/walt-disney-world-bus-service.html



About time that a Deluxe resort has "deluxe amenities" like not sharing a bus with 4 other hotels, let alone two other!! My one pet peeve at BWV. Finally!


----------



## Silver19

Maybe this information is available somewhere on the Internet, but I was never able to find it.  If any of you love the nightly Boardwalk performers and have ever wondered how you could acquire the music that they use for home listening, I was able to identify these three:

Sasha (the Squeaky Guy): comes out to Guaglione, by Peres Prado (or Perez Prado, depending on the source). 

Max (the juggler):  performs to Hafanana by Afric Simone and Laripsdita by DJ Leo Prudente.  Laripsdita is likely a club remix of the tune that Max uses -- he indicated it was called the Finska Polka, but I could not match that name with the correct tune. 

Anyway, this all may be of no interest to anyone, but it took me many hours to find just these three obscure tunes, so I hope someone can enjoy the fruits of my labors.  And if anyone else has any others, we'd love to know about them.  We are creating a Boardwalk Soundtrack Playlist.


----------



## poohshunny

Following


----------



## MPS516

Very impressed that you can identify the music, can't say I have paid close enough attention.  However do find myself listening to music that I say reminds me of BW so will be checking these out - Thanks


----------



## yolie912

Tink10 said:


> That a whole floor of BW view units is out of service and they made me an offer to switch to garden pool vi
> 
> 
> They were taking a whole floor of BW view rooms out of service and that the rehab is a month behind. We took the offer they made us, but will miss our BW view.


Nice! What was the offer? If you don't mind.


----------



## touro1979

Thinking of getting some board walk points.  Just joined DVC and bought at Saratoga.  Interesting thread.


----------



## bobbiwoz

touro1979 said:


> Thinking of getting some board walk points.  Just joined DVC and bought at Saratoga.  Interesting thread.


  Home!
I hope you enjoy your DVC membership!
BWV is one of our favorite resorts!

Bobbi


----------



## touro1979

Anyone regret getting boardwalk instead of beach club?  Debating between the two.


----------



## bobbiwoz

touro1979 said:


> Anyone regret getting boardwalk instead of beach club?  Debating between the two.


Lots of us own at both!


----------



## touro1979

Wish I could do both


----------



## bobbiwoz

touro1979 said:


> Wish I could do both


Understantandable.  We began with BWV because of low cost standard view points.  We added to BCV when grandkids were old enough to enjoy SAB!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

touro1979 said:


> Anyone regret getting boardwalk instead of beach club?  Debating between the two.



Nope.  Bought BCV and then sold it and bought BWV.  Standard view and Boardwalk view won out as does the easy walking distance to two parks and the community hall.

We still stay at BCV now and then - having one does not necessarily mean you'll never stay at the other.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We're still in Ohio, but our room is ready.....all the way down the hall!  Oh well.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our room was 3002, the very last room next to the Attic!


----------



## MPS516

bobbiwoz said:


> Our room was 3002, the very last room next to the Attic!



I like there is a stairway right there that takes you down to the back walkway, quick walk to Hollywood Studio, just cross the bridge to Swan / Dolphin and right at the bridge short walk to Beach Club or continue on to Epcot.  If I go half way down the hall there is a stairway that takes you out to Boardwalk at the Garden so quick exit to Flying Fish, only problem it is exit only, that's ok, can do lobby and elevator back to floor.  Enjoy your stay !


----------



## PBB

We had room 3136 Sunday night (before Labor Day) and that is the very last room on the 3rd floor.  If we jumped off the balcony we could have ridden a Tower of Terror!  We did watch the Star Wars Fireworks from the Hallway Window.  Would it have killed them to cut an opening on the balcony!

The bad part of being in the last room is it is the first room they start to clean.  Apparently, the housekeeping staff doesn't understand what "Privacy Please" tags means or what the intended purpose.

Oh......one other thing.......how about delivering pizza from the Pizza Window?


----------



## MPS516

Love the 3rd floor, allows us to use the stairs most of the time.  Have been wondering if we could see Star Wars Fireworks from any balcony and thinking we may have to request a higher floor in order to see.  Had thought that any balcony looking at the Tower of Terror would have good view of fireworks - any thoughts ?


----------



## LSchrow

touro1979 said:


> Anyone regret getting boardwalk instead of beach club?  Debating between the two.


nope - we own both BWV & BCV (& SSR), & added more BWV points about a year ago. BWV's amazing views & quiet interiors (as well as the BW entertainment, community hall, bakery) are important to us, so use ALL our BWV (& SSR  ) points, & rent out the BCV points.


----------



## Tiggerette

Greetings & Felicitations DISers!  We're delighted to have our very first stay at BWV for the Easter/Star Wars Celebration break. By the way, Happy Star Trek Anniversary to the Trekkies out there.   (magical transporter beam)

We have two questions for the experienced BWV guests: We plan for our 1 bedroom to be a gathering point for friends to have a refreshing beverage and attend the parks together as a group. 
1) Will our friends be able to simply come to the room (i.e.; knock on the door), or is there a gate/key mechanism to permit entry into the hallways?
2) Is the community hall a good place for "hang out" with friends? The hall at Kidani Village seemed too small to relax/hang out.

To preempt the pool-hopping concerns, we're not planning on allowing friends to use the pool. We're just looking to have a central location to gather before/after parks attendance.


----------



## gojoe

Tiggerette said:


> Greetings & Felicitations DISers!  We're delighted to have our very first stay at BWV for the Easter/Star Wars Celebration break. By the way, Happy Star Trek Anniversary to the Trekkies out there.   (magical transporter beam)
> 
> We have two questions for the experienced BWV guests: We plan for our 1 bedroom to be a gathering point for friends to have a refreshing beverage and attend the parks together as a group.
> 1) Will our friends be able to simply come to the room (i.e.; knock on the door), or is there a gate/key mechanism to permit entry into the hallways?
> 2) Is the community hall a good place for "hang out" with friends? The hall at Kidani Village seemed too small to relax/hang out.
> 
> To preempt the pool-hopping concerns, we're not planning on allowing friends to use the pool. We're just looking to have a central location to gather before/after parks attendance.


1) Friends can come and go. If they are driving in they will have to tell the guard the are there to visit you. 
2) The community room is nice to hang out with your kids. Belle Vue Lounge is very nice. Atlantic Dance Hall if you have a large group.

Enjoy


----------



## IrishEye

It sure seems like it is getting harder and harder each year to book our stays.  More people walking dates and forget anything less than 7 months.  While mathematically it works out as long as all resorts are 97 percent full, with so many others wanting our home resort, the demand is very high and seems BWV stay 100 percent nearly year round. While we are fortunate to know at least 11 months out for most of our stays, we do occasionally find we can stop on our way through for a few nights here or there, but with only 2 or 3 months notice.  Studios are never available and 1 bedroom generally don't have all nights.  

Sure wish we didn't like BWV so much so it would not feel like such a let down when we stay at other resorts.


----------



## DeeCee735

Agreed. It’s become imperative to book 11 months out at Boardwalk. Even so for my upcoming November trip I couldn’t get a studio. That was at 9 months out. Took a one bedroom instead. I miss it when we stay elsewhere, even though AKV is our second fav and our other home resort. We just stayed at SSR in a 3 bedroom grand villa.....took the whole family. Really wanted BW and couldn’t get it. I booked at just under 11 months and the Grand villas were already taken. So for the next two trips I booked as as early as possible and got 1 bedrooms at BW. Just need to be there again.


----------



## psac

Is it that bad just for standard view or for all views? I know standard view has been bad for a while.


----------



## DeeCee735

psac said:


> Is it that bad just for standard view or for all views? I know standard view has been bad for a while.



In my experience the higher point rooms have been the last to go, thereby more availability at less then 11 months. But not the studios. They go fast no matter what the view. I don’t have good luck getting studios at too much less than 11 months. Again, just my experience.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DeeCee735 said:


> In my experience the higher point rooms have been the last to go, thereby more availability at less then 11 months. But not the studios. They go fast no matter what the view. I don’t have good luck getting studios at too much less than 11 months. Again, just my experience.


I agree.


----------



## jennab

I'm book at a BWV standard studio.  What would be my best request if I don't want to be at the end of a long hall towards the entrance?  By the elevator or lobby?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jennab said:


> I'm book at a BWV standard studio.  What would be my best request if I don't want to be at the end of a long hall towards the entrance?  By the elevator or lobby?



Both of those requests would essentially be for the same area since the elevators are just off the lobby so just a toss up for which you want to have them put down.  You could ask them to put both down so it's reinforced to keep you in that area if possible.


----------



## DeeCee735

In almost 19 years, I’ve yet to get a room request met. Good luck with yours. Hope you get it.


----------



## gojoe

DeeCee735 said:


> In almost 19 years, I’ve yet to get a room request met. Good luck with yours. Hope you get it.


 I know the feeling, Upper floor near elevator request and I get 1st floor room furthest away from the elevator. Not just once but twice. Also telling them I'm getting there at 7 am but room not ready till 4:30. I know they don't have to be ready and I they can't fill requests. But I have never been disappointed at other DVC resorts.


----------



## DeeCee735

I have decided not to put any requests on the rooms anymore and just see what happens. Both at BWV or AKV - I rarely get a request met at AKV either.


----------



## IrishEye

We requested near elevator once, received a handicap accessible room, won't do that again.  It was the second room down the first hallway which was great location for coming and going however the bathroom was pretty beat up, this was after refurb.  Our favorite location is 2nd or 3rd floor about 3/4 of the way down the hallway running along the Boardwalk.  We use the back stairway to get down to the walkway to HS or Swan/Dolphin and the stairway 1/2 way down the hall to the Boardwalk and walk to EP.  That said, we love all rooms at BWV better than being somewhere else.  We also never feel like we are walking as far as we seem to have to walk at either AKV.


----------



## Marionnette

jennab said:


> I'm book at a BWV standard studio.  What would be my best request if I don't want to be at the end of a long hall towards the entrance?  By the elevator or lobby?


I know that you don't want to be at the end of a long hallway, but the std. view villas at BWV are very close to the RAC area where luggage is being delivered from DME or sent out via airline check in. I've found those rooms to be very noisy, especially in the morning, to the point where it isn't relaxing to be on the balcony. I've always requested "far from elevator" when I book std. view and I have never been disappointed with the location.


----------



## jbm02

Excited for our first stay at BWV in early May!! (Finally made it off the,wait list!). Traveling with my husband, after a stressful year of medical issues. First year empty nesters. We've never been to Boardwalk area (other than running thru during runDisney races) and have been reading thru this thread and others for ideas. This will be our first time at WDW without kids so we're planning on a more relaxed, less kamikazee-style visit. ADRs, FP reservations made, and 2 evenings left free of dinner plans in case we'd like to wander BW, or Epcot flower festival. Any suggestions for fun things to do? (Note: DH is,a recent amputee and not yet ready for a prosthetic so will have an ECV. So that rules out any water parks for us...). TIA!


----------



## ears2BWV

My husband and I recently did our first kid free trip.  It was fantastic!  I would recommend a stroll over to Beaches and Cream  for dessert one night and an evening at Jellyrolls.


----------



## IrishEye

Ok, so lets excuse our dozens of pre 2010 trips, however since BWV became home we have still never been to Jellyroll.  October before last we had it in our plans and low and behold it was closed the evening we had planned for a private party.  This May, no excuses, we will make sure it Si a must do even though the trip came together after BWV was unavailable and we will be spilt elsewhere.


----------



## Tess

Now that the Villas are receiving daily "trash" service a/k/a security checks, is anyone tipping for the added service?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tess said:


> Now that the Villas are receiving daily "trash" service a/k/a security checks, is anyone tipping for the added service?


We tip as we always did, towel day and end of stay.


----------



## CarolynFH

Tess said:


> Now that the Villas are receiving daily "trash" service a/k/a security checks, is anyone tipping for the added service?



We don’t tip Housekeeping (unless they perform extra service for us, above & beyond normal housekeeping functions) since per their contract with Disney it’s a non-tipped position.


----------



## IrishEye

How about that, wait list came through, will be going "Home" in May !


----------



## Tess

bobbiwoz said:


> We tip as we always did, towel day and end of stay.





CarolynFH said:


> We don’t tip Housekeeping (unless they perform extra service for us, above & beyond normal housekeeping functions) since per their contract with Disney it’s a non-tipped position.



Yeah, kind of what I was thinking too.  We aren't asking for the "trash" service so why pay for it.  I can't imagine we will have much in the way of trash on a daily basis.  We do tip for trash and towel day and full cleaning, but otherwise I agree--why? Just trying to make sure that we weren't out of the loop given the new "service".


----------



## IrishEye

Are we there yet ?   No, but we are getting close ! !


----------



## MPS516

April 14th - Time to find any available room !


----------



## LSchrow

MPS516 said:


> April 14th - Time to find any available room !
> 
> View attachment 316549


OUCH!


----------



## MPS516

MPS516 said:


> April 14th - Time to find any available room !
> 
> View attachment 316549



Should have pointed out the chairs are all tall bar table chairs.


----------



## bobbiwoz

MPS516 said:


> April 14th - Time to find any available room !
> 
> View attachment 316549



Where?


----------



## IrishEye

This was Back Channel Brewing in Spring Park MN on the west end of Lake Minnetonka, about 25 miles west of downtown Minneapolis.


----------



## MPS516

IrishEye said:


> This was Back Channel Brewing in Spring Park MN on the west end of Lake Minnetonka, about 25 miles west of downtown Minneapolis.



yes that is right, standing inside looking out at the food truck wondering if it would be worth the journey.


----------



## IrishEye




----------



## MPS516

So they called that Officially 28 inches, 2 to 4 more coming on Wednesday.  Looking forward to DCL cruise in 2 1/2 weeks and then the BWV for a week at the end of May .


----------



## bobbiwoz

IrishEye said:


> This was Back Channel Brewing in Spring Park MN on the west end of Lake Minnetonka, about 25 miles west of downtown Minneapolis.


Oh, that’s sad.  I have a friend in Menash Wisconsin, they were treated to about 2 feet of snow within the week.


----------



## bobbiwoz

MPS516 said:


> So they called that Officially 28 inches, 2 to 4 more coming on Wednesday.  Looking forward to DCL cruise in 2 1/2 weeks and then the BWV for a week at the end of May .
> 
> View attachment 317097


Let’s keep our eyes focused on this!


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Joining the fun over here.  We just bought a BWV resale contract and could not be happier to add BWV to our membership(own at Poly also)  Wanting for our points to be deposited and then trying to wait-list a August stay. Longing for some clown slide time


----------



## Shellyred8

MPS516 said:


> April 14th - Time to find any available room !
> 
> View attachment 316549


The table on the left hand side looks like a snow-man passed out and his head went splat on the table!!!  

I'm in this same neck of the woods and our mid-May trip cannot get here soon enough!!!  2 nights at SSR and 5 at BWV.  So excited to be going "home" soon!!!


----------



## IrishEye

Wanna be Ariel said:


> Joining the fun over here.  We just bought a BWV resale contract and could not be happier to add BWV to our membership(own at Poly also)  Wanting for our points to be deposited and then trying to wait-list a August stay. Longing for some clown slide time



Welcome to BWV, we have loved having it as our home since 2010.  Regrettably it is such a popular resort, makes last minute trips almost impossible.


----------



## IrishEye

Shellyred8 said:


> The table on the left hand side looks like a snow-man passed out and his head went splat on the table!!!
> 
> I'm in this same neck of the woods and our mid-May trip cannot get here soon enough!!!  2 nights at SSR and 5 at BWV.  So excited to be going "home" soon!!!



Between the 2 of us we have May covered.  We are headed out on B2B DCL cruise the first couple weeks of May and then back down to Coronado Springs for a conference later in May, transferring to the BW for 4 days following.  Just under 2 weeks and we will be Home for our pre cruise stay, can't come soon enough.


----------



## AdamsMum

DeeCee735 said:


> In almost 19 years, I’ve yet to get a room request met. Good luck with yours. Hope you get it.


I'm in the same boat.  As a matter of fact it seems most of the time I get almost the opposite of my request.  Requested high floor, got first floor, requested close to lobby, got the 2nd last section of the hallway.  I've stopped making requests.  Now I'm just happy to be at the Boardwalk.


----------



## aokeefe

Just came home from my first stay as DVC members at Boardwalk (our home). What an incredible week it was! I loved everything about the Boardwalk. (We had a room at the end of the hallway and while yes it was long, as long as you utilize the stairs- it was actually quicker to the bus stop and the pathway to HS). Can not wait to be back!


----------



## jimmytammy

aokeefe said:


> Just came home from my first stay as DVC members at Boardwalk (our home). What an incredible week it was! I loved everything about the Boardwalk. (We had a room at the end of the hallway and while yes it was long, as long as you utilize the stairs- it was actually quicker to the bus stop and the pathway to HS). Can not wait to be back!


We are weird I guess, but we prefer the end of the long hallway.  I like being close to the parking lot, halfway to HS/Epcot.  I know most people fuss about being there, not us


----------



## IrishEye

Our favorite Boardwalk view is 2 to 4 rooms from the end of the hallway 3rd floor.  We walk down 1 flight of steps and are right at the walkway around Jelly Rolls to the Boardwalk or through the back gate to Epcot or down the canal to HS.  Plus the door as re-entry access unlike the midway door to the Boardwalk.  Don't have to make our way to the lobby and wait for an elevator or go halfway back up the building from Big River only to have to walk down the complete length of the hallway back to a room. Will have to try end of the other hallway garden/pool view and compare.


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

IrishEye said:


> Our favorite Boardwalk view is 2 to 4 rooms from the end of the hallway 3rd floor.  We walk down 1 flight of steps and are right at the walkway around Jelly Rolls to the Boardwalk or through the back gate to Epcot or down the canal to HS.  Plus the door as re-entry access unlike the midway door to the Boardwalk.  Don't have to make our way to the lobby and wait for an elevator or go halfway back up the building from Big River only to have to walk down the complete length of the hallway back to a room. Will have to try end of the other hallway garden/pool view and compare.



Not to mention from that room you have a fabulous "night light" view of the Epcot ball.


----------



## Dano1182

We always tip on trash and towel and check out day.
Just like any other hotel.
We had flowers silvered to our room at VGF and the man who bought them up refused to take a tip.
I think her was a management person though.
After spending a fortune on everything Disney a few bucks for the people who provide a nice clean room .


----------



## bobbiwoz

Have 2 nights coming up, BWV pool view studio.  It’s my only BWV stay this year.  Most of our points this year went for a GV at Aulani!  That’s in September.


----------



## IrishEye

We may be in the same boat.  Attending a convention at Coronado Springs and transferring to BWV for 3 nights following to get our fix.  Had to cancel our January trip and will be doing a 7 night British Isles and Trans Atlantic in September so will miss the Food and Wine for the first time in 5 years.  At least we have a few nights, will have to absorb as much as possible to get us through the end of the year.


----------



## IrishEye

3 Weeks from today - no matter what else we do this trip, will be going to Jelly Rolls one night.


----------



## gojoe

IrishEye said:


> 3 Weeks from today - no matter what else we do this trip, will be going to Jelly Rolls one night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 320104


We say that every time but after a full day at the parks we conked out. Hope you make! "Sweet Caroline"


----------



## bobbiwoz

Very last room, and my only request was near lobby.  Shucks!

Studio with a cocktail table, did they always have one?


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

bobbiwoz said:


> Very last room, and my only request was near lobby.  Shucks!
> 
> Studio with a cocktail table, did they always have one?



I hope you have a great time!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> Very last room, and my only request was near lobby.  Shucks!
> 
> Studio with a cocktail table, did they always have one?



Maybe the reason we usually get our requests at BWV is because we ask to be at the ends of the hallways!    Hadn't ever thought about that.  Hope you still have an enjoyable trip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

BLTtinkerbell said:


> I hope you have a great time!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Maybe the reason we usually get our requests at BWV is because we ask to be at the ends of the hallways!    Hadn't ever thought about that.  Hope you still have an enjoyable trip!



We are having a great time.  Ate at Cape May Cafe, and made it to Peter Noone’s 8PM Show which was wonderful!


----------



## mac_tlc

My wife and I stayed at BWV for the first time last month, we have been members since 1992! (well, not counting a quick overnight before a cruise). Have read a lot about the "hallways" and lo and behold we got Room 4001! You folks aren't kidding ---- but they are the best air-conditioned hallways I have ever walked !

mac_tlc


----------



## CarolynK

mac_tlc said:


> My wife and I stayed at BWV for the first time last month, we have been members since 1992! (well, not counting a quick overnight before a cruise). Have read a lot about the "hallways" and lo and behold we got Room 4001! You folks aren't kidding ---- but they are the best air-conditioned hallways I have ever walked !
> 
> mac_tlc


Those hallways are great in the summer, except when returning from the pool!!


----------



## Cyberc1978

We are in our first 1Br and after doing the laundry I could not find anywhere to hang my clothes to dry. Is my unit missing anything or how do you guys dry your clothes?(I don’t wanna use the dryer)


----------



## CarolynK

Cyberc1978 said:


> We are in our first 1Br and after doing the laundry I could not find anywhere to hang my clothes to dry. Is my unit missing anything or how do you guys dry your clothes?(I don’t wanna use the dryer)



There is NO extendable line for drying, like you might find in some hotel rooms.
I've found that in WDW, wet clothes take forever to dry without some help from the dryer (Florida humidity??). If I have something that I absolutely do not want to subject to heat, I drape it over a chair or hang it up.


----------



## IrishEye

Our rooms have always had coffe tables.  

We usually bring a fan so non dryer clothes hang on a cord we string between chairs in front of the fan.


----------



## Ginger R

Hi, we are arriving at Boardwalk villas on June 24th. In my reading the only thing I couldn' find was do the friendship boats go back and forth between beach club and boardwalk or do they only go from each resort to Epcot and Hollywood studios? Thanks for any info


----------



## CarolynK

You can go between resorts. The order is: EPCOT...Boardwalk...Beach Club...Swolphin...DHS...Swolphin...BC...BW...EPCOT. 

So, for example if you want to go to BW from BC, get on the DHS boat. If you want to go from BC to BW, then get an Epcot boat.


----------



## CarolynFH

Ginger R said:


> Hi, we are arriving at Boardwalk villas on June 24th. In my reading the only thing I couldn' find was do the friendship boats go back and forth between beach club and boardwalk or do they only go from each resort to Epcot and Hollywood studios? Thanks for any info





CarolynK said:


> You can go between resorts. The order is: EPCOT...Boardwalk...Beach Club...Swolphin...DHS...Swolphin...BC...BW...EPCOT.
> 
> So, for example if you want to go to BW from BC, get on the DHS boat. If you want to go from BC to BW, then get an Epcot boat.



And if you’re coming back from DHS and in a hurry to get back to BWV (and your legs are up to it), get off at Swolphin and walk over the bridge!


----------



## Ginger R

CarolynK said:


> You can go between resorts. The order is: EPCOT...Boardwalk...Beach Club...Swolphin...DHS...Swolphin...BC...BW...EPCOT.
> 
> So, for example if you want to go to BW from BC, get on the DHS boat. If you want to go from BC to BW, then get an Epcot boat.


Thanks for the info! That makes it easy and was the info I was looking for!


----------



## Ginger R

CarolynFH said:


> And if you’re coming back from DHS and in a hurry to get back to BWV (and your legs are up to it), get off at Swolphin and walk over the bridge!


Thanks that sounds like a great idea as well!


----------



## IrishEye

It is a circuit, Epcot to Boardwalk to  YC /BC to Swan Dolphin to Hollywood Studio and reverse order.  So yes, back and forth (the next stop) if you get on the boat headed the right direction (they are labeled).  The Yacht Beach Club is a very short walk out the back door behind Jelly Rolls and over the bridge.  Out the front doors walk along the Boardwalk between the Dance Hall and Jelly Rolls up over the bridge and along the walkway to BC.


----------



## Mrs.Milo

Due to work on the bridge to the Swan and Dolphin and that dock, the boats are only going to Boardwalk and Yacht Club/Beach Club docks and Epcot right now.  You can walk to the Studios or take a bus.  I believe it will resume mid summer.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Mrs.Milo said:


> Due to work on the bridge to the Swan and Dolphin and that dock, the boats are only going to Boardwalk and Yacht Club/Beach Club docks and Epcot right now.  You can walk to the Studios or take a bus.  I believe it will resume mid summer.



The last I saw it's reopening sometime in the next few days.


----------



## J and R's mom

We (4 of us) are wait-listed for a 1-BR villa at BWV.  If the waitlist comes through, that would be great!  However, I have a question about the "can accommodate five guests" notes on the floor plans on the DVC website.  My two girls are 14 and 15 now and prefer not sharing a queen bed.  So sleep chairs and pull down beds in the other DVC resorts come in handy for our family of 4.  I'm assuming that these rooms do not have sleep chairs or pull downs, so how do they "accommodate five?"  I can bring along bedding, but what will we be placing it on?  Surely they don't mean the pack-n-play?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

J and R's mom said:


> We (4 of us) are wait-listed for a 1-BR villa at BWV.  If the waitlist comes through, that would be great!  However, I have a question about the "can accommodate five guests" notes on the floor plans on the DVC website.  My two girls are 14 and 15 now and prefer not sharing a queen bed.  So sleep chairs and pull down beds in the other DVC resorts come in handy for our family of 4.  I'm assuming that these rooms do not have sleep chairs or pull downs, so how do they "accommodate five?"  I can bring along bedding, but what will we be placing it on?  Surely they don't mean the pack-n-play?



You provide the bedding and yes, the bed.  All it really means is they'll allow you to have 5 on the reservation but there is still only the queen sleeper sofa and the king bed in the master in the BWV 1BR's.  Anything else you provide.


----------



## Granny

J and R's mom said:


> We (4 of us) are wait-listed for a 1-BR villa at BWV.  If the waitlist comes through, that would be great!  However, I have a question about the "can accommodate five guests" notes on the floor plans on the DVC website.  My two girls are 14 and 15 now and prefer not sharing a queen bed.  So sleep chairs and pull down beds in the other DVC resorts come in handy for our family of 4.  I'm assuming that these rooms do not have sleep chairs or pull downs, so how do they "accommodate five?"  I can bring along bedding, but what will we be placing it on?  Surely they don't mean the pack-n-play?



As Kathy said, you have to provide the bed.  We have brought an air mattress when our daughters were younger and we drove to WDW.  And we have made a "bed" on the floor out of the sofa cushions on the old fold out beds, but that doesn't work on the new sleeper beds since the cushions don't come off the sofa.   Eventually we went to a 2BR for the four of us when my daughters got to their teen years.  

I'd say bring an air mattress or consider booking one of the resorts with the sleeper chair.


----------



## J and R's mom

Granny said:


> As Kathy said, you have to provide the bed.  We have brought an air mattress when our daughters were younger and we drove to WDW.  And we have made a "bed" on the floor out of the sofa cushions on the old fold out beds, but that doesn't work on the new sleeper beds since the cushions don't come off the sofa.   Eventually we went to a 2BR for the four of us when my daughters got to their teen years.
> 
> I'd say bring an air mattress or consider booking one of the resorts with the sleeper chair.



Thanks for the clarification Kat and Granny!

We are currently booked in a 1-BR at AK which sleeps 5.  We also tend to book 2BRs to avoid this issue altogether (been DVC members since 2003), but we just decided to book this trip this past week so pickings are slim (as expected).  We took what we could get at the resorts at which we are willing to stay for this upcoming trip.  We all really like the BW, though (DH and I were married there 19 years ago).  We just have to decide for our family if staying at the BW out-weighs sleeping 5 comfortably.  We may also waitlist for a 2BR at BWV instead of 1BR now.  All of that being said, we do not actually count on either of our waitlists coming through, and will be happy at AKV if they don't come through.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## IrishEye




----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Finally getting to stay at BWV in August.  We have a 1BR Garden/Pool view booked.  Looking for a recommendations on a good room request. One with a large balcony is a plus.


----------



## Miss Potts

I have a question!  Is the only way to access the Boardwalk and walkway to Epcot by elevator? 

I ask this because - we have a double stroller - and I read the elevator waits can be long, coupled with the long walks down the hall.  With the stroller we can't just go down a few flights of stairs, so I was thinking of requesting a room on the 2nd floor so we can walk right to the bus stop to get to MK/AK but then wasn't sure about getting to the Boardwalk.  

While I'm asking questions - - we are going to have a 2BR garden/pool view, anyone recommend a favorite room?  Maybe with an evening fireworks view since we will have little ones in bed early!  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Miss Potts said:


> I have a question!  Is the only way to access the Boardwalk and walkway to Epcot by elevator?
> 
> I ask this because - we have a double stroller - and I read the elevator waits can be long, coupled with the long walks down the hall.  With the stroller we can't just go down a few flights of stairs, so I was thinking of requesting a room on the 2nd floor so we can walk right to the bus stop to get to MK/AK but then wasn't sure about getting to the Boardwalk.
> 
> While I'm asking questions - - we are going to have a 2BR garden/pool view, anyone recommend a favorite room?  Maybe with an evening fireworks view since we will have little ones in bed early!
> 
> Thanks for your help!



It is possible to go out the DHS end of BWV 1st floor and walk outside to get around to the boardwalk and Epcot.  You'd also just be across the driveway from the buses.   However I don't know where the info on long waits for the elevator comes from other than people who have zero patience if they have to skip one full elevator.   Most of the time it's getting right on or less than 30 seconds.   No different than any other place.   But the hallway walks are real.     At Disney there's just walking somewhere whether outside or inside.


----------



## IrishEye

Agree, don't think the  elevator wait is any longer than normal.  Yes the hallways are long however we have always had shorter access to rooms than our stays at AKV, but we don't have stroller.  Can't say there are any real good firework views, you can see the higher bursts of either Hollywood  or Magic depending which hall you are in however would not say you have a view.  And about its the ends of the hallways with the best angles.  Hope you enjoy the BWV as much as we do.


----------



## crzy4mickey

We are staying in at BW for the fist time and by the sound of it (reading this thread) I guess we lucked out getting a standard view 1 br villa at 5 months out!  Someone told me to ask for a corner room by the tennis courts as they are a little larger than the typical 1 br villa.  Is that true?  Looking on a map that would be rooms 2123, 3123 and 4123.   Does anyone have pictures of these rooms or experience with these rooms?  I'm a little concerned since there will be 4 adults, it might be a little tight.


----------



## Pete W.

crzy4mickey said:


> We are staying in at BW for the fist time and by the sound of it (reading this thread) I guess we lucked out getting a standard view 1 br villa at 5 months out!  Someone told me to ask for a corner room by the tennis courts as they are a little larger than the typical 1 br villa.  Is that true?  Looking on a map that would be rooms 2123, 3123 and 4123.   Does anyone have pictures of these rooms or experience with these rooms?  I'm a little concerned since there will be 4 adults, it might be a little tight.



You are correct that the slightly larger, dedicated 1BR units are 2123, 3123, and 4123.  The living rooms are somewhat larger than the regular rooms due to the shape of the rooms.  They are at the corner of the building facing the bus stop and they have a nice wrap-around balcony.  We stayed in 2123 in 2002 and below is a picture facing those corner rooms.  Sorry I don't have any good interior shots - this was actually before we owned a digital camera!  Hard to believe how much the trees have grown in 16 years.


----------



## CarolynFH

crzy4mickey said:


> We are staying in at BW for the fist time and by the sound of it (reading this thread) I guess we lucked out getting a standard view 1 br villa at 5 months out!  Someone told me to ask for a corner room by the tennis courts as they are a little larger than the typical 1 br villa.  Is that true?  Looking on a map that would be rooms 2123, 3123 and 4123.   Does anyone have pictures of these rooms or experience with these rooms?  I'm a little concerned since there will be 4 adults, it might be a little tight.





Pete W. said:


> You are correct that the slightly larger, dedicated 1BR units are 2123, 3123, and 4123.  The living rooms are somewhat larger than the regular rooms due to the shape of the rooms.  They are at the corner of the building facing the bus stop and they have a nice wrap-around balcony.  We stayed in 2123 in 2002 and below is a picture facing those corner rooms.  Sorry I don't have any good interior shots - this was actually before we owned a digital camera!  Hard to believe how much the trees have grown in 16 years.
> 
> View attachment 340540



Thank you both for this information!  We've always reserved BW view but have a standard view 1 bedroom reserved in January 2019.  I just emailed MS with a request for a corner room by the tennis courts.  That wrap around balcony sounds nice for morning coffee and people watching!


----------



## deerh

We are staying in September, 2019 in a 1BR Pool/Garden view-Preferred. Is there a map showing where the "pool view" rooms are only? Maybe I could request a certain area. Can't seem to find a map of the "pool rooms"....


----------



## DVC Jen

Question for all of you.  We currently have a reservation at one of our home resort - BRV for early June.  I am planning on trying to move it over to BWV at the 7 month window.  Do you think this will be a problem?  How likely am I to actually be able to do this?  Thanks


----------



## drusba

DVC Jen said:


> Question for all of you.  We currently have a reservation at one of our home resort - BRV for early June.  I am planning on trying to move it over to BWV at the 7 month window.  Do you think this will be a problem?  How likely am I to actually be able to do this?  Thanks



BWV pool/garden rooms, all sizes, are likely to be available, likewise standard or boardwalk view 1BRs but not other sizes.


----------



## drusba

deerh said:


> We are staying in September, 2019 in a 1BR Pool/Garden view-Preferred. Is there a map showing where the "pool view" rooms are only? Maybe I could request a certain area. Can't seem to find a map of the "pool rooms"....



This aerial view map shows where the pool/garden view rooms are; you can easily figure out where the "pool" view ones are because it is all those in the two, main (Luna Park) and quiet, pool areas facing the pools:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/bwv-standard-studio-view-of-what.3498521/

Then you can go here and see the actual numbered rooms in the main and quiet pool areas:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/courtesy-of-shamus-bwv-villa-locations-by-view.2931467/

Among the requests you can make through MS is for either the Luna Park pool area or the quiet pool area.


----------



## pinklotusflower

these are photo's from room 4123 one of the corner rooms, you do get a lot of space but no additional furniture which seemed a waste


----------



## CarolynFH

pinklotusflower said:


> these are photo's from room 4123 one of the corner rooms, you do get a lot of space but no additional furniture which seemed a waste



And my DH noticed there’s no peninsula in the kitchen area, which also makes it more spacious.


----------



## DVC Jen

drusba said:


> BWV pool/garden rooms, all sizes, are likely to be available, likewise standard or boardwalk view 1BRs but not other sizes.



I am hoping for a boardwalk view and we need a one bedroom.  Thanks


----------



## crzy4mickey

we have 4 people in a 1 br std view villa.  One person wants their own bed space, will they give us a cot to use?


----------



## Denise W

crzy4mickey said:


> we have 4 people in a 1 br std view villa.  One person wants their own bed space, will they give us a cot to use?


No. DVC never offers/has cots. You need to bring your own bed, such as a blow up mattress.
Denise


----------



## IrishEye

If beds are the issue I would go with a studio for the pull out couch and the pull down bunk.


----------



## DVC Jen

crzy4mickey said:


> we have 4 people in a 1 br std view villa.  One person wants their own bed space, will they give us a cot to use?



We have four adults in our family.  My two adult daughters prefer to not share a bed.  I bought a cheap air mattress from Amazon last spring.  It even inflates itself.  Then I got some twin size sheets and brought a blanket from home.  It worked out really well.  I don't think I paid more than 30.00 for all of it.  We are planning on bringing it with us again on our next trip in June.


----------



## limace

In the middle of our first BWV stay and it’s been great. Garden view studio-ended up with a great view of the Village Green and the water. I like the studio, though wish we had real plates and utensils. We asked for more and they brought them-asked for real
Plates so we could wash them and they said no. Room fits our family of four well.


----------



## IrishEye

Love the Village Green during off seasons and pool side high season.  Tell us about the gondola, what do you see and any noise.


----------



## limace

We have seen the gondola pilings, of course, and today saw some being tested when we were at DHS. Haven’t noticed any noise from it.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

** FOUND IT**   Can someone help me find the March 2020 point chart for the BWV


----------



## Dano1182

Every year we say we will go to Jelly Rolls but have never made it.
We are lucky if we stay awake to 10pm.


----------



## Hoosier John

Wanna be Ariel said:


> ** FOUND IT**   Can someone help me find the March 2020 point chart for the BWV



You found it while I was looking.  Is this where you found it: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/destinations/list/florida/boardwalk-villas/points-rooms/ ?
Then you gotta select Points Chart from the right (middleish), then 2020 Points Chart from the bottom.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Hoosier John said:


> You found it while I was looking.  Is this where you found it: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/destinations/list/florida/boardwalk-villas/points-rooms/ ?
> Then you gotta select Points Chart from the right (middleish), then 2020 Points Chart from the bottom.


Yes thank you.  I was having a hard time with the new site.  Still trying to get use to it!


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Looking for some good standard studio and standard 2 bedroom request please.  Also where is the laundry room at the boardwalk. I’m totally drawing a blank.


----------



## Denise W

Wanna be Ariel said:


> Looking for some good standard studio and standard 2 bedroom request please.  Also where is the laundry room at the boardwalk. I’m totally drawing a blank.


The DVC laundry room is just past the fitness center on the first floor.
Denise


----------



## IrishEye

Dano1182 said:


> Every year we say we will go to Jelly Rolls but have never made it.
> We are lucky if we stay awake to 10pm.


Just can't bring myself to pay the $ 15 cover.  Sixty dollars to get in in order to buy drinks just didn't excite me.


----------



## Flossbolna

Wanna be Ariel said:


> Looking for some good standard studio and standard 2 bedroom request please.  Also where is the laundry room at the boardwalk. I’m totally drawing a blank.



I usually request “close to bus stop” as this puts you at the end of the BWV side where there is a door to bus stop and parking. It is far from lobby and elevators, but that’s not a problem for us as we use the stairs. It also is directly at the quiet pool which we use a lot. At this end the driveway is also fairly far from the rooms, so your balcony will be not directly on top of the traffic. 

However, depending on your family’s needs you might want to request close to elevator if you need one.


----------



## Dano1182

That location also puts you closer to self parking.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Laundry room is just past elevator on the ground floor.

My next stay is at BWV, looking forward to the short walk to Epcot to see Peter Noone in concert!


----------



## gharter

We enjoy BWV a lot.  WE usually get a 1 BR, so don't have to worry about laundry.  Love being within walking distance or EPCOT and HS.
Evenings, really enjoy the entertainment on the Boardwalk.


----------



## Victoriasmom98

Oh, I am sooooo looking forward to my stay here in 2020~~~~


----------



## gharter

Hope you enjoy it as much as we do!
We own at BWV and AKL and love both.  But, I really love being in walking distance of HS and EPCOT.  And at night , love the Boardwalk area, it is so much fun.
And really love it during Food and Wine.


----------



## AdamsMum

pinklotusflower said:


> these are photo's from room 4123 one of the corner rooms, you do get a lot of space but no additional furniture which seemed a waste


I was in that room on the 2nd floor though.  I thought it was great to have the space.  My sister's first visit to DVC with me, she was impressed.  you could easily have put a queen size air mattress in there to accommodate a 5th sleeper.


----------



## Victoriasmom98

I'm on page 30 and I still haven't come across the answer......how many bus stops are there? I'm thinking just the one by the lobby, but I could be wrong. Anyone?


----------



## J and R's mom

Victoriasmom98 said:


> I'm on page 30 and I still haven't come across the answer......how many bus stops are there? I'm thinking just the one by the lobby, but I could be wrong. Anyone?



Just the one by the lobby for the Boardwalk Inn and Villas


----------



## Victoriasmom98

I can't believe I have over 500 days to go! I want it to be tomorrow!!


----------



## disney1474

Can anyone tell me what drinks are available at BWV with the refillable mugs?
Is there Iced Coffee available?


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

disney1474 said:


> Can anyone tell me what drinks are available at BWV with the refillable mugs?
> Is there Iced Coffee available?


There's ice, coffee, and cream/milk that you could theoretically put together to make your own iced coffee. But, the already iced coffee is a separate purchase.


----------



## disney1474

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> There's ice, coffee, and cream/milk that you could theoretically put together to make your own iced coffee. But, the already iced coffee is a separate purchase.


Ok thanks.  Last year at SSR they had Iced Coffee you could fill our mug with.  It was great.
Was hoping BWV had the same.


----------



## Jelly563

I talked up Jellyrolls, paid the $30 cover and $20 round. Stayed two songs and my wife was like "Let's get the heck out of this 1980's nightmare".


----------



## IrishEye

Oh no !  We keep missing a night in the bar for dueling pianos, please tell me it wasn't really that bad.  Plan was to end up there at the end of our anniversary night this November.


----------



## Jelly563

I fully expected Sonny Crocket & Tubbs to walk in and make an arrest...


----------



## Caropooh

Just booked a 1 bedroom garden/pool view for January 4-12, 2020. The 4 of us are very excited!


----------



## sethschroeder

Bringing this thread back from the grave. 



Victoriasmom98 said:


> I can't believe I have over 500 days to go! I want it to be tomorrow!!



Under 1 year! You planning on hitting MNSSHP?


----------



## scottb8888

Our favorite place at WDW


----------



## pixieprincess925

Purchased a resale contract last year and had our first stay last month. It is such a great place! I felt at "home" from the moment we walked into the lobby.  Love the theming and the serene-ness (is that a word?) of the lobby and sitting areas.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

We love BWV, this is pretty much the only resort my DH want to stay at.  The location is great and the views from the BW rooms IMHO can't be beat.  The views from P/G and standard rooms aren't bad either.  Overall this is a really nice place to stay, glad it's my home.


----------



## DduzDis

We are checking in for the first time as owners in just 16 days.  We have rented at BCV but ended up hanging out here with our kids far more on our stay.  We even hiked it over from AoA on our last trip in July (AP discount add-on trip) to ride the bike and get ice cream.  We can't wait to get more acquainted with this resort and I love being such a short walk from WS.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Congratulations and welcome home!  I'm sure you will love your new home.  I hope you have many years ahead of magical memories!


----------



## DduzDis

Ms.Minnie said:


> Congratulations and welcome home!  I'm sure you will love your new home.  I hope you have many years ahead of magical memories!



Thanks!!


----------



## gharter

We have owned  at Boardwalk for several years and love it for F&W.  Love being able to walk to EPCOT and HS. 
 Some years we get a room close to where we prefer, other years not so close.
It just seems the hallways can go on and on.  While we are not in the room that much, it just seems how far you walk to the room can be a bit much.
Enjoy the pool.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Staying at BWV in January.  It will be our first visit in 6 years!  Can't wait.  Any changes we should be aware of?


----------



## Hoosier John

They installed a skyway tram, the Skyliner.  It's in the air between BWV and EPCOT, so you'll see it whether you take it or not.  It's pretty cool.  Lands at IGW.  Some of the restaurants may have changed.

Oh, and there's this virus-thing ... 

ETA: Fixed error in Skyway travel route


----------



## pixieprincess925

Hoosier John said:


> They installed a skyway tram, the Skyliner. It travels between BWV and MK,



Just a clarification. The skyliner will take you between Epcot, CBR, and HS. It does not go anywhere near MK...


----------



## Hoosier John

pixieprincess925 said:


> Just a clarification. The skyliner will take you between Epcot, CBR, and HS. It does not go anywhere near MK...


Ooops, right.  Epcot.  Thanks!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Has anyone stayed at BWV or the other resorts there since the skyliner started running.  One of the great benefits of staying at BWV was being able to enter Epcot through the International Gateway and not having to deal with a lot of crowds.  I'm wondering how it has been since the skyliner


----------



## bobbiwoz

IG is busier, and we were there in February, it was fine, but it was not particularly busy in Epcot.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Yes! we stayed during F&W last year (October 2019).
They had just opened the new security checkpoint. It was definitely busier than previously - had to wait 10-15 minutes to get through security more than once. It was not horrendously bad though.

Afternoon food rush was much busier than other times


----------



## MB_Ellie

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Has anyone stayed at BWV or the other resorts there since the skyliner started running.  One of the great benefits of staying at BWV was being able to enter Epcot through the International Gateway and not having to deal with a lot of crowds.  I'm wondering how it has been since the skyliner


We were there during Festival of the Arts in January, and it was only slightly busier at International Gateway than it had been prior to the Skyliner opening.  It is still much faster to go through International Gateway than the front entrance to Epcot.


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Has anyone stayed at BWV or the other resorts there since the skyliner started running.  One of the great benefits of staying at BWV was being able to enter Epcot through the International Gateway and not having to deal with a lot of crowds.  I'm wondering how it has been since the skyliner



We were there for Thanksgiving.  Definitely busier / more crowded at the IG than before. 

The actual bag check and entry scan wasn't horrible, though we had APs and used AP entry.   

They had several characters around just inside and it was causing uncomfortable crowds (IMO).  

In short, it wasn't as bad as I had imagined it could be, but it's disappointing compared to what it used to be.  I think for people that never experienced how it was, it will still seem great.  Then there are those of us that know what we're missing.


----------



## ukeemom

I love the Boardwalk! It is my favorite location so close to Epcot and even DHS is not a long walk. My husband and I bought points just for Food and Wine trips! (Going this year even if there is no Food and Wine though!) Also love the theme of the Boardwalk - love evenings strolling the boardwalk and watching the entertainers. And I can't forget I love Jellyrolls!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Is there anywhere at the Boardwalk to get iced coffee or frappes etc?


----------



## Denise W

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Is there anywhere at the Boardwalk to get iced coffee or frappes etc?


Boardwalk Bakery.
Denise


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Denise W said:


> Boardwalk Bakery.
> Denise


Thank you!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Has anyone stayed at BWV or the other resorts there since the skyliner started running.  One of the great benefits of staying at BWV was being able to enter Epcot through the International Gateway and not having to deal with a lot of crowds.  I'm wondering how it has been since the skyliner



Hi, we where there this past January and the first part of our trip was over MLK day, IG was crazy busy.  Later in our trip IG wasn't bad at all.  So I guess it depends on when you go how busy IG will be.  We rode the Skyliner several times, nice change of pace to get to HS if your not in a big hurry.  We stopped at RV and checked that resort out, good place to get a bite to eat or an adult beverage. 

I just wanted to add that you can see the Skyliner from the standard view rooms, a very nice addition to the view in my opinion.  Also you can see when the Skyliner is having a bad day, meaning its having problems running correctly.  One day we could see the gondolas just hanging in the air for 20-40 mins before starting up again.  We were in the room for a good part of the day and this went on all day.  We had planned on taking it to RV for dinner but decided to change our plans as we didn't want to get "stuck" in one of the gondolas...


----------



## Buzzsgramma

Twenty years of owning 2 contracts at BWV....Going almost every year...next year 2020 12 family members...Love to stretch those points booking 11 mths out..Standard views...Walking and boating to 2 parks is priceless....The  5 grand kids have been raised in Disney..all over 23 now...we have rarely stayed anywhere else..they all love it...there...


----------



## NettieNolan

Hi!  We're staying at the BW for the first time in August.  We have a Standard View Studio Villa.  We'd like to be close to the Luna Pool.  Is there a certain room number or area I should request?  Thanks!


----------



## sethschroeder

NettieNolan said:


> Hi!  We're staying at the BW for the first time in August.  We have a Standard View Studio Villa.  We'd like to be close to the Luna Pool.  Is there a certain room number or area I should request?  Thanks!



Close to lobby is likely the best choice. All the standard studios are basically on the south side of the lobby so the closer to the lobby the closer to the pool you want.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

NettieNolan said:


> Hi!  We're staying at the BW for the first time in August.  We have a Standard View Studio Villa.  We'd like to be close to the Luna Pool.  Is there a certain room number or area I should request?  Thanks!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

NettieNolan said:


> Hi!  We're staying at the BW for the first time in August.  We have a Standard View Studio Villa.  We'd like to be close to the Luna Pool.  Is there a certain room number or area I should request?  Thanks!


Not sure if the map I posted will help you but it gives the room numbers in the certain areas.


----------



## CarolynFH

NettieNolan said:


> Hi!  We're staying at the BW for the first time in August.  We have a Standard View Studio Villa.  We'd like to be close to the Luna Pool.  Is there a certain room number or area I should request?  Thanks!


Be aware that for cash reservations, standard view is the same as pool/garden view for DVC points reservations, so basically facing the two pools and the croquet court (towards Swolphin), with a few facing the Village Green.  For a DVC reservation, standard view looks at the parking lot and front entrance of the building.


----------



## NettieNolan

Thank you all for the responses!  And the map is great!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## twinz

We are staying at DVC preferred studio in Jan 2020 and would love to request a Boardwalk view.  Any ideas on what room or area to request?
Also we are renting points from someone else do we need to pay for parking?
One more...for the boat to Epcot and Hollywood studios would I have to fold up my stroller?  I'm travelling with 18 month old twins and that would make my decision to walk or boat easier.
Thank you.


----------



## CarolynFH

twinz said:


> We are staying at DVC preferred studio in Jan 2020 and would love to request a Boardwalk view.  Any ideas on what room or area to request?
> Also we are renting points from someone else do we need to pay for parking?
> One more...for the boat to Epcot and Hollywood studios would I have to fold up my stroller?  I'm travelling with 18 month old twins and that would make my decision to walk or boat easier.
> Thank you.


Boardwalk view is a booking category for DVC points reservations, so if your confirmation doesn’t say Boardwalk view then you’ll have a pool/garden view. Both are considered preferred view for DVC points reservations.

You should not have to pay for parking, since your reservation is being “paid for“ with DVC points. Member fees on those points pay for parking.

I’m not completely certain about folding up strollers on the Friendship boats, but I do not believe you have to. However hopefully someone else with definite knowledge will chime in here!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

You don't have to fold up the strollers on the Friendship boats.  Enjoy your time at WDW and the BW.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinz said:


> We are staying at DVC preferred studio in Jan 2020 and would love to request a Boardwalk view.  Any ideas on what room or area to request?
> Also we are renting points from someone else do we need to pay for parking?
> One more...for the boat to Epcot and Hollywood studios would I have to fold up my stroller?  I'm travelling with 18 month old twins and that would make my decision to walk or boat easier.
> Thank you.



If you aren't directed to the back of the Friendship boat head that way.  There's open space there for strollers, wheelchairs etc.


----------



## KSR0330

The 2021 DVC points chart for BWV has boardwalk/preferred view as one category.  When you book (I'm not an owner...yet!) are there separate boardwalk and garden view categories?


----------



## sethschroeder

KSR0330 said:


> The 2021 DVC points chart for BWV has boardwalk/preferred view as one category.  When you book (I'm not an owner...yet!) are there separate boardwalk and garden view categories?



Yes there are separate and you choose when booking. Std goes first, BWV goes second, and Garden goes last typically.


----------



## KSR0330

sethschroeder said:


> Yes there are separate and you choose when booking. Std goes first, BWV goes second, and Garden goes last typically.


Thanks! And Garden and BWV are the same amount of points?  That seems odd to me.  I would think the BWV would be higher.


----------



## CarolynFH

KSR0330 said:


> Thanks! And Garden and BWV are the same amount of points?  That seems odd to me.  I would think the BWV would be higher.


When BWV first opened, there was one booking category called Preferred and another one called Standard. A Boardwalk view was a request only, under the Preferred category. After several temper tantrums and meltdowns at the front desk when people did not get their requested Boardwalk view, DVC separated the Preferred category into Boardwalk view and Pool/Garden view bookable categories, but they did not change the points requirements. That’s why they are the same.


----------



## KSR0330

CarolynFH said:


> When BWV first opened, there was one booking category called Preferred and another one called Standard. A Boardwalk view was a request only, under the Preferred category. After several temper tantrums and meltdowns at the front desk when people did not get their requested Boardwalk view, DVC separated the Preferred category into Boardwalk view and Pool/Garden view bookable categories, but they did not change the points requirements. That’s why they are the same.


Interesting, thanks!


----------



## WildGrits

Anyone who has stayed at the villas this year......................................

Do you remember if there was enough soap and shampoo?  Or did you need to get more?

I have 2 studios and 2 2-bedrooms full of people going.


----------



## Marionnette

WildGrits said:


> Anyone who has stayed at the villas this year......................................
> 
> Do you remember if there was enough soap and shampoo?  Or did you need to get more?
> 
> I have 2 studios and 2 2-bedrooms full of people going.


If they're full of people you will likely need to ask for more.


----------



## WildGrits

Marionnette said:


> If they're full of people you will likely need to ask for more.



Ok, so asking for more is an option?


----------



## CarolynFH

WildGrits said:


> Ok, so asking for more is an option?


Yes, just call Housekeeping or ask a Housekeeper if you see one in the hallway.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I've been trying to find the BWV thread and couldn't; so thanks for resurrecting it. I closed on my BWV contract on 7/30 and am just waiting for it to be added to my account. We'll be staying there in Feb 2021 (finally!).


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

LadybugsMum said:


> I've been trying to find the BWV thread and couldn't; so thanks for resurrecting it. I closed on my BWV contract on 7/30 and am just waiting for it to be added to my account. We'll be staying there in Feb 2021 (finally!).


Congratulations!  We don't own but will be there in February also.


----------



## Suzabella

LadybugsMum said:


> I've been trying to find the BWV thread and couldn't; so thanks for resurrecting it. I closed on my BWV contract on 7/30 and am just waiting for it to be added to my account. We'll be staying there in Feb 2021 (finally!).



Same here! So happy you found it and commented so I could find it too!!  ;-)  We added on this summer also but will have to wait a year to visit.  We've stayed there once but always seem to find our way over to the resort on our trips.  Decided to add on a small contract to start doing split stays.  Anxious to learn more about our new home resort!


----------



## BLLB

WildGrits said:


> Anyone who has stayed at the villas this year......................................
> 
> Do you remember if there was enough soap and shampoo?  Or did you need to get more?
> 
> I have 2 studios and 2 2-bedrooms full of people going.



We were there in April.  8 people in a 2 BR, 6 teenagers.  Never ran out.  They may have replenished, without my knowing.


----------



## pixieprincess925

LadybugsMum said:


> I've been trying to find the BWV thread and couldn't; so thanks for resurrecting it. I closed on my BWV contract on 7/30 and am just waiting for it to be added to my account. We'll be staying there in Feb 2021 (finally!).


Congratulations!


----------



## pixieprincess925

Suzabella said:


> Same here! So happy you found it and commented so I could find it too!!  ;-)  We added on this summer also but will have to wait a year to visit.  We've stayed there once but always seem to find our way over to the resort on our trips.  Decided to add on a small contract to start doing split stays.  Anxious to learn more about our new home resort!


Congratulations!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Congratulations!  We don't own but will be there in February also.


When in Feb? We'll be there the week of 2/13


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

LadybugsMum said:


> When in Feb? We'll be there the week of 2/13


The first week through the 10th.


----------



## bartleyosu

I am going for the DIS Family Reunion 9/9 to 9/12.  Hope to see some fellow DIsers there!


----------



## pixieprincess925

bartleyosu said:


> I am going for the DIS Family Reunion 9/9 to 9/12.  Hope to see some fellow DIsers there!


DH will be there 9/3-10. I didn't know about the DIS family reunion. Where can I find more info?


----------



## js

Hi.

We will be at BWVs in a one bedroom P/G view for nine nights in November.

I rejoined TPs so I can look at views, however I cannot find a one bedroom that overlooks the grassy knoll/where I can also see a partial BW view. 

Does this view exist for a one bedroom P/G view?

If I can't see a little of the BW, I would like to see any walkway to any park and/or water (for instance going over to Epcot or HS).
Thank you very much!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Hi Everyone...Weighing OKW-BWV resale. Stayed OKW several times but never BWV (LOVE that location!!)

Can someone point me to info or pix about different studio types. Also, is there one pool or 2? Map is confusing.

Thanx!


----------



## karen4546

js said:


> Hi.
> 
> We will be at BWVs in a one bedroom P/G view for nine nights in November.
> 
> I rejoined TPs so I can look at views, however I cannot find a one bedroom that overlooks the grassy knoll/where I can also see a partial BW view.
> 
> Does this view exist for a one bedroom P/G view?
> 
> If I can't see a little of the BW, I would like to see any walkway to any park and/or water (for instance going over to Epcot or HS).
> Thank you very much!


Go to a higher floor view. You have to click it every time. It is a drop down on the top right of the resort view. It defaults to ground floor.


----------



## LadybugsMum

js said:


> Hi.
> 
> We will be at BWVs in a one bedroom P/G view for nine nights in November.
> 
> I rejoined TPs so I can look at views, however I cannot find a one bedroom that overlooks the grassy knoll/where I can also see a partial BW view.
> 
> Does this view exist for a one bedroom P/G view?
> 
> If I can't see a little of the BW, I would like to see any walkway to any park and/or water (for instance going over to Epcot or HS).
> Thank you very much!


Floors 2 & 5 are Boardwalk views (rooms 2051 and 5051) and 3 & 4 are garden/pool view (rooms 3051 and 4051) according to Touring Plans.


----------



## js

karen4546 said:


> Go to a higher floor view. You have to click it every time. It is a drop down on the top right of the resort view. It defaults to ground floor.


Thank you. Yes, I use that feature. Thanks so much!



LadybugsMum said:


> Floors 2 & 5 are Boardwalk views (rooms 2051 and 5051) and 3 & 4 are garden/pool view (rooms 3051 and 4051) according to Touring Plans.


Thank you very much! I appreciate it!


----------



## Denise W

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Hi Everyone...Weighing OKW-BWV resale. Stayed OKW several times but never BWV (LOVE that location!!)
> 
> Can someone point me to info or pix about different studio types. Also, is there one pool or 2? Map is confusing.
> 
> Thanx!


There are 3 pools, one on the Inn side, and the main pool and a 2nd quiet pool on the Villas side.


----------



## kanerf

Owner of a small BWV contract (67 pts) resale.  Adding on another 51 points resale, waiting on ROFR.  Love the location and usually stay there every year.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Just began my search...Are you happy with your resale company? 
And do you usually stay in studios? They seem to fit our needs BUT some of the Standard views seem noisy locations.

Best of luck with ROFR!


----------



## kristenabelle

We'll be there 12/4-5 in a 2BR and 12/5-9 in a GV for the first time! Can't wait to get back home with the family for the first time in a few years ☺


----------



## Boardwalk III

kristenabelle said:


> We'll be there 12/4-5 in a 2BR and 12/5-9 in a GV for the first time! Can't wait to get back home with the family for the first time in a few years ☺



Same! I’ve got 2 years of points to use up, and will be in a 2-BR with my sister, my niece & her friends for 5 days in November, followed by 8 days in a Grand Villa with the rest of my family. 2nd time in a GV but it’s been 20+ years since our first time. 

Longest DVC stay ever for me.

Love our BWV & can’t wait!


----------



## KSR0330

Hi! I'll be staying in a 1BR BW view in April and was looking on the Touring Plan room views site.  Rooms 2051/3051/4051/5051 point more towards the Village Green and the boardwalk is off to the left.  Is this really considered a Boardwalk view or is TP mistaken?  Thanks!


----------



## momoftwins

We are also proud owners at BWV!!! We love this resort. We just got back from a weeks stay a few weeks ago. There is nothing more beautiful than that lobby. If you learn where the exits can take you, those long hallways are not too bad at al   I will say though, the rooms are getting worse for the wear. The furniture and carpeting of the 2 bd we had, really really need to be taken care of. The sofa had stains all over it. The carpeting was all bunched up in areas and def needed a steam cleaning.  I hope they can move quickly on the resorts that are due more of a refurb, and get BWV back up to a "deluxe" status!

If forgot to say, we were there 7 days and the room was not cleaned. We got a call asking why we cancelled our cleaning. We told them we did not. They said they would send someone right away to clean. They never showed up.  Still, it was so nice to be there after being away for so long due to Covid,


----------



## CarolynFH

KSR0330 said:


> Hi! I'll be staying in a 1BR BW view in April and was looking on the Touring Plan room views site.  Rooms 2051/3051/4051/5051 point more towards the Village Green and the boardwalk is off to the left.  Is this really considered a Boardwalk view or is TP mistaken?  Thanks!


They used to be BW view, but several years ago they were reclassified as G/P view.  We had one once when it was a BW view, and the balcony was huge and the room seemed larger, too.  We complained at first but ended up liking it!


----------



## KSR0330

CarolynFH said:


> They used to be BW view, but several years ago they were reclassified as G/P view.  We had one once when it was a BW view, and the balcony was huge and the room seemed larger, too.  We complained at first but ended up liking it!


Thank you!  Wow, that's a great score for a G/P view room!


----------



## crazywig

CarolynFH said:


> They used to be BW view, but several years ago they were reclassified as G/P view.  We had one once when it was a BW view, and the balcony was huge and the room seemed larger, too.  We complained at first but ended up liking it!



5051 has only one TINY balcony off the living room. I've gotten this room twice, once as BW view many years ago and once when I booked standard view (so, upgraded). I hate this room LOL.


----------



## Tess

momoftwins said:


> We are also proud owners at BWV!!! We love this resort. We just got back from a weeks stay a few weeks ago. There is nothing more beautiful than that lobby. If you learn where the exits can take you, those long hallways are not too bad at al   I will say though, the rooms are getting worse for the wear. The furniture and carpeting of the 2 bd we had, really really need to be taken care of. The sofa had stains all over it. The carpeting was all bunched up in areas and def needed a steam cleaning.  I hope they can move quickly on the resorts that are due more of a refurb, and get BWV back up to a "deluxe" status!
> 
> If forgot to say, we were there 7 days and the room was not cleaned. We got a call asking why we cancelled our cleaning. We told them we did not. They said they would send someone right away to clean. They never showed up.  Still, it was so nice to be there after being away for so long due to Covid,



Similar thing happened to us in May--we were there 8 nights and the only housekeeping we saw was our daily room check.  Unlike your situation with the call, we called and were told that mousekeeping was there to service the room on day 4, but our room occupied hanger was on the door.  Absolutely did not happen because we never use the hanger, ever!  No offer to clean the room despite our call at 5:00 p.m. or so, but they did bring us fresh towels and toiletries. 

The room was not serviced the entire stay and it needed to be dusted--especially the kitchenette and bathroom areas--those floors were filthy and there were no cleaning devices in the room.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Oops! I did it again, played on the websites and bought another contract... Ok that doesn't really work with Brittney's song but I'm back in ROFR for another BWV contract.


----------



## Taraleigsmom

Great to have BWV love post back !!! Just got back !! Awesome as always !


----------



## Suzabella

I just booked our 'Welcome Home' visit for next Sept.  Can't wait!  I'll probably weep just like I did at BRV the first time we stayed there as owners.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I’m hoping my contract goes through quickly. I want to get a 2 bedroom the week after thanksgiving.


----------



## Wakey

I own at SSR but very pleased I can always get our 1 beds at BWV as it is our favourite.

I’ve been in standard before, this time we are pool/ garden. We like it quiet, nice view obviously, where would you all suggest requesting?


----------



## CarolynFH

Wakey said:


> I own at SSR but very pleased I can always get our 1 beds at BWV as it is our favourite.
> 
> I’ve been in standard before, this time we are pool/ garden. We like it quiet, nice view obviously, where would you all suggest requesting?


For quiet, I’d request view of croquet lawn or quiet pool. Those afternoon activities at the Luna Park pool ruined my afternoon naps!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Hi folks. Do ya'll know if it's possible to fax a room request to BWV? I read on another site that they don't take faxed requests. 

If not (or regardless), what's the best way to send a room request? We're checking in Sat into a 1BR G/P view. It might already be too late to make a request but I figured I should try...


----------



## LadybugsMum

Either put the room request through MS or use Touring Plans. I know that Disney gave them a special email to use for the room requests since they don't accept them by fax anymore.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

LadybugsMum said:


> Either put the room request through MS or use Touring Plans. I know that Disney gave them a special email to use for the room requests since they don't accept them by fax anymore.


I put it in through touring plans this morning, but I believe they send out their requests 5 days before so I missed that! Maybe I'll reach out to them and see what they say.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thoughts from the past…2012 exactly.  We participated in Disboards Christmas Tree exchange just about every year that it existed.  I am decorating our home tree today, and this year this ornament will be going up.  (We only have a 4’ tree now, so each year we only have some of the ornaments up!).

We included a resort specific ornament for all participants and very often others would send me ornaments THEY made or bought to include in the box, so everyone could get a gift from THEM.

Here‘s the one from BWV, gifted by a fellow BWV lover!


----------



## LadybugsMum

LadybugsMum said:


> Oops! I did it again, played on the websites and bought another contract... Ok that doesn't really work with Brittney's song but I'm back in ROFR for another BWV contract.



This contract was taken by Disney   , but I've had another offer accepted for a different contract. Let's hope this one passes ROFR!


----------



## kanerf

Bought a 51 point resale in Aug.  Passed ROFR and the points posted last month.


----------



## juju

What is considered a cleaning? We were there 10 days a month ago.  We had our garbage thrown out every day and on the 4th day we had new towels and more coffee.  But we never had bed changed, do they not do that anymore?


----------



## CarolMN

juju said:


> What is considered a cleaning? We were there 10 days a month ago.  We had our garbage thrown out every day and on the 4th day we had new towels and more coffee.  But we never had bed changed, do they not do that anymore?


Only if you stay 8 nights or more.


----------



## Tess

juju said:


> What is considered a cleaning? We were there *10 days* a month ago.  We had our garbage thrown out every day and on the 4th day we had new towels and more coffee.  But we never had bed changed, do they not do that anymore?





CarolMN said:


> Only if you stay 8 nights or more.



And even with an 8 night or longer stay (juju was there 10 the post indicates)--it doesn't always happen.  

We didn't even receive trash & towel service during our stay last May and we were there 8 nights and 9 days.  They did the daily security check and removed the trash, but other than that--nothing with regard to mousekeeping.  The story about that is a little farther back in this thread I believe--or it is in the Boardwalk Resort thread--maybe both.

We were less than pleased with our service that visit.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So is the laundry at the fitness center just for DVC?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Just had a second contract pass ROFR. I can now get a 1 bedroom every Dec.


----------



## bobbiwoz

LadybugsMum said:


> Just had a second contract pass ROFR. I can now get a 1 bedroom every Dec.


Congratulations!


----------



## pmcpmc

FROM 2004 THREAD Just my opinion
Hmmmmm. I think I will add bedbugs to the list of reasons why BWV is not a good place to stay. I can bring it up again right before I need to make my next "hard to get" standard view or Boardwalk view reservation and thereby decrease the competition.



Ok. Let's review the list.

Bedbugs.
Exeptionally looooooooooong hallways.
Looong walks to parking.
Scary Clown slide.
Noisy.
Bad views if you don't get Boardwalk view.
Teeny, tiny rooms.
Bad housekeeping.
Self - Parking lots are  always full.
Nasty, rude CMs
Long waits for the bus. Crowded buses. Poor bus service.
thieving birds

There must be more! Please! Somebody help me out!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

pmcpmc said:


> FROM 2004 THREAD Just my opinion
> Hmmmmm. I think I will add bedbugs to the list of reasons why BWV is not a good place to stay. I can bring it up again right before I need to make my next "hard to get" standard view or Boardwalk view reservation and thereby decrease the competition.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Let's review the list.
> 
> Bedbugs.
> Exeptionally looooooooooong hallways.
> Looong walks to parking.
> Scary Clown slide.
> Noisy.
> Bad views if you don't get Boardwalk view.
> Teeny, tiny rooms.
> Bad housekeeping.
> Self - Parking lots are  always full.
> Nasty, rude CMs
> Long waits for the bus. Crowded buses. Poor bus service.
> thieving birds
> 
> There must be more! Please! Somebody help me out!


Gotta take the scary clown slide off now sadly but you can replace it with the nanny chairs.


----------



## zackiedawg

The poor Boardwalk thread is pretty slow and dead for almost a month now...figured I'd revive it as I haven't been here myself in a while.  Seems that despite Boardwalk being my home resort, I end up staying in Saratoga far more often - mostly due to my relaxed, last minute booking style - I rarely book when the booking window first opens...and sometimes book less than a month out from my trip.  My last 3 trips (December, September, and July 2021) were all at Saratoga, and my last trip before pandemic lockdown in March 2020 was Old Key West.  I have to go back to December 2019 for my last Boardwalk stay, which was one of the few trips I booked a full 11 months in advance and got Boardwalk view.

Last week, I knew I wanted to go to Disney in February, and figured I'd go ahead and book a few more trips (I typically go to DIsney 4-5 times a year)...I figured it was extremely likely for February and June trips, I'd be in Saratoga again.  I was quite surprised to find Boardwalk Preferred view 1-bedroom available for February 11 4-night stay.  So I booked it.  Then checked June 10 for 4 nights - 1-bedroom boardwalk view was available!  Booked.  Checked September 16th 4-night stay - 1 bedroom boardwalk view was available again...booked!  Finally, checked for December 7th 5-night stay as I attend a photography group gathering then - garden/pool view was available...booked.  I think this is the first time in 10 years I've had 4 straight stays at Boardwalk in the same year.


----------



## IrishEye

Have to agree it is hard getting a reservation without pre-planning, even during the pandemic.  We did get 2 pool views this past year and a half and ended up at Grand Floridian on the other one.  We did get a standard view for the first time this coming March and had to book Dolphin as back up in the event our cruise gets cancelled later in March.  Will probably look for an early June but don't expect we will be able to get BWV, and I miss it so much when we have to book other resorts.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Help me decide for the week after Thanksgiving: 1 bed boardwalk view or 2 bedroom pool/garden? 

I'm waiting for my new resale contract to be loaded to my account and there will be some 2021 points that I can bank for our Christmas 2022 trip. Right now, I have a standard studio for the week, but I need to use the banked points and I'd love to have a larger room with more amenities (I want that w/d with 2 kids!). Which room would you pick?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

LadybugsMum said:


> Help me decide for the week after Thanksgiving: 1 bed boardwalk view or 2 bedroom pool/garden?
> 
> I'm waiting for my new resale contract to be loaded to my account and there will be some 2021 points that I can bank for our Christmas 2022 trip. Right now, I have a standard studio for the week, but I need to use the banked points and I'd love to have a larger room with more amenities (I want that w/d with 2 kids!). Which room would you pick?


Oh me personally would go with the 2 bedroom pool/garden.  We still really liked the view when we had it and I think having the 2 bedroom would make up for not having the boardwalk view.  Plus I'm not sure how old your kids are but I'm sure they will like having their own room.


----------



## CarolynFH

LadybugsMum said:


> Help me decide for the week after Thanksgiving: 1 bed boardwalk view or 2 bedroom pool/garden?
> 
> I'm waiting for my new resale contract to be loaded to my account and there will be some 2021 points that I can bank for our Christmas 2022 trip. Right now, I have a standard studio for the week, but I need to use the banked points and I'd love to have a larger room with more amenities (I want that w/d with 2 kids!). Which room would you pick?


We had 2 kids too, so I’d take the 2 BR, but why not BW view? BW and P/G views cost the same number of points. Are the 2 BR BW view gone already? Why not book the 2 BR P/G and waitlist the BW view?


----------



## LadybugsMum

CarolynFH said:


> We had 2 kids too, so I’d take the 2 BR, but why not BW view? BW and P/G views cost the same number of points. Are the 2 BR BW view gone already? Why not book the 2 BR P/G and waitlist the BW view?


I’d have to waitlist 6 out of 7 days to get the BW 2 bedroom. I’d rather just have the pool view and be set if I do a 2 bedroom instead of waitlisting/stalking the website to get all the nights.


----------



## zackiedawg

When I was booking for December 7-12, which I did just 3 days after the booking window opened, and BW views were already gone.  Maybe some 2-beds were still available, but I was looking for 1 bedroom only.  I wouldn't be surprised if the BW views between Thanksgiving and Christmas were already booked though.


----------



## CarolynFH

LadybugsMum said:


> I’d have to waitlist 6 out of 7 days to get the BW 2 bedroom. I’d rather just have the pool view and be set if I do a 2 bedroom instead of waitlisting/stalking the website to get all the nights.


Makes sense. I’d WL the full stay, though - you never know, it might come through, and you have nothing to lose if it doesn’t!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LadybugsMum said:


> Help me decide for the week after Thanksgiving: 1 bed boardwalk view or 2 bedroom pool/garden?
> 
> I'm waiting for my new resale contract to be loaded to my account and there will be some 2021 points that I can bank for our Christmas 2022 trip. Right now, I have a standard studio for the week, but I need to use the banked points and I'd love to have a larger room with more amenities (I want that w/d with 2 kids!). Which room would you pick?



I'd do the 2 bedroom pool/garden view.  Then waitlist Boardwalk view to replace the reservation if it matches.


----------



## pixieprincess925

LadybugsMum said:


> Help me decide for the week after Thanksgiving: 1 bed boardwalk view or 2 bedroom pool/garden?
> 
> I'm waiting for my new resale contract to be loaded to my account and there will be some 2021 points that I can bank for our Christmas 2022 trip. Right now, I have a standard studio for the week, but I need to use the banked points and I'd love to have a larger room with more amenities (I want that w/d with 2 kids!). Which room would you pick?



I would book the 2 bedroom if you have the points. Always good to spread out a bit.
Definitely wait-list the 2 bedroom BW view. You never know!


----------



## disneydarling07

We just adjusted our trip.  A friend is giving us points to stay at BWV!  We are so excited!  June 27th - July 2nd


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

disneydarling07 said:


> We just adjusted our trip.  A friend is giving us points to stay at BWV!  We are so excited!  June 27th - July 2nd





disneydarling07 said:


> We just adjusted our trip.  A friend is giving us points to stay at BWV!  We are so excited!  June 27th - July 2nd


Wow what a great friend!


----------



## LadybugsMum

One step closer: the contract is showing in my account. I just need the points now.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

LadybugsMum said:


> One step closer: the contract is showing in my account. I just need the points now.


I advise calling.  last summer I added on at VGF and waited 5 weeks for points to load before I finally gave up and called.


----------



## LadybugsMum

PsycProfPlum said:


> I advise calling.  last summer I added on at VGF and waited 5 weeks for points to load before I finally gave up and called.


I’ll call tomorrow or Tuesday if they don’t show. I waited 3 days in Sept after my first BWV contract showed on my account. I need these points quickly.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I called MS and had the points loaded. I banked the 2021 points and was able to modify my standard studio to a pool/garden 2 bed lock off. I'm going to be sooo spoiled with that much space!


----------



## PsycProfPlum

LadybugsMum said:


> I called MS and had the points loaded. I banked the 2021 points and was able to modify my standard studio to a pool/garden 2 bed lock off. I'm going to be sooo spoiled with that much space!


Congrats!  The danger now is that you won't be able to go back to the lowly studio or 1BR after this.


----------



## pixieprincess925

PsycProfPlum said:


> Congrats!  The danger now is that you won't be able to go back to the lowly studio or 1BR after this.



DH and I will now only stay in a studio if it's just the 2 of us. Anybody more and he'd prefer a 2-bd... Which of course triggered our last round of addonitis...


----------



## BamaGuy44

disneydarling07 said:


> We just adjusted our trip.  A friend is giving us points to stay at BWV!  We are so excited!  June 27th - July 2nd


Nice! Do you think maybe they need another friend?


----------



## AcuraTL

Renting points to stay at BWV this coming Christmas in a studios preferred view (not BW).  Any specific room I should request?  Don’t mind walking, want the best view. Thanks.


----------



## Tess

AcuraTL said:


> Renting points to stay at BWV this coming Christmas in a studios preferred view (not BW).  Any specific room I should request?  Don’t mind walking, want the best view. Thanks.



Depends on what "view" you would prefer.  We like the rooms overlooking the Village Green.  You have a view of the Boardwalk area and if on a higher floor, SSE.


----------



## SaraSpringsIsHome

Headed to BWV Sunday! It’ll be our first trip back to the world since January 2019. Staying in a 1br pool/garden view.
Can’t wait!

We love BWV (stayed here on our honeymoon in 2014 and many times before and after).
To be honest, i can’t remember the last time I stayed at our home resort, Saratoga Springs. DH and I have been together over 10 years and he has never stayed there lol.


----------



## AcuraTL

Tess said:


> Depends on what "view" you would prefer.  We like the rooms overlooking the Village Green.  You have a view of the Boardwalk area and if on a higher floor, SSE.



We would prefer view of the boardwalk.  Any particular room numbers you recommend?


----------



## CarolynFH

AcuraTL said:


> We would prefer view of the boardwalk.  Any particular room numbers you recommend?


If you want view of Village Green, then request exactly that. Relatively few of the Preferred view (non BW view) rooms are on that short stretch of the building, so no need to specify room numbers. A Village Green view is the only way to have a view of the BW without booking the actual “BW view” category.


----------



## AcuraTL

CarolynFH said:


> If you want view of Village Green, then request exactly that. Relatively few of the Preferred view (non BW view) rooms are on that short stretch of the building, so no need to specify room numbers. A Village Green view is the only way to have a view of the BW without booking the actual “BW view” category.



Thank you for your help.


----------



## bobbiwoz

If all goes well, my next stay is at BWV, in a one bedroom, and I can’t wait!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just got back from our trip to BWV.  Loved staying at one of our favorite resorts.  I gotta say though that I hope this resort gets a refurb before too long.  There are a number of things that could use a good refresh.  In our room not all of the USB outlets worked and there was some obvious wear including in the bathroom.  Also in the hallways some of the ceilings looked worn and the carpeting.  Having said this I still loved staying there and will stay there again in the future.  One warning I have to everyone.  The walls are paper thin especially if you have an adjoining room.  We could hear our neighbors conversations then on our last morning our new neighbors had a young child who was up before 6 AM and was being extremely loud.  Not only could we clearly hear it in our room but you could hear it in the hallway too.  So just keep that in mind when you stay there that your neighbors will hear what is going on in your room unless you are pretty quiet.


----------



## Pooh12863

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just got back from our trip to BWV.  Loved staying at one of our favorite resorts.  I gotta say though that I hope this resort gets a refurb before too long.  There are a number of things that could use a good refresh.  In our room not all of the USB outlets worked and there was some obvious wear including in the bathroom.  Also in the hallways some of the ceilings looked worn and the carpeting.  Having said this I still loved staying there and will stay there again in the future.  One warning I have to everyone.  The walls are paper thin especially if you have an adjoining room.  We could hear our neighbors conversations then on our last morning our new neighbors had a young child who was up before 6 AM and was being extremely loud.  Not only could we clearly hear it in our room but you could hear it in the hallway too.  So just keep that in mind when you stay there that your neighbors will hear what is going on in your room unless you are pretty quiet.



It's supposed to get a full refurbishment in 2023.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Pooh12863 said:


> It's supposed to get a full refurbishment in 2023.


Glad to hear that.  Gonna try to get back there in 2024 and hopefully we will see some results.  Just hope they don't take away more of it's charm like they have done with some of the other resorts.


----------



## drusba

AcuraTL said:


> We would prefer view of the boardwalk.  Any particular room numbers you recommend?



If you request Village Green area for a studio, you should also request higher floor. The rooms are on floors 2 to 5. In the Village Green area, there are studios on the second floor that have no view at all because the views are blocked by the arches that stretch up to the second floor from the  Wylan Galleries store on the first floor.


----------



## zackiedawg

Only minor additional warning about Village Green area - if you're a very early-bird sleeper, or very late riser, the noise outside can be fairly louder than most other places - even louder than on the Boardwalk itself.  There are usually activities on the lawn there, with movies playing and kids games - and because of that arch and overhang, the sound really collects in there.  It shouldn't be an issue for the 11pm to 6am sleepers, but any earlier or later might deal with some noise.

I just returned yesterday from my stay - got a room on the 4th floor off the little garden area across from Swan which is very quiet - the only noise is the horn from the boats going under the bridge.  The resort seemed in generally good shape down there, and the rooms I didn't find to be out of shape or rough - other than the lights which were not in the best of shape.  All the bulbs were working, but many of them flickered badly, or would go dim randomly - playing with some of the switches indicated it wasn't the bulbs, but the wiring/lamps that were having the problems.  It didn't affect the primary ceiling ones, but the lamps by the living room desk and the reading lamp in the room both had issues.  All in all, a very nice stay, with cooler weather on 4 of the 5 days.


----------



## pixieprincess925

zackiedawg said:


> Only minor additional warning about Village Green area - if you're a very early-bird sleeper, or very late riser, the noise outside can be fairly louder than most other places - even louder than on the Boardwalk itself.  There are usually activities on the lawn there, with movies playing and kids games - and because of that arch and overhang, the sound really collects in there.  It shouldn't be an issue for the 11pm to 6am sleepers, but any earlier or later might deal with some noise.
> 
> I just returned yesterday from my stay - got a room on the 4th floor off the little garden area across from Swan which is very quiet - the only noise is the horn from the boats going under the bridge.  The resort seemed in generally good shape down there, and the rooms I didn't find to be out of shape or rough - other than the lights which were not in the best of shape.  All the bulbs were working, but many of them flickered badly, or would go dim randomly - playing with some of the switches indicated it wasn't the bulbs, but the wiring/lamps that were having the problems.  It didn't affect the primary ceiling ones, but the lamps by the living room desk and the reading lamp in the room both had issues.  All in all, a very nice stay, with cooler weather on 4 of the 5 days.



Glad you had a nice stay. Did you alert maintenance about the light flickering? If not, I would send in a note so that those wires get fixed. Unfortunately, I'm not sure there is an easy way to send an email to a specific resort once you've left the area - but if we don't tell them about them maintenance issues, they'll never get fixed.


----------



## Pooh12863

zackiedawg said:


> Only minor additional warning about Village Green area - if you're a very early-bird sleeper, or very late riser, the noise outside can be fairly louder than most other places - even louder than on the Boardwalk itself.  There are usually activities on the lawn there, with movies playing and kids games - and because of that arch and overhang, the sound really collects in there.  It shouldn't be an issue for the 11pm to 6am sleepers, but any earlier or later might deal with some noise.
> 
> I just returned yesterday from my stay - got a room on the 4th floor off the little garden area across from Swan which is very quiet - the only noise is the horn from the boats going under the bridge.  The resort seemed in generally good shape down there, and the rooms I didn't find to be out of shape or rough - other than the lights which were not in the best of shape.  All the bulbs were working, but many of them flickered badly, or would go dim randomly - playing with some of the switches indicated it wasn't the bulbs, but the wiring/lamps that were having the problems.  It didn't affect the primary ceiling ones, but the lamps by the living room desk and the reading lamp in the room both had issues.  All in all, a very nice stay, with cooler weather on 4 of the 5 days.


The CM blowing leaves off the village green starts rather early.


----------



## zackiedawg

I did notify maintenance/housekeeping the second day, thinking maybe it was the bulbs, and they replaced them...but them didn't really test the lights until the 4th day when I was going to sit in the chair and read and noticed the flickering again...that's when I wiggled the switch and noticed it affected the flicker...so I notified the maintenance/housekeeping again, though it was my last night and that they might want to address the issue when I checked out in the morning - it was already late evening and my last night, so wasn't worth dealing with it then!


----------



## pixieprincess925

zackiedawg said:


> I did notify maintenance/housekeeping the second day, thinking maybe it was the bulbs, and they replaced them...but them didn't really test the lights until the 4th day when I was going to sit in the chair and read and noticed the flickering again...that's when I wiggled the switch and noticed it affected the flicker...so I notified the maintenance/housekeeping again, though it was my last night and that they might want to address the issue when I checked out in the morning - it was already late evening and my last night, so wasn't worth dealing with it then!



I hear you! I just sent a message to member services asking if they could provide us with an email address to send in these sorts of issues after the fact so maintenance can address them. Perhaps I'll get a response sometime in the next week....


----------



## bbcapps

We closed on our BWV in January and will be staying there for the first time in June (we visited the boardwalk previously but never seen the rooms since we are not incredibly picky and enjoyed the atmosphere more than anything). This trip will be our first child free trip we are able to take. We are only doing Epcot 1 day since our daughter has never wanted to be there longer than 3 hours and we really enjoy beer and food. The other 1.5 days we were going to do a resort day since again... we have not had the chance yet. With all that being said, when I booked originally all that was open was a garden/pool view room or standard (we did garden/pool); is it worth trying to call DVC and asking for our "Welcome Home" stay to get the Boardwalk View? Or is the garden/pool fine? The points are the same for the stay. We are pretty new to Disney overall (AoA in May, 1 night in a Savannah View at AKL-J switching to Caribbean Beach in September, POFQ then switched to BLT-LV in January) needless to say we are rookies for views. We do enjoy people watching if that changes any advice.


----------



## Pooh12863

bbcapps said:


> We closed on our BWV in January and will be staying there for the first time in June (we visited the boardwalk previously but never seen the rooms since we are not incredibly picky and enjoyed the atmosphere more than anything). This trip will be our first child free trip we are able to take. We are only doing Epcot 1 day since our daughter has never wanted to be there longer than 3 hours and we really enjoy beer and food. The other 1.5 days we were going to do a resort day since again... we have not had the chance yet. With all that being said, when I booked originally all that was open was a garden/pool view room or standard (we did garden/pool); is it worth trying to call DVC and asking for our "Welcome Home" stay to get the Boardwalk View? Or is the garden/pool fine? The points are the same for the stay. We are pretty new to Disney overall (AoA in May, 1 night in a Savannah View at AKL-J switching to Caribbean Beach in September, POFQ then switched to BLT-LV in January) needless to say we are rookies for views. We do enjoy people watching if that changes any advice.



You could try calling but having booked a trip on your own your welcome home trip is technically gone, Doestn't hurt to call though you might catch a MS cast member in a good mood willing to bend the rules some.


----------



## pixieprincess925

bbcapps said:


> We closed on our BWV in January and will be staying there for the first time in June (we visited the boardwalk previously but never seen the rooms since we are not incredibly picky and enjoyed the atmosphere more than anything). This trip will be our first child free trip we are able to take. We are only doing Epcot 1 day since our daughter has never wanted to be there longer than 3 hours and we really enjoy beer and food. The other 1.5 days we were going to do a resort day since again... we have not had the chance yet. With all that being said, when I booked originally all that was open was a garden/pool view room or standard (we did garden/pool); is it worth trying to call DVC and asking for our "Welcome Home" stay to get the Boardwalk View? Or is the garden/pool fine? The points are the same for the stay. We are pretty new to Disney overall (AoA in May, 1 night in a Savannah View at AKL-J switching to Caribbean Beach in September, POFQ then switched to BLT-LV in January) needless to say we are rookies for views. We do enjoy people watching if that changes any advice.


Some of the P/G views will give you no people watching. You can request views of Village Green which will give you people watching views if you aren't able to get BW view. There are mostly studios available there (you didn't mention what type of villa you had reserved).

Did you buy your BWV contract direct? If not, I'm not sure DVC would do a "welcome home" stay.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

What is the welcome home trip and when did that start?  I don't remember that from when we were DVC members years ago.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Disney loving Iowan said:


> What is the welcome home trip and when did that start?  I don't remember that from when we were DVC members years ago.


DVC member services will often try to help you piece together your first reservation if you are a new buyer with direct points. They will sometimes find a way to get you into the new resort if space allows.


----------



## bbcapps

pixieprincess925 said:


> Some of the P/G views will give you no people watching. You can request views of Village Green which will give you people watching views if you aren't able to get BW view. There are mostly studios available there (you didn't mention what type of villa you had reserved).
> 
> Did you buy your BWV contract direct? If not, I'm not sure DVC would do a "welcome home" stay.



thank you! Yes, AKL and BWV direct and then a separate resale for BWV the following week.


----------



## bbcapps

Pooh12863 said:


> You could try calling but having booked a trip on your own your welcome home trip is technically gone, Doestn't hurt to call though you might catch a MS cast member in a good mood willing to bend the rules some.


Perfect. I’ll just stalk the website .


----------



## pixieprincess925

bbcapps said:


> Perfect. I’ll just stalk the website .


Another thing to think about for a Boardwalk view. Yes, it's great to people watch, but it can also be noisy. Honking of boat horns, Boardwalk music (both the piped in music first thing in the morning and the entertainment on the Boardwalk in the evening), random "parties" or get togethers people seem to have on the Boardwalk. You can still hear things in your room with the door closed. 
As long as you're ok with that, then Boardwalk is a fun option. Good luck!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

pixieprincess925 said:


> Another thing to think about for a Boardwalk view. Yes, it's great to people watch, but it can also be noisy. Honking of boat horns, Boardwalk music (both the piped in music first thing in the morning and the entertainment on the Boardwalk in the evening), random "parties" or get togethers people seem to have on the Boardwalk. You can still hear things in your room with the door closed.
> As long as you're ok with that, then Boardwalk is a fun option. Good luck!


I was just telling my husband about how much I missed that on my last trip.  All of that is part of the charm for me.  We had a garden view and were well away from the Boardwalk.  It was kind of boring lol.


----------



## js

pixieprincess925 said:


> Another thing to think about for a Boardwalk view. Yes, it's great to people watch, but it can also be noisy. Honking of boat horns, Boardwalk music (both the piped in music first thing in the morning and the entertainment on the Boardwalk in the evening), random "parties" or get togethers people seem to have on the Boardwalk. You can still hear things in your room with the door closed.
> As long as you're ok with that, then Boardwalk is a fun option. Good luck!


Maybe it is just me, but I smile if I'm still in bed and hear the boats honking. I love hearing that at Disney and the music, even the people having fun leaving a bar. Would I want that at home, no, but I don't mind at BWVs LOL
I was able to get 7 nights, October 9-16 at the 7 month mark last week in a PG view studio. I don't have much hope for BW view but I do have a WL in. I was just happy to get the week at 7 months.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

js said:


> Maybe it is just me, but I smile if I'm still in bed and hear the boats honking. I love hearing that at Disney and the music, even the people having fun leaving a bar. Would I want that at home, no, but I don't mind at BWVs LOL
> I was able to get 7 nights, October 9-16 at the 7 month mark last week in a PG view studio. I don't have much hope for BW view but I do have a WL in. I was just happy to get the week at 7 months.


It's not just you.  Good luck on the WL.


----------



## legler2250

It's nice to be among so many fellow Boardwalk lovers!  I am new to this site but have used DVC info since 2015.  There are so many little things to love about Boardwalk but I will share one of my small favorites.  For the people who enjoy waking up early it's amazing to take a large hot cup of coffee to the bar / lounge area and just enjoy the stillness and serenity of the morning.  The decorations, plants, and overall atmosphere make this my favorite book / coffee spot in all of Disney!  Now if I could only get my significant other to wake up with me but we can't always plan on miracles =)


----------



## pixieprincess925

js said:


> Maybe it is just me, but I smile if I'm still in bed and hear the boats honking. I love hearing that at Disney and the music, even the people having fun leaving a bar. Would I want that at home, no, but I don't mind at BWVs LOL
> I was able to get 7 nights, October 9-16 at the 7 month mark last week in a PG view studio. I don't have much hope for BW view but I do have a WL in. I was just happy to get the week at 7 months.


I would stalk the site if BW view is important to you - you may be able to piece it together... It's difficult to get a whole 7 night WL I think.


----------



## pixieprincess925

legler2250 said:


> It's nice to be among so many fellow Boardwalk lovers!  I am new to this site but have used DVC info since 2015.  There are so many little things to love about Boardwalk but I will share one of my small favorites.  For the people who enjoy waking up early it's amazing to take a large hot cup of coffee to the bar / lounge area and just enjoy the stillness and serenity of the morning.  The decorations, plants, and overall atmosphere make this my favorite book / coffee spot in all of Disney!  Now if I could only get my significant other to wake up with me but we can't always plan on miracles =)


 Do you mean the inside bar/lounge area or the tables by Abracadabar?


----------



## js

pixieprincess925 said:


> I would stalk the site if BW view is important to you - you may be able to piece it together... It's difficult to get a whole 7 night WL I think.


Thank you! I did and got the full week but not BW view, I got P/G. Well actually my WL picked up October 9 and I put the WL in last week after I got the 6 consecutive nights. I have been very successful in piecing together my under 7 month stays but this year, everything worked perfectly.

First four nights, my dd and grandson coming and my dd wanted his first trip to be at GF.

So,
October 5-9, GFVs one bedroom, standard view (LOVE watching the monorail)
October 9-16, BWVs, PG studio (my sister will be coming and joining my mom and me, who will be there the full 11 nights).

So excited and thank you!


----------



## Pooh12863

bbcapps said:


> Perfect. I’ll just stalk the website .


Welcome to the chase, I’m trying to pick up a New Years Eve P/G view.


----------



## DduzDis

I am going to attempt to book a Standard View 1 BR for next year.  We normally stay in Pool/Garden Views.  We like higher floors and don't mind a walk in the hallway.  Is there a SV 1 BR  that people prefer over others?  If I don't get the SV, we will likely just go with the P/G view as usual at 7 mos (blasted 50% borrowing rule is jamming up my plans).


----------



## CarolynFH

DduzDis said:


> I am going to attempt to book a Standard View 1 BR for next year.  We normally stay in Pool/Garden Views.  We like higher floors and don't mind a walk in the hallway.  Is there a SV 1 BR  that people prefer over others?  If I don't get the SV, we will likely just go with the P/G view as usual at 7 mos (blasted 50% borrowing rule is jamming up my plans).


The SV 1 BR at the corner - 2123, 3123, and 4123 - are larger and very near the stairway that takes you to the exit doors toward the parking lots and bus stop, or turn right and walk down the hall and out to the walkway, and you'll find yourself halfway to DHS.  We requested that location for our trip in January and were placed in 4121, which we found to be very convenient as well.  It was a long walk from the elevators, but there are other SV villas that are farther!


----------



## DduzDis

CarolynFH said:


> The SV 1 BR at the corner - 2123, 3123, and 4123 - are larger and very near the stairway that takes you to the exit doors toward the parking lots and bus stop, or turn right and walk down the hall and out to the walkway, and you'll find yourself halfway to DHS.  We requested that location for our trip in January and were placed in 4121, which we found to be very convenient as well.  It was a long walk from the elevators, but there are other SV villas that are farther!



Excellent.  I'll check this out on TP.  Thanks!


----------



## boothbay

We are exactly a month out from our stay at BWV.  We have a 2 Bedroom Boardwalk view.  Any favorite rooms that people can recommend?  I am not kidding myself that any BW room will be quiet but I presume a higher floor would be less noisy?
We are also 4 pretty fit people so don't mind doing stairs versus elevators to leave the building.


----------



## CarolynFH

boothbay said:


> We are exactly a month out from our stay at BWV.  We have a 2 Bedroom Boardwalk view.  Any favorite rooms that people can recommend?  I am not kidding myself that any BW room will be quiet but I presume a higher floor would be less noisy?
> We are also 4 pretty fit people so don't mind doing stairs versus elevators to leave the building.


We request high floors not so much because of noise but because the lower floors might have closed-in balcony railings, so that you have to stand to enjoy the view.  All of the 1 and 2 BR BW view villas are relatively far down the hallway, because the Grand Villas are closer to the one bank of elevators.  So "close to elevators" is a relative term for those 1 and 2 BR villas!


----------



## 808blessing

aw, you are all making me want to be speedy and do a boardwalk view for the first time!


----------



## joyzilli

I've gotten the enclosed balcony a few times and they are the worst.  Didn't realize the high floors don't have those.  I'll have to ask for that next time.  Thanks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

joyzilli said:


> I've gotten the enclosed balcony a few times and they are the worst.  Didn't realize the high floors don't have those.  I'll have to ask for that next time.  Thanks



At least a couple of high floor Boardwalk view studios have enclosed balconies.


----------



## CarolMN

I think most of the iron railing balconies are over the Crest 'O the Wave section.  That's the section closest to Jelly Rolls & Atlantic Dance.


----------



## AvidDisReader

I have been a DVC member since 2009 and for the first time was able to obtain a reservation to BMV for this October.  I am so curious to see this resort up close and personal.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

AvidDisReader said:


> I have been a DVC member since 2009 and for the first time was able to obtain a reservation to BMV for this October.  I am so curious to see this resort up close and personal.


I know a lot of people are put off with the 2042 contract expiration, but this post makes me feel good about buying BWV.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## DJmommy

For those who have recently stayed at BWV, has Disney brought back the Boardwalk entertainers like Coney Island Chris yet? We have an upcoming trip in May and this has always been a favorite evening activity for my kids.


----------



## pixieprincess925

DJmommy said:


> For those who have recently stayed at BWV, has Disney brought back the Boardwalk entertainers like Coney Island Chris yet? We have an upcoming trip in May and this has always been a favorite evening activity for my kids.



I did see evening entertainers a couple months ago on the Boardwalk. I do not remember if "Coney Island Chris" was there.


----------



## LadybugsMum

We saw some entertainers in mid-Feb, but no idea who they were.


----------



## CarolynFH

DJmommy said:


> For those who have recently stayed at BWV, has Disney brought back the Boardwalk entertainers like Coney Island Chris yet? We have an upcoming trip in May and this has always been a favorite evening activity for my kids.


As above, there were entertainers on the BW in January, but not necessarily Coney Island Chris.  But they did have good size crowds watching, so they were entertaining for sure!


----------



## DJmommy

Thanks so much. Good to know and my kids will be happy to enjoy an ice cream from B&C to go window and watch the mini shows.   

The last time we stayed at BWV last year it was disappointing not having them do their shows.


----------



## LSchrow

DJmommy said:


> Thanks so much. Good to know and my kids will be happy to enjoy an ice cream from B&C to go window and watch the mini shows.
> 
> The last time we stayed at BWV last year it was disappointing not having them do their shows.


BoardWalk Ice Cream has a nice variety, & uses the same ice cream B&C does (Edy's)


----------



## disneydietitian

Had to reschedule my June trip out to July and I ended up with the 1st 2 nights at BWV but 1 studio is Garden/Pool view and 1 is Boardwalk view.  Then we head to OKW for 5 nights. I could have gotten them all at OKW but we really wanted to try out Boardwalk since this was available.  I am stalking for studios to switch those out to match and have waitlisted but realistically, worst case we move within the resort.  Has anyone done this before at BWV or any other resort?  Are we crazy?


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

disneydietitian said:


> Had to reschedule my June trip out to July and I ended up with the 1st 2 nights at BWV but 1 studio is Garden/Pool view and 1 is Boardwalk view.  Then we head to OKW for 5 nights. I could have gotten them all at OKW but we really wanted to try out Boardwalk since this was available.  I am stalking for studios to switch those out to match and have waitlisted but realistically, worst case we move within the resort.  Has anyone done this before at BWV or any other resort?  Are we crazy?


One time my family booked a standard view 2 bedroom at BWV and then we needed to add a night at the beginning. All that was available was a Boardwalk view, so we booked it. It was awesome! We enjoyed sitting on the balcony watching all of the Boardwalk action. The next morning we checked out, left our luggage with Bell Services & went to Epcot. Came back later & checked in to our new room for the week. It was very easy! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## DebbieB

disneydietitian said:


> Had to reschedule my June trip out to July and I ended up with the 1st 2 nights at BWV but 1 studio is Garden/Pool view and 1 is Boardwalk view.  Then we head to OKW for 5 nights. I could have gotten them all at OKW but we really wanted to try out Boardwalk since this was available.  I am stalking for studios to switch those out to match and have waitlisted but realistically, worst case we move within the resort.  Has anyone done this before at BWV or any other resort?  Are we crazy?


It’s easy in the same hotel.  You can either call bell services to pickup your luggage and put it in storage or take it down to the desk.

I was looking for the night of November 26th on Friday to add to my November 27- December 2 boardwalk view studio.  No studios but there was a 1 bedroom standard view.  I booked that and planned to waitlist pool/garden and boardwalk view studio.  I went to do pool/garden and it came up available!  So I booked it and cancelled the 1 bedroom.  I also waitlisted the boardwalk view.


----------



## gojoe

We just spent the weekend at the Boardwalk. It was Dapper Day Weekend! We were in our Dapper attire, we fit right in as we strolled the boardwalk. As we sat on the bench next to the surrey bike rental a 8 White Ponies pulling a Glass Coach with a Bride and Groom inside. This one of the many reason I love Disney's Boardwalk.


----------



## mrsap

gojoe said:


> We just spent the weekend at the Boardwalk. It was Dapper Day Weekend! We were in our Dapper attire, we fit right in as we strolled the boardwalk. As we sat on the bench next to the surrey bike rental a 8 White Ponies pulling a Glass Coach with a Bride and Groom inside. This one of the many reason I love Disney's Boardwalk.


By any chance did you get a picture of the Recreation Calendar? Thank you!


----------



## gojoe

mrsap said:


> By any chance did you get a picture of the Recreation Calendar? Thank you!


They they took it down that night due to the wedding


----------



## kmorlock

WWYD? I need advice from fellow BWV fans.  We have stayed at BWV a few times.  Currently have a split GV and Standard view booked.  I do not like to move especially with a toddler and groceries. Then add moving day would be Moonlight Magic night, I just see it not going as smoothly as it might under other circumstances.  My dilemma is go ahead and book Pool/GV all of the nights- 12 total or stick with splitting and save the points.  Views are not my first priority but, having no room for a toddler throwing a tantrum or needing a nap before MM, might be worth the extra 9 points a night?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

kmorlock said:


> WWYD? I need advice from fellow BWV fans.  We have stayed at BWV a few times.  Currently have a split GV and Standard view booked.  I do not like to move especially with a toddler and groceries. Then add moving day would be Moonlight Magic night, I just see it not going as smoothly as it might under other circumstances.  My dilemma is go ahead and book Pool/GV all of the nights- 12 total or stick with splitting and save the points.  Views are not my first priority but, having no room for a toddler throwing a tantrum or needing a nap before MM, might be worth the extra 9 points a night?


If views are not a priority could you just go standard view the whole trip?


----------



## CarolynFH

kmorlock said:


> WWYD? I need advice from fellow BWV fans.  We have stayed at BWV a few times.  Currently have a split GV and Standard view booked.  I do not like to move especially with a toddler and groceries. Then add moving day would be Moonlight Magic night, I just see it not going as smoothly as it might under other circumstances.  My dilemma is go ahead and book Pool/GV all of the nights- 12 total or stick with splitting and save the points.  Views are not my first priority but, having no room for a toddler throwing a tantrum or needing a nap before MM, might be worth the extra 9 points a night?


Given that a nap-needing toddler is involved, I'd spend the extra points.  I hate split stays, even within the same resort, and on MM day you don't want to be homeless from 11 AM until 4 PM (or later).


----------



## CarolMN

kmorlock said:


> WWYD? I need advice from fellow BWV fans.  We have stayed at BWV a few times.  Currently have a split GV and Standard view booked.  I do not like to move especially with a toddler and groceries. Then add moving day would be Moonlight Magic night, I just see it not going as smoothly as it might under other circumstances.  My dilemma is go ahead and book Pool/GV all of the nights- 12 total or stick with splitting and save the points.  Views are not my first priority but, having no room for a toddler throwing a tantrum or needing a nap before MM, might be worth the extra 9 points a night?


Would be for me.  Book the Pool/Garden category for the entire time and consider the extra points to be  the cost of peace of mind.  Toddler (and you, too, maybe?) gets nap, and you get to enjoy Moonlight Madness.  Moving just adds stress (and opportunities for things to go wrong).  Enjoy!


----------



## kmorlock

Disney loving Iowan said:


> If views are not a priority could you just go standard view the whole trip?


No, my WL for Garden matched, not for Standard.  I could keep waiting but, I’d only have 29 more days to cancel or points go into holding if it matched after the 30 day mark.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

kmorlock said:


> No, my WL for Garden matched, not for Standard.  I could keep waiting but, I’d only have 29 more days to cancel or points go into holding if it matched after the 30 day mark.


Then I think just getting the GV the whole time would be a good idea as long as you can afford it.


----------



## kmorlock

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Then I think just getting the GV the whole time would be a good idea as long as you can afford it.


Yeah, we lose the 1st night but, we’re getting super late so, I don’t care.  I’m kind of hoping to switch flights to a direct one and come in the next day anyway.  I’d borrow or buy 3 OTU points.


----------



## hglenn

New DVC/BWV owner here and still waiting on our contract to close.  We are hoping to come at Christmas, however, May 23 will open the 7 month booking window and I'm concerned the studio rooms will get booked up.  Any suggestions on how to manage that?  Or, perhaps some insight into how quickly they get booked up at 7 months?  We will not have our points in our account for me to book it by the 23....


----------



## Marionnette

hglenn said:


> New DVC/BWV owner here and still waiting on our contract to close.  We are hoping to come at Christmas, however, May 23 will open the 7 month booking window and I'm concerned the studio rooms will get booked up.  Any suggestions on how to manage that?  Or, perhaps some insight into how quickly they get booked up at 7 months?  We will not have our points in our account for me to book it by the 23....


If you're expecting to book the week of Christmas then you probably won't be able to get a studio for a full week at BWV this year. You might be able to get one or two nights. December is very popular with DVC members. Anyone hoping to book there with points from another resort will be on right at 7 months to snap up whatever is still left.

You might want to set your expectations for one of the larger resorts (SSR, OKW, AKV) since by virtue of their size, there are more studios. Poly is also a possibility because it is all studios (and point-sucking bungalows). However, Poly will most likely book up right at 7 months due to its popularity. 

The good news is that you will have plenty of years of BWV ownership to experience your home resort. Good luck and welcome home!


----------



## hglenn

Marionnette said:


> If you're expecting to book the week of Christmas then you probably won't be able to get a studio for a full week at BWV this year. You might be able to get one or two nights. December is very popular with DVC members. Anyone hoping to book there with points from another resort will be on right at 7 months to snap up whatever is still left.
> 
> You might want to set your expectations for one of the larger resorts (SSR, OKW, AKV) since by virtue of their size, there are more studios. Poly is also a possibility because it is all studios (and point-sucking bungalows). However, Poly will most likely book up right at 7 months due to its popularity.
> 
> The good news is that you will have plenty of years of BWV ownership to experience your home resort. Good luck and welcome home!


Yea, that's what I was assuming.  We are only looking at 23-26 (limited due to bball season) but I figure that weekend will book up almost immediately..   Oh well....  Thanks for the insight and suggestions.  We are staying at SSR in July.  Good tip on Poly, too!


----------



## kmorlock

Ok, we are set now in a 1bdrm Garden/pool for our entire stay…unless my  long shot waitlists come thru Canceled 6 nights in a standard this AM to avoid moving on same day as MM.  Yay for whoever got those nights!  I didn’t mind moving before but, with a cranky toddler and MM, it would not be as easy  as it was with just 2 adults and a teen.  It killed me to fork out the extra points for a  very subjective “view” but, peace of mind prevails -lol!


----------



## DeeCee735

gojoe said:


> We just spent the weekend at the Boardwalk. It was Dapper Day Weekend! We were in our Dapper attire, we fit right in as we strolled the boardwalk. As we sat on the bench next to the surrey bike rental a 8 White Ponies pulling a Glass Coach with a Bride and Groom inside. This one of the many reason I love Disney's Boardwalk.


oh yeah! i miss it....


----------



## gojoe

This was not the first time, years back we saw one on the Beach Club side. You may get lucky like us.


DeeCee735 said:


> oh yeah! i miss it..


----------



## gharter

We have stayed at BWV for the last 6 years in a 1 BR.  We do a garden view (for the points) and have never been unhappy with the view.  We can sit on the balcony in the morning to relax before heading to the parks.
I don't know that we would be in the room enough to enjoy a Boardwalk view.


----------



## LadybugsMum

We just checked out of 3119 (1 bed standard overlooking the front) and could see the tip of the Eiffel Tower  we also got to see the fireworks from Harmonious on Sat (it was rained out on Fri)


----------



## kmorlock

So…a long time ago, there was a discussion re: a section that was kind of far-off and somewhat remote.  Some ppl didn’t like it bc it wasn’t close to anything etc.  Some ppl preferred the secluded feel.  Does anyone know what area this might be?


----------



## LadybugsMum

kmorlock said:


> So…a long time ago, there was a discussion re: a section that was kind of far-off and somewhat remote.  Some ppl didn’t like it bc it wasn’t close to anything etc.  Some ppl preferred the secluded feel.  Does anyone know what area this might be?


I'd guess the rooms down by the tennis courts. Those are really far from everything except the path to HS.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

kmorlock said:


> So…a long time ago, there was a discussion re: a section that was kind of far-off and somewhat remote.  Some ppl didn’t like it bc it wasn’t close to anything etc.  Some ppl preferred the secluded feel.  Does anyone know what area this might be?


We were in room 1131 and it was a couple rooms short of the very end of the resort.  Very remote.


----------



## drusba

kmorlock said:


> So…a long time ago, there was a discussion re: a section that was kind of far-off and somewhat remote.  Some ppl didn’t like it bc it wasn’t close to anything etc.  Some ppl preferred the secluded feel.  Does anyone know what area this might be?


As noted above, the rooms that are farthest from the elevator/lobby area are those near the tennis courts -- standard views that face in the direction of Studios and preferred views that overlook the quiet pool. Many have noted the "long" walk from the lobby/elevator area, which, at average adult pace, is actually a little less than 2 minutes.The rooms do have quick and easy access to the quiet pool and the DVC Community Hall (which is in the quiet pool area), provide the shortest possible walk from BWV to Studios via a stairway at the end of the building, and tend to have less noise issues than rooms on the boardwalk or in the area of the Luna Park pool


----------



## Tess

Robbie Cottam said:


> So…a long time ago, there was a discussion re: a section that was kind of far-off and somewhat remote.  Some ppl didn’t like it bc it wasn’t close to anything etc.  Some ppl preferred the secluded feel.  Does anyone know what area this might be?





LadybugsMum said:


> I'd guess the rooms down by the tennis courts. Those are really far from everything except the path to HS.





Disney loving Iowan said:


> We were in room 1131 and it was a couple rooms short of the very end of the resort.  Very remote.


We were stuck in 1008 last month and, for us, it was the worst location, Crest O the Wave, we have ever had for a pool/garden view at BWV. This room is directly across the hall from the DVC model and near nothing but Jellyrolls and S&D resorts.

Our requests were lobby floor, near elevator, or Village Green view.  Clearly not one request was granted and the room was not ready until after 4.  While we were there, these rooms were being cleaned first thing every morning of our stay, so not sure why our wait was so long for the room.  We arrived around 11:00 a.m. 

As I said, worst room location ever for us and BWV is usually very accommodating when we place requests.  Luck ran out this trip.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Tess said:


> We were stuck in 1008 last month and, for us, it was the worst location, Crest O the Wave, we have ever had for a pool/garden view at BWV. This room is directly across the hall from the DVC model and near nothing but Jellyrolls and S&D resorts.
> 
> Our requests were lobby floor, near elevator, or Village Green view.  Clearly not one request was granted and the room was not ready until after 4.  While we were there, these rooms were being cleaned first thing every morning of our stay, so not sure why our wait was so long for the room.  We arrived around 11:00 a.m.
> 
> As I said, worst room location ever for us and BWV is usually very accommodating when we place requests.  Luck ran out this trip.


Our only request from this last trip was upper floor and we got first floor lol


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

This was our view from 1131.  You can't see it but to the right is the pathway to HS.  We just had to walk through a bit of the parking lot to get to it.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Tess said:


> We were stuck in 1008 last month and, for us, it was the worst location, Crest O the Wave, we have ever had for a pool/garden view at BWV. This room is directly across the hall from the DVC model and near nothing but Jellyrolls and S&D resorts.
> 
> Our requests were lobby floor, near elevator, or Village Green view.  Clearly not one request was granted and the room was not ready until after 4.  While we were there, these rooms were being cleaned first thing every morning of our stay, so not sure why our wait was so long for the room.  We arrived around 11:00 a.m.
> 
> As I said, worst room location ever for us and BWV is usually very accommodating when we place requests.  Luck ran out this trip.



I never get anywhere near what I request at BWV. I've either gotten my exact request or really close at VGF, BLT, and Kidani. I wasn't anywhere close to my request for Poly, but I think there was a glitch as we didn't get our room until after 6 and we had to go to the front desk for it.


----------



## bbcapps

We just got back from our very first stay at Boardwalk Villas. We bought our points without even staying there before. WE LOVED IT! We had a pool view which we were crossing our fingers for. All the food choices for us were perfect. Abracadabra was tons of fun. We had a good time at Leaping Libations and enjoyed a pretzel. The ability to walk into Epcot may have been a game changer. Now we are debating switching our huge family trip that is booked at AKL-K to Boardwalk (lol). I know totally understand why people love BWV so much. I cannot wait to get back.


----------



## pixieprincess925

bbcapps said:


> We just got back from our very first stay at Boardwalk Villas. We bought our points without even staying there before. WE LOVED IT! We had a pool view which we were crossing our fingers for. All the food choices for us were perfect. Abracadabra was tons of fun. We had a good time at Leaping Libations and enjoyed a pretzel. The ability to walk into Epcot may have been a game changer. Now we are debating switching our huge family trip that is booked at AKL-K to Boardwalk (lol). I know totally understand why people love BWV so much. I cannot wait to get back.


Glad you had such a great experience! Welcome home!

and yes - the walk into Epcot really is a game changer....


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bbcapps said:


> We just got back from our very first stay at Boardwalk Villas. We bought our points without even staying there before. WE LOVED IT! We had a pool view which we were crossing our fingers for. All the food choices for us were perfect. Abracadabra was tons of fun. We had a good time at Leaping Libations and enjoyed a pretzel. The ability to walk into Epcot may have been a game changer. Now we are debating switching our huge family trip that is booked at AKL-K to Boardwalk (lol). I know totally understand why people love BWV so much. I cannot wait to get back.


So glad you had such a great stay.  How many people are going on your family trip?  Honestly if you have a large group I would change it for sure.  I just think being within walking distance to 2 parks would be so much easier with a lot of people.


----------



## disneydietitian

Can anyone post the July activities schedule for Boardwalk?


----------



## hglenn

New BWV owner here. We will have our first DVC stay this month but it'll be at SSR as that's all we could get for our dates...  (2 BR so I'm not complaining!) but also just booked our spring break trip for BWV for April. So excited to finally get to stay there as DVC owners!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Any news on the renovation schedule?


----------



## Marionnette

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Any news on the renovation schedule?


Nothing has been announced. BWV is due for a full refurb in 2023 but don't expect anything until after DVC has addressed BRV.


----------



## Grenaldo

The view from 5029, which is a Deluxe Studio. Overall, last week was pretty quiet on this side of the Boardwalk. Don’t forget about the stairs at the very end of the hallway, which will shorten the walk considerably to and from Hollywood Studios.


----------



## CastawayDonald

hglenn said:


> New BWV owner here. We will have our first DVC stay this month but it'll be at SSR as that's all we could get for our dates...  (2 BR so I'm not complaining!) but also just booked our spring break trip for BWV for April. So excited to finally get to stay there as DVC owners!


Been there! We have ended up at SSR a couple of times when we couldn't get our dates. That said, we like SSR alot - love the clay tennis courts, spa/gym, and easy walk over to Disney Springs... having to take a bus to every park? ...not as much.

We are staying at BWV in about a month for the first time in 11 years and couldn't be more excited to heading 'home'. It is going to be awesome with Food and Wine at EPCOT going on!

So why 11 years between stays at BWV? Well, we have been having fun exploring the other properties at WDW as well as Aulani and the Grand Californian (3 times at VGC). It's good being a DVC member!!!


----------



## gharter

CastawayDonald said:


> Been there! We have ended up at SSR a couple of times when we couldn't get our dates. That said, we like SSR alot - love the clay tennis courts, spa/gym, and easy walk over to Disney Springs... having to take a bus to every park? ...not as much.
> 
> We are staying at BWV in about a month for the first time in 11 years and couldn't be more excited to heading 'home'. It is going to be awesome with Food and Wine at EPCOT going on!
> 
> So why 11 years between stays at BWV? Well, we have been having fun exploring the other properties at WDW as well as Aulani and the Grand Californian (3 times at VGC). It's good being a DVC member!!!


we have owned DBC at Boardwalk for quite a few years.  food and wine is 1 of the reasons we love it.  ability to walk to EPCOT or  Hollywood Studios is a bonus


----------



## hglenn

gharter said:


> we have owned DBC at Boardwalk for quite a few years.  food and wine is 1 of the reasons we love it.  ability to walk to EPCOT or  Hollywood Studios is a bonus


YES! This is exactly why we bought BWV with only 19 years left....F&W!  I cannot wait to book our first F&W trip next year. We're going to try to squeeze it in between volleyball and basketball season so the kids can go, too.  Husband and I did F&W for our 20th anniversary and loved it.


----------



## Kristina685

Can anyone who has stayed recently confirm that pack and plays are in the studio rooms or do I need to request it? Also, do they give you sheets for it? TIA!! Can’t wait to take my son on his first Disney trip!


----------



## Marionnette

Kristina685 said:


> Can anyone who has stayed recently confirm that pack and plays are in the studio rooms or do I need to request it? Also, do they give you sheets for it? TIA!! Can’t wait to take my son on his first Disney trip!


You will need to request a pack n play. They no longer keep them in the rooms. That's another change thanks to COVID. Sheets are provided.


----------



## Kristina685

Marionnette said:


> You will need to request a pack n play. They no longer keep them in the rooms. That's another change thanks to COVID. Sheets are provided.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bucketfoot

I'll try asking this here first. For the BWV sofa beds is a simple mattress pad/cover enough or is a topper/egg crate style pad needed.

This is for adult aged kids.

While I'm asking, since we don't want to pack one, what are some of the better options to have delivered? My first inclinations would be Amazon or Target.


----------



## WDWkristin

hglenn said:


> New BWV owner here. We will have our first DVC stay this month but it'll be at SSR as that's all we could get for our dates...  (2 BR so I'm not complaining!) but also just booked our spring break trip for BWV for April. So excited to finally get to stay there as DVC owners!


We just bought BWV because I insisted, but my husband are adamant Saratoga lovers. We have stayed in 6 DVC resorts and SSR is still their favourite.


----------



## monorailmom

gharter said:


> If you are looking for food and wine, then Jikos is a good option.
> Flying Fish also had a really nice wine list with their food.
> If you just want wine, Wine Bar George will make him blush.  Amazing list of wine by the glass or flights.  And VERY knowledgeable staff.





Bucketfoot said:


> I'll try asking this here first. For the BWV sofa beds is a simple mattress pad/cover enough or is a topper/egg crate style pad needed.
> 
> This is for adult aged kids.
> 
> While I'm asking, since we don't want to pack one, what are some of the better options to have delivered? My first inclinations would be Amazon or Target.


My DS who is 21 has slept on that sofa bed many times!  It is a standard pull out couch mattress.  He has never found it uncomfortable.  One thing I will point out is that the AC in that room blows out right in front of that couch!!  We always request a couple of extra blankets because he does get cold.  He never complains about being uncomfortable otherwise though.


----------



## matt and beth

WDWkristin said:


> We just bought BWV because I insisted, but my husband are adamant Saratoga lovers. We have stayed in 6 DVC resorts and SSR is still their favourite.


Huh… we had bought at SSR and hated it.  Suppose that’s why there’s so many different resorts.  Everyone has a different favorite


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

monorailmom said:


> My DS who is 21 has slept on that sofa bed many times!  It is a standard pull out couch mattress.  He has never found it uncomfortable.  One thing I will point out is that the AC in that room blows out right in front of that couch!!  We always request a couple of extra blankets because he does get cold.  He never complains about being uncomfortable otherwise though.


I agree with this.  My DD always sleeps on it and has the same experience.


----------



## hglenn

WDWkristin said:


> We just bought BWV because I insisted, but my husband are adamant Saratoga lovers. We have stayed in 6 DVC resorts and SSR is still their favourite.


It was definitely a great stay! We were right by the Paddock pool so it was a great spot. I do think I would upgrade to preferred next time, though, as the kids prefer to be close to lobby and DS. We would definitely stay there again.  We also golfed while we were there so it was nice to be so close with our golf clubs.  The guest services team there is top notch!! And the rooms were great.  2 BR has us spoiled!


----------



## js

Hi.
I'll be at BWVs in a couple of weeks in a P/G studio.
Are they still doing construction on the grass?

I want to request the area overlooking the grass/small part of the BW.
I'm going to try to request the 4053/5053 area.
Thank you.


----------



## Tess

js said:


> Hi.
> I'll be at BWVs in a couple of weeks in a P/G studio.
> Are they still doing construction on the grass?
> 
> I want to request the area overlooking the grass/small part of the BW.
> I'm going to try to request the 4053/5053 area.
> Thank you.



There was no construction when I was there in May--just the evening activities.


----------



## js

Tess said:


> There was no construction when I was there in May--just the evening activities.


Thank you very much!


----------



## DVCjj

Own at BCV/Poly but love, love, love BWV.   Have a wonderful time with each stay.  Yes, those long hallways (we always ask to stay at HS end) are soooo long we always say we need to stop at a motel along the way and spend the night.  Then continue down the hallway in the morning.   

The Front Desk is always unbelievably nice and efficient for us, unlike BCV's front desk (though also like the resort very much....especially the lobby scent).


----------



## drusba

js said:


> Hi.
> I'll be at BWVs in a couple of weeks in a P/G studio.
> Are they still doing construction on the grass?
> 
> I want to request the area overlooking the grass/small part of the BW.
> I'm going to try to request the 4053/5053 area.
> Thank you.


That area is referred to as the BWV Courtyard. If you are going to make any location request, you need to do it immediately through MS (and you may already be too late). Best second request to make, if first request is to be in that area, is high floor ( 3 through 5) because the studios on the second floor above Wyland Galleries actually have little to no view because it is blocked by high arches that are part of Wyland


----------



## js

drusba said:


> That area is referred to as the BWV Courtyard. If you are going to make any location request, you need to do it immediately through MS (and you may already be too late). Best second request to make, if first request is to be in that area, is high floor ( 3 through 5) because the studios on the second floor above Wyland Galleries actually have little to no view because it is blocked by high arches that are part of Wyland


Thank you. I will call to orrow and also make a room request throughTP. Thank you.


----------



## mrsap

Dundy’s Sundries to Close Permanently in Early October at Disney's BoardWalk Inn​
Some of this work is already underway, with the recent transformation of _BoardWalk Deli_ and updates coming to _Belle Vue Lounge_ and _The Attic_. 

Soon, crews will start working on a new coffee shop in the BoardWalk lobby, replacing _Dundy’s Sundries_, which will permanently close its doors on October 3. Guests will still be able to find a full selection of merchandise at the nearby _Screen Door General Store_.

Additional details about the resort's major refurbishment project will be shared later this year.


----------



## hglenn

Well, as a new BWV owner, I'm super bummed I'm missing out on a 2023 Labor Day reservation.  I'll know next time to save my points so I can walk a reservation for a standard view room. I hope everyone who already booked the weekend is actually staying there and not just booking it to rent it out. (and, yes, I'm pouting! )


----------



## LadybugsMum

hglenn said:


> Well, as a new BWV owner, I'm super bummed I'm missing out on a 2023 Labor Day reservation.  I'll know next time to save my points so I can walk a reservation for a standard view room. I hope everyone who already booked the weekend is actually staying there and not just booking it to rent it out. (and, yes, I'm pouting! )


wait a few days and see how much opens up. Also, I've gotten standard rooms when waitlisting early.


----------



## Nursemanit

hglenn said:


> Well, as a new BWV owner, I'm super bummed I'm missing out on a 2023 Labor Day reservation.  I'll know next time to save my points so I can walk a reservation for a standard view room. I hope everyone who already booked the weekend is actually staying there and not just booking it to rent it out. (and, yes, I'm pouting! )


How are you Missing out on something that is more than 11 months out


----------



## hglenn

Nursemanit said:


> How are you Missing out on something that is more than 11 months out


You can technically book more than 11 months out. Today I can book for 8/29/23-9/5/23.  9/3 and 9/4 are already booked full.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Nursemanit said:


> How are you Missing out on something that is more than 11 months out


You can book up to 7 nights; so Labor Day is included if making a reservation for Aug 29, 2023.


----------



## Boardwalk III

hglenn said:


> You can technically book more than 11 months out. Today I can book for 8/29/23-9/5/23.  9/3 and 9/4 are already booked full.


I’d recommend you book through the 2nd, make a wait list for 3rd & 4th and also check daily over the next several weeks. Often the rooms will release after the “walkers” move their reservation forward. Good luck!


----------



## Nursemanit

hglenn said:


> You can technically book more than 11 months out. Today I can book for 8/29/23-9/5/23.  9/3 and 9/4 are already booked full


I just checked the 29and next 2 days are booked but Sept 1-4 is open ( but not able to book yet)

So are you complaining you can't walk your reservation due to others walking their reservation?


----------



## hglenn

Nursemanit said:


> I just checked the 29and next 2 days are booked but Sept 1-4 is open ( but not able to book yet)
> 
> So are you complaining you can't walk your reservation due to others walking their reservation?


No, I actually want that full time...  29th and 30th, too. Plus, when I looked this morning, the 3rd was not available.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

hglenn said:


> No, I actually want that full time...  29th and 30th, too. Plus, when I looked this morning, the 3rd was not available.


Just keep checking.  More than likely you'll get it at some point in the next few days.


----------



## Nursemanit

hglenn said:


> No, I actually want that full time...  29th and 30th, too. Plus, when I looked this morning, the 3rd was not available.


Most of the ones walking are walking for Oct / Nov / Dec - Not Labor Day - Today and Today + 1 or 2 has been moving daily since early August.  Just check and grab the 29th tomorrow, they modify and add a day each day.  You did not lose Labor day yet - that is what i am saying, its too early to say that.


----------



## hglenn

Nursemanit said:


> Most of the ones walking are walking for Oct / Nov / Dec - Not Labor Day - Today and Today + 1 or 2 has been moving daily since early August.  Just check and grab the 29th tomorrow, they modify and add a day each day.  You did not lose Labor day yet - that is what i am saying, its too early to say that.


Got it. Ok, that makes sense because I was lurking yesterday there were different days that were taken.  It does seem to change on a whim.  I'll keep watching and grab what I can.  thanks!


----------



## zackiedawg

It was very nice being back up there Sep 16-20, in a Boardwalk-view 1bd villa.  I had requested, and scored, one of the ginormous covered balconies - 8 feet deep by around 30 feet or so wide...private, covered and weather protected, with a very nice view:


----------



## pixieprincess925

zackiedawg said:


> I had requested, and scored, one of the ginormous covered balconies - 8 feet deep by around 30 feet or so wide


Thanks for posting that picture!
Did having the covered balcony make the room dark?


----------



## zackiedawg

Just a little bit - but not too bad - it got a lot of sun in the morning as the sun came up (just off to the right) and good light as the sun set as it sets just off to the left over Yacht Club - it was only darker than the normal rooms in the middle of the afternoon - honestly, when I'm rarely ever in the room anyway.


----------



## CarolMN

zackiedawg said:


> It was very nice being back up there Sep 16-20, in a Boardwalk-view 1bd villa.  I had requested, and scored, one of the ginormous covered balconies - 8 feet deep by around 30 feet or so wide...private, covered and weather protected, with a very nice view:


I personally like that view and balcony, but you might be surprised at how many do not want a balcony with the solid wall.  They want one with railings so that they can sit & enjoy the view.  Apparently, balconies with the solid wall require one to stand up to enjoy the view.


----------



## zackiedawg

I love the privacy element that comes with the solid wall - I can see the Beach Club and view across the lake, the boats coming in, Epcot, etc - but not the boardwalk directly below - and they can't see me - great if you just want to sit and read, or relax with morning coffee, and not change into anything.  And you can go to the rail and stand if you want to people watch and enjoy the boardwalk action.  I could see sometimes how it might be nice to watch the boardwalk while seated, but for me there are other times I like that complete privacy.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Most of the solid walls I've had are just tall enough that I can't see anything but trees unless I stand up... Which is why I always request open balconies.
Though I expect the solid wall blocks some of the boardwalk music also...


----------



## Nursemanit

hglenn said:


> Got it. Ok, that makes sense because I was lurking yesterday there were different days that were taken.  It does seem to change on a whim.  I'll keep watching and grab what I can.  thanks!


I just got my week Aug 26- Sep2 The waitlist was useless. The day kept popping open / closed and finally I was able to grab the last day. I was not able to modify ( dwarfs every time) So I booked it separate and now will have to call to link.


----------



## zackiedawg

pixieprincess925 said:


> Most of the solid walls I've had are just tall enough that I can't see anything but trees unless I stand up... Which is why I always request open balconies.
> Though I expect the solid wall blocks some of the boardwalk music also...


Definitely one advantage of being fairly tall - while sitting out there, I could see even the boats pulling up to the Boardwalk boat dock, the whole lagoon, the resorts across the way...the only thing I couldn't see without standing was the actual boardwalk.

The wall can mute some of the music a bit - but not much - it's still pretty audible in the room.  Again, never a bother for me as I stay up late and don't spend a lot of time in the room in the daytime/afternoon.  I did find it amusing to watch the chair balancing performer do his routine in the evening - he was 2 rooms over from me, but when he goes to his highest chair stand, his head is just a foot or so away from that covered balcony's rail.  One day, the people in that room were leaning over watching, and when the performer got nearly up to them, he joked around with them about getting down from the chairs by jumping onto their balcony.


----------



## AdamsMum

zackiedawg said:


> It was very nice being back up there Sep 16-20, in a Boardwalk-view 1bd villa.  I had requested, and scored, one of the ginormous covered balconies - 8 feet deep by around 30 feet or so wide...private, covered and weather protected, with a very nice view:


I loved that covered balcony, I had one in a studio so half that size.  It was great because even though  it was rainy a couple of mornings, I could still sit out with my breakfast and my coffee.


----------



## Judique

Has a refurb actually started at BWV?  

I see this note on the BWV landing page to book when I went to check what was available for next month.  Already have my studio nights but was checking out 1 bedroom availability.

*Disney’s BoardWalk Inn & Villas Refurbishment*

Disney’s BoardWalk Inn & Villas is being refurbished, with new offerings, plus updates coming to our Guest rooms, lobby and more. Please note that while most hotel amenities will remain available, you may be able to see and hear construction during daytime hours. Additionally, please allow for additional travel time.

I've been on Dis continuously, just not paying attention <g>.


----------



## hglenn

Judique said:


> Has a refurb actually started at BWV?
> 
> I see this note on the BWV landing page to book when I went to check what was available for next month.  Already have my studio nights but was checking out 1 bedroom availability.
> 
> *Disney’s BoardWalk Inn & Villas Refurbishment*
> 
> Disney’s BoardWalk Inn & Villas is being refurbished, with new offerings, plus updates coming to our Guest rooms, lobby and more. Please note that while most hotel amenities will remain available, you may be able to see and hear construction during daytime hours. Additionally, please allow for additional travel time.
> 
> I've been on Dis continuously, just not paying attention <g>.


They haven't started on the lobby or rooms yet.  In Aug they released the following announcement:
_ “Over the next few years, we’ll be bringing new enhancements and offerings to life along this beloved, turn-of-the-century promenade – from a charming new lobby design and nearby coffee bar to delectable dining options, refreshed guest rooms, and other special touches.”_

So far I think they've only finished the sandwich shop and are still working on the other restaurant items.  Nothing else has been released about the room or lobby refurb.


----------



## CarolynFH

Judique said:


> Has a refurb actually started at BWV?
> 
> I see this note on the BWV landing page to book when I went to check what was available for next month.  Already have my studio nights but was checking out 1 bedroom availability.
> 
> *Disney’s BoardWalk Inn & Villas Refurbishment*
> 
> Disney’s BoardWalk Inn & Villas is being refurbished, with new offerings, plus updates coming to our Guest rooms, lobby and more. Please note that while most hotel amenities will remain available, you may be able to see and hear construction during daytime hours. Additionally, please allow for additional travel time.
> 
> I've been on Dis continuously, just not paying attention <g>.


Dundy’s Sundries closed last week, to be transformed into a coffee shop. That’s the only activity I’m aware of on the Villas side so far.


----------



## mrsap

Work begins on a new coffee shop in the lobby at Disney's BoardWalk Inn​
Work is now underway on the first of several updates coming to Disney's BoardWalk Inn lobby.





Dundy's Sundries is now closed and will soon become a new coffee shop. The new coffee bar will serve artisanal beverages and quick bites, available to-go or in newly refreshed seating spaces inside or outdoors.


----------



## DduzDis

mrsap said:


> Work begins on a new coffee shop in the lobby at Disney's BoardWalk Inn​
> Work is now underway on the first of several updates coming to Disney's BoardWalk Inn lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dundy's Sundries is now closed and will soon become a new coffee shop. The new coffee bar will serve artisanal beverages and quick bites, available to-go or in newly refreshed seating spaces inside or outdoors.


I am actually pretty excited for this.  I hope it is complete by the middle of Dec when we head back.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DduzDis said:


> I am actually pretty excited for this.  I hope it is complete by the middle of Dec when we head back.


That would be nice!


----------



## LauraC

Has anyone heard if the new coffee bar at the Boardwalk will include the drink dispensers for the Unlimited Refill tumblers?


----------



## mrsap

LauraC said:


> Has anyone heard if the new coffee bar at the Boardwalk will include the drink dispensers for the Unlimited Refill tumblers?


Unfortunately, I personally have not heard anything regarding beverage stations being added at this location. It’s not to say it won’t happen, they just haven’t made any announcements to date.


----------



## hglenn

LauraC said:


> Has anyone heard if the new coffee bar at the Boardwalk will include the drink dispensers for the Unlimited Refill tumblers?


Boy that would be so nice if it did!


----------



## LadybugsMum

LauraC said:


> Has anyone heard if the new coffee bar at the Boardwalk will include the drink dispensers for the Unlimited Refill tumblers?


I really hope so as I'd actually get a mug for my trips then.


----------



## sethschroeder

Looks like some more balancing needs to come to the summers for BWV this next year. Every single weekend is open while every single weekday is booked when looking at the 2BR side for Standard View.

Possibly reduction in points of the weekend and tad increase during the week.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sethschroeder said:


> Looks like some more balancing needs to come to the summers for BWV this next year. Every single weekend is open while every single weekday is booked when looking at the 2BR side for Standard View.
> 
> Possibly reduction in points of the weekend and tad increase during the week.


Depends on how many rooms are available.  Also with a refurb coming up that may be messing with availability.


----------



## sethschroeder

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Depends on how many rooms are available.  Also with a refurb coming up that may be messing with availability.



Nah when its straight through the summer where every weekend is open and every weekday is taken its a point imbalance likely. Especially when you consider the difference in the Premium level vs Standard level.

You have for Standard View:
Studio - 12 vs 16 (25% difference)
1BR - 25 vs 31 (20%)
2BR - 33 vs 44 (25%)

Preferred View:
Studio - 16 vs 18 (11%)
1BR - 32 vs 37 (14%)
2BR - 43 vs 47 (9%)

You can see the drastic difference in the weekday vs weekend for the views type.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sethschroeder said:


> Nah when its straight through the summer where every weekend is open and every weekday is taken its a point imbalance likely. Especially when you consider the difference in the Premium level vs Standard level.
> 
> You have for Standard View:
> Studio - 12 vs 16 (25% difference)
> 1BR - 25 vs 31 (20%)
> 2BR - 33 vs 44 (25%)
> 
> Preferred View:
> Studio - 16 vs 18 (11%)
> 1BR - 32 vs 37 (14%)
> 2BR - 43 vs 47 (9%)
> 
> You can see the drastic difference in the weekday vs weekend for the views type.


It could be 1 or 2 rooms left.  You just never know.  They do not work on weekends for refurb so maybe rooms taken out during the week for nearby noise are open.   Who knows but I do not think one summer calendar indicates a need for rebalancing.


----------



## sethschroeder

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It could be 1 or 2 rooms left.  You just never know.  They do not work on weekends for refurb so maybe rooms taken out during the week for nearby noise are open.   Who knows but I do not think one summer calendar indicates a need for rebalancing.



I am not sure why you keep saying refurb. The room refurbs seems to be in the fall for BWV as you have full blackout of rooms from mid-September through early November occurring.

To add another data point BWV Std View actually is in the top 5 for point imbalance in all of DVC between weekend and weekday across all room sizes for Standard View which no other resort having that occur.

I guess we will see what occurs in the comings weeks regarding the point changes where summer will likely dip further in point requirements and fall will increase possibly further.


----------



## SUSIEQ

Just heard Boardwalk To Go closed. If so, that's just sad. Always liked to get a corn dog and french fries there.


----------



## bobbiwoz

SUSIEQ said:


> Just heard Boardwalk To Go closed. If so, that's just sad. Always liked to get a corndog and french fries there.


I liked their corn dogs too!


----------



## CarolMN

SUSIEQ said:


> Just heard Boardwalk To Go closed. If so, that's just sad. Always liked to get a corn dog and french fries there.


Yes, it waa very odd.  Open one day and totally closed the next.  

We were at the BWV and DH was disappointed as he wanted something that last day (there was no indication it waa going to close at the end of that day), but decided to wait until the next day instead.  (Ice cream shop waa calling LOL.


----------



## AJT607

SUSIEQ said:


> Just heard Boardwalk To Go closed. If so, that's just sad. Always liked to get a corn dog and french fries there.



That kiosk always seemed to be a bit overwhelmed, but the food was enjoyable the handful of times when we grabbed something there.  I'm very sad to see the offering go away completely because BW Deli already lacks a number of traditional QS offerings, so it was nice to be able to use the To Go kiosk for fries or chicken fingers for picky eaters in our family.


----------



## BeachMouse1

Just stayed at the Boardwalk and fell in love. Don’t own there how is it getting a studio 7 months out?


----------



## LadybugsMum

BeachMouse1 said:


> Just stayed at the Boardwalk and fell in love. Don’t own there how is it getting a studio 7 months out?


Depends on time of year and view. Fall/Christmas/NYE will be pretty impossible, but other times will be easier if you go for a pool/garden view.


----------



## BeachMouse1

LadybugsMum said:


> Depends on time of year and view. Fall/Christmas/NYE will be pretty impossible, but other times will be easier if you go for a pool/garden view.


Ok thanks. So pool garden view is easier to get? is That loud, we just stayed hotel side and had a garden view and it was by the quiet pool and we loved it there all the way in the back


----------



## pixieprincess925

Pool/garden view can be loud near the "clown" pool (it's no longer clown themed). There are activities going on there and music through the day. 
Boardwalk view has music from the boardwalk that start promptly at 9am - it's not super loud int he room with the door closed - but you can hear it a little. 
Standard view can be loud near the port cochere (all the cars/busses/valet)


----------



## CarolynFH

BeachMouse1 said:


> Ok thanks. So pool garden view is easier to get? is That loud, we just stayed hotel side and had a garden view and it was by the quiet pool and we loved it there all the way in the back


Yes, pool/garden view is easier to get because there are way more villas with that view.  The Luna Park pool (the "Clown Pool") is the noisy one, but if you request a view of the quiet pool or the Community Hall, it's pretty quiet.


----------



## LadybugsMum

BeachMouse1 said:


> Ok thanks. So pool garden view is easier to get? is That loud, we just stayed hotel side and had a garden view and it was by the quiet pool and we loved it there all the way in the back


Ask to be by the quiet pool or close to the tennis courts. But, just to warn you, those hallways are loooonnnngggg.


----------

